# Outdoors > Fishing >  Catch Any Trout Today?

## Dundee

Only just found this sight will be interesting how many freshwater fishers are out there
Got this brown on dark last night.Tight lines fishers

----------


## Shootm

Good to see your posts again.

----------


## Tone

Heya Dundee. I am at Arapuni for the next couple of years. Been getting a few.

----------


## Dundee

Sweet fullas Hows the pohongina been fishing?

----------


## Bushrash

Mates Young fella caught this nice fish with us while we were fishing the Rotorua international comp the other weekend ,,,was heaviest junior and second heaviest of the comp 4.389 kg

----------


## Dundee

Crikey thats bloody huge.....well done

This trout won the heaviest trout in Take a kid Huntn & Fishn contest but sardine compared to that whopper

More pics under the hunting section on this forum.....still got a few to put up yet.

----------


## Tone

Woah Bushrash that is a wicked catch, well done to that man!

----------


## Dundee

Tonights one was on first cast after replacing my firefox yellow/orange spinner,the last trout must of done some damage as the old lure
wouldn't spin properly.Got to town just on 1700hrs front door shut and scoot round bac too get my new lure.
I didn't squeeze it :Have A Nice Day: Just let it go and got my first vid footage on this wee 1 too :Omg:

----------


## Dundee

My boy got a good one tonight,I got nothing :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Wirehunt

Blue cod, Jock's and Tobe (SP?) today.   Lean day but, numbers were right down.  Other critters still made it a bloody good day though.

----------


## Dundee

I got one on the spinner tonight,eldest son came with fly rod and got none.......NICE BREAK FROM INLAWS :Grin:

----------


## Mullet

4 nice fat rainbows to the net yesterday but i lost 4 aswell   :Pissed Off: 

All but one released,

I got busted off twice,bugger

----------


## Dundee

Got one last night heading down soon before this crap weather hits.Drove for miles today checkn out new water,sighted a few but no luck.
Heres last nights one that went back of course.

----------


## Dundee

And got drenched 2nite,new it was going too piss down but  :Wtfsmilie:  didn't care cause probably dirty again tommorow.

----------


## Dundee

Been down too check on my young fella and his mates that are camping at the river.They been there 1 night and 1 day very tired and grumpy tonight is 2nd night.Get there bout 10 minutes later landed this .....

----------


## veitnamcam

Dundee your a trout catching machine!
Might have to get someone to show me how this is done one day.

----------


## Dundee

My lad got a goodie tonight while fly fishn 
I had a hit first cast and my boy laughed when it broke off.
I laughed when he yelled got 1 then I saw the slack line after it busterd off.
Then i see the lad running too me with this fish after 10 minutes,he got a good 1
So heres his first brown on the fly rod.

----------


## Tone

Far out Bro, your Son is smashing you  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Far out Bro, your Son is smashing you




Yeah the little shit got another tonight when I took him down :Pissed Off: 


Bloody fly rods :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

And another today using a worm

The Mrs and kids were waiting at quad
And didn't see me  land this one!!

----------


## Tone

Whoop Whoop another good one for junior

----------


## Timmay

caught 4 this morning, kept 2 to take home for a feed. Loving it.

----------


## Chris

Got a couple this morning ,nice smoking size too.
Tried putting a pic on here but didn't want to load for some reason. 
Too big a file I guess .

----------


## Dundee

> Got a couple this morning ,nice smoking size too.
> Tried putting a pic on here but didn't want to load for some reason. 
> Too big a file I guess .


Nahh the fish were too bloody big!!!!

----------


## Chris

> Nahh the fish were too bloody big!!!!


Fat as too, smoke trout in white sauce for tea (and lunch tomorrow) 
Not bad for a beginner though.

----------


## Dundee

Yeah beginner  :ORLY:  Expert more likely.
My last three trout.
The one on Tuesday released

Wednesday kept it for the ole man

And tonights yup kept for a feed

----------


## Chris

All those trout your catching has got a be lowering the river level now. 

Ex = the unknown quantity ,  spert  = a drip under pressure  ....Ex-spert   - sounds like me.

----------


## Dundee

Got a good size rainbow lastnight

Yeah the rivers getting low and quite weedy and slippery now
The boy got a good one this morning on his spinning rod putting the presure on me :Thumbsup: 
So my turn again! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Chris

Wasn't a bad morning Monday really

----------


## Dundee

Thats good going Chris.The Mrs hauled in 1 yesty destined for the cat unfortunately...not much bigger than the toby.
I got a couple of simalar size that went back.

Then on dark I hauled this beauty in.

One for my boy today and one for me havn't checked camera yet.

----------


## Dundee

Left at home too fillet trout last night.

My boys from earlier in the day.

Then finaly get too the river again and land this :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Isn't there some coke bottle trick for filleting trout ?

----------


## Tone

> Isn't there some coke bottle trick for filleting trout ?


Nah its a beer bottle. I hold it while I watch you fillet the trout. Easy Peasy

----------


## Chris

Yeah your right Tone it is a beer bottle but not quite the way its done.

----------


## veitnamcam

Somebody post up a vid of it being done

----------


## Timmay

Caught 5 (all keeping size but put 4 back and kept one) lost a 6th. Even caught 2 on the same line at the same time.

Will be going in the smoker tomorrow.

----------


## Dundee

Nice fillets Timmay. Vietnamcam I don't think you want too see drunk fisherman filleting trout :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Timmay

Cheers Dundee, went into the smoker this morning. Tasted topps on crackers

----------


## Dundee

Mrs Dundee got a good 1 last night.

I settled for a parrie drake

----------


## Timmay

not a bad feed there!

----------


## Dundee

> not a bad feed there!


Yeah Timmay bloody good feeds there.

----------


## Tone

Haha The ole 440ml Cans. Excellent

----------


## Timmay

Caught 5 this morning lost a 6th- same tally as last weekend I need to tie those nots a bit better.

One on the top is 1.6Kg and around 53-55 cm long

----------


## Dundee

Nice one Timmay :Thumbsup: There was a bloody massive thunderstorm in the headwaters last night and although the river was clean then, this morning it was filthy!! :Sick:  Looks like I'll shooting again tonight.

Whats the limit on the Lake?

----------


## Timmay

40cm min size and once you have 3 in your bag you have to stop fishing. 
Will be back out there tomorrow weather permitting. 

What are you shooting Dundee? Birds or 4 legs?

----------


## Dundee

Parries Timmay we got 2 weeks here :Cool:   Just spoke too a fulla up in the headwaters an they got 65mm last night.That explains the dirty river.Have a look in the gamebird section. :Wink:

----------


## Mullet

i got out at waitangi weeknd
a mate wanted a trout,caught a couple & kept 1 for myself.
it was the best trout ive ever eaten
i dusted the fillet in flour & a lite sprinkle of "chilli & lime"
fukn awsome feed



a few days later i went out on a boat off wangavegas
20-25 good blue cod & 8 snaps
only 2 of us fishin & fuk all rubbish fish(1 scarpie,1 parrot,1 coutta & heaps of small cod released)
sorry, no pics.no one wants to see dead fish in a fishbin

2 days later & took the torpedo to the beach
a few small school sharks,kahawai,mullet & fuk all else
i drownd the torpedo in the waves & it took a good hour to clean & dry it out
we got it going again, & 4 good gurnard on the last set
ya gotta luv this country

----------


## Dundee

Fukn brrilliant Mullet :Thumbsup:  we were dwn your way on Sunday after Saturdays thunderstorm fucked our river.
Fished the Mangahoe at the acess thru the bush got a cuppla tiddlers and saw two goodies.
Nice trying new waters

----------


## Dundee

Caught 5 tiddlers this morrning then went down before dinner tonight and got three. :Thumbsup: 
Heres the best.

----------


## EeeBees

I managed a willow fish the other night...it took my toby.... :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

Mrs D lost her new toby the other night on the paupa ledge :Grin:  She started too strip off for the swim across....damn no pics :Psmiley: 
Then eldest kid tried but they both woosed out :Grin:  Too bloody cold with no summer this year :ORLY:

----------


## EeeBees

Too cold alright...have the fire going now...think I am going to go back to the nymph and flies...this silverware is just too frustrating... :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Left the house at 2000hrs and home by 2035hrs tonight. :Grin: 
First cast tonight  :Have A Nice Day: 

No more bites afterwards.

----------


## Timmay

Caught two this morning so far

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.

----------


## Timmay

I put that last one back and kept this one

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.

----------


## Timmay

Just caught this goody. bastard wrapped himself around my prop though lol 

I put him back too.

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.

----------


## Timmay

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.

----------


## Dundee

> Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.


Sounds like a good job :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

I can't beat first cast though!

----------


## Pointer

Faark your slaying it up in your new tub there Timbo, end up naming it?

----------


## Timmay

Cheers mate. The name we keep going back to is; pocket rocket. She's only 4m long so we don't have to name her so no rush. Im currently sitting my radio  qualification so will probably decide after that.

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.

----------


## Dundee

Old pic I found that my boy took.

Getting the dog too luv fishing.

----------


## Dundee

Managed two so far. Both were caught using a black dungeon.

----------


## Timmay

good work, if that river on the back of your farm??
 i was out in the tub today, perfect weather but nothing was biting...

----------


## Dundee

> good work, if that river on the back of your farm??
>  i was out in the tub today, perfect weather but nothing was biting...


Na not on my farm but only 5minutes away on quad :Have A Nice Day: Was using a blackdungeon got a pak of mixed streamers from Calebas.

----------


## Chris

Getting the dog too luv fishing.[/QUOTE]

Try giving the dog some of the fish when ya cook it.Labs where fisher mans dogs.

Glade those new lures are working out for ya .

----------


## Dundee

Happy Saint Patricks Day 

These 3 wern't happy :ORLY: 




This was my last for the day

Nice brown :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit you must have a good river dundee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Shit you must have a good river dundee


Yeah its bloody brilliant and pristine in the upper waters :Have A Nice Day: 

Only landed two today



Both released! :ORLY: 

Dog just finished having a shake after crossing



Theres heaps of these little buggers



Was a good day but didn't get down there tonight :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

Been a while since I caught 1 cause the river has been dirty for a week but hasn't stopped me goin out.........tonight I caught this little torpedo fought like fury  29/3/12

----------


## tui_man2

Do yo live on trout *dundee*?? :Zomg: 

You seam to catch alot of good eaters, i like trout bit get over it for while after few feeds

----------


## Dundee

> Do yo live on trout *dundee*??
> 
> You seam to catch alot of good eaters, i like trout bit get over it for while after few feeds


Freezers full at the mo so :Have A Nice Day:  that one went back just the fun of the fight and trying out new lures/flies on my spinning rod :Grin:

----------


## Timmay

Went out fishing with the boss on Tuesday night at the lake by his house. My line didn't even touch the bottom and I hooked up on a nice 3.2lb fish  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Found this down the river this morning..39cm


Lunch for Good Friday sorted

----------


## EeeBees

If only I could get close enough to the river...local stream wall to wall :Oh Noes:  :X X:

----------


## Dundee

Thats a goodie Chris. Likewise EeeBees ours is high and dirty too. Didn't you get much rain Chris?

----------


## Chris

The storm went round us river is crystal clear .Found an area thats holding some very nice fish this morning .

----------


## EeeBees

Well, I am so dispondent over fishing that I am almost to the point of giving all my gear away...I've nearly forgotten how to use the ferking box smoker :XD:  :X X:  :Grin:  :Grin:  thankfully you all put up such neat photographs of the scaley ones...at least I can't forget what they look like :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Just ordered 4 kg of sawdust for my smoker this morning EeeBees.Been down the river again for an hour this arvo , fish seem to be suicidal today (2 more similar size) Hard work pushing through all the rubbish along the banks is this heat though ,#1 dog/track maker is knackered .

----------


## Dundee

Got any pics of Shadow at the river?

Hang in there EeeBees its starting too clear slowly :Zomg:

----------


## Chris

Will have to take the camera ,don't have enough pic's of my little mate.

----------


## EeeBees

> Hard work pushing through all the rubbish along the banks is this heat though ,#1 dog/track maker is knackered .


    It was been cold here all day...Have had the fire going most evenings this last week...

Thanks, Dundee...the Tutaekuri was in a real livid mood yesterday...one forecast I saw said we were to get showers til next Thursday.... :Yuush:

----------


## Chris

We have 3 rivers here guys, Waitawheta,Waitekuari & Ohinemuri all hold good numbers of trout & no bugger fishing really .

----------


## EeeBees

That is great, Chris....browns and rainbow?   We are at least another four or so days off having reasonably mannered rivers here...can't stop thinking about your FOUR KILOS of sawdust  :Psmiley:  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Have probably 95% Rainbows but a mix of wild & released fish. F&G put some fish into the river couple of years ago ,some of the trout are very orange & more the color of salmon.
The 4 kg sawdust is 2 kg of each Manuka & Pohutukawa ,that's a 12 month supply.

----------


## Dundee

Drove 172km looking for clean fresh waters in the last two days and sighted 1 trout in the Mangatoro :Pissed Off:

----------


## Chris

That sort of K's you could of gone out the coast for a surf cast

----------


## Dundee

Yep did some ks

----------


## Dundee

Finaly got cleaner waters and caught my first trout using a galloups monkey streamer.

----------


## EeeBees

well, after two gloriously fine days, the local stream and the Ngaruroro and the Tutaekuri look a lot tidier...however, as I write it is TEEMING again :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

A nice solid rainbow this morning caught using the old black & gold zebra toby.

----------


## Bushrash

Good stuff there Dundee ,,,flash looking beanie!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Had to give the new rod a work out this morning ,a few small fish released but got 3 round the 1kg.
The graphite rod might be worth the money ,was quite worried when I saw how thin it was but works fine.

----------


## Dundee

I must be having a trout drought :Sad:  Drove for a while down stream from our main fishing hole the Mrs hooked one and lost it and I got a few bites but nothing landed.Saw a nice  fat rainbow but only hit the monkey and no more takes.Tonight in the usual water hole plenty rising hit two and landed zilch.Bring on tommorrow!

----------


## Dundee

Got 4 today all tiddlers.Spoke to another fisher that politely spoke too us and his son got a 3.5lb brown upstream.
Mrs D also got 2 sardines. :Sad: 
And another angler rang tonight and got 4 @ 2.8lb/3.5lb/1.8lb/and 1.2lb
Theres plenty of water and plenty of trout..........most of it is luck!

----------


## Dundee

Another small one today lightning toby did the deed saw some good trout and had some good chases.5th of may the trout will be left in peace :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

The Mrs bet me this morning at the river using a crimson lightning toby

Then not long after I hooked up using a rapala that was kindly given to me.

Just heard from my son that he got a good one too will post a pic when I see him.

----------


## Chris

Good to see Mrs Dundee giving you a bit of competition,the trout down there gonna breath
 a little easier come May 5th

----------


## Dundee

Got another on the rapala but no ducks down there

----------


## Dundee

Todays effort

Caught on lightning toby not the shotgun

----------


## Dundee

Caught this cracker today on an articulated streamer

----------


## Dundee

Finally caught a trout,been a long wait for the river to get clean.Caught using pink lightning toby.

----------


## veitnamcam

Look out he is into it again :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Now that'll make a nice change from rabbit and hare.

----------


## Chris

A brownie ,nice smoked those .

----------


## Dundee

Went for a cruise out to the quarry near Oringi the fisherman access track has been washed out and drops right into the river.,if someone goes hooning down there at night they'll get a hell of a shock.

Anyway I went further downstream and landed this rainbow. :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Well that's dinner sorted!

----------


## Raging Bull

Nice one *Dundee*.  I'm going to put the effort in this summer to get out and try catch some trout.  

Smoked rainbow is delicious.

----------


## el borracho

Anyone read NZTout magazine ? What do you think of it

----------


## veitnamcam

Nup. Seeing all these pics of fish makes me think some cunt(baldbob probably) has to teach me how to catch a trout.

----------


## Dundee

> Anyone read NZTout magazine ? What do you think of it


Yes bloody good read!! And the article by Andrew Hearne is well written. I had the privalage of taking Andrew and Badger (the Riverworks team) bloody top men too our local River last year.

----------


## Rushy

> Nup. Seeing all these pics of fish makes me think some cunt(baldbob probably) has to teach me how to catch a trout.


It is easy VC. Pepsident toothpaste brings them into the shallows from miles away and the old mans 22 does the job after that.  Oh shit sorry I just had a fifty year flash back.  Forget that.

----------


## el borracho

l look after the printing of this magazine amongst others and its good to hear what people think as i discuss things with Peter the publisher a bit -he likes to receive new articles

----------


## Dundee

> l look after the printing of this magazine amongst others and its good to hear what people think as i discuss things with Peter the publisher a bit -he likes to receive new articles


How much do the authors get paid for there story? I got $170 from Rod'n'Rifle

----------


## veitnamcam

> It is easy VC. Pepsident toothpaste brings them into the shallows from miles away and the old mans 22 does the job after that.  Oh shit sorry I just had a fifty year flash back.  Forget that.


A few have been caught on the nickel spinner Rushy :Wink:  The only one iv ever caught on a line was trolling around the middle of the lake with the whole reel of lead line out waiting for others in our party to turn up on the shore for pick up. It was tiny so cant count that.
When I was a kid I successfully tickled two locked in a pool after a flood and flicked em into the main flow. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> How much do the authors get paid for there story? I got $170 from Rod'n'Rifle


Far out, I should have done like Cam said and sell my first stag story!! $170 would go nicely in my "Dougie's Tikka T3 fund"!  :Grin:  Maybe I need to take a leaf out of PossumTrapper's book!!

----------


## baldbob

> Far out, I should have done like Cam said and sell my first stag story!! $170 would go nicely in my "Dougie's Tikka T3 fund"!  Maybe I need to take a leaf out of PossumTrapper's book!!


GAG!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Its not too late Dougie get typing and ya got the pics :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Got f all fishing done this weekend spent most the weekend rolling pugged paddocks.

Had an hour after lunch down there and one hook up on the rapala,let it go


Went down after work for an hour, one hit but nothing landed.Saw some good ones this arvo they'll wait I hope.

----------


## Neckshot

What do you want one of them things for! :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> What do you want one of them things for!


Didn't want that too small :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Been out again after work and landed a rainbow and brown.Just had an hour at the river,landed two and lost one.
Heres the brown :Grin: ........Let it go all caught on small rapala.

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish Dundee.  Very environmentally friendly of you to let it go.

----------


## Dundee

Small rainbow tonight :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Trout for tea tonight :Grin: 
So went down after work to replenish the supplies :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That's a pearla of a fish Dundee.  Makes me jealous

----------


## Neckshot

in between rows! ya unit.Im pulling tits 2 morrow for mr payne been a few months not looking forward to it dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Trout for tea tonight
> So went down after work to replenish the supplies
> Attachment 3452


You must have a good creek Dundee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

That fish is in good condition ,be a nice 1 stuffed & baked in Microwave .

Thinking bout my stomach again . New season starts Monday .

----------


## Dundee

> in between rows! ya unit.Im pulling tits 2 morrow for mr payne been a few months not looking forward to it dundee.


Mr Payne will be flying or hunting..........top bloke

----------


## Dundee

Its the mighty Manawatu VC before it gets too PN so its prestine this end,so lucky 5 mins after work can land a beauty like that.
Chris this one I might fillet for supplies ,,never tried baked trout. The creeks bloody good too holds some killer eels :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

If you take a trout out of a hole or stretch of water does another move straight in? Ie if you had a magic pool that you regularly saw a big trout in and caught it(to eat) would another move in in a week or so?
I know nothing about fresh water fishing.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee baked trout is fantastic done well.  I have a great recipe that I could PM to you tomorrow if you would like.

----------


## Dundee

Yes Rushy send it too me thanks.VC the men you need too talk too are the Riverworks team they catch and release.I catch an eat so have no idea :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes Rushy send it too me thanks.VC the men you need too talk too are the Riverworks team they catch and release.I catch an eat so have no idea


Then they must do as your still catching them :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

This river is alive and has such bad media bullshit put on it. The last Nz flyfisher mag had a good article about the Manawatu River

----------


## Rushy

I have PM'd the recipe to you Dundee.  If you do use it then post a pic but guard the recipe with your life otherwise everyone will be living like a king and we just can't have that.  Only joking mate, by all means share.  It is only my venison marinade that I will leave to someone in my will.

----------


## Chris

My experience is even small pools can hold 1/2 dozen trout all round the same size but also very often there is a big fish with them
He'll generally be very cagey ,he hasn't got big by being stupid.I've taken 3 fish out of the head of a pool with out moving my feet & then picked up another 2 at the tail end of same pool . They also seem to be quite territorial & 1 good fish in a pool or run is common. 
The prime spots on the river are very popular & doesn't take long for another fish to move in.

You want some plum sauce to go with that baked trout .

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Rushy and Chris I'll stick too the watties :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

I'm not lucky when it comes to good trout but my brother is so here ya go, these are river fish, lake fishing is boring to me.

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish

----------


## Chris

Couple of nice jacks ,those hens are good fish too . 

I wanna see more of them .

----------


## Dundee

Good trout there Toby! Just had Neckshot out here on the river today.Good times :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Thank's guys. The trout fishing used to be good, but it all changed after the commercial ellers came then it got pretty bad.

----------


## Neckshot

Thanks for that dundee water wasnt good for it like you say but it was good to travel 5 mins from my house and have a flick around with great company.Jakey wants to buy himself a rod like Daniel was using tonight with his b day money and wants to know when were going back down to the river with your selves.thanks again.

----------


## Dundee

Anytime Neckshot :Psmiley:  Cleared up a bit today but that wind was bloody cold. Hour and a half down there tonight :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

aaarrrgh i was going to flick ya a tex then the neighbour asked if i wanted to go with him couldnt be rude!.flicked the oringi end no luck but good spots down there two mate.Weather was cracker for most of the day two and I was thinking the water will improve two :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

You guys fly fishing or spinners?

----------


## EeeBees

Seeing these fotos makes me think I might have to review my lack of licence status...but vehicle upkeep comes first :Oh Noes:

----------


## Neckshot

Im spinning! dundee can do both  ive never fished for trout so im just getting into it wanna learn to fly fish dundee is gonna school me up.

----------


## Dundee

> You guys fly fishing or spinners?


Spinning Veitnamcam but in the right conditions I add a fly/streamer heavy one too the line.New license tomorrow $156 for family :Oh Noes: Think possom trapper can teach ya the fly fishing Neckshot unless you want too add a streamer to your spinning kit :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

yep keen for all those things :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea that license fee is pretty heavy considering there is no stocking round here and Id be pretty unlikely to catch more than one fish for a season :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Yea that license fee is pretty heavy considering there is no stocking round here and Id be pretty unlikely to catch more than one fish for a season


I agree its a hefty cost.

The Pelouris  near your way is spose too be pretty good.

We have no size limit or catch limit in this river so  :Wtfsmilie:  but we don't keep all trout.

I think its common sense too take enough for a feed and release the rest but why the need for a license when theres no restrictions :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dougie

> I agree its a hefty cost.
> 
> *The Pelouris  near your way is spose too be pretty good.*
> 
> We have no size limit or catch limit in this river so  but we don't keep all trout.
> 
> I think its common sense too take enough for a feed and release the rest but why the need for a license when theres no restrictions


Pretty much all year round you could catch a German tourist by the bikini at Pelouris!

----------


## Dundee

> Pretty much all year round you could catch a German tourist by the bikini at Pelouris!


I have too get my ticket too the south then Dougie :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Just too keep Jacob hooked Neckshot I snuck off for an hour before lunch today and landed this in Jacobs pool :Grin: 



After work tonight I buggered off again and got this little fat football on a black fury at the place I call "Over the bank" :Psmiley:  :Grin: 



Not worth keeping but the condition was good,nice and fat for next time!

----------


## walkabout

Crikey Dundee, you must be happy as a pig in muck with ur fishing.

----------


## Neckshot

i got home today and he goes ill do the wood dad and then thats us aye????? gutterd i couldnt but next time.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you are going to be disappointed when you finally pass on mate. You are already living in heaven.

----------


## Dundee

Jeez Rushy that comment sent me back to heaven.Hooked a good rainbow in Jacobs pool after work and the bugger got off 2 feet from  landing it the adjectives weren't flash but Jess was the only one that heard me. :Pissed Off: 
Lost another good brown that did some amazing acrobatics in calmer water before it swam free and one more little hook up.
Dash for home for a quick feast then went back down in the fading light and finally landed one :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Fu%kn champion dundee!

----------


## Rushy

Most of the fun is in the fight anyway Dundee so unless you are looking for a feed it is al good even when they flick the hook.

----------


## Dundee

You are so right Rushy.

Got this before tea now I'm going back down till dark :ORLY: 



Caught using this rastafari lure that I bought in Taupo on annual leave. :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Do you use Rapala's???

----------


## Dundee

> Do you use Rapala's???


Yeah I had one on tonight in the first run of water but no luck so changed too that rasta looking thing and won't be seeing that again cause I got snagged where I lost a rapala and a flie the night before :Oh Noes:

----------


## Toby

I love using Rapala CD5 brown trout sinking, best lure ever made  :Have A Nice Day:  but they cost a bit so losing them sucks  :Sad:

----------


## walkabout

Some body take a hold of that man Dundee, he's pocessed by the trout demon.
Dude, you gotta be  happier than two pigs in muck with ur fishing.

----------


## Dundee

> Some body take a hold of that man Dundee, he's pocessed by the trout demon.
> Dude, you gotta be  happier than two pigs in muck with ur fishing.


Yeah pretty lucky too have a river 5mins away that throws a few trout at ya when the effort is put in. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Some body take a hold of that man Dundee, he's pocessed by the trout demon.
> Dude, you gotta be  happier than two pigs in muck with ur fishing.


Walkabout, Dundee should be the happiest man on earth. Living the dream and sharing it with family.  Doesn't get any better than that.

----------


## Dundee

Had a great fight with a stunning rainbow tonight.I was fishing below a steep bank too dodge these 100mph winds. Hooked up using a black fury lure. The trout tore off my nylon as it raced from the rapids down towards a big log submerged half way across the river.I thought I was going to lose this one as the fight continued I tightened my tension and ran across the slippery rocks too drag the trout around from the snag and landed the beauty. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice fish! neat color on it.

----------


## Rushy

Now that is a keeper Dundee.  Nice trout.

----------


## Dundee

Yep gave that one a headache :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Rivers clean :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

If that is today Dundee then you have better weather there than up here. It has been blowing a gale and pissing down all day.  Cold like a winters day as well.  Good skills.

----------


## Dundee

Beaut day here Rushy bit gusty but warm and no rain.

----------


## Toby

I went fishing today but for kahawai only caught one and it was small at that but still edible, me and my mate caught a few herrings too big fat ones so we cooked them on a fire before we came home that was our lunch. dads gone out surfcasting hopefully he gets some more fish so we can fire up the big smoker other wise that little kahawai will be have to be done in the little one.

----------


## Chris

must be restocking the freezer now Mr Dundee ,another nice fish .Good work .

----------


## Happy

> If that is today Dundee then you have better weather there than up here. It has been blowing a gale and pissing down all day.  Cold like a winters day as well.  Good skills.


Same here in Matavegas has not stopped all day we up to 25 mm Windy and the winds cold as. Managed to paint the house for 6 hrs yesterday though Roll on not next weekend but one after hunting yeehaa

----------


## Dundee

I wasn't finished either.Went back tonight after work and it was 18.5c.Calm when I got there.


Some nice pool were fished



Then I landed a beauty in Jacobs pool Neckshot :Psmiley:  That will keep ya boy keen. :Grin: 

Look back a few pages members Jacobs pool has delivered some nice fish lately :Grin: 

Heres Jacobs pool with the Ruahine Range in the top of the photo.



Rod and Rifle and me dog Jess



Righto heres todays best catch :Have A Nice Day: 



Nice bright colours and a great fight too!

----------


## veitnamcam

Some day im coming to meet you mister Dundee and your going to teach me to catch a trout :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That sounds like the beginnings of a party.  You a guitar playing man VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

> That sounds like the beginnings of a party.  You a guitar playing man VC?


I wish i was Rushy,All the things iv done never found the time.

----------


## Dundee

> Some day im coming to meet you mister Dundee and your going to teach me to catch a trout


You an your family a welcome anytime and same goes for any one that wants a bit of advice on trout fishing.I'm no expert but got another tonight :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

your no expert pifft pifft your pretty fuckn good mate take it from me!

----------


## Rushy

> I wish i was Rushy,All the things iv done never found the time.


I like the idea but at the best I was a party basher with a half dozen good songs in me and that was thirty years ago.  I haven't played guitar in the last twenty years or so.

----------


## Rushy

You may not be an expert Dundee but you are a bloddy good fisherman.

----------


## walkabout

> You may not be an expert Dundee but you are a bloddy good fisherman.


thats right and theres a few envious bods around.Like me. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Had a phone call today from a guy thats participating in the week long fishing carnival at Paihiatua. Hes won this comp a few times and his wife and brother have also picked up prizes at the annual event. Anyway he tells me hes been fishing for nearly the week and hasn't got his name on the board.He and his wife had this 11yr old kid with them too that has never caught a trout before.

The guy was getting frustrated as its the first time in 9 years him and his wife didn't have there name on the board.

So they bowled on up and parked there ute at my run off then I ferried them and there gear down to the river.I couldn't stay long unfortunately but showed them some likely spots and left them to it.

While milking the moos tonight a smiley face appeared so I left the pit and was greeted by 3 smiley faces.The dude and his wife caught one each of reasonable size and another first for the 11 year old kid who got his first trout in 'Jacobs' pool a nice 3lb rainbow.
Well thats another kid hooked on fishing!  Hopefully these entrants will get somewhere in the comp now.

Possom trapper got wind of this when he got home school so there was no unlocking the slug gun tonight.Straight to the river bait fishing tonight he was,using a fresh hare leg or a bit as bait.It was bloody cold and windy.


I checked out 'Jacobs pool' looked good.


PT had one bite I had none but our luck was given too our guests :Grin:    Best of luck too them in the comp.

----------


## Rushy

Good on you for sharing your resource Dundee.  You are a good bugger.

----------


## Dundee

More tourists tonight Neckshot and his young lad Jacob.No luck but a lot of fun. Dundees two piece rod had half of it in the water at one stage.

Jacob got his reel bird nested.

Neckshot "said if you don't get a trout" to Jacob "It will be Lukes pool" the kid that got one out of there yesty :ORLY: 



So we carried on with our failed attempts 'THEN WHOA!!!'







Yeah right no luck tonight :Wtfsmilie: 

Got 3 top fishos that "might" be coming here if there Makuri trip fails on Sunday.

The editor of the Fish n Game mag and the owner of Riverworks and a graphic designer all from Wellywood I think  :Zomg:

----------


## Neckshot

Which makes me feel special that I can fish with a superstar anytime i want :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Mrs D got a little one tonight. :Thumbsup: 


Haven't heard back from those top fishos that might be coming.

Found Neckshot at the pub so he didn't get any :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

I managed a fat football :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Dont be so hard on your self dundee you might be bigger than you think :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Dont be so hard on your self dundee you might be bigger than you think


Hell im happy with that fatty short but fat :Wink:  Probably be 80 condition factor.

The young fella possom trapper came down tonight with a container full of worms :Oh Noes: 

Yep bait fishing :ORLY: He will share his catch but this is the landing :Grin: 



Little bugger :Cool: 



It was a great fighter but possom trapper can add his pics at school!!They seem too be learning more on here than at school. :Psmiley: 

I got a wee one on a soft bait storm lure :Zomg: 



But possom trapper took the fillets home tonight big time :Yuush: 

I had to settle for this midget :Wink: 



And released it..............pt got an eel too heres the pics

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff as usual Dundee.  Your boys have a good old man!

----------


## Dundee

Heres possom trappers trout from last night


I better get some shut eye or a Vagas wink :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Damn that is a beauty. Well done PT

----------


## Dundee

I got some browney points tonight :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Do you fly fish?

----------


## Dundee

> Do you fly fish?


Nah but do use big heavy streamers on my spinning rod.That brown was caught on a rapala. :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Win for the Rapala,  I have a favorite creek(widest part I know of is only 8M wide maybe) with decent fish 5-15lbers my best was 13lber  but on a spinner but I think you can only use a fly there so I gotta master fly fishing now.

----------


## Dundee

Back in paradise tonight,bloody cold wind though  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Nice Brownie Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Damn I love this river :Grin:  Fished a couple hours before lunch had about 6 hits but nothing landed.Saw some beautys and a big ole brown hit but spat the dummy :ORLY: 
Went down after work and a nice rainbow landed :Wink: 

Shot home for a quick feed then headed back down for the rise.
Bloody colder now that southerly hit but still landed a beaut rainbow :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Do you ever release your fish?

----------


## Dundee

> Do you ever release your fish?


Do they look dead? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

Its a photo I cant see them moving, Duh  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Its a photo I cant see them moving, Duh


Do you want to see them on the plate? :Omg:

----------


## Toby

Not really, I dont like trout, tasteless crap.

----------


## Matt2308

Stopped off at Ohau after getting my first Tahr...

----------


## Dundee

> Not really, I dont like trout, tasteless crap.


Bullshit!! Heres a few on a plate. Why buy fish n chips when you can catch em and grow ya own spuds :Grin: 




My old man is too old to go fishing now so I drop him in a few and he smoked one for my boys for lunch :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Holy fark thats big, is that wild or been fed?

----------


## Toby

I like the fight but I rather eat Kahawai

----------


## Dundee

Nice one Matt,???? More info? Ohau channels ?

----------


## Matt2308

> Nice one Matt,???? More info? Ohau channels ?


Had the fishing gear in the truck after bagging my first Tahr near Twizel so decided on a couple of hours fishing near the salmon farms on the canals...not my usual type of fishing but it's fishin and I wanted some trout and salmon to eat. 
The big ones aren't easy and to catch them consistently you have to give them exactly what they want/expect to see...I fished soft plastics on very light gear. (Plenty of info for this on the internet)

Some of these big fish have seen it all before and could probably give us casting lessons, so to catch them consistently takes some doing but plenty do get caught.

----------


## Rushy

Yum I love that

----------


## Dundee

Hey members have just seen this add in a local paper,property is about 20km away.

Any idea at what guides charge out on an hourly rate? Do you think I'd be up for the job?

Also got too consider petrol?

----------


## Neckshot

mate your the one for that job Ill be a reffrence for you no probs.Ask Richie in the shop he might have an idea what they charge.

----------


## Rushy

Absolutely Dundee.  Trading off of your name and bullshitting a bit about being Mick's younger brother has to be worth another hundy per hour.

----------


## Dundee

Shot down too the river at 5 had too be back too carve meat :ORLY:  Yes really home by 610 with this

----------


## Rushy

Who da man? Dundee da man!

----------


## veitnamcam

Trout catching machine Dundee :Thumbsup: 
If you get that gig I hope your not gonna charge me to show me how to catch a trout! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

> Trout catching machine Dundee
> If you get that gig I hope your not gonna charge me to show me how to catch a trout!


Mates rates for members :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

che che!

----------


## Dundee

Applications in find out in one or two weeks.

----------


## Toby

Top bloke, Good luck

----------


## Neckshot

Good luck mate.

----------


## Rushy

> Applications in find out in one or two weeks.


Dundee what exactly is it that you are applying for?  Whatever it is good skills mate.

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee what exactly is it that you are applying for?  Whatever it is good skills mate.


Fishing guide

----------


## Rushy

> Fishing guide


Thanks and heres hoping you get it.  If you don't then you could always start your own business.

----------


## baldbob

Yep I cort 30 tadae  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

30 BB? Isn't there a limit.

----------


## Dundee

> Yep I cort 30 tadae


This man lives on a trawler Rushy...seafish...correct me if i'm wrong Baldbob.

Thanks fullas for the vote of confidence,just have too sit out a week or two.


Theres no size limit or number limit on the Manawatu Rushy so if ya can catch 30 good luck to anyone

----------


## Rushy

Fair go?  I can't imagine why anyone would want to catch any more than you can eat.

----------


## Toby

Catch and release

----------


## Dundee

Ya goto catch em Rushy...with a rod,its harder than it sounds but exactly whats the point of a licence when you have no limit or size limit?

----------


## Toby

They cost alot just to catch trout and I never see anything being done to improve the fishing around here.

----------


## Dundee

> They cost alot just to catch trout and I never see anything being done to improve the fishing around here.


They do no releasing in our river not that I am aware of anyway Toby but it is full of trout.Put the effort in and you will get results :Wink:

----------


## baldbob

Um im in sth island.... Hey dundee gimme pm ta cum dwn hea for a week ill shoe you fish mate.... Garantee u 100 fish weeks goin hard lol.... Anywho.... Troot are shit... Salmon are bout ta start runnin  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Um im in sth island.... Hey dundee gimme pm ta cum dwn hea for a week ill shoe you fish mate.... Garantee u 100 fish weeks goin hard lol.... Anywho.... Troot are shit... Salmon are bout ta start runnin


Think you were coming past my area last year and sent a pm but couldn,t make it.

Cheers for the offer Baldbob

----------


## veitnamcam

> Um im in sth island.... Hey dundee gimme pm ta cum dwn hea for a week ill shoe you fish mate.... Garantee u 100 fish weeks goin hard lol.... Anywho.... Troot are shit... Salmon are bout ta start runnin


Is Abe typing for you or are you on the Bourbons?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Um im in sth island.... Hey dundee gimme pm ta cum dwn hea for a week ill shoe you fish mate.... Garantee u 100 fish weeks goin hard lol.... Anywho.... Troot are shit... Salmon are bout ta start runnin


And you still have to show me how to catch one :Wink:

----------


## tui_man2

> Is Abe typing for you or are you on the Bourbons?


I was there at end but had not help in bending him up :Thumbsup: 
He done that by himself :ORLY:

----------


## baldbob

Haha lol... 70 trout between two of us for 3 days fishing  :Have A Nice Day:  & ten kahawhai  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Had a phone call today from a guy thats participating in the week long fishing carnival at Paihiatua. Hes won this comp a few times and his wife and brother have also picked up prizes at the annual event. Anyway he tells me hes been fishing for nearly the week and hasn't got his name on the board.He and his wife had this 11yr old kid with them too that has never caught a trout before.
> 
> The guy was getting frustrated as its the first time in 9 years him and his wife didn't have there name on the board.
> 
> So they bowled on up and parked there ute at my run off then I ferried them and there gear down to the river.I couldn't stay long unfortunately but showed them some likely spots and left them to it.
> 
> While milking the moos tonight a smiley face appeared so I left the pit and was greeted by 3 smiley faces.The dude and his wife caught one each of reasonable size and another first for the 11 year old kid who got his first trout in 'Jacobs' pool a nice 3lb rainbow.
> Well thats another kid hooked on fishing!  Hopefully these entrants will get somewhere in the comp now.
> 
> ...



Congratulations to young Luke who got a Trophy at the Paihiatua fishing carnival.114 trout and 2 eel were weighed in.

Heres one that I got last night.

----------


## mrs dundee

well done mr Dundee,more 4 the freezer yummy..........

----------


## Rushy

> well done mr Dundee,more 4 the freezer yummy..........


Mrs have you tried that trout recipe that I PM'd to Dundee?  I know that he said he wouldn't like it but you and the boys might and if Dundee sees you guys smacking your lips then he may even get adventurous and give it a go.

----------


## mrs dundee

Hi Rushy yes that sounds really tasty i will try it,mr Dundee likes the plain stuff. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Lost a good brown last night. :Oh Noes: 
Tonight lost a good rainbow on a green toby :ORLY: 

The old dog backed up when I spat a few adjectives out :XD:  :Grin: 

Did land a small rainbow and released it  :Thumbsup: 

Anyway  home before the rise to see the kids.

----------


## Toby

:Thumbsup:  on the release

----------


## Dundee

I don't keep em all Toby :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Thats great to hear. Have you ever used poppers for trout?

----------


## Dundee

> Thats great to hear. Have you ever used poppers for trout?


My poppers too old for fishing I just give him the odd one :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

My poppa took me out when I was a kid and he didn't have a rod he used a pop stick :Grin:  :Grin: 

My elder brother had too dive for the popped fish cause I couldn't swim at the time and its total bullshit that dead fish float. If they been dead for ages they will float  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Toby

Smart ass

----------


## Rushy

> My poppers too old for fishing I just give him the odd one
> 
> My poppa took me out when I was a kid and he didn't have a rod he used a pop stick
> 
> My elder brother had too dive for the popped fish cause I couldn't swim at the time and its total bullshit that dead fish float. If they been dead for ages they will float


Firing on all cylinders there Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Thats great to hear. Have you ever used poppers for trout?


Ok Toby fill us in what is poppers?

Just been to town and got one of those cd5 brown rapalas $16.95 and a toby thats my lotto money gone.

----------


## Toby

Well you now own a decent trout lure  :Grin:  poppers come in many shapes and sizes and so on I have never used them on trout but when my uncle came from aussie he had a few he use's on bass, just wondering what they would be like on trout.,

----------


## Dundee

> Well you now own a decent trout lure  poppers come in many shapes and sizes and so on I have never used them on trout but when my uncle came from aussie he had a few he use's on bass, just wondering what they would be like on trout.,
> 
> Attachment 4514


They will work,but I would take the gut hook out and cut the trebble hook an make it a single.When ya cut hooks off a treble leave the one facing up then you will get less snags.

----------


## Dundee

Had a 4 day trout drought :XD: 

Finally land one but  :Grin: 



Bit  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: But hey at least I landed it. :Psmiley: 



Been a hard week down there seen some beauties but nothing :Pissed Off: 



And the magic lure was a rapala,water a bit mirky tonight after 15mm of welcome rain  :Grin: 



It might of been a tiddler but at least I landed it :Have A Nice Day: 

A worst days fishing is better than a good day at work :ORLY:  :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Have you thought about bow fishing?

----------


## Dundee

Got a bow tonight     a rainbow :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

Great photo Dundee.  You took it just as the eclipse shadow was moving on.  Or was it one of those semi rainbows?

----------


## Dundee

Heres the full pic Rushy :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Might give a rest for a while :ORLY: 

Last nights rainbow

Remove all treble hooks  :XD:

----------


## Toby

How did ya get it out? Had that happen to dad we had to push it right through then sqaused the barb and pulled it back out. Not very nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

Your real name is Simpson !
Three fingers is the give away :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Might give a rest for a while
> 
> Last nights rainbow
> Attachment 4685
> Remove all treble hooks 
> Attachment 4686


Now you see Dundee, that is when you need a mate like me around.  You know someone that doesn't give a shit if he hurts you.  If I'd been there I would have grabbed a pair of pliers and just yanked it out for you!

----------


## Rushy

I gotta ask Dundee.  What were you thinking when you did that?

----------


## Dundee

Well Rushy I never said it was my finger but just added the pic :Grin: Thanks for your concern anyway Rushy,VC and Toby :Thumbsup: 

Today was quite a day on the water :ORLY:  Had a few now :Beer: 

Hope this story works out :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Went to town early and bought a firefox lure off Neckshot

Hit the river with this virgin lure and wallaa!!



Get a call from Neckshot that a rep wants too for a fish.

Yes another top fisho guided by Dundee :Cool: 

The Daiwa team turned up same make as my rod :Have A Nice Day: 



We fished for a bit then a local fly fishing guide turned up and gave the Daiwa rep some tips.



Bloody neat as this guide is pretty good :Thumbsup: 

The guides mates scarpered  over the hill a little where I told them there were trout holding in a pool :Grin: 



Meanwhile the tutorial was kept up by the guide.



The guide said too me when you goin too start fly fishing,my Dad taught him the trade. I carried on spinnining :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 



The dude from Daiwa had too make a break as he had a date with the H&F team for tea.
He got a couple bites and a free tutorial from a top guide :Grin: 

I scored a telescopic rod for taking this dude for a fish :Grin: 





This nymph was given too the Daiwa man from the guide

----------


## Neckshot

Fuckn cool bro hes a good guy aswell aye heil be wrapped you took him for a flick.

----------


## Toby

Sweet. Dad went for a trout hooked 5 lost 5. I went to the river mouth today got 11 kahawai 2 of them were massive as.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee I am actually quite happy that it wasn't your finger and I did think that the gauge of the hook looked big for trout and had noted your previous advice to someone about cutting two of the jags off.  I have know some "hard out" anglers that have done that sort of thing though and know that accidents can happen.  Anyway glad it is not your finger as it would severely limit trigger time.

----------


## Rushy

Excellent post.  Clearly you are a spin fisherman with no reason to change to fly fishing Dundee.  You catch a lot of trout.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

This trout from the Waikaia River in December 2011 does not really count as "recently" . . . but I am headed home on December 9th and looking to do some more fishing in Southland.

----------


## Rushy

Good trout

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice fish! and nice country

----------


## Dundee

Very nice Kiwiinseatle :Thumbsup: Heading off now with a shit load of sunblock on.Kids coming this time.

Neckshot be leaving 1730hrs tonight if you fullas are coming.

----------


## Dundee

Yesty was grand hot and no wind.The whole family ready too hit the water but Possom trapper had borrowed the weed eater from his grandad so I ferried the boys up too the shed to return the tool.

PTs pack and rod on Mrs D's quad but we headed to the river after the drop off.


PT waited on my quad for his mumma and I get a text on my cell "quack,quack" yep thats my text tone.
Mrs D at home waiting for PT bloody communication :Oh Noes:  any way said we at river waiting.
Any way she heads down towards river too meet up with us AND forgot her rod :Omg:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Turns back home and runs out of petrol :Grin:  :Grin: 

That pissed her off more :Grin: 

Sean Dundee and I scarperd ready for buisness but I left him in my tracks :Have A Nice Day: 

Thats Sean near my rod tip and he crossed the river too :Wtfsmilie: 
We saw a few but no luck.

After lunch PT joined me cause I told em I spotted a Henaki (Eel net) in the river

And he yanked it out and is going to untangle and repair it.


We also spotted a big brown right where the middle branch is but the photo does no justice as we were quite high up on the bank and I have no polaroid lense.


Neckshot joined me last evening and the rise and nearing full moon created quite a stirr on the water with trout rising everywhere but we both failed  :XD: At least we weren't fishing blank water they were there but no takers. :ORLY: 
Neckshot and I lost a lure each,my one caught the 3lber the day before :XD: Might go swimming soon :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :ORLY: 

Tonight I saw some big browns and one big rainbow :ORLY: Yeah right no one believes you unless you catch em. :Wink: 

I had a couple off the big ones swim past my lure but no connection.

Landed a small rainbow released too get bigger :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Those big ones tease the shit out of me too ,feels so good when you do get to nail one .

----------


## Dundee

Found a sheltered spot out off this bloody wind
Some good ones cruising :ORLY: 


I threw a rapala at it.



 :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Nice one bro!,good condition brown there!

----------


## Chris

> Nice one bro!,good condition brown there!


Think it might be a rainbow dude ,nice fish though Mr D...... good skills .

----------


## Neckshot

is it! fukn amature shows what i know bowt trout.....fuggal :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee what I like most is that you are a spin fisherman.  I grew up fishing with spinners.... Oh and the odd bit of Pepsident toothpaste as an attractant.

----------


## Toby

Win for Rapala

----------


## Dundee

Another win for the Rapala.I would of let it go but its the first for the "Take a kid Huntn & Fishn comp" so it got banged :Wtfsmilie: 



Dundee got two rabbits,1 trout :Oh Noes:  But the nights young :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Oh and PT still out there somewhere :Yuush: kickn but I hope! :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Oh and PT still out there somewherekickn but I hope!


yes it was a good day and a good walk along the rivers with the family.

----------


## Dundee

Last trout for the day usualy would of been released but now both my boys are in section 1 at the comp tommorrow



Yep Sean holds the catch I caught.

----------


## Rushy

Cool looking dude Sean. Good luck in the competition.  You and PT make it a young Dundee one and two and take home the top prizes.

----------


## Dundee

Pipped at the post by these beauties.

Will add some pics of the day in the hunting section........will be photo heavy :Ka Boom:

----------


## Chris

A pleasant evening on the river ,trout seemed to have suicidal tendencies.Couple of good size fish seen ,the 2nd of spat my hook .My fault I gave him some slack line & got punished . Came home with a 1st limit of fish for the season & threw some undersize fish back .
Fresh trout for lunch tomorrow ,can't grumble too much .

----------


## Dundee

> A pleasant evening on the river ,trout seemed to have suicidal tendencies.Couple of good size fish seen ,the 2nd of spat my hook .My fault I gave him some slack line & got punished . Came home with a 1st limit of fish for the season & threw some undersize fish back .
> Fresh trout for lunch tomorrow ,can't grumble too much .


And you forgot ya camera :Wink:

----------


## Chris

> And you forgot ya camera


Yep sorry Mr D ,will remember next time .Seem to have a heap of accumulated shit in my little back pack now,bit more won't matter I expect. Pic of a pile of trout steaks not really the same aye? Bit like a photo of a trout salad huh? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Chris.  Good to see that Dundee doesn't have a monopoly on this activity.  Where we're you fishing?

----------


## Chris

Went down to Black Dam Rushy,some one needs to give Mr D a wee nudge to get him motivated .

----------


## Dundee

Its about time someone got out there as well. Well done Chris :Wink:

----------


## Chris

> Its about time someone got out there as well. Well done Chris


Thought ya might be getting a bit lonely in here by ya-self. The fishing calender "Bite Time" on the new GPS 
might be OK after all.Seemed to be pretty well bang on yesterday.

----------


## Dundee

Just been given a new access too the river from another farmer.Use too go there lots as a kid but what a bloody mission tonight overgrown grass ,willows and bloody sink holes.  Took me 30 mins to get to the water after bush bashing.
Nice spot and some good looking trout but no hook ups tonight.


Some deep pools and paupua on the edge so it will only be good when its dry otherwise it will be slippery like a eel. Wouldn't want too walk on that stuff when its wet.

My other close location access points are temporarily closed ass cattle are in one paddock and they seem too chew quad seats wires etc.

The other handy access is shut up for silage so it was great getting this access tonight.After a bit of a reccy I think I can find the river easier and get home quicker but it took 25minutes too leave the water and be home.

Got it sussed now geeez its changed in 20 years

----------


## Rushy

You have probably changed in that 20 years as well Dundee.

----------


## Gapped axe

Just 1 tonite, a maiden hen of around 2.5k. lost 4 so will have to sharpen the hooks. The harling in the shallows is just starting to come on. The Fly fishers are starting to get results for their efforts, so I will be fishing a bit harder now before the crowds arrive.

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Gapped axe that sounds like a beauty.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah hate to slip on that paupua,but it looks good down their.can always shoot out to oringi and manga rd ah mr Dundee...........

----------


## Gapped axe

Caught 3 last nite, definitly a case of Cinderella and the 2 ugly sister's who by the way where put back. to be honest even Cinderella wasn't that pretty.

----------


## Dundee

Good skills gapped axe.

Me and Sean Dundee fished these waters late morning.



I landed a rainbow on this 


But the bugger took of before I snapped a picture,then next cast I lost the lure :XD:  the bloody snap clip came open.

Sean Dundee took this of me after I landed it on a rapala



He was a bit close so I told em too back off but theres not much room for error on these narrow papua shelves

----------


## Chris

good work Mr Dundee , those browns are lovely smoked. Might get down the river myself tomorrow.

----------


## Gapped axe

Good skills Mr Dundee. Looks like a very pretty bit of water. Bet the flyfishing and nymhing go off at times

----------


## Dundee

a rainbow tonight :Grin:

----------


## Toby

How many hates and beanies do you have?

----------


## savagehunter

Nothing at all today other than 20 + chase me and refuse!  God damm the nelson lakes and their crystal clear waters. (I think I'm in love) must say I didn't particularly like the big eel trying to nibble my legs in broad daylight :eek:

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## Dundee

[QUOTE=Toby;68486]How many hates and beanies do you have

Got a 353 LIKES 20000 visits to my profile .The only cunts I hate da bastards dat stole my sheep :TT TT: 

I have shit loads  of hats toby :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  an shit loads of trout :Grin:

----------


## Toby

God damn fucking phone. I noticed your head wear wasnt the same old camo beanie haha. I have few but always wear the same beanie and same hat. Lucky hat.

----------


## Dundee

differant day nother hat

----------


## Toby

You have 365?

----------


## Rushy

> a rainbow tonight
> Attachment 5534


What happened with that guiding gig Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> You have 365?


Close :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> What happened with that guiding gig Dundee?


Haven't heard anything back from the fella Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Haven't heard anything back from the fella Rushy


That sounds a bit slack. Did he set an expectation of when you would hear from him?

----------


## Dundee

They said 2 or 3 weeks Rushy but yes its been a while.I sent another email this morning with a link to this thread.

My cuz came out this morning too go for a fish as he wants to put a few in a hungi

Possom trapper was the only one who landed one



So Cuz got two trout for the hungi now cause I gave him last night one as well,



I asked Cuz too get a pic of the trout when they done.

----------


## Rushy

That is a lovely spot Dundee.

----------


## Toby

That river looks awesome

----------


## Dundee

Bloody boomerang flies back,cuz dropped off one hungi trout that wasn't eaten :Thumbsup: 


Breaky tomorrow :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:    Set clock and wake up

----------


## Rushy

By now Dundee, you should be up relishing the thought of that trout.  no breakfast for me, I have eaten too much in the last couple of days and there is another possum to clear out of the Timms

----------


## kiwijames

http://youtu.be/YZyL1Ji-CM0
Out for a fish on the Tutaikuri last night. Water was warm and fish were feeding in the surface film on what I don't know. I fluked one later in the evening only to have a knot fail in a good jump. Fly fishing is bloody rusty at the moment (and video skills are worse).

----------


## Dundee

Rushy trout is down. Kiwijames looks like the rise was happening pretty good,how much rain up there over night?

We had 25mm :Grin:  The river is dirty but im going for a look after dinner too try out some new gear

----------


## veitnamcam

Wish we would get some rain

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwijames

Thought it would be a good rise but did not eventuate. Not many mayflies, all subsurface stuff. Have to learn how to fish an emerger.

----------


## Dundee

Just recieved the pics of the hungi trout.

----------


## Dundee

Had another fishing session tonight.

And no surprise the 'Waihi Wonder' pulled the wee fighter in.



Put the poor wee fish in recovery position :Wink: 



It did recover :ORLY: 



And swam free :ORLY: 



Old dog wasn't impressed :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Is that beer good?

----------


## Dundee

> Is that beer good?


Only the best

----------


## Toby

I like the front, should have a stag on the bottom though.

----------


## Dundee

Ok toby

But it tastes like shit :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> I like the front, should have a stag on the bottom though.


Should have a light house Toby.

----------


## Toby

This

----------


## Rushy

> This
> 
> Attachment 5862


No the Castlepoint beer.  There is a light house at Castle Point

----------


## Chris

Personally I think the label should be red with a lion on it.

----------


## Toby

> No the Castlepoint beer.  There is a light house at Castle Point


oh yeah ok, but what about where that yellow wheat looking plant comes up on each side, that would be cool with antlers instead of a plant.

----------


## Rushy

Toby go and Google "THE BEER FOR NOCTURNAL MIGRATION - Tooheys Extra Dry".  That should take you to a YouTube video advertisement.  The deer that were used to make this advertisement were mine and a neighbours herds mixed together.

----------


## Toby



----------


## Rushy

Yep that is the one. The hind in the apartment looking out the window and the hind eating at the White Lady burger cart etc is my hand reared nuisance "Zoe".  The ad agency paid me more to rent her for ten days that I would have sold her for.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yep that is the one. The hind in the apartment looking out the window and the hind eating at the White Lady burger cart etc is my hand reared nuisance "Zoe".  The ad agency paid me more to rent her for ten days that I would have sold her for.


Sweet, good sound track too!
How come we didn't see it here?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Sweet, good sound track too!
> How come we didn't see it here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


It was made for the Aussie market VC

----------


## Ackley

That would have been an adventure of its own getting that ad put together and getting the deer  to do what they needed for it

----------


## Dundee

Jeez after seeing all the beers I'm thirsty :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: Check out other threasd i8llk be dead nmeat tonmmorrow

fishwayter pics  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> That would have been an adventure of its own getting that ad put together and getting the deer  to do what they needed for it


Yes but be careful not to believe everything you see on television though Ackley.  For example the shot of Zoe in the apartment, in front of Smith and Caugheys in Queen street and eating at the White Lady, they are all real.  The stags antlers however are all digitally enhanced as none of the stags had antlers at the time of shooting and the scenes of deer running through neighbourhoods are actually of deer running against a blacked out fence line just above home and the neighbourhood is digitally superimposed.  the most fun part was watching wranglers who knew nothing about deer try to muster them.  The trainer Mark Vetty was good though so the scenes of the hinds in the bathroom and dancing at the night club are real but shot in the neighbours deer shed which was modified to look like a night club.

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant Rushy the Mrrs as gone for now that is a cool adgvcert :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: C i can still hit the dunk button :Grin:

----------


## P38

Catch any Trout today!

Short answer ............... No  :Sad: 

But I did get to watch a tin arse first timer haul one in  :Wink: 

Guess we'll be fishing some more this summer.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sakokid

over the last few days, i have caught about ten nice size rainbows. smoked them up, yumm. few about at the moment. lost a few as well.

----------


## Dundee

I landed two today,the first was a 20km drive away and where I parked was a mates car we never saw each other as she went upstream and I went downstream. This was caught on the Waihi wonder,bit shakey after recieving the bash from Mrs Dundee after putting pics in the freshwater pics thread. :Grin: 

I fished about 8 km of water after work tonight lost a good brown and a reasonable rainbow but landed one. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Got to see you can still get out and about Dundee.  I was worried that Mrs D might have lopped you off at the knees.

----------


## Dundee

Been a hard week on the water Rushy had a few hits but nothing landed till Mrs D took a trophy too the bank :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :ORLY: 

 :Grin:

----------


## Toby

That sure is a keeper. Hope you have room above your fire place or em

----------


## Rushy

> Been a hard week on the water Rushy had a few hits but nothing landed till Mrs D took a trophy too the bank
> 
> 
> Attachment 6337


Far out that thing is still on the tit and wearing nappies Dundee.

----------


## Chris

Poor little thing give it back to its mother Mrs D .

----------


## Dundee

Still battling the warm conditions sighted 30 odd browns yesty epic fail but cooler temperatures tonight still a fail but I  landed 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have been fishing the Tukituki river for over 35 years and today its at its lowest water level that I can ever remember, at this rate the rapids will flow under the shingle in a month. I work less than 200 yrds from this river and its not in very good condition. A ten year stint as a honorary fish n game ranger with Bill Spooner then Roly Bagshaw  saw me covering its length many times and i appreciate the recreational opportunities it gives,im hoping it recovers quickly from this drought.

----------


## Dundee

fukn dry here too and have to pick the water as cynabacteria has set in the low flowing waters. Rivers can kill ya dogs in these conditions

----------


## 7mmsaum

There was a feature in our local paper (herald tribune) only days ago, where a well loved labrador swam in a backwater here before convulsing and becoming paralysed before getting euthanised at the vet.    :Sad:      I hate seeing animals suffer.

----------


## veitnamcam

We had that here,the dog killing thing a couple months back but i think the last lot of rain and floods cleared it. Now we are on a boil water notice wtf 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> I have been fishing the Tukituki river for over 35 years and today its at its lowest water level that I can ever remember, at this rate the rapids will flow under the shingle in a month. I work less than 200 yrds from this river and its not in very good condition. A ten year stint as a honorary fish n game ranger with Bill Spooner then Roly Bagshaw  saw me covering its length many times and i appreciate the recreational opportunities it gives,im hoping it recovers quickly from this drought.


That is terrible.  Someone smarter than me needs to figure out how to get the Fiordland rain to those parts of the country that need it

----------


## Rushy

> I hate seeing animals suffer.


I don't let them.

----------


## stingray

In a word no .. two days out zip zilch nada... there is offically no trout in the Nelson region (that I can bloody well catch).

----------


## Chris

Last nights fish ,450mm but quite skinny .Not sure what was the problem ,the ecosystem in the area seemed to be in good condition. The local mining company has done extensive planting along the river.Perhaps it was just a growth phase .

----------


## Rushy

Well done Chris.

----------


## Chris

> Well done Chris.


It had a free trip to Auckland yesterday along with a heap of fillets Rushy.Gota feed the nieces .

----------


## Rushy

> It had a free trip to Auckland yesterday along with a heap of fillets Rushy.Gota feed the nieces .


Pity I wasn't up there Chris.  You could have looked me up.

----------


## Chris

where you at then Rushy ,hunting again? Just gave them the chilly bag n told em to bugga off ,I hate Aucks .

----------


## Rushy

I am away camping with my family at the end of the Awhitu peninsula. South head of the Manukau Harbour.

----------


## Dundee

Bout bloody time :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Do you iki your trout?

----------


## Dundee

> Do you iki your trout?


you make me laugh toby :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

No I release them :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

When you kill trout to take home to eat, do you iki them. better?

----------


## JoshC

Spotted a couple of nice browns today while taking the dog for a swim. Might take the rod down tomorrow as well.

----------


## Dundee

> When you kill trout to take home to eat, do you iki them. better?


just a tap on the head toby :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

> just a tap on the head toby


Handle of knife works fine on most hard headed fish .Trout ,Gurnard ,barracuda (or the blunt end of the gob stick)

Not a bad fish Mr D

----------


## kiwijames

Sick of the bloody kids, off up the creek for a fish. Tutaikuri trout are wierd. No classical stuff here just a bit of an ambush in a side pocket. Warm water, dumb trout. http://youtu.be/WgzuvnyXYhE

----------


## Neckshot

nice easy as pie nice location to

----------


## Dundee

On a roll another good one :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Woohoo thats a beauty

----------


## kiwijames

Picked up another on the walk home. A guy was swimming his dogs here about an hour earlier. Was the best looking run I covered. 
http://youtu.be/z8S4vFG45gk

----------


## Dundee

That guy with the dogs is mad cause you can see the weed. Bloody hot conditions grow that cynabacteria have you got the stuff in your river Kiwijames?   Was that vid on ya phone narrow screen but great fighter there.

I saw heaps of trout last night and my parents smoked the last one and said it was good.

----------


## kiwijames

Bloody hard to fight fish and video.  :Wink:  yep with phone. Thinking of buying a GoPro for fun. That run was in the main run of the river so not much other than puha type stuff on the edges.

----------


## Dundee

> Bloody hard to fight fish and video.  yep with phone. Thinking of buying a GoPro for fun. That run was in the main run of the river so not much other than puha type stuff on the edges.


Ha there ya go Rushy bloody hard to shoot a magpie at 200 metres and hold camera too :Psmiley: 

Good stuff kiwijames looks like a nice spot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Nice smoked Taupo trout for tea yesterday 1st for a while. In good nick

----------


## Timmay

Absolutely cracker day on the lake Thursday caught a few nice ones - all put back.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody nice one Timmay. Mrs D got a wee one today just over a lb .

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Timmay

----------


## Dundee

Mrs Dundee got one yesty :Grin: 



I needed smoko :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin: 



Then the big one was caught :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That third photo looks a bit dodgey Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Possom trapper got this on the flyrod last night.

----------


## Rushy

Well done PT.  Fly fishing eh that is a bit classy

----------


## Dundee

> Well done PT.  Fly fishing eh that is a bit classy


He sure got some skills that boy :Grin:  
46mm in the head waters overnight will be heading our way

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done PT :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

Good work guys.

I love the Corco-rout

----------


## Chris

Good on PT, you show the old man how its done .

----------


## Chris

Had to go out to Waitawheta this evening so grabbed the chance of a fish while there. River is clean again with no sign of last seasons rock snot.Stopped at the gate on my way out & fished a couple of pools until nearly dark.1st fish hooked up about 4th cast,knew was a net job the way if fort ,took a while but got the net under him. #1 in bag .Few more casts same pool ,nothing moved down to the tail of the pool few more casts.5th or 6th cast a green rocket followed my lure in ,but couple of meters behind it. Just stopped a few meters out from the bank ,next cast lure was intercepted coming in .Another good fight & after a few minutes I slipped net under #2 .Not as big as 1st fish but still a nice smoking size rainbow .

----------


## Toby

Nice conditioned fish

----------


## Dundee

Cuppla good ones there Chris,the Daiwa rep back in town so we off fishing in the morning.Heard he got 9 tonight and a 5lb rainbow.

----------


## Chris

My biggest was only 4lb the smaller was 2 1/2 -3lb,still happy with the result (smoked trout ON !!!)

----------


## Dundee

Good skills :Have A Nice Day:  Whats the magic lure working up there?

----------


## Chris

The D.A.M rainbow trout 3D  again .

Pretty happy with my Graphite Diawa rod /reel combo .

----------


## Rushy

Good going there Chris.

----------


## Dundee

I heard Neckshot caught his first on dry fly last night too. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Todays effort went back good scrap tho

----------


## Toby

Dad went for a fish, got 5 little 2lbers. I stayed hoe and loaded some ammo

----------


## Dundee

> Dad went for a fish, got 5 little 2lbers. I stayed hoe and loaded some ammo


Was he fly or spinning,what did the damage (name of fly or lure)?

----------


## Toby

Spinning. Rapala cd5 brown trout  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

in did a 2 and a half pound rainbow on a dry fly, royal wulf didnt have a camera.

----------


## Dundee

They were going ape shit tonight,I'll dig out the big one :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Oh I saw some goats Dundee on the way home. Wait till I can run I try get you one.

----------


## Dundee

> Oh I saw some goats Dundee on the way home. Wait till I can run I try get you one.



Run Forest Run!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

I was thinking of shooting it but I think you want it alive.

----------


## Dundee

> I was thinking of shooting it but I think you want it alive.


Not much point tying a dead goat up to the kennel that PT built :Grin: 

Heres the big one from today :Pissed Off:

----------


## Toby

Shit. You must of been standing on something tall to get the whole fish in the photo  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Not much point tying a dead goat up to the kennel that PT built
> 
> Heres the big one from today
> Attachment 7241


Neckshots one was smaller

----------


## Dundee

yeah no camera :Grin:

----------


## Chris

> Not much point tying a dead goat up to the kennel that PT built
> 
> Heres the big one from today
> Attachment 7241


At least ya let it hatch 1st

----------


## Rushy

> Not much point tying a dead goat up to the kennel that PT built
> 
> Heres the big one from today
> Attachment 7241


Damn that thing has been on steroids Dundee.

----------


## Neckshot

Im assuming its at the taxidermy now dundee? :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

ya buggers coming out tomorrow to slay some trophies :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

The lads came out last night and their hooks got straitened by these big trout. Young Jaycob was thirsty and said too Neckshot can i av a drink.            NOOO!!!

So he got a sipp of my fizzy :Grin: 

We had good time but nothing landed :Have A Nice Day: 

Only pic I took

----------


## Timmay

I've been catching some really nice trout in the lake recently. Jigging is working well!

----------


## Rushy

Well done Timmay.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Timmay will hit you up on our annual leave from the desert. :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

whover that full is in that pic .......he looks like he could fish for the river works team :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

The riverworks team would have hooks that don't straighten not like you amatures :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

cant argue with that.the manic tackle guy is so concerned hes comming down to straighten the problem out.............ba ha ha hahhahhah ahah ah ah ah a.

----------


## Dundee

Can clearly see how these trophy trout straitened the hooks on your fellas flys :Grin:  :Grin: 

Cuppla big ones tonight :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee there must be some universal law against taking tiddlers that you can be charged with if you keep that up.

----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob



----------


## baldbob

Ok ova it now...very small portion of my fishing endevours lol bunch a crappy fish from the last few months....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ok ova it now...very small portion of my fishing endevours lol bunch a crappy fish from the last few months....


One question.
Did you keep the sord? Yea i know its not spelt right, mental block.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> One question.
> Did you keep the sord? Yea i know its not spelt right, mental block.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


And ate it lol...
We actually caught it on ahandline we had set for a shark lol

----------


## tui_man2

Hog! !

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Absolutely brilliant baldbob,what sort of fish those fullas lying on?

Oh rushy thers no size limit here or number limit but the tiddlers went back.

----------


## baldbob

They are lying on ling.... pink gold lol

Those salmon are 16lb then 4lb and 14lb & those last two are both 18lb... they are just a few of the 12 i got for two weeks down the rangi early feb!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

I saw a sword(remembered the spelling:thumbup :Have A Nice Day:  sticking out of a full codend one time as we were hauling and all the factory hands were like what's that sticking out of the bag. I kept my mouth shut and shot below to my work shop to grab a hacksaw , couldn't find it cos the bloody meal man had beaten me to it and flogged my saw !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

The river is pretty bloody low here and full of weed and cyna bacteria that can be fatal to dogs. :Sick: 

This morning Mrs Dundee,Sean and myself headed to the headwaters where the river was like a creek but at least there was no weed. :Grin: 


At the river for 5 minutes and after a wee battle I landed this in top narrow pool in the previous picture. :ORLY: 



A nice brown! :Have A Nice Day: 


He was caught on the Toby replica from H&F



Mrs D had one hit and hit a few trees :ORLY:  :Grin:  Seen her a few times in some funny positions trying too retrieve lures.

Sean was the camera man today,well done son. :Thumbsup: 

Ten minutes after landing the brown and moving upstream I hooked this beaut rainbow on the same lure. :Grin: 



Sean gets closer :Grin: For another shot 



We left Mrs Dundee swinging of branches when I got another rainbow landed which was released :Thumbsup: 



I was happy with that but I just wanted try one last pool so Sean followed and we saw a good rainbow in the last pool, before this some young clown came screaming up the river on a trail bike. We had words :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Well done the Dundee family.  Extra well done on the camera young Sean

----------


## Dundee

Went further upstream today waters are cleaner with less weed and plenty of trout to be sighted.
Landed one brown had three trout get off and several hits.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dundee.

----------


## phillipgr

Nice! Been quite a long time since I've fished for trout. We used to fish on lake rotoiti. Good times, must go back.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Went further upstream today waters are cleaner with less weed and plenty of trout to be sighted.Attachment 7794
> Landed one brown had three trout get off and several hits.
> Attachment 7795


Holy shit is that 20 odd trout swimming round in a circle?

----------


## Dundee

> Holy shit is that 20 odd trout swimming round in a circle?


Yeah VC there was a cuppla big ones in that school also,I took the photo thru my polaroid glasses,the camera couldn't pick them up without the polaroids. I tried everything at that group but no luck there.

Went further south downstream tonight landed 4 not much bigger than my lure :Zomg:

----------


## Toby

Was there a small creek running into the river around there? We see that a bit at this one place in the river in summer, I reckon they are there for the colder water coming out of the creek.

----------


## Dundee

> Was there a small creek running into the river around there? We see that a bit at this one place in the river in summer, I reckon they are there for the colder water coming out of the creek.


No creek running in there,plenty of fish though

----------


## Dundee

Landed about a dozen little ones today and finished the evening off with two nice browns.

----------


## Toby

Shotgun!  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Those fish swimming in cycles be more interested in making babies ,I think they maybe spawning . 

Good to see your still catching a few Mr D

----------


## Rushy

> Landed about a dozen little ones today and finished the evening off with two nice browns.
> Attachment 7821
> Attachment 7822


Excellent Dundee.  Well done

----------


## Timmay

Don't tell anyone there is fish in the lake  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Thats a nice rainbow Timmay

----------


## Rushy

Nice trout timmay

----------


## Timmay

Cheers guys - I'm a bit jealous of the browns a few of you are catching mind you.

----------


## Toby

No browns in Taupo?

----------


## Timmay

your a lucky bugger if you catch them in the lake I think. Pretty much all rainbows.

----------


## Dundee

Heres the fillets from last nights browns :Wink:  Real nice colour and good depth.

Dad smoked Saturdays catch.

----------


## Neckshot

Nice fillets there Mate hope they filled the tummys

----------


## Dundee

How was the smoked trout Neckshot?

----------


## Neckshot

Bloody nice mate however the kids smashed the kahawai first then the trout :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Heres the fillets from last nights browns Real nice colour and good depth.
> Attachment 7904
> Dad smoked Saturdays catch.


Bloody yuuummmm

----------


## Dundee

Landed four tonight.............yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Wtfsmilie: 

I think my lures are bigger than that :Oh Noes: 

More of these :Zomg: 



The river is fucked,full of weed just a few spots that are any good :Pissed Off: 



The best for tonight and it was a great fighter and I released it.........bloody fool should of kept it :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dundee.

----------


## Toby

That trout was in good nik Dundee, Thats not a river!!! its merely a small stream now

----------


## Dundee

Landed two rainbows today only about a pound each so put them back cause that won't be a feed.


Bloody good fighters though,it might have been a snack but next time..

----------


## Rushy

When do you get time to enjoy life Dundee?  Ha ha ha ha.  You are living the dream man despite the grief the weather has given you.

----------


## Dundee

Had 3 strikes yesty and as I predicted more weed was being flushed down from this welcome rain.
Before

After the rain

Bloody better water flow now :Have A Nice Day: 
Anyway landed 3 tonight,2 tiddlers :Pissed Off: 
Shit happens,fished with a streamer for a while no luck so switched to an "instinct" lure and landed one in Jaycobs pool :Grin: 

Bloody hell Neckshot I hope young Jakey is winding you up :Pacman: 

Wouldn't usualy keep one this small but with no income now I will keep anything thats a feed :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Good one Dundee.  Great to see a better level of water in the river

----------


## Rushy

Dundee did you see that brown trout on 3 news tonight?  19.1 kilograms

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee did you see that brown trout on 3 news tonight?  19.1 kilograms


Yes Rushy, next topic down in the fishing section.

----------


## Dundee

A quick cruise late morning too the headwaters 12.5km away from home. :Cool: 
 :Zomg: 
There were three trout in that bit of water,after a plan too fish over the log without losing lures I finally had them where I could fish towards them. :ORLY: 
 :Wtfsmilie: 
I tried rapalas,tobys and veltics but couldn't move these fish. :Psmiley: 

Next plan was softbaits still no luck as these trout were clearly nymphing. :Omg: 

Well I had clearly exhausted all my attempts with multiple lures :36 1 5: 
So I attached a fly or (monkey) :Wtfsmilie: 
These trout weren't hungry nek minute one of the threesome broke position and struck my flie,hit hard fought well and landed :Thumbsup:  :Grin: 

The remaining two wouldn't take but that didn't matter now :Psmiley:  :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

Well done dundee...
Try a nymph under a bobble float.. very effective

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Well done dundee...
> Try a nymph under a bobble float.. very effective


Good advice Cheers baldbob.

We use to use the bobble float as kids,might flog one of possom trappers nymphs and tie below my lure/flie :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Lost the nymph and attached lure. Tonight I was armed with the Monkey on my spinning rod :Grin: 

Was targeting a cuppla bright coloured rainbows that I had seen last night but couldn't find them.

So I cast the monkey into this dark pool and he got sucked up by this brown well and truely :Thumbsup: 



It was sucked right back :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Lost the nymph and attached lure. Tonight I was armed with the Monkey on my spinning rod
> 
> Was targeting a cuppla bright coloured rainbows that I had seen last night but couldn't find them.
> 
> So I cast the monkey into this dark pool and he got sucked up by this brown well and truely
> 
> Attachment 8367Attachment 8368Attachment 8369Attachment 8370
> 
> It was sucked right back
> ...


Nice trout Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Caught this on black zebra toby

----------


## Toby

Tobys are great. Were black and gold the original colors?

----------


## Rushy

> Caught this on black zebra tobyAttachment 8533


Well done Dundee.  I would have thought that a black zebra was a bit big to tie to the line and cast.

----------


## Dundee

> Tobys are great. Were black and gold the original colors?


Yes Toby,the H&F 5 pack instinct lures

----------


## Dundee

> Well done Dundee.  I would have thought that a black zebra was a bit big to tie to the line and cast.


I do use a monkey sometimes Rushy so anythings possable :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

A nice conditioned brown that put up a great scrap

----------


## Rushy

Another great fish.  Dinner?

----------


## Dundee

> Another great fish.  Dinner?


It might still be in the fridge when I get back

----------


## Timmay

Caught a few today. One was in good nic the other had obviously been caught before and had the hook cut out and handled with dry hands.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yuck!

lesson for us all there.

----------


## Dundee

After a hectic day yesterday I spent a quiet evening at the river.

----------


## Neckshot

> After a hectic day yesterday I spent a quiet evening at the river.
> Attachment 8640


ba ha ha ha ah ah ah ah ah aha  good on ya mate!

----------


## Rushy

> After a hectic day yesterday I spent a quiet evening at the river.
> Attachment 8640


And another one bites the dust.

----------


## Dundee

And another :Grin: 


5 hits landed two,neighbour must of had problems the gates are padlocked just means a bit more walking.

----------


## Toby

Walking's good for you. That trout looks in nice condition.

----------


## Rushy

> And another
> Attachment 8722
> 
> 5 hits landed two,neighbour must of had problems the gates are padlocked just means a bit more walking.


You are on fire lately Dundee.

----------


## Chris

Down the river for a couple of hours after lunch , got 3 reasonable fish .With a green salad work lunches sorted for the week. 
Now I better get them out of the laundry tub before I'm in the shit again with the old girl .

----------


## Dundee

Yeah good condition that one Toby. Way to go Chris :Thumbsup: 

Got a week of rain coming so better replenish the suppiles.

----------


## Rushy

> Down the river for a couple of hours after lunch , got 3 reasonable fish Now I better get them out of the laundry tub before I'm in the shit again with the old girl .


Well done Chris.  Don't fret the small stuff over the tub. A man has go to do what a man has got to do.

----------


## Maca49

> Caught a few today. One was in good nic the other had obviously been caught before and had the hook cut out and handled with dry hands.


That looks like a great lake to be fishn in I'll be down in a couple of weeks, hope the weathers like that, nothing sweeter

----------


## Chris

> Well done Chris.  Don't fret the small stuff over the tub. A man has go to do what a man has got to do.


I guy has got to eat after all Rushy ,only handle so many pies & filled rolls .She be having trout for her lunch too . 

The rain will be welcome Mr Dundee ,plenty of duck feed round the dry ponds but enough ducks on the creek to keep me happy . 

No mushrooms yet grrrr .

----------


## Dundee

Its got too get drier than a bone before you get mushrooms Chris,we have a few if you want to pull a week sicky for a fish an some mushys. :ORLY: 

Rushy I was firing on all cylinders tonight few extra km too walk but worth it :Yuush: 



This fatty was caught on a (instinct lure) 5 pack toby replicas from H&F Dvke

Fought like "Cameron" fiesty bastard!!



Had not long gutted this jack and the eels were feasting :Omg:

----------


## Toby

Must be plenty of food around. Can you bow shoot eels?

----------


## Dundee

> Must be plenty of food around. Can you bow shoot eels?



Just don't tell the IWI Toby :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

That is a nice trout Dundee.  Worth the extra couple of K's.  Toby why would you even want to use a bow on an eel.  just need a knot on the end of a rope rubbed in some possum guts

----------


## Toby

Ropes not a bow Rushy  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Or trout guts on a hook,they a lot of fun on a hand line .

Just had a week off Mr D , back to work tomorrow .Boss might not be amused if I take another week.

----------


## Rushy

> Ropes not a bow Rushy


You can't tow a car, climb a cliff or hang a rustler with a bow Toby

----------


## Toby

> You can't tow a car, climb a cliff or hang a rustler with a bow Toby


The first 2 you have me, buy why hang a rustler if you have a bow.

----------


## Gibo

Its law Toby. You can still hang for rustling but killing with a bow thats just murder!

----------


## Dundee

> The first 2 you have me, buy why hang a rustler if you have a bow.


If ya have a rustler Toby shoot the cunt between the eyes and then say "bow" :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Its law Toby. You can still hang for rustling but killing with a bow thats just murder!


You can hang rustlers legally? What about murderers, rapist and pedophiles?

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha just pulling ya tit. The Sheep rustling laws were left unchanged for ages. Pretty sure they forgot to change them?

----------


## Dundee

> You can hang rustlers legally? What about murderers, rapist and pedophiles?


Use the farrking bow toby right between the eyes or in the nuts!!!!!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Use the farrking bow toby right between the eyes or in the nuts!!!!!!!!!


You need to see someone about those violent thoughts Dundee.

----------


## Chris

> You need to see someone about those violent thoughts Dundee.


You under stand if it was your sheep(stock) being flogged Rushy ,think its just a normal reaction .

----------


## Rushy

> You under stand if it was your sheep(stock) being flogged Rushy ,think its just a normal reaction .


True Chris.  If some mongrel was rustling my deer then I would be thinking far worse than that.  I had to put padlocks on all of the paddock gates over a decade ago because it was happening.

----------


## Dundee

Enough of the rustlers but some farmers can't look after there own stock but I finally got hold of em tonight :Sad: 


Poor buggers have been stuck too long,got it sorted now :Have A Nice Day: 

Fished for an hour or so an about the last rapid I thought to myself one last cast before I change the lure
And hit, landed and released :Grin: 



Only about a lb and a half so I carried on with the same lure. 
Last bit of water before I had to climb the bank and get out of there as no more river was accessable from here.

And another hit and a bloody good fight from this brown trout :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Do you use your rapalas much?

----------


## Dundee

> Do you use your rapalas much?


They not much good in low river flows Toby especially when the weed is just below the surface.

----------


## Maca49

Four day weekend in Kinloch coming up, hope the weather improves (a lot) and the lake has some fish, if not I'll sleep!

----------


## Dundee

> Four day weekend in Kinloch coming up, hope the weather improves (a lot) and the lake has some fish, if not I'll sleep!



Possom trappers going on holiday I might have to borrow a fly you sent him macca :Wink:  But I promised I wouldn't touch em :Have A Nice Day: 

I will keep my word and slay em with the lures :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee technically you could keep the promise by getting someone else to tie the fly on the line.  Just trying to be helpful.

----------


## Maca49

> Possom trappers going on holiday I might have to borrow a fly you sent him macca But I promised I wouldn't touch em
> 
> I will keep my word and slay em with the lures


Wait till his gone I need to see a trout on one of those flys

----------


## Dundee

Hes gone might have to borrow one aye Macca? I will tell him you gave me permission :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Hes gone might have to borrow one aye Macca? I will tell him you gave me permission


No sweat

----------


## Dundee

Got another two but they took the lure not the flie,got a couple of guests coming out so will head back down with them.

----------


## Rushy

> Got another two but they took the lure not the flie,got a couple of guests coming out so will head back down with them.


Well done Dundee

----------


## Dundee

My guests dropped in a box of piss :Yuush:   Took them fishing and they had no bloody rods.So I had to take Maccas flie off and gave them my rod and Sean Dundees rod.  

The youngest guest hooked a rainbow  and a fiesty fighter it was but it spat the hook :Psmiley: 

The elder fellow had a hook up too not much bigger than a bloody goldfish but at least they hooked something :Grin: 

I was bored with no rod but at least they had fun.  Crumbed trout for dinner and my guests took a tray of fillets home.

The farmer that had the stranded sheep rang me and thanked me tonight :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

You have a reason to buy more rods now

----------


## Dundee

> You have a reason to buy more rods now


Nah box of piss and I'm happy to lend my fishing rod out :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Had a few goes with two of Maccas flies/nymphs


That one was attached after a lure and no luck on it but a small one took the lure


I think this is a nymph


Attached a black zebra toby behind it



And another small one took the lure




Possom trapper is off again in the morning so I might try another one Macca and if I have no luck will leave it to him and his fly rod when he gets back :Wink:      They look the buisness but no luck these last two days.

----------


## Rushy

You have had luck Dundee.  Just not good luck.

----------


## Dundee

Lost a good rainbow.Had attached Maccas thingy and a toby big strike then nothing the rod bent and stopped thought i had one then nothing happened ,rod still bent couldn't free my line so gave it a good haul and snap the line broke lost both my lure and maccas nymph and a big bright rainbow lept out of the water.Dunno if it took the lure or the nymph.


Has anyone ever caught a fish with a lure or flie already in the gob of a fish?

----------


## Maca49

Good to see they're getting a work out. One metre waves on Taupo, windy as, so mowed lawns, installed my gas hot water, went for a latte and slept. Boats ready to go so see tomorrow.

----------


## Rushy

> Lost a good rainbow.Had attached Maccas thingy and a toby big strike then nothing the rod bent and stopped thought i had one then nothing happened ,rod still bent couldn't free my line so gave it a good haul and snap the line broke lost both my lure and maccas nymph and a big bright rainbow lept out of the water.Dunno if it took the lure or the nymph.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever caught a fish with a lure or flie already in the gob of a fish?


Sounds like that wily trout ran you around a snag Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Yah right Rushy that bastard must of snagged me hooks and bustered off when I gave it a good haul.

Caught about a doz little buggers this last week all released.

Last weekend at the river fishing for trout as ducks will be my bag next weekend I hope :ORLY: 




Any luck at Taupo Macca?

----------


## Maca49

> Yah right Rushy that bastard must of snagged me hooks and bustered off when I gave it a good haul.
> 
> Caught about a doz little buggers this last week all released.
> 
> Last weekend at the river fishing for trout as ducks will be my bag next weekend I hope
> 
> Attachment 9198
> 
> 
> Any luck at Taupo Macca?


It blew all weekend no good for jigging, be back in a week or two.

----------


## Gibo

> Lost a good rainbow.Had attached Maccas thingy and a toby big strike then nothing the rod bent and stopped thought i had one then nothing happened ,rod still bent couldn't free my line so gave it a good haul and snap the line broke lost both my lure and maccas nymph and a big bright rainbow lept out of the water.Dunno if it took the lure or the nymph.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever caught a fish with a lure or flie already in the gob of a fish?


We were marlin fishing once dundee and a fish took one of the lures.
Played it for a bit and got a solid little Mako in. As we were gona let it go we didn't gaff it or anything we were just going to clip the trace by the mouth. Grabbed the trace and the hook pulled free, we all went "aye" and we had a jap longline hook on our hook????? Fucken trippy as, was as if the bugger was flossing!!

----------


## Gapped axe

Caught a beautiful maiden hen around 5lb on Saturday arvo jigging in a bout 10minutes sweet. Had it for tea tonite as raw fish  marinated in lemon juice and coconut cream, was superb eating

----------


## Dundee

> Caught a beautiful maiden hen around 5lb on Saturday arvo jigging in a bout 10minutes sweet. Had it for tea tonite as raw fish  marinated in lemon juice and coconut cream, was superb eating


Raw? Thats a hefty fish.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Caught a beautiful maiden hen around 5lb on Saturday arvo jigging in a bout 10minutes sweet. Had it for tea tonite as raw fish  marinated in lemon juice and coconut cream, was superb eating


While i haven't tried it on trout cooked in lemon or lime juice is awesome!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Caught a beautiful maiden hen around 5lb on Saturday arvo jigging in a bout 10minutes sweet. Had it for tea tonite as raw fish  marinated in lemon juice and coconut cream, was superb eating


That is brilliant.  I love raw fish and can imagine that it is great using trout.

----------


## Gapped axe

It's a superb recipe , but the fish must be orange in colour.

----------


## Maca49

Lake Rotoiti the place for deep pink fish all feeding on koura. Best I caught in my life

----------


## Dundee

Two more evenings to go, at the river then I will leave the trout alone. :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

Give them a chance to regroup and grow a little!

----------


## Gibo

> Lake Rotoiti the place for deep pink fish all feeding on koura. Best I caught in my life


Koura are nice in there too. Dont think its allowed though is it???

----------


## Gibo

Thats a full size trout beside it!!! BS ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> Koura are nice in there too. Dont think its allowed though is it???
> Attachment 9269


Shit I love those things. I used catch them by the bucket full as a kid

----------


## Gibo

> Shit I love those things. I used catch them by the bucket full as a kid


Agree Rushy, better than salty crays for my taste buds!

----------


## Maca49

> Shit I love those things. I used catch them by the bucket full as a kid


Far k Rushy you must have lived where I did. We used to get the cast iron bells from the old toilets and put them in the creeks to trap them. Light a fire put them in a billy and yahoo!

----------


## Maca49

> Koura are nice in there too. Dont think its allowed though is it???
> Attachment 9269


What this Gibo one back against the head?

----------


## Dundee

Looks like the fresh water cray stuck its claw in ya pet fish. We use to boil them up as kids to.

Tonights catch and I will visit the river one last time tommorrow :ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

Noice one!!! Got size there Dundee.

----------


## Maca49

That's a better fish DD must have come down with the fresh?

----------


## Dundee

> Noice one!!! Got size there Dundee.



Bigger enough to add to the food chain :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like the fresh water cray stuck its claw in ya pet fish. We use to boil them up as kids to.
> 
> Tonights catch and I will visit the river one last time tommorrow
> 
> Attachment 9279Attachment 9280Attachment 9281


Good trout Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Got a tray of nice pink fillets off that bugger then fed the panther with the frame.

Good size alright the length of the newspaper.

----------


## Maca49

The face on that fish says it all enjoy that one. I love to get fresh deep pink fillets,sprinkle with ground black pepper an salt and fried in butter

----------


## Dundee

Went for a wander with PT and the dog down at the river this morning armed with rod and gun

No ducks were seen. But I landed 2 trout. The bigger of the two went back also as it was only 2lb :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Only 2lb u could of kept it another 1 4 the freezer.

----------


## Rushy

> Only 2lb u could of kept it another 1 4 the freezer.


You tell him Mrs Dundee.  It is just not good enough.  What was he thinking?

----------


## Dundee

Went duck shooting at the river and landed a nice brown before I bagged a duck :Grin: 

It wasn't from the canals :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

That's a far canal brown DD well done. On a spinner?

----------


## Dundee

> That's a far canal brown DD well done. On a spinner?


Still waiting for PT to try your supplies Macca ,guess after duck shooting he might start fishing again. :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Went duck shooting at the river and landed a nice brown before I bagged a duck
> 
> It wasn't from the canals
> 
> Attachment 9858


Primo Dundee

----------


## Gibo

> Went duck shooting at the river and landed a nice brown before I bagged a duck
> 
> It wasn't from the canals
> 
> Attachment 9858


Nice fish Dundee. Took me a bit to work out the photo! Looked like you had gumboots on your elbows!!! :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Took rod and gun back to river another nice one :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Some nice fish there dundee

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

You are the master fisherman Dundee.

----------


## Maca49

Fillet fry in butter and heaps of black pepper and some salt, looking good

----------


## Chris

> Fillet fry in butter and heaps of black pepper and some salt, looking good


Don't forget the plum sauce & oven fries .

----------


## Dundee

Took my mate to river no ducks

But landed this

----------


## Gibo

Howd you catch that with a shotgun Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

7gm toby Gibo :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

Look at the trout!!!

----------


## Dundee

You have my attention Gibo :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> You have my attention Gibo


Ha ha "full" attention!!! Down boy!

----------


## Maca49

Fishes Taupo regularly that one, I remember her waders

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like she pulled the cord on her inflatable life jacket :Wink:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Look at the trout!!!
> Attachment 10271


Gibo is that the chick you had in the car with you on Saturday?

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like she pulled the cord on her inflatable life jacket


Yes but luckily for the other passengers not before she exited the aircraft

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo is that the chick you had in the car with you on Saturday?


No Rushy that was a plastic version that can be used in emergencies!!

----------


## Rushy

> No Rushy that was a plastic version that can be used in emergencies!!


Ha ha ha ha well done.

----------


## Gapped axe

Caught a Maiden hen of around 5lb last nite. Freak it was freezing, the hands were the worst being wet from handling the fish. Was only out for the 1 run (Harling) to cold top stay out. Fly fishing is also coming on so expect the size to increase and the keen to fish as well.

----------


## Rushy

Well done GA

----------


## Dundee

Good size fish Gapped axe,yes it was bloody cold out last night.

----------


## Dundee

Took the kids down to the river they were bait fishing with worms.

Sean Dundee was the first to land a wee brown.


Campfire going ready for a snack of fresh trout when Possom Trapper hooks up.



Another brown little bit bigger than Seans



I better go and get the buggers as they are still down there.

----------


## Tahr

Nice family stuff. Great.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Sean and PT.

----------


## possum trapper

Two trout for me.

----------


## Maca49

Good fish PT

----------


## Dundee

As promised I picked the boys up before dark............Nope but I did go and get them :Grin: 



They only ate one down there and brought two home.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done ladS :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrs dundee

Way to go my boys.

----------


## Rushy

> Way to go my boys.


They are great kids Mrs D

----------


## possum trapper

Cooked one of mine i caught at the river in tin foil under a fire. It was tasty  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

Nice fish PT ,you even learning to cook Mum will be wrapped .
The pup's looking good too ,a credit to you good skills .

----------


## Hunt4life

Just a little one for the smoker

----------


## Dundee

Beaut colour on that bow,the eco system has recovered on that lake.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice fish !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice fish!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Just a little one for the smoker Attachment 12586


Fantastic fish.  Brilliant colour

----------


## Maca49

Was this taken after the taxidermy coloured it :Cool: ?

----------


## Hunt4life

I couldn't believe my eyes at first Maca... Literally looked painted on. Actually both jacks were similar but the hen was much more normal. Fantastic fishing on Tutira at the moment  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Hunt4life

Here's the other two...

----------


## Rushy

Looks like a great day.

----------


## Maca49

They're awesome I've never seen colour like that

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Nasty weather coming so I buggered off to the river this morning,its still mirky and  high.

Blowing a gale


I gave 7mmausms lures a swim and had a few chases then switched to a lure that I got for Fathers day and landed a small rainbow.

Spent an hour there saw 5 trout and landed two,the second was a brown

----------


## Rushy

About time Dundee. It has been a while

----------


## Toby

Handle on the reels on the wrong side.

----------


## Rushy

> Handle on the reels on the wrong side.


That is an easy fix Toby. Turn the rod up the other way

----------


## Dundee

Just heard next season licence for the family is $157 from the 1st October

Better be some trout :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just heard next season licence for the family is $157 from the 1st October
> 
> Better be some trout


You already caught them all!:p

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

For you Dundee  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> For you Dundee 
> Attachment 14463


I thank you on behalf of Dundee Gibo

----------


## veitnamcam

Reminds me of that fanny floss thing in humor thread  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Reminds me of that fanny floss thing in humor thread 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yeah but a bit less gross yeah?

----------


## Dundee

Thank you Gibo, I suppose I can't complain if the licence fee catches that. :Psmiley: 

$157 for family,$72 for Adult and $23 for a junior :Wtfsmilie: 

I/We mainly fish the Manawatu River which has no size limit on trout,no limit on number and no restriction on use of fly/lure or bait so wat the fuck are we licensed for? :Wtfsmilie: 

Been fresh water fishing and licensed for over 25 years,same with game bird licence and never seen a ranger once.

Any one else been asked for a licence?

----------


## Gibo

Only once Dundee, and I produced my License to be Awesome in a flash  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Only once Dundee, and I produced my License to be Awesome in a flash


A for awesome you more onto it than the bloody boxer :Grin: 

I got asked for my licence twice yesty by the same fulla...........Mr Plod doing his job

----------


## Gibo

> A for awesome you more onto it than the bloody boxer
> 
> I got asked for my licence twice yesty by the same fulla...........Mr Plod doing his job


Good man.
That fishing liscense does sound steep

----------


## Toby

> Good man.
> That fishing liscense does sound steep


It doent sound steep, it is!! Put me off ever trout fishing again. Lucky I love duck shooting so much  I wouldnt bloody shoot either.

----------


## Maca49

Quit ya bitching ya buggers, fish Taupo you pay more!!! And I need a second licence for the BOP

----------


## veitnamcam

> Quit ya bitching ya buggers, fish Taupo you pay more!!! And I need a second licence for the BOP


But your Paying for stocking are you not?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> But your Paying for stocking are you not?


You always pay for the stockings VC.  Whether they leave them on or take them off.

----------


## Dundee

2 hits today on 7mmausums lure  and one on a rapala replica,won't be long till the freezers full again.

----------


## Rushy

> 2 hits today on 7mmausums lure  and one on a rapala replica,won't be long till the freezers full again.


Good shit Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Yes!! :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

Now that is the Dundee we have come to know

----------


## Gibo

Back into it Dundee!!

----------


## Maca49

> Quit ya bitching ya buggers, fish Taupo you pay more!!! And I need a second licence for the BOP


Taupo is a natural fishery not stocked as far as I know, rest of the lakes around are

----------


## Maca49

> Yes!!
> Attachment 14498


We've seen that photo last year!

----------


## Dundee

> We've seen that photo last year!


BULLSHIT!!!!
One in the same spot Maca heres the fridge shot then :X X: 



It was a dry fridge last year :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> We've seen that photo last year!


Two things never change Maca49.  Dundee's mug and the look of a trout.

----------


## Rushy

> BULLSHIT!!!!
> One in the same spot Maca heres the fridge shot then
> Attachment 14525
> Attachment 14526
> 
> It was a dry fridge last year


Dundee, can you buy Castlepoint cans in a six pack or have you already drunk 18 of them?

----------


## Gibo

> BULLSHIT!!!!
> One in the same spot Maca heres the fridge shot then
> Attachment 14525
> Attachment 14526
> 
> It was a dry fridge last year


Your beer has expired! Must have been taken last year  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Ah re run trout! Out of the freezer into the fridge!

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee, can you buy Castlepoint cans in a six pack or have you already drunk 18 of them?


I only had 12 :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

First trout for the 2013/2014 season :Have A Nice Day: 

Was caught on a black fury lure.In this rapid.

River here is still mirky after the flood and these banks are vertical now,they use too stand a few sheep but there is no way sheep will get stuck there again.


Started off with a articulated streamer,then changed to 7mmausms lure but the last change did the damage. :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

4 on opening day. nothing flash

----------


## Dundee

> 4 on opening day. nothing flash



thats flasher than most :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> First trout for the 2013/2014 season
> Attachment 14946
> Was caught on a black fury lure.In this rapid.
> Attachment 14947
> River here is still mirky after the flood and these banks are vertical now,they use too stand a few sheep but there is no way sheep will get stuck there again.
> Attachment 14948
> 
> Started off with a articulated streamer,then changed to 7mmausms lure but the last change did the damage.


Off to a good start.

----------


## Rushy

> 4 on opening day. nothing flash


But pretty bloody good none the less.

----------


## puku

First day out today. Went for an hour and landed a small one. 
But broke the line on a nice fish just a foot from the net. 
I should have moved up stream away from the bank. 
Here's the little fella


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Steveh054

> First day out today. Went for an hour and landed a small one. 
> But broke the line on a nice fish just a foot from the net. 
> I should have moved up stream away from the bank. 
> Here's the little fella
> Attachment 14974
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Haha ... the one that got away.............yeah right

----------


## Dundee

I thought I caught one the other night deep pool, bent rod bit of drag going off but nah!


It was bloody tough filleting it :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Wait till you catch one of those rock fish, really hard on your knife!

----------


## Rushy

That is either a stone fish or rock cod Dundee.

----------


## Maca49

SI kumara fish?

----------


## Steveh054

> I thought I caught one the other night deep pool, bent rod bit of drag going off but nah!
> Attachment 15030Attachment 15031Attachment 15032Attachment 15033
> 
> It was bloody tough filleting it


Silly bugger trying to get blood out of a stone by filleting

----------


## Dundee

> Silly bugger trying to get blood out of a stone by filleting


Bloody hard on the teeth to Steve :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Crock pot DD that'll fix it, throw in some hares legs

----------


## falconhell

first ever trout

----------


## Dundee

Well done Falconhells daughter congrats from me I will post my piss poor trout later that was caught tonight,she is better than me.

And that is a nice deep brown :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> first ever trout
> Attachment 15444Attachment 15445


Just brilliant.

----------


## puku

> first ever trout
> Attachment 15444Attachment 15445


Well done

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> first ever trout
> Attachment 15444Attachment 15445


Well done that Girl  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Good catching, on spinner?

----------


## falconhell

> Good catching, on spinner?


yes it was

----------


## Maca49

Will show the phot to my granddaughter need to get her interested, bet that was a bit of excitement,

----------


## Dundee

My piss poor effort lives to see another day. :Wtfsmilie: 

Miss Falconhell takes the prize today and its probably in ya belly :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

nice one curly  :Wink:

----------


## falconhell

> My piss poor effort lives to see another day.Attachment 15447
> 
> Miss Falconhell takes the prize today and its probably in ya belly


its not in there yet its going in the smoker tonight

----------


## Dundee

just a teaser today

----------


## Rushy

Did you biff it back Dundee?

----------


## Maca49

The face on that looks a bit pissed DD?

----------


## Dundee

Yea it spat the hook on the beach quick splash and it was away :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Had a shit day at work so I pissed off to the river after work to try my luck.

First lure was the @7mmsaum home made lures he gave me and had a few strikes.

Next I tried  @Chris home made lure but no luck there tonight mate.

Gotta try a bloody  @Toby but that was useless too!

Finished with a rapala and whoop whoop :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

That value of that fish falcohell  has no boundaries. That photo in your album, will be a treasured moment for ever. You lucky sod. you bloody lucky sod. Bin there and valued that

----------


## Toby

Nothing beats a Rapala. I was going hard a while ago with a fly gapped axe gave me. Still yet to catch a fish on the bugger

----------


## Rushy

Good fishing Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Anyone sees a size 7 green and orange rapala floating down the Manawatu River attached to a big rainbow trout please return them both as the barstard snapped my nylon.  :Pissed Off: 

New nylon tomorrow and rapala and a few more boxes of ammo :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

Have you tried braid? We have 2lb,4lb,6lb and 8lb on a selection of rods. 4 or 6 is my prefered as 2lb sometimes snaps if you strike to hard. It helps with castin the light rapala lures

----------


## Dundee

> Have you tried braid? We have 2lb,4lb,6lb and 8lb on a selection of rods. 4 or 6 is my prefered as 2lb sometimes snaps if you strike to hard. It helps with castin the light rapala lures


Fark that was quick now you the sale clerk in Gissy :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

Sale clerk of my arm chair atm

----------


## Dundee

> Sale clerk of my arm chair atm


Hows the leg Toby?

----------


## Toby

Pretty good acutally. I think its time for another hunt and push it a little further. Still doesnt bend too far though has statted beding a bit more in the last week or so almost getting 90 degrees

----------


## Rushy

> Still doesnt bend too far though has statted bending a bit more in the last week or so almost getting 90 degrees


You need to talk to Neckshot about that Toby.  He could get you onto some oiled up fat chick that would get you into some crazy arsed sex positions which would be great therapy.

----------


## Rushy

> Anyone sees a size 7 green and orange rapala floating down the Manawatu River attached to a big rainbow trout please return them both as the barstard snapped my nylon.


You are getting a bit sloppy in your work Dundee.  Broke a ram, lost a lure, what next?

----------


## Dundee

Find another trout, fed him another rapala but it wasn't the one that got away last night.

----------


## mrs dundee

Another one 4 the freezer if you don't give it away.

----------


## Chris

Looks like a feed mr D ,was gonna head down river this arvo but mate turned up with some Woodies.Lacking a little co-ordination now.

----------


## Rushy

> Find another trout, fed him another rapala but it wasn't the one that got away last night.
> Attachment 15948


Excellent fish Dundee

----------


## Maca49

Small hands DD?

----------


## falconhell

fish number 2

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant.  Using the hands as a standard of measurement, that is bigger than Dundee's

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome :thumbup:
Bit more training and you will be able to send her down the creek for tea while you attend to something more important :Wink:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Well done Falconhells daughter,I will be back down there shortly.

----------


## Rushy

> Awesome :thumbup:
> Bit more training and you will be able to send her down the creek for tea while you attend to something more important


Like a beer :Beer:

----------


## falconhell

> Well done Falconhells daughter,I will be back down there shortly.


we might have to come for a coffee so you can show us how its done @Dundee

----------


## P38

> fish number 2Attachment 15980



Nice catch  :Thumbsup:  

Be no stopping her now Falconhell. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Timmay

I've been slack - hardly been out of the lake so far!!!! Need to change that and get some posts in this thread.

----------


## geezejonesy

you off to palmy nth tomorrow @falconhell see if you can find  @Neckshot  for a beer or 3 while you at it see if he s got a gong or 2 for us naki lads?

----------


## Maca49

> I've been slack - hardly been out of the lake so far!!!! Need to change that and get some posts in this thread.


Hard to spend time on the lake with half to one metre waves! Last week was a bitch

----------


## Dundee

> we might have to come for a coffee so you can show us how its done @Dundee


I thought your daughter had me beaten today :Wink: 

Got to the river at 1800hrs


Then home by 2000hrs :Yuush: 


This rainbow had a scar on that side and a hole on the other

Must have survived a shag attack when younger :Wtfsmilie: 

But it did not survive my attack :Grin:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

Feeding the family again Dundee. We'll done

----------


## Gibo

> I thought your daughter had me beaten today
> 
> Got to the river at 1800hrs
> Attachment 15986
> 
> Then home by 2000hrs
> Attachment 15987
> 
> This rainbow had a scar on that side and a hole on the otherAttachment 15988
> ...


Eel spear?

----------


## Dundee

> Eel spear?


Most spears have more than one prong Gibo :Psmiley:   Could be a bullet but that would be a piss poor shot. :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> Most spears have more than one prong Gibo  Could be a bullet but that would be a piss poor shot.


We must be backwards all our spears have one prong, then again they are flounder spears

----------


## Toby

Need more of these in you arsenal Dundee!



There's another box of them in the glove box too

----------


## Maca49

You breeding them Toby?

----------


## Toby

Dads wallet breeds them maca.

----------


## Maca49

That's a big wallet Toby,

----------


## Toby

Expensive lures but they are worth it in his eyes.

----------


## Dundee

> Expensive lures but they are worth it in his eyes.


Show us the results Toby not the empty wallet :Grin:

----------


## Toby

I just took a photo of one thats in the fridge dad got while I was shooting goats. Its a baby tbh

----------


## Dundee

Couple drowned up your way today.people not trout

----------


## Toby

Yeah heard about it on the news then read a different story on the internet.

----------


## Dundee

Heres the police report I got.

"Two drown near Wairoa"


A seven-year-old boy and his 22-year-old uncle have drowned after trying to
rescue a younger relative at a beach near Wairoa this afternoon.

Emergency services were called to a beach area at Iwitea near the Whakaki
Lagoon, about 20km north of Wairoa at 12.50pm today.  Family members said
the seven-year-old boy and his older uncle had gone into the water to rescue
a younger female relative who had got swept into the sea by a wave as she
walked along the foreshore.  While the young girl managed to make it back to
shore, her two rescuers got into difficulty and could not return to shore.

Sergeant Greg Lexmond of Gisborne Police said a search was immediately
activated for the missing pair, including rescue helicopters from Hawke's Bay
and Gisborne and a fixed wing plane.

Both bodies have now been recovered.  The seven-year-old's body was spotted
from the air just after 2pm, while his uncle was found around 3.30pm.

Mr Lexmond said the boy and his uncle were part of a family group who were
gathering at the Iwitea Marae to prepare for a family wedding.  The boy is
from Auckland while his uncle is from Wairoa.  Their names will not be
released until all family have been notified.

----------


## Toby

Yeah. Thats a bugger aye

----------


## Dundee

Yip Toby and condolences to your home town folks,of the departed.

Any way back to fishing caught two tonight one brown and one rainbow both were released.Rainbow on black fury and brown on rapala 5gm. 

I should of took the 7mm08 Remington with me as I could of had "hare & copper"  in the water.............the fishing gurus will get it. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Back in trout slaying mode Dundee.:thumbup:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you posted the photos out of synch. Look at the shadows, the second one was taken first.

----------


## mrs dundee

He's must of had to much beer, can't see what he's doing Rushy.

----------


## Dundee

> He's must of had to much beer, can't see what he's doing Rushy.


Cheeky bits :Psmiley:

----------


## falconhell

From the river to my plate
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> From the river to my plate
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You have sausages and potatoes in your river?

----------


## falconhell

Yup but no watties

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

FHA I love to cook fresh trout in butter after giving it a dose of sea salt and black pepper, yum, with skin on

----------


## falconhell

Im new to trout just tring different ways to cooking it

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrs dundee

> Im new to trout just tring different ways to cooking it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Your meal looks yum.crumb trout nice too.

----------


## Maca49

You need Mrs DD recipe for trout cakes, becareful, might be why DD uses so much watties? Just saying :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Maca have you seen that Tui billboard across from Mt New World heading out of town?
Its the best one yet!!!! ! I'll try and get these guys a photo tomorrow but shit its good!

----------


## Maca49

> Maca have you seen that Tui billboard across from Mt New World heading out of town?
> Its the best one yet!!!! ! I'll try and get these guys a photo tomorrow but shit its good!


I'll check it in the morro

----------


## Gibo

> I'll check it in the morro


Do,  i say yeah right everytime i see it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## falconhell

> Your meal looks yum.crumb trout nice too.


ok i will tr that next time thanks. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Im new to trout just tring different ways to cooking it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Did you find a good filleting method ? I'm sure I put one up but can't find it.

Another rainbow tonight for me. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Here is the rainbow jack caught tonight. :Grin: 



And a couple of pics :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Dunnie Cam?. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## falconhell

> Did you find a good filleting method ? I'm sure I put one up but can't find it.
> 
> Another rainbow tonight for me.


i just tryed to fillet it like a snapper.

----------


## Rushy

> Here is the rainbow jack caught tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of pics
> Attachment 16114Attachment 16115


Someone should put together a gallery of pictures of Dundee and trout.  I reckon there would be hundreds of exactly the same pose.

----------


## Gibo

> Someone should put together a gallery of pictures of Dundee and trout.  I reckon there would be hundreds of exactly the same pose.


And same fish ????  :ORLY:

----------


## DXROLLA

Couple of fish me and the missus caught, i got the brown and the missus got the rainbow, both nice sized fish

----------


## Rushy

> Couple of fish me and the missus caught, i got the brown and the missus got the rainbow, both nice sized fish


Well done

----------


## Dundee

A couple of good ones there DXROLLA. I was just about to head out again but dinners nearly up so scoff then I'm off. :Thumbsup:

----------


## falconhell

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nice shirt :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Chuck it back :Grin:

----------


## falconhell

> Chuck it back


Did you not get 1 to night?

----------


## Dundee

> Did you not get 1 to night?


Fark I knew that was coming :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

It was pissing down and still is,I tried a different location but the access from the river bank was dodgey so I spent more time walking than fishing. No, Falconhell no luck tonight.

But this will piss someone off @possum trapper  :Grin:      Something new for you skeptics

----------


## falconhell

lol what 1 did possum trapper  catch the 1s in the dish or the 1 on the floor?
 :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> It was pissing down and still is,I tried a different location but the access from the river bank was dodgey so I spent more time walking than fishing. No, Falconhell no luck tonight.
> 
> But this will piss someone off @possum trapper      Something new for you skeptics
> 
> Attachment 16156


You started him young Dundee

----------


## BushHunter

No trout the other day but she tried  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

She is a bright one :Cool:

----------


## mrs dundee

> No trout the other day but she tried


And she has a pink rod that's cool.

----------


## Rushy

> No trout the other day but she tried


At first I thought that was a big eel in the water at her feet

----------


## Maca49

Hope you had the rod tethered!

----------


## Timmay

Amazing day on the lake. Caught heaps

----------


## Maca49

Where abouts on the lake Timmay? Waves must have calmed down

----------


## Dundee

> Where abouts on the lake Timmay? Waves must have calmed down


No point going back out Maca cause Timmay got them. :Psmiley:

----------


## BushHunter

> She is a bright one


 :Thumbsup: 




> And she has a pink rod that's cool.


Yep a little Shimano lip stix  :Thumbsup: 




> At first I thought that was a big eel in the water at her feet


Haha, Be a good size one if it was.




> Hope you had the rod tethered!


Nope, Bloody lucky nothing did take a bite haha.

----------


## Timmay

> Where abouts on the lake Timmay? Waves must have calmed down


Northern and around the reef is fairly flat

----------


## Gibo

> Northern and around the reef is fairly flat


Are you sure?? Looks like at least 1mm swell there  :Thumbsup: 
Stunning day!

----------


## Rushy

> Are you sure?? Looks like at least 1mm swell there


Yep to rough for me. What a cracker

----------


## Gapped axe

Been a good weekend, picked up 2 on Friday nite, 1 yesterday morning and 2 tonite, one of those tonite would of been close to 7lb and silver as, and Orange inside, better than salmon.

----------


## Dundee

> Been a good weekend, picked up 2 on Friday nite, 1 yesterday morning and 2 tonite, one of those tonite would of been close to 7lb and silver as, and Orange inside, better than salmon.


pics?

----------


## Maca49

> Northern and around the reef is fairly flat


Yep it was good around there Thursday week ago and the good old southerly was blowing into Kinloch. Was to be there next weekend but some Tua has mucked that up! May get down last weekend of the month with some luck

----------


## Dundee

Managed a rapala tonight but this weekends been crap river just clearing after the last dump of rain,only went out tonight and hooked this wee bow...back it went.

----------


## Gapped axe

none sorry, all filleted. I used the 2 from Friday nite for raw fish in coconut cream, (this is a favourite dish of ours) took this dish to a dinner surprise party for me on Saturday nite. The two tonite have been filleted for tea and lunch tomorrow. The one from yesterday was fried along side a salad for tea tonite.. All were caught jigging, if you are ever up this way Dundee----- always welcomed

----------


## Dundee

> none sorry, all filleted. I used the 2 from Friday nite for raw fish in coconut cream, (this is a favourite dish of ours) took this dish to a dinner surprise party for me on Saturday nite. The two tonite have been filleted for tea and lunch tomorrow. The one from yesterday was fried along side a salad for tea tonite.. All were caught jigging, if you are ever up this way Dundee----- always welcomed


Hey thanks Gapped axe also had an invite from Maca49 to fish L Taupo  due to our commitments we might have to wait till winter.

Cheers guys tight lines.

----------


## Rushy

> Managed a rapala tonight but this weekends been crap river just clearing after the last dump of rain,only went out tonight and hooked this wee bow...back it went.
> Attachment 16316


The fishing will improve and you will have a bumper season.

----------


## Chris

Went down the river for a hour Sunday morning ,managed 1 small fish @ 1 1/2 lb . 
Was dinner on Sunday with a salad & a few fries.Bit muddy tasting after the rain 
early in the week ,river hadn't cleared properly .

----------


## Rushy

Well done Chris

----------


## Gibo

Skills Chris! 
Aint all mud fish muddy tasting?

----------


## Maca49

Nope

----------


## Rushy

> Skills Chris! 
> Aint all mud fish muddy tasting?


Myth Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Myth Gibo


Shh trying to get a bite ha ha  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

Not when they come out a my smoker Gibo .

----------


## Gibo

> Not when they come out a my smoker Gibo .


Well put  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

The trout we caught during the drought tasted sandy so Mrs Dundee made the rest of them into trout cakes or fritters and they were real good.

----------


## Maca49

DDhow do you know what sand tastes like? Get a bit in ya Watties?

----------


## Dundee

> DDhow do you know what sand tastes like? Get a bit in ya Watties?


I have been to the coast once or twice :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I have been to the coast once or twice


And you live on an Island where it is hard to be more than 120 K's from the coast.

----------


## kiwi39

> The trout we caught during the drought tasted sandy so Mrs Dundee made the rest of them into trout cakes or fritters and they were real good.


Speaking of Watties, and seeing as how you're the local Trainsmash "expert"  @Dundee , what do you make of that Watties Homestyle sauce ?? I had some the first time the other day and I reckon it beats bog standard watties hands down ...

----------


## Gibo

> Speaking of Watties, and seeing as how you're the local Trainsmash "expert"  @Dundee , what do you make of that Watties Homestyle sauce ?? I had some the first time the other day and I reckon it beats bog standard watties hands down ...


Are you trying to start a punch up Tim?  :Wink:

----------


## kiwi39

Come on @Gibo, its not like I suggested Heinz for god's sake.  :Yuush: 

I figure worst comes to the worst , he's in Dannevirke, I'm in Wellington .. and with all that Watties he's been necking I can probably out run him. 

Anyway, just trying to promote healthy discussion ...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> healthy discussion ...


Sauce healthy??? Guess its proven to keep prostate cancer at bay  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Those sauces both have their places in life.

----------


## Dundee

> Speaking of Watties, and seeing as how you're the local Trainsmash "expert"  @Dundee , what do you make of that Watties Homestyle sauce ?? I had some the first time the other day and I reckon it beats bog standard watties hands down ...


The watties rep hasn't supplied that one for taste testing yet. :Wink: 

But must try this :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> The watties rep hasn't supplied that one for taste testing yet.
> 
> But must try this
> Attachment 16389


Just get some ready salted and put the real sauce on them!

----------


## Dundee

> Just get some ready salted and put the real sauce on them!


Done that before :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Done that before


Ha Ha fu ckn ell man why am I not surprised....... :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

> Ha Ha fu ckn ell man why am I not surprised.......


thats probably where Bluebird got the original idea !!

----------


## Timmay

Sundays fishing was spot on again!

----------


## Gibo

> Sundays fishing was spot on again!


Looks a bit rough out Timmay!!!

----------


## Dundee

> DDhow do you know what sand tastes like? Get a bit in ya Watties?


Just a tab while visiting the coast :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Sauce healthy?


In Dundee's household it counts as a vegetable serving.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Where abouts on the lake Timmay? Waves must have calmed down


_" .....SOMEWHERE NEAR TAUPO .........._

----------


## Rushy

Excellent Roy. Well done

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Excellent Roy. Well done


Cheers Rushy - you gotta love the kayak - that's there's some stealth fishing - Panko crumb trout fillets for dinner ..........yummmmaaaayyyyy..... :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Looks like a Countdown bag there Roy?

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Looks like a Countdown bag there Roy?


Ha yea ....good observation Maca .....I forgot me net so had to improvise with said countdown bag that usually holds my terminal tackle.... this cost me two fish but I still got my limit ............must remember net......... must remember net.... :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

What are the parallel lines on the first one............missed with the spear first time? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Nice deep fish well done :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Just looked again Countdown strap burn :Thumbsup:

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Just looked again Countdown strap burn


Ha ha ha ha ha .... another good obs....... the big bugga got body wrapped in the traces during the fight. ..........he was an aggressive fish nailed the two bottom flies he had one in each side of his mouth...........had a belly full of smelt and kura........was like eating a salmon but nicer........ :Pacman:

----------


## mrs dundee

Nice looking fish you got their Roy, do you batter them.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Nice looking fish you got their Roy, do you batter them.


Hey,  yea hopefully this is a good sign for the up coming months fishing .......! I mainly fillet the trout leaving the skin on one side and either brine then smoke them or skin them and apply those Fogdog Panko crumbs I havent tried batter ...... yet

Flour then egg then Panko crumbs ....... heat up some rice bran oil in a cast iron fry pan......add a good lump of butter just before you drop the crumbed fillets in........yummmmmaayyyyyy the kids ( big and small) love it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

Whats the word on this brining , Roy ?

I brined a chook once, but it was a lot of work ...

Was very tender though


Tim

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Yea true brining is a bit of work but can be worth the effort -plenty of good advice on "Google" , Typically ill just rub a good dose of sea salt & brown sugar into a fillet , warm a bit of manuka Honey in the microwave and brush this on top ill leave this on a drying rack in the beer fridge skin down for a day or two , then dry the fillets off with a paper towel - leave covered outside in a cool breeze for a couple of hours then smoke them. 

Smoke sticks best to a dry surface, I find taking the time to do this makes a heap of difference to the smoke - also add some lemmon pepper just before smoking can also give them a nice nudge.........................Tight Lines & smoking barrels................... :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

Ahhhh thats what you meant.

Yep, I do that anyway ... At least 20-30 min in the fridge with salt and mostly brown sugar.. 

Yep, smoke takes well on something dry but it takes amazingly on the pellicle .. Thin skin of protein that forms on the outside of almost any flesh

I do a smoked variation of preserved salmon ... Salmon 4 days in the fridge in a click clack with salt and brown sugar. Comes out all glassy and translucent. Thinly sliced on crackers with cream cheese. Even better cold smoked 

Tim

----------


## Timmay

Another beaut day.

----------


## Timmay

And this was last weekend out on a mates boat.

----------


## Maca49

I'll be back the first weekend end it's blowing its tits off :36 1 5:  :36 1 5:  :36 1 5:  :36 1 5:

----------


## Maca49

> And this was last weekend out on a mates boat.
> 
> 
> Attachment 16776


That's one Great Lake when it's like that!

----------


## Dundee

Looks beaut alright Timmay but did you catch any? :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

On a day like that DD it would be a bonus to hook up, cause 10 mins later you could be roughing it. I was out in the middle from whangamata bay to boat harbour. Motor off beer in hand copper line out, and shit a storm came over the foot hills that fast I thought I'd be struck by lightning winding in, up and off and only just beat it back to Kinloch. It's a fearsome beast at times

----------


## Timmay

> Looks beaut alright Timmay but did you catch any?


Caught 3 yesterday - not bad seeing we went out at 11 and back at 2 - so the wrong time of day. The other weekend caught 6 between 3 again we went out mid morning and back mid arvo.

----------


## Maca49

Timmay always found either change of light or 10.00 and 3:00 good fishing on Taupo, best I ever caught was 3:0 PM in an hour jigging we hooked 15 landed 12 and kept 6 neighbour thought we had boat probs we were back so fast,

----------


## Maca49

Oh in 8 metres of water, fastest hook up jigging from stopping boat 20 seconds, dropped the flys over the side and hooked up going down, thought I had a snag, Taupo an interesting fishery

----------


## Dundee

Here is a few pics from last night with @falconhell @geezejonesy, @possum trapper.   Beersies are going down well tonight after two late nights and early mornings with our guests. :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Chris

The lure works alright Mr Dundee cheers bro ,4 caught with 1 small Brown being released .
Not huge fish but work lunches sorted .

----------


## Dundee

Cheers Chris I finished my epic weekend out there doing it and landed a decent rainbow.

----------


## Dundee

Here is a wee vid but i missed the main fight as it was so bloody warm tonight my camera was stashed in my bag not the front pocket of my sweatshirt.


Got the bugger and another 2km walk and a river crossing,home by 2130hrs

----------


## Dundee

@falconhell said he would have a trout up here but nah these Naki lads are absolutely buggered after the weekend with the Dundees.

Shooting gong plates thanks to @Neckshot,bushbashing,milking,shearing and drinking fuk we done it all this weekend  :Beer:

----------


## falconhell

> Attachment 16803
>  @falconhell said he would have a trout up here but nah these Naki lads are absolutely buggered after the weekend with the Dundees.
> 
> Shooting gong plates thanks to @Neckshot,bushbashing,milking,shearing and drinking fuk we done it all this weekend


Didnt make it out last nite hope to to nite i see you was just hiding all the fish over the weekend.  Thanks again for the weekend.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 16803
>  @falconhell said he would have a trout up here but nah these Naki lads are absolutely buggered after the weekend with the Dundees.
> 
> Shooting gong plates thanks to @Neckshot,bushbashing,milking,shearing and drinking fuk we done it all this weekend


What a hospitable man you are Dundee. That is a brilliant fish.

----------


## geezejonesy

Looking fwd to the reply trip from @Dundee once hes dried the moos off and we ll go slay some stinkies  and have some more DRINKIES

----------


## falconhell

some pics from when we went fishing with @possum trapper and @Dundee

----------


## Gibo

> some pics from when we went fishing with @possum trapper and @Dundee
> Attachment 16837Attachment 16838


Cant see anyone  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

There is some serious fishing concentration going on there.

----------


## mrs dundee

That's a cool photo.

----------


## Dundee

Went back there tonight :Useless: 

River was bubbling with trout on dark.   :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Back at spot x where @falconhell and @geezejonesy were fishing on the weekend and had no luck. :Grin: 

Get there tonight and say "All Rise"   yup worked for me :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 



Landed a couple, first brown I've landed for a while.

 Back it went then a rainbow trout and released that too, but it was fun!

----------


## Rushy

Dundee stick with fishing mate. Either that or get Peter Jackson to give you some pointers on panning a camera more slowly. Bloody near got sea sick watching that.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee stick with fishing mate. Either that or get Peter Jackson to give you some pointers on panning a camera more slowly. Bloody near got sea sick watching that.  Ha ha ha ha


Geeze Rushy if ya can't look up an down a river for 1.42,minutes i'm guessing @Timmay won't be taking you out on those ruff waters of the great Lake. :Psmiley: 

The Panther having a graze :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Mate that is one solid looking cat unit. What does it weigh?

----------


## veitnamcam

Would make some nice slippers.

----------


## Rushy

In some suburbs of Auckland it would make a nice chicken chow mein.

----------


## Dundee

> Mate that is one solid looking cat unit. What does it weigh?


5.90kg :Grin:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Far out and buggy wheels that is a big cat.

----------


## geezejonesy



----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha you are not fooling me. Dundee wears a beanie not a sweat band.

----------


## Dundee

Be chilling again soon but I won't be planning on going that deep.

----------


## falconhell

1 for the youngun to nite

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Nice 2.5lb brown? well done :Yuush:   Our rivers still dirty :Sad:

----------


## falconhell

> Nice 2.5lb brown? well done  Our rivers still dirty


2.1lb yer our river is still dirty but you still catch them.

----------


## POME

Not me but my dog got to this one before i could stop him it was in a puddle left after the Waipawa river flooded.

----------


## Rushy

Smart dog. Fishtriever?

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant pome :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

River had just started to clear last night then we got another 13mm of rain last night.

Time to hit the river and  :Yuush: 



Hook up in dirty water :Zomg: 

Put up a good fight :Wink: 


But unfortunately I missed the best aerobatics on video :ORLY: 

Just the last minute of the fight :Have A Nice Day: 




Landed on my favourite lure black fury :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

That I as a nice fish Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Let this one go


Neckshot the spinners work but once you got the fly rod sussed you will win :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Well Dundee
I bought my licence after work today and travelled to Kurrow to fish the mighty Waitaki with meathead and have just got home.
I should have bought one hundred and twenty one dollars worth of beer instead, I'd be alot happier at this moment.
There are NO fish in the Waitaki.

----------


## Maca49

It's not about the fish it's about the experience! :X X:

----------


## jakewire

Bollocks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> It's not about the fish it's about the experience!


When you get to our age you don't need the experience but having the fish would be bloody good.

----------


## Maca49

> Bollocks


And the bollocks, if you must

----------


## jakewire

yes, going fishing then returning home sans fish is an...... unwanted experience

----------


## Dundee

Not long now pooch :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

I'm off to my usual spot after duck patties for dinner.
The Daiwa rep is fishing at Oringi and will let me know how he gets on.

----------


## Dundee

The Daiwa rep was 20kms downstream by road probably 40kms if you followed the river.

My mates were headn that way too so I text Daiwa rep saying the old fulla talks bullshit and his wife will be fishn :Grin: 
When they met up my mate says you know Dundee and he burst into laughter knowing the description that i described of the old fulla.

Text from my mate hes got 6. Yeah right.  Text from the Daiwa rep when I get home 4.

Mates scored 2 rainbows from the rep as they were hanging around like fucking gulls. :Grin: 

I did my bit for the the Daiwa team and landed this

----------


## Toby

Good conditioned fish

----------


## Rushy

> The Daiwa rep was 20kms downstream by road probably 40kms if you followed the river.
> 
> My mates were headn that way too so I text Daiwa rep saying the old fulla talks bullshit and his wife will be fishn
> When they met up my mate says you know Dundee and he burst into laughter knowing the description that i described of the old fulla.
> 
> Text from my mate hes got 6. Yeah right.  Text from the Daiwa rep when I get home 4.
> 
> Mates scored 2 rainbows from the rep as they were hanging around like fucking gulls.
> 
> ...


That is a decent fish Dundee. How long and how heavy was it?

----------


## Dundee

2.7lb dunno about the length

----------


## Dundee

Just a couple tonight both went back fast :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Kept one tonight. flogged mums tripod as a certain kid which I won't name rekons he didn't break mine and last time I went to use it was in pieces in my fishing bag,and the bloody scales wouldn't work as the same kid flattened the batteries weighing possum fur..Rant over heres some pics.



After gutting the trout eels were there in seconds

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Dundee. What a slice of paradise you have there.

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Dundee

Picked a few favourite lures up off the river that belonged to others so cool when ya get home "Any one lose this?"   Mine now :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Got one small rainbow tonight and found a bloody cult campsight :Wtfsmilie: 

Further investigation brews cooling in the river. :Wtfsmilie: 



Moonshine?

Then what you would expect from normal campers :Grin: 



No sign of the campers but I saw 3 bitches and two of them were tied to a willow stake :Oh Noes: 
















 :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin:    Found the three bitches,took one home and left the other two tied up. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Picked a few favourite lures up off the river that belonged to others so cool when ya get home "Any one lose this?"   Mine now


Yeh it's mine. I thought I cast it a bit hard.

----------


## Rushy

Did you sample the moonshine Dundee?  Could have been a decent jet fuel.

----------


## Gibo

Are they camped on your land big D?

----------


## Dundee

Nah not our land but very handy,negative on the sampling of the brew. :ORLY:

----------


## Timmay

Good fishing on the lake today. 5 in the boat already!



Taken 2 seconds ago.

----------


## Rushy

What a cracker of a day.

----------


## Maca49

New boat?

----------


## Maca49

> Yeh it's mine. I thought I cast it a bit hard.


I'm only 1/2 cast so not mine! :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> I'm only 1/2 cast so not mine!


Ha ha ha ha you are half cast and on a day like today with a crate at hand Gibo will be half cut Maca.

----------


## Timmay

> I'm only 1/2 cast so not mine!


Haven't changed my profile pick in years.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Lookin good Timmay! Nice day for it!

----------


## mrs dundee

Nice day to go out on a nice boat, can you swim in their.

----------


## Timmay

> Nice day to go out on a nice boat, can you swim in their.


Lake Taupo - Definitely can.

----------


## jakewire

I saw one in the waitaki this morning so thats progress , well it is for me this season.

----------


## Maca49

> Nice day to go out on a nice boat, can you swim in their.


The first couple of inches get nice and warm, anything below that is freezing, except the traces of hot water coming from the bottom, find one of those to stand in and you'd think you'd peed in your togs :ORLY:

----------


## Timmay

Rather choppy.

----------


## Maca49

Plan to do something else next weekend as I coming down so it will be blowing and 1 metre waves,

----------


## Rushy

> Plan to do something else next weekend as I coming down so it will be blowing and 1 metre waves,


Sounds like you are a bit of a Jinx Maca.

----------


## Maca49

Taupo a big bit of H2O and Wangamata Bay at Kinloch takes it straight down the throat! Lot of crap day on the Lake :O O:

----------


## Timmay

> Plan to do something else next weekend as I coming down so it will be blowing and 1 metre waves,


If your heading to Taupo hit me up and I will give you a few spots to check out

----------


## Maca49

> Taupo a big bit of H2O and Wangamata Bay at Kinloch takes it straight down the throat! Lot of crap day on the Lake





> If your heading to Taupo hit me up and I will give you a few spots to check out


Thanks Timmay will PM you later in the week

----------


## Dundee

Cruised to Oringi today 20 km from the main fishing location.

Bumped into Neckshot and family fishin,swimn and feasting on V steaks at the river.

Another fella we saw down stream was asleep on the rocks at 1850hrs he was waiting for the rise. :Grin: 

Fukn long wait cause the river dosen't boil with trout till 2120hrs now :Grin: 

Cuppla bites for Mrs D and me then a feed but nothing landed :ORLY: 



Cruised home had a munch then went back out only to find the trout tap was dry tonight :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

that trout tap >>>>  trout get up early to have a wash eh @Dundee    but they arent smarter than the mighty dundee...pmslmfao  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

you would know that spot @Geezejonsey :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Oh fuck that gee got it again :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## geezejonesy

oh is that the  infamous . elusive  GEE spot  that you cant get @Dundee  :36 1 5:  :36 1 5:  :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:

----------


## Dundee

Seems that gee spot got a bit of rain upstream last night :Pissed Off:  And we got none. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

Flesh went funny I think its because I left it in the car last night.

----------


## Rushy

Why would you do that Toby?

----------


## Dundee

Good size trout Toby :Thumbsup:

----------


## geezejonesy

nice hint of watties might fix it  for ya toby      :ORLY:   .....good fish

----------


## Toby

2.3kgs of shitty trout. Should come up alright smoked I hope.

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 17561
> Attachment 17562
> 
> Flesh went funny I think its because I left it in the car last night.


Did it smell? Sheesh man thats a rookie mistake  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Nah smelt good as. I should of looked after it better. It was my nephews and step dads first fish together

----------


## Dundee

> Nah smelt good as. I should of looked after it better. It was my nephews and step dads first fish together


Have ya eaten it or chucked in the car for another night? :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Big plug that ocean yesty looked like this



Tonight clean

----------


## Dundee

Had a good morning on the river,landed 7. :Grin: 
Fished upstream from our normal spot.This one was cruising in a deep pool and was quite an effort to land as the bank was soft mud and steep.

Then I saw one sucking at flies in a corner pool and flicked my lure at him with success. :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

You are a legend Dundee.

----------


## Maca49

Toby best to hang them by the hook until the head falls off, then make fish cakes out of them :Wtfsmilie:  fresh is always best :Omg:

----------


## Gibo

> Had a good morning on the river,landed 7.
> Fished upstream from our normal spot.This one was cruising in a deep pool and was quite an effort to land as the bank was soft mud and steep.Attachment 17789
> 
> Then I saw one sucking at flies in a corner pool and flicked my lure at him with success.
> Attachment 17792


Taking your jacket off doesnt fool me Dundee!!! 

Nah just being an ass! 

Nice fish mate  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Finished the evening off with 9 more landed stopped fishing when it was all happening 2045hrs as I was in unfamiliar territory and riddled with californian thistles. 1 hour walk back to quad,the river has changed so much after a few big floods but its looking like a creek in places now. No brown trout but did sight one. Have been to this possy last year but what a change.

All the rainbows tonight were about this size or a little bigger but I didn't need any more so all were realeased.

----------


## Dundee

> Taking your jacket off doesnt fool me Dundee!!! 
> 
> Nah just being an ass! 
> 
> Nice fish mate


Could you tell they were different trout? :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Could you tell they were different trout?


Just  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Gave those last two to my old man. :Grin:  Didn't know what to buy the old boy :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

Here you go dad. A couple of Kippers for Christmas. Need a hand eating them?

----------


## Dundee

just one last night and released it

----------


## Rushy

> just one last night and released itAttachment 17842


And it was a nice fish as well.

----------


## falconhell

got 1 for the bbq tonight

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> got 1 for the bbq tonight
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0151 using Tapatalk


That will be nice

----------


## falconhell

2.6 lb

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

First trout for 2014 :Grin: 

Fish On!! Just getting pliers ready for release.

Taking lure out

Not the biggest but its the first for this year and released :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dundee. Good to see you chilling out by the river and good to see you being sporting with your first for the year.

----------


## Timmay

good morning on the lake

----------


## Ackley

Have to be a dairy farmer gone fishing by the look of the foot wear :0

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish Timay.

----------


## Dundee

> Have to be a dairy farmer gone fishing by the look of the foot wear :0


Same foot wear I wore in the bush last evening :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> First trout for 2014
> Attachment 18211
> Fish On!! Just getting pliers ready for release.
> Attachment 18212
> Taking lure out
> Attachment 18213
> Not the biggest but its the first for this year and released
> Attachment 18214


Trying out for a job a Calendar Girls DD? :Cool:

----------


## Timmay

> Nice fish Timay.


Thanks Rushy, If I could work out how the heck to post videos I would have dozen or so videos of me landing some fish - some are double hookups.

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks Rushy, If I could work out how the heck to post videos I would have dozen or so videos of me landing some fish - some are double hookups.


I am not going to be any help there I am afraid.

----------


## Dundee

Timmay add your videos to photobucket or u tube then add the url or copy it after you have pressed the button on your reply tool bar that is next too insert pic.

I hope that made sense.

----------


## Dundee

The Dundee family hit the river again this morning.



All those rods in the water and I was the only one to land one. 
First brown trout for the year so released back to the water and hopefully the best will come.

----------


## Rushy

One day Dundee.  One day I would like to fish that river with you.

----------


## P38

Good on ya Dundee  :Thumbsup: 

Leave some for another day.

----------


## Dundee

Well that good year gesture failed lost a goody tonight wrong beer the bugger hit hard and my hand came off the real and hook didn't set. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Mrs D lost one also, fish swimming with a Wairoa Toby in its mouth :Psmiley:

----------


## Timmay

Let's see if this works

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIil...e_gdata_player

----------


## Dundee

Not working for me Timmay but im on an old PC. My boy added one in the shooting threads the other day an I couldn't view it on here had to look on there tablets ,ipods. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## P38

Working good Timmay  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

What device you using P38?

----------


## Rushy

That's a keeper Timmay.

----------


## Dundee

Nice trout Timmay sussed out how to view on this old thing.

Quick graze then I'm hitting the water again :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

Good stuff Dundee good luck!. I caught another one on the other rod in it's holder while this one was in the net but it pulled the hook - my fault - I wound in the line too much when it jumped.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLzU...e_gdata_player

----------


## Dundee

Good scrapper that last one were these recorded on phone?

----------


## Timmay

Yep. All of my photos/videos are... bit of a shame as it doesn't do the colours justice.

----------


## Maca49

Gotta a week coming up in Kinloch in a couple of weeks, had the boat back in Tga been fishing up here. Looks like Taupo fishing OK jigging?

----------


## kiwijames

Bit of a mare today with an old leader losing me 3 sets of nymphs as well as the 3 fish they were connected to. Too tight to change, but I did and ended up with another couple Tukituki sardines. The cook like them though so off to the smoker they go. Good scrappers and good nick fish. River water was 22degC.

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 18388
> Bit of a mare today with an old leader losing me 3 sets of nymphs as well as the 3 fish they were connected to. Too tight to change, but I did and ended up with another couple Tukituki sardines. The cook like them though so off to the smoker they go. Good scrappers and good nick fish. River water was 22degC.


Just about smoked in the river :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Meh fly stole my beer no fish tonight :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Meh fly stole my beer no fish tonight
> 
> Attachment 18395Attachment 18396Attachment 18397Attachment 18398


You wouldn't want to wrap your laughing gear around that last can Toby.  You might get hooked on VB.

----------


## Dundee

Caught this trout on that fly,landed 1 more and hooked 5.

While the action was taking place the dog sits at a distance and watches.

----------


## kiwi39

You got a good life @Dundee. 


Tim

----------


## Rushy

Another nice fish Dundee

----------


## Dundee

And another :Thumbsup:    Watch this space :Grin:    Just walked in the door.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## mrs dundee

Well done Mr Dundee you had a good on looker their.

----------


## Rushy

> Well done Mr Dundee you had a good on looker their.


Go on Mrs D admit it. You think Dundee is a bit of a good looker to.

----------


## Maca49

Good river fish there DD

----------


## TeRei

Dundee we were out in your neck of the woods around NY. Stopped off one place and about 15 feet from the vehicle were 3 stunning trout in a run and about 50 m up from there were another 2 humoungous trout in a run. Water was about 1 foot deep.Did the tourist bit further up road and about 5.30pm as we came back from fotoing some falls I binoed around and saw 1 fallow hind then another fallow hind with a small one.Had a looksey in the Manawatu .Seems some nice water in places.Surprised about the hidden gems out East.

----------


## possum trapper

caught a trout last night on a worm and cooked it in tin foil on a open fire.

Fire started. 


Trout cooking. 


Trout cooked. YUM. 



It was a bit little. But i was hungry.

----------


## Neckshot

> caught a trout last night on a worm and cooked it in tin foil on a open fire.
> 
> Fire started. 
> 
> 
> Trout cooking. 
> 
> 
> Trout cooked. YUM. 
> ...


Hey you haved turned my youngin into a pyro!!! :Grin:  he had a good night and wants to light more fires and cook the catch so you might have a firewood gatherer for tonight.

----------


## Rushy

> caught a trout last night on a worm and cooked it in tin foil on a open fire.
> 
> Fire started. 
> 
> 
> Trout cooking. 
> 
> 
> Trout cooked. YUM. 
> ...


Well done PT. You have just passed your survival badge test.

----------


## Dundee

Yah boys gear nearly got lost in the river  @Neckshot ,grabbed it tonight nearly got blown in the river was centimetres away.

Few pics of me mutt dwn there

----------


## Dundee

The Mrs has gone :Grin: 


Yep that worked,........... And one kid :Grin:   Wasn't :Thumbsup:  buddy he still there

----------


## kiwijames

Cracker afternoon here in the Hawkes Bay. Fishing up one of the local creeks turned out to be one of those days you live for.

First fish to the net was a beautiful hen. These Hawkes Bays fish tend to like the cover of the deep, still back eddies waters over summer. I don't know why, as they would not be the coolest spot to hold I would have thought. 
A few big terrestrial dries did not go to plan with noses turned up at every offering, but a change to nymphs for the next beat upstream and a chanced arm at what technically should not work, resulted in a 2.2kg fish. She was a really pretty fish, fat through the shoulders and plenty of muscle. 

I spent at least 10min trying to get her to swim properly as she had not much strength left in her. I hope she came right in the end, but has a better chance than the one in the smoker :Zomg: 
The low, clear summer waters typically demand light leaders to get the strikes. A quick stalk further upstream and I came across another likely looking area for a trout to hang out. Disaster struck though and I had failures with some older 6X tippet loosing better fish from a tricky transition. I was pissed off as it was a decent fish that I had watched feeding into the fast incoming water as it dropped into a good hole. He would dart left and right, hovering up insects as they tumbled out of the fast riffle. Great stuff.
 
These fish certainly were great sport and the next fish was another 10min stalk upstream, again in the cooler depths just at the edge of a transition to fast riffle. His possie was able to cover all the incoming shutes with minimal movements. These are always hard to fish as there are always fast and slow section between you and the fish, making a drag free drift tricky. My luck was in, with a good upwards reaching cast. This guy was again a good fish just on 2.0kg. The MIL likes smoked trout so I knocked this guy on the swede with a handy river stone. 

With one fish dead it was best to make the trip home as to not let the fish spoil. On the way home I came across what I call the "impossible fish". See him on the true LHS of the flow (flow is R - L), in a back eddy facing downstream :XD:  How the fuck you get a decent drift on that is beyond me.

Was a good day to be up the creek for sure.
Even saw a bunch of these fellas on the way home.

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant write up Kiwijames :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Sounds like a fantastic day KJ.

----------


## kiwijames

Aagh, just looked and the fish in the last photo is on the true right not left. To late to edit

----------


## R93

Didn't pick you for a fly fisherman?
You could maybe help my boy out with a few pointers next time your down?
I don't think hearing 20 or 30 fuckity-fucks per cast from me, would teach him much.
He is mad keen to learn.
Got him some fly gear for Xmas.
You caught as many trout in a session as we did snapper for a week!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Didn't pick you for a fly fisherman?
> You could maybe help my boy out with a few pointers next time your down?
> I don't think hearing 20 or 30 fuckity-fucks per cast from me, would teach him much.
> He is mad keen to learn.
> Got him some fly gear for Xmas.
> You caught as many trout in a session as we did snapper for a week!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theres a creek out the back of the farm isn't there. Mind you its the West coast so there is heaps of places. I want to get into the La Fontaine anyway so I will bring the gears next time Im down.

Hopefully the boy has better patience than you!

----------


## R93

Ha Ha Ha he is a way better fisherman than me so he should be all good.
If you teach him a few things I will show you better spots than the La Fontaine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Red

Didn't catch any trout, but did go for my first fly fish today. Got 3 tiny perch   and pierced my own ear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Thinking about headn out shortly but its blown a friggen gale,have to find a sheltered spot.

----------


## Dundee

Sighted 10 trout river was blowing backwards and landed one small rainbow.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, please explain "river was blowing backwards" to a dipshit that doesn't understand.

----------


## veitnamcam

Working up county today stopped on a bridge for a quick look and spotted a reasonable sized trout.





So while it was probably shallow enough for a 130 barnes  :Grin:  if I was to get a day licence and go back in a week or a month is it likely to be in the same stretch of water or does it not work like that?

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

It looks big VC

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee, please explain "river was blowing backwards" to a dipshit that doesn't understand.


Ga'day dipshit I thought I explained that description quite well. :Grin: 

The wind was so strong last night that the waves on the river were blowing upstream giving it a look as if it was flowing backwards.

----------


## Dundee

> Working up county today stopped on a bridge for a quick look and spotted a reasonable sized trout.
> 
> Attachment 18926
> 
> Attachment 18927
> 
> So while it was probably shallow enough for a 130 barnes  if I was to get a day licence and go back in a week or a month is it likely to be in the same stretch of water or does it not work like that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk


If theres one there there will be more. If it is a resident fish of that part of the river it should still be there unless someone beats you to it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cool, it looked about 400-450 long and not quite two man hands around.

What ya recon it would weigh ?
I thought it have to be 6 p plus but have no idea really

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Ga'day dipshit I thought I explained that description quite well.
> 
> The wind was so strong last night that the waves on the river were blowing upstream giving it a look as if it was flowing backwards.


Aaah thanks for that. I had visions of gravity failing and flooding on the hill tops.

----------


## Rushy

> Cool, it looked about 400-450 long and not quite two man hands around.
> 
> What ya recon it would weigh ?
> I thought it have to be 6 p plus but have no idea really


Go get him VC

----------


## Dundee

Tell us when you land it VC some rivers and streams have restrictions on the big ones,meaning you not allowed to keep them over a certain length, no restrictions on our river. Check the hand book when you are licenced :Have A Nice Day: 

Na go get em :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tell us when you land it VC some rivers and streams have restrictions on the big ones,meaning you not allowed to keep them over a certain length, no restrictions on our river. Check the hand book when you are licenced
> 
> Na go get em


It would be bloody tin Arse if i did catch it!
 Presumably it would be pretty wise living right by a bridge and i have no idea what i am doin.

----------


## Dundee

Got two small rainbows tonight

First was on the green black fury lure

The next on the orange black fury lure



Both swam off un harmed just gave me the flick of a fin and said f u Dundee :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Fin pointed upwards flipping the bird Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

Blowing its gutz off on the river this morning landed three,black fury still doing the job.

----------


## Rushy

The river looks dirty Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Its clean but on the side I landed it on there is sandy banks and the sheep and bloody cattle erode the sides.

I get pissed off with all this media bullshit about "dirty dairying" when all the dairy farmers I know have there waterways fenced yet nothing is done about "sheep and beef".

----------


## BRADS

> Its clean but on the side I landed it on there is sandy banks and the sheep and bloody cattle erode the sides.
> 
> I get pissed off with all this media bullshit about "dirty dairying" when all the dairy farmers I know have there waterways fenced yet nothing is done about "sheep and beef".


Fark off sheep are clean :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Fark off sheep are clean


Keep mustering Brads.   Yeah if they stay out of the farkn water.Like this bugger.


Good camouflage I wouldn't off spotted it if it wasn't for my dog. :Sick:

----------


## BRADS

> Keep mustering Brads.   Yeah if they stay out of the farkn water.Like this bugger.
> Attachment 19198
> 
> Good camouflage I wouldn't off spotted it if it wasn't for my dog.


Oh shit you found that one :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gunzrrr

I enjoyed a day with Brett Cameron from Central Plateau Flyfishing on the 42 Traverse in National Park.

----------


## Rushy

Very nice fish Gunzrrr

----------


## Gunzrrr

> Very nice fish Gunzrrr


Thanks Rushy, hooked about 20 and landed about 12. Mainly rainbows but a couple of nice browns too.

----------


## Dundee

thats a beauty Gunzrrr :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

My effort today :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Woohoo go Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Battled the wind tonight started with a black and silver rapala as was the last lure to land a trout.

Finished off using a no.3 green firefox lure to get that extra reach in the wind and landed another beaut rainbow :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee what percentage do you reckon you keep?

----------


## Dundee

Rushy I have landed 11 this month and only kept 4. :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

> Rushy I have landed 11 this month and only kept 4.


So 36.36% ????  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> So 36.36% ????


That would be about the recovery rate if you kept the fillets and returned the rest :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> That would be about the recovery rate if you kept the fillets and returned the rest


Boil the heads Dunde, its horrible  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

The fish skelletons get fed to the eels :Grin:

----------


## wonder trapper

caught this one last week first for the year

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 19364 caught this one last week first for the year


Nice catch. What an awesome backdrop too!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Nice conditioned  rainbow and welcome to the forum Wonder trapper :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 19364 caught this one last week first for the year


Well done and welcome young fellah.

----------


## wonder trapper

cheers  :Have A Nice Day:  it was a fair way to walk in but was definitely worth it and was released for another day  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

@kiwijames you made the right call to bypass here tonight with your fly gear.

I fished in these gales for 2 and a half hours tonight and this was the calmest pool I found.



That pool is where I caught my heaviest trout but the landing zone is like bloody quick sand. :15 4 128: 

The wind got worse around every bend of the river.



Conditions were tough with the spinning rod and probably useless with the fly rods. :Sad: 

Had 5 chases but landed nothing tonight.

The 6.3 earthquake damaged a bit down there but lucky no one was fishing over that side at the time :ORLY: 



Well if there is someone under there I haven't looked yet :ORLY: 

Lots off sand has fallen into the river from the "Sheep & Beef" side that isn't fenced off :Pissed Off: 

Tight lines............. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

Yep, @Dundee it didn't get any better on the way home either.

----------


## Dundee

Went fishing again surprise surprise,yes it is an addiction. :Grin: 

Same water as last night but had Mrs Dundee in charge of photo duties :Thumbsup: 



Saved useing my little tripod for selfies................see I are big :Grin: 

Within minutes of gutting it eels were there VC THATS  the best bait :Thumbsup: 



Mrs D and Sean heading home



Last river crossing :Yuush:

----------


## kiwijames

@Dundee mate. Chose the wrong day :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish again Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

One just on dark :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

No wonder you wear sun glasses Dundee. Check out those devil eyes.

----------


## seandundee

And he caught that one as soon as mrs D started the bike up, i only saw 2 and had 2 chases but landed nothing  :Sad:

----------


## wonder trapper

went for a fish but only caught these wee ones  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

You were still out there doing it WT

----------


## Dundee

Check these fillets out :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Very nice Dundee.

----------


## Danny

This afternoon. 
Just smoked them, two trout, both caught off Hamurana, Lake Rotorua in the rain.

Half eaten one already...


Dan M

----------


## wonder trapper

any ideas for a good trout lure fish around here are starting to get fussy  :Angry:

----------


## Dundee

> any ideas for a good trout lure fish around here are starting to get fussy


Dunno for down there but I have been getting lucky with these lately


Orange black fury

Green black fury


And now the cicadas are out the monkey works well too. :Grin:

----------


## wonder trapper

worth a try anyway nice fish dundee

----------


## wonder trapper

went for a fish today with my friend and forgot my rod  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

So you tickled them?

----------


## Dundee

I'm not going to admit to doing that. :ORLY:

----------


## P38

> Attachment 19572Attachment 19573went for a fish today with my friend and forgot my rod


Don't feel too bad about that WT

I went surf casting a couple of weeks ago.

After trekking 4 kms down the beach and setting up I discovered I had left the bait in the freezer.  :Sad: 

and then my mate turned up to a rifle shooting comp the next weekend with the wrong bolt for his rifle.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Only chance we'd have to beat him too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## wonder trapper

> So you tickled them?


nah its a lake and is abit deep forgot my snorkel   :ORLY:

----------


## Timmay

Caught 3 today. Lake is real nice



And the reef atm

----------


## Timmay

This one just jumped into the boat

----------


## Rushy

No mess, no fuss, that is how to fish Timmay.

----------


## Dundee

That lake looks a picture,nice fish. :Wink:

----------


## Timmay

Cheers guys. I just realised I was in my boxers in that photo after a midday swim

----------


## Dundee

Thats why Toby liked it :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Thats why Toby liked it


Nice one Dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Hooked 5 landed 2. 


Cicadas a screaming so I used the closest that replicates a cicada in my possession.

----------


## Rushy

Clever strategy Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Went down to the river again :Grin:  tonight.

Thought I had this footage on video but na just snap shots enjoy :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Dundee. You just keep on reeling them in.

----------


## Dundee

Another fat rainbow :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Did you lose your cap Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

Nah had forum beanie on at the start but it got to hot.It was cool when we left.

----------


## mrs dundee

Nice fish mr Dundee,leave some for us to catch lol.

----------


## Rushy

He is definitely a bit of a gun at that lark Mrs D.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did you lose your cap Dundee?


na but his arms are getting longer or he is getting smaller if that's possible  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

May as well keep at it while its good. :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

> na but his arms are getting longer or he is getting smaller if that's possible


Arms about that long this trout is on a dinner plate. :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

That is a nice fish Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

One on dark tonight,day 3 of Feb and landed 5 :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Nice Dundee. Did PT get back unscathed?  Where is the story?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice Dundee. Did PT get back unscathed?  Where is the story?


+1

----------


## Dundee

> Nice Dundee. Did PT get back unscathed?  Where is the story?


Yeah they got back safe,I been asking the same. He said he will do it at school as this PC is to slow.

----------


## wonder trapper

went for a fish today with the fly rod and hooked 3 and lost 2  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

Well done young man.

----------


## Dundee

We all went to the river tonight,the boys went to a different area than us and PT took his home made koura trap and caught 5.

Mrs Dundee was in on the action there is bloody heaps down here. :Cool: 



3lb.14 oz


Then after the gutting she was off to find the boys. :Grin: 

Few texts and one voicemail an hour later  from Mrs D she had found them so was off home to fire up the BBQ.

I mucked around at the river just viewing all the trout and got home to duck patties,sizzlers and hash browns.


As being a good bastard didn't want to ruin her glory :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

You are a true gentleman like at Dundee. Well done Mrs D.  Those Koura are bloody nice eating Dundee.

----------


## wonder trapper

thats a nice fish there Mrs dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

My turn tonight.Sean on photo duty.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one:thumbup:

----------


## Rushy

> My turn tonight.Sean on photo duty.
> Attachment 20039Attachment 20040


You guys must be eating like kings Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Another one for me
Mrs D got one

PT got some koura

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Gibo

Mmmmmm kiwi prawns  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

OK Dundee, here is what you tell PT to do.  Cut down a big bushy piece of Manuka (as big as he can handle by himself). Cut up one of his plucked possums into thumb sized pieces and tie the pieces into the Manuka deep inside the bushy bits. Submerge the Manuka into your river at an easily accessible deep slow part one evening.  The next day he should take the Manuka out of the river and put it onto a bank so that he can harvest all of the Koura and put them into a big bucket (he will need a big bucket as there will be shitloads of them).   

Let me know how he gets on.

----------


## Dundee

yep told him that thanks Rushy.  Forgot to mention we had some unexpected guests float past.

----------


## Gibo

> OK Dundee, here is what you tell PT to do.  Cut down a big bushy piece of Manuka (as big as he can handle by himself). Cut up one of his plucked possums into thumb sized pieces and tie the pieces into the Manuka deep inside the bushy bits. Submerge the Manuka into your river at an easily accessible deep slow part one evening.  The next day he should take the Manuka out of the river and put it onto a bank so that he can harvest all of the Koura and put them into a big bucket (he will need a big bucket as there will be shitloads of them).   
> 
> Let me know how he gets on.


You forgot the last part of the instructions Rushy....

----------


## Rushy

> You forgot the last part of the instructions Rushy....


Oh ah yes ..... And then tell him to pack them in ice and send them up to me (and Gibo now... Er thanks Gibo)

----------


## Dundee

Finished Waitangi day off with one more so gave it back to the water that all kiwis own. :Cool: 



Camera was set on tripod and self timer and it was a bit breezy down there tonight. Not a clear pic but still a solid trout.

----------


## Rushy

Very environmentally friendly and sustainable fishing thing for you to do Dundee. Well done.

----------


## P38

> Another one for meAttachment 20075
> Mrs D got one
> Attachment 20076
> PT got some kouraAttachment 20077Attachment 20078


Good Work Dundee's  :Thumbsup: 

I spent the day Fishing on the Mohaka at Mangatutu with my wife.

We had a few nibbles but didn't manage to land anything.

I'll post some video of our day out soon.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

Right here's a Video of our Waitangi Day Trout Fish on the Mohaka.




My wife is a beginner and is using a float bubble with a Hare & Copper Nymph 

I was using a Black Mepps spinner.

We had a few strikes throughout the day by mostly smaller fish but nothing was landed.

Still it was a good day out .

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

What a great place to spend time with the Minister of Social Planning Pete.

----------


## P38

Your not wrong Rushy.

Took the rifle ..... didn't see any but we got bloody close ...... Heard the crash and found the foot prints complete with a steaming pile of you know what.


Had a dip in the Hot pools and a picnic lunch too.

Was an awesome day out.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Got today off too  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

> Right here's a Video of our Waitangi Day Trout Fish on the Mohaka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a beginner and is using a float bubble with a Hare & Copper Nymph 
> 
> I was using a Black Mepps spinner.
> 
> ...


That 10 min flat is a great spot Pete. If you don't get eaten alive by the sandflies.

----------


## kiwijames

> Another one for meAttachment 20075
> Mrs D got one
> Attachment 20076
> PT got some kouraAttachment 20077Attachment 20078


Some big Dobsonflies/Toebiters in the sink there Dundee. Do you get many of them at this time of year?

----------


## P38

> That 10 min flat is a great spot Pete. If you don't get eaten alive by the sandflies.


Your not wrong there KiwiJames.

I had my bloody shorts on and was fair getting a hiding from the little black biting buggers.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Some big Dobsonflies/Toebiters in the sink there Dundee. Do you get many of them at this time of year?


Yes those toebiters are the go for bait fishing.

----------


## Dundee

Did you see many trout P38?

----------


## P38

> Did you see many trout P38?


Dundee 

We saw four trout in the 8-10" range on the Mohaka.

They chased the spinner and had a go a couple of times but never hooked up.

I was using a #4 Mepps but think I should have put a smaller one on.

We went down to Tamamu Bridge on the Tukituki this morning ..... Fished downstream for a couple of hours but nothing encountered here either with the water being very low.

Called it quits when the rain set in.  :Sad: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Rain what rain :Sad: 

I heard that Dave Herne landed a 10lb rainbow at the Tukituk and released it.

----------


## mrs dundee

Might have to go  and have a fish in the Tukituk ah mr dundee,but theirs plenty where we fish ah.

----------


## BRADS

> Rain what rain
> 
> I heard that Dave Herne landed a 10lb rainbow at the Tukituk and released it.


Yeah bro and for a box of tui I'll take you there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Yeah bro and for a box of tui I'll take you there


Yah should of posted that earlier @BRADS ,I messaged @Neckshot today said i got a 15 pak Tui 330mls will swap for lion brown but he had enough beersies I think. :Grin: 

Now the box of tui has been opened.

----------


## Dundee

Got back home at 2130hrs landed one hooked five. Wanted to test PT's scales out as mine have been reading wrong. This rainbow was put back smartly as not big enough so anther trip to the river tomorrow to check scales maybe. :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah bro and for a box of tui I'll take you there


Cheap guiding fee that Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Tried the old scales and PT,s all sorted. :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Tried the old scales and PT,s all sorted.Attachment 20226


All good Dundee.

Nice Fish.

I'll have to show my wife what they look like seeing we suck at catching them at the moment.

How do you find them 12ga spinners go on those Rainbows?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Tried the old scales and PT,s all sorted.Attachment 20226


Fishing with a shotgun. Is that OK in your neck of the woods Dundee.

----------


## Maca49

Bloody Redeck!

----------


## P38

> Bloody Redeck!


Maca

You see how many shells he has to carry........ must be a bloody piss poor shot  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

Probably each ones full of whiskey if the truth be known,Pete

----------


## P38

> Probably each ones full of whiskey if the truth be know! Pete


True!

----------


## Dundee

That is how I multi task :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

11/2/14  River was still dirty but managed a brown tonight and released :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> 11/2/14  River was still dirty but managed a brown tonight and released
> Attachment 20355


Nice Fish Dundee.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

That orange spinner would have stuck out like a sore toe in a shoe shop in that muddy water Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

River has cleared but the 12gauge spinner worked again :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Are you telling me you shot that one Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Are you telling me you shot that one Dundee?


No just took shotty for walk hoping to see some parries on the farmers land.

Orange black fury did the damage again. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another mission tonight with the mutt and mrs and boys


I was the only winner but was released.

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks a fat wee fulla.

----------


## Dundee

Went down tonight to replenish the supplies and first cast was  good enough!  :Grin: 

Not huge but a feed. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Im sure i just read that?

----------


## Dundee

just making sure @roberto understands the conditions. :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Im sure i just read that?


Yep I reckon there is an echo on the forum.

----------


## Dundee

None tonight but did see a brown trout that I spotted two days ago that had a distinctive silver mark on its head.
This trout gave chase again but didn't bite,and was 100 metres upstream from where i last saw it.

A 2/3 lb brown if I catch it you will see. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

From that
To this
Caught another 6" job
Good old Ginger Mick does it again , jigging was really windy :Wtfsmilie:  drift was to fast, hooked another two, all within 30min :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Good one Maca those fillets didn't come of that little fatty? :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Yep all one fish, I debone in a rough sorta way, just for me to eat, butter, salt and black pepper, yum

----------


## Dundee

Lost a rainbow last night and landed a wee one. Cuppla hits tonight on black rapala and lost a good brown.

Roberto the Austrian is in my neck of the woods tomorrow so will see how we go. :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Looks ok for a trout maca, shame about the drink though

----------


## Maca49

Taupos been great but windy, drives me nuts. Got my gas hot water up and running today, electric HWC out tomorrow, trying to reduce electricity usage, goal is to go solar, $2.10 a day for supply is a tax I'm getting sick of!
Might get another fish tomorrow!

----------


## Maca49

> Looks ok for a trout maca, shame about the drink though


F off if you eat premium trout you gotta drink premium beer, twisted ya brain on what I'm sending ya yet? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

I can say I gave it a little thought and can't think what it may possibly be

----------


## Maca49

Next week!

----------


## Rushy

> Good old Ginger Mick


My first wife had one of those Maca.  Was good enough to catch me.  If only she had have caught and released.

----------


## Rushy

> Roberto the Austrian is in my neck of the woods tomorrow so will see how we go.


You gotta turn on a good show for him Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> Looks ok for a trout maca, shame about the drink though


Yeh it should be a Waikato.

----------


## Maca49

Good hooks on those Ginger Micks Rushy :Grin:  beers beer to me I like trying all sorts, just working thru the Bach fridge!

----------


## Dundee

you always get results with the Ginger Mick aye Maca oh that fishy flavour :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

> Yeh it should be a Waikato.


HAHAHA if i recall you were drinking coronas the other weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> HAHAHA if i recall you were drinking coronas the other weekend


Shhhhhh!

----------


## Maca49

> you always get results with the Ginger Mick aye Maca oh that fishy flavour


Always loved them, every since I saw my first one years ago, always worth a flick

----------


## Dundee

> Always loved them, every since I saw my first one years ago, always worth a fuck


Any luck today? :Grin:  :Thumbsup:  :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

Messed around with the GoPro yesterday. Might need to sort a better location to mount it, bit bumpy. Ran out of battery before I could get some decent footage. Still learning my way around it as well as iMovie editor.
Didn't get off to a good start with a couple of bust offs in a row. At least the fish were big enough! Plenty of weed, typical of low summer water. Still a pain in the arse.

----------


## Dundee

My language is about the same when I lose em to. Neat bit of footage :Cool:

----------


## mrs dundee

Dont you hate that when they get off.

----------


## Maca49

> Any luck today?


 drank so beers and went for a swim no fishn, been putting a clear roof on the pergola, putting gas hot water in and taking out the old electric cylinder, my holidays are just a different form of work! Lakes shitty today, can't jig when it windy, you get to much drift, out for tea tonight!

----------


## Maca49

> Messed around with the GoPro yesterday. Might need to sort a better location to mount it, bit bumpy. Ran out of battery before I could get some decent footage. Still learning my way around it as well as iMovie editor.
> Didn't get off to a good start with a couple of bust offs in a row. At least the fish were big enough! Plenty of weed, typical of low summer water. Still a pain in the arse.


I see an immediate problem! The rods in the wrong hand! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## kiwijames

> Dont you hate that when they get off.


 @mrs dundee Still beats working plus I picked up a couple more upstream as a consolation.

----------


## Dundee

Getting rather low.

Seen heaps,this was a good size and still is.

Managed 3 in the last two days all went back as they were all about this size.

----------


## P38

> Messed around with the GoPro yesterday. Might need to sort a better location to mount it, bit bumpy. Ran out of battery before I could get some decent footage. Still learning my way around it as well as iMovie editor.
> Didn't get off to a good start with a couple of bust offs in a row. At least the fish were big enough! Plenty of weed, typical of low summer water. Still a pain in the arse.


Good Skills James.

Nice video and commentary too  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Went back down tonight and saw this big eel swim under this log and flushed out a koura as big as a mans hand.Here is the pic when it came out from the log and I was about 4 metres above on the bank. :Wtfsmilie: 


Then caught this image as a trout swallowed my lure.


Left my bloody phone down there as it was in same pocket as camera,guess I will have to look for it in the morning. :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

Is shooting an eel against the law?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is shooting an eel against the law?


not if you have already caught and landed it :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Is shooting an eel against the law?


Why would you want to shoot an eel Toby?

----------


## Toby

Why wouldn't you Rushy?

----------


## Rushy

> Why wouldn't you Rushy?


Because they are to easy to catch by other means to waste ammo on.

----------


## Toby

Call it hunting and fishing Rushy, 2 birds with one stone

----------


## Rushy

> Call it hunting and fishing Rushy


Catchy name that you could start a franchise business.

----------


## Dundee

Found my phone,bloody hole in sweatshirt pocket.

----------


## stug

> Is shooting an eel against the law?


We use to shoot them with our bow and arrow. Drop a dead goat in the stream and use a spotlight at night. Great fun!!

----------


## Dundee

Went out again tonight in search of a rainbow :Grin: 

Found one :Thumbsup: 


Then the other two :Zomg: 


Minding my own business when there was a hollo from the ridge yelling out "DAD"

I replied with a shot but could only here the words "DAD"

I ran downstream about a km and got visual and could here what PT was yelling out. The nephews and there mum are moving to Aussie. So race home to say goodbye.

On the way I had a few flicks with the lure and landed a fat 3lber


Never gutted it as the Nephews and there mum were pressed for time but thankfully caught up with them on the road as they were leaving.Nice to say goodbyes :Cool:

----------


## Toby

DOUBLE RAINBOW!!!!!WHAT DOES IT MEANNN!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

> DOUBLE RAINBOW!!!!!WHAT DOES IT MEANNN!!!!!!!!!


Fukn gold Toby!!!

----------


## Rushy

> DOUBLE RAINBOW!!!!!WHAT DOES IT MEANNN!!!!!!!!!


Toby a rainbow is an optical and meteorological phenomenon that is caused by both reflection and refraction of light in water droplets in the Earth's atmosphere, resulting in a spectrum of light appearing in the sky. It takes the form of a multicoloured arc. In a double rainbow, a second arc is seen outside the primary arc, and has the order of its colours reversed, red facing toward the other one. This second rainbow is caused by light reflecting twice inside water droplets.

This lesson has been brought to you by Rushypedia.

----------


## Petros_mk

I caught this few weeks ago not today, but its worth sharing... Caught 3 more same sized (1 every week for the past month) over the weekend free time.... been having a blast fishing fresh water after so many years of not doing it.

Managed to pull out a solid size Tench too... not sure how to cook it tho  :Have A Nice Day:  probably will go on the BBQ

----------


## Dundee

Last night when I came home there was a cop at the end of my road sitting there with his lights on.I had rifle on the front of bike and rod in my hand, don't no what he was up to but was a bit un easy turning in front of his patrol car to get on my our road.

The rivers are firing all right Petros :Thumbsup:

----------


## Petros_mk

there is always a reason for his visit.
what have you been up to???

----------


## mrs dundee

Petros i batter the trout or crumb it and it's so nice don't have to buy fishn chips.

----------


## Maca49

Mrs DD mine are usually well battered by the time I gut,skin and bone em

----------


## Maca49

> Is shooting an eel against the law?


Toby 12 gauge but don't put the end of the barrel in the water, well not while I'm watching, just close to! BOOM and they float belly up, just need a good gaff to haul them in.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Petros i batter the trout or crumb it and it's so nice don't have to buy fishn chips.


I'll give it a try.
So far with the trout, I either fry them, bbq it or smoked... really can't go wrong with a trout....

The greeny fish on the photo (tench) I haven't tried it before so not sure how to go about it... 
I think with any fish I try for the first time it goes on the frying pan... best way to try its natural taste....

Been catching fair bit of eels too... I've been throwing them back in the water... Any recipes for those?

----------


## Maca49

Secret with eels is learning to bone them, my old man use to remove the skin with pliers and then have a way of completely removing the bone skeleton, up there with the best fish I've ever eaten really nice and the same smoked

----------


## Toby

Some guy was telling how he gets the bones out with a empty beer bottel. Not sure if it would work but it seems sound

----------


## Neckshot

> Petros i batter the trout or crumb it and it's so nice don't have to buy fishn chips.


Not a bad option when the fish and chups in this town is fuckin shithouse!.On a side note I seen a pallet of Train smash out the back of New world yeaterday with the same last name on I as you guys :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Not a bad option when the fish and chups in this town is fuckin shithouse!.On a side note I seen a pallet of Train smash out the back of New world yeaterday with the same last name on I as you guys


Ya better pm Neckshot, unsure witch train I derailed this time but passed mr plod last night with rod an rifle and he never moved,maybe he was eating dougnuts :Grin:      "There is shit going down and its called stationary"

----------


## Neckshot

> Ya better pm Neckshot, unsure witch train I derailed this time but passed mr plod last night with rod an rifle and he never moved,maybe he was eating dougnuts     "There is shit going down and its called stationary"


You noticed that aswell,def something up around town at the moment.(train smash=tamatoe sauce) :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Not a bad option when the fish and chups in this town is fuckin shithouse!.On a side note I seen a pallet of Train smash out the back of New world yeaterday with the same last name on I as you guys


No need I translated your code!!! :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> Secret with eels is learning to bone them, my old man use to remove the skin with pliers and then have a way of completely removing the bone skeleton, up there with the best fish I've ever eaten really nice and the same smoked


Eel is bloody good fried :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Landed a brown trout tonight.

Had a few hits on this lure but never had a swivel failure.

Got the trout on the bank and lure was still attached to trout,nylon came to the reel fast as nothing was attached!

Usually if there is a failure with gear it is the knot.



Not this time the swivel came apart,but one landed two hits.

----------


## Gibo

Looks like it pulled it too, didnt break. Weird alright

----------


## veitnamcam

The boss went up north on a kingi charter and the guy checked over his gear said that's shit and that's no good put this on and you will be sorted. 
He asked what was wrong with what he had and the big Moari fella grabbed his swivel between finger and thumb on each hand and just pulled it apart! 
He was gob smacked, tried it himself on some of his other gear and couldn't get it to even look like breaking. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> The boss went up north on a kingi charter and the guy checked over his gear said that's shit and that's no good put this on and you will be sorted. 
> He asked what was wrong with what he had and the big Moari fella grabbed his swivel between finger and thumb on each hand and just pulled it apart! 
> He was gob smacked, tried it himself on some of his other gear and couldn't get it to even look like breaking.


Wonder if his name was Jake?  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

1 small rainbow tonight about a pound but they were rising like crazy for you fly fishos.

----------


## Dundee

A couple of good rainbow Jacks for today. :Grin: 

And solid bugger fought for about 3 minutes before I landed it.

----------


## Dundee

Finished the evening off with another rainbow.

----------


## Dundee

And the biggest beast of a rainbow I think I have ever caught :Have A Nice Day:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

You are the troutinator Dundee.

----------


## kotuku

dundee they get any bigger and itl lhave to be a .303nickel spinner ,or the good old powergel ministry of works minnow :Cool: . seriously are these buggers feeding on mice etc ,by their size I d hazard a guess theres at least one cannibal there.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Caught a couple of decent wee browns yesterday. The one in the photos was released, but kept another one of similar length, but much better condition than him to go on the smoker this evening  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Caught a couple of decent wee browns yesterday. The one in the photos was released, but kept another one of similar length, but much better condition than him to go on the smoker this evening


Well done StrikerNZ

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> And the biggest beast of a rainbow I think I have ever caught
> Attachment 22306


About 5 months ago ....... went for a fish and dragged the rifle along .... no fish but ......

----------


## Dundee

yip its dead Roy :Thumbsup: 

Two tonight never kept them.

Kotuku those fat ones were eating fresh water crays (koura) :Have A Nice Day: 

Mean feed tonight of home made chips and fresh trout.
Got an eel line to check before I can add pics of tonights trout, if they are any good.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

[QUOTE=Dundee;231727]yip its dead Roy :Thumbsup: 

Two tonight never kept them.

Kotuku those fat ones were eating fresh water crays (koura) :Have A Nice Day: 

Mean feed tonight of home made chips and fresh trout.

Nice work...... If you havent tried them give Panko crumbs a try....... stunning  :X X:  yum yum , great on trout, snapper, venison snitzell  - flour 1st then egg then crumb and fry in 15mm oil with a good nob of butter ........ yummmmmmmmmayyyy !

----------


## Dundee

Might look at that one day Roy.

Breakfast tomorrow the left overs. :Have A Nice Day: 


All trout released today

----------


## Dundee

Had a good scrap again tonight with a fiesty rainbow, it charged towards me once hooked doing acrobatics in the air and I got wet with the splashes as it tore past me stripping nylon of my reel at speed it spat the lure. Thats fishing :Have A Nice Day: 

Landed one at 2000hrs tonight 2.6lb

----------


## Rushy

That is the fun of it Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

@Neckshot here is the rise at jakeys pool tonight get the boy back out here.

----------


## Rushy

Damn Dundee you should have had a rod in your hand.

----------


## Dundee

At Jakeys pool tonight and get a text from Jakes old man @Neckshot . Said "come to the pub"  My text followed "At the river"



Good little scrapper threw it back and went to the pub. :Grin: 

2 handles shouted cheers @Neckshot and an old mate I haven't seen for years. Good yarns but fucrk that Waikato gets your crowd going. :Grin:   I was doing well no beersies for me till I joined in.

----------


## Rushy

You been drinking Waikato Dundee?  You have now tasted the measure by which all beers are judged into one of two categories. The first is "Not as good as" and the second is "Almost as good as". @Gibo will tell you the same thing.

----------


## Gibo

> You been drinking Waikato Dundee?  You have now tasted the measure by which all beers are judged into one of two categories. The first is "Not as good as" and the second is "Almost as good as". @Gibo will tell you the same thing.


same thing  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another trout 2lb put it back.

----------


## mrs dundee

Went fishing before tea saw lots of fish,not biting tonight,saw mr Dundee and bolt.Never mind try again 2morrow.

----------


## Dundee

Back at the river home by 2000hrs with this. :Grin: 


Nylon was buggered after the scrap and was a bit dark to re tie the secret weopon. So that was me for the night. :Grin: 



She was a big hen trout and in seconds the eels were at the gutz an eggs :Wtfsmilie: 

Glad these eels were small,hadn't even got my boot out of the water.

----------


## Rushy

Another good score Dundee. You should have smoked the roe.

----------


## P38

> Another good score Dundee. You should have smoked the roe.


Or dried it and placed it in your fly wallet for good keeping  :Innocent:  , don't worry if the flies become sticky they will still work ok ......   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Here is a vid that @seandundee took of that last trout.

----------


## Rushy

Nice trout and great video young Sean

----------


## Dynastar27

> Back at the river home by 2000hrs with this.
> Attachment 22544
> 
> Nylon was buggered after the scrap and was a bit dark to re tie the secret weopon. So that was me for the night.
> 
> Attachment 22545
> 
> She was a big hen trout and in seconds the eels were at the gutz an eggs
> 
> ...


reminds me of the guy off footrott flats playing with the ells in the river lol  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> reminds me of the guy off footrott flats playing with the ells in the river lol


Dundee is the guy off of Footrot Flats. He is the fellah Cooch Windgrass (Wal's best friend) was styled from.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Dundee is the guy off of Footrot Flats. He is the fellah Cooch Windgrass (Wal's best friend) was styled from.


HAHA thats his name couldnt remember it hahaha thoses dam murphys  :Thumbsup: 

hey rushy if ya want to borrow my .22 for that rabbit shoot your more then welcome to

----------


## Rushy

> HAHA thats his name couldnt remember it hahaha thoses dam murphys 
> 
> hey rushy if ya want to borrow my .22 for that rabbit shoot your more then welcome to


No I have a Ruger 10/22 that I could take down if I go.

----------


## Chris

Got a nice hen fish in good condition apart from the tail ,maybe a good fish to remove from the river really.
Spotted a couple of bunnies on way back to the wagon, 1 took off up the hill but its mate sat tight. So swapped the rod for the .22 I had on board & went back. Still there so won't get to make that mistake again,died from a cranial bleed . 

Have a look at the tail on the trout ,what do ya think caused that ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Don't they clip fins on released trout?

----------


## Chris

Don't know if they ever clip the tail but pretty sure is a wild fish not from the hatchery . 
Spawning damage maybe but a bit extreme .

----------


## Rushy

> Got a nice hen fish in good condition apart from the tail ,maybe a good fish to remove from the river really.
> Spotted a couple of bunnies on way back to the wagon, 1 took off up the hill but its mate sat tight. So swapped the rod for the .22 I had on board & went back. Still there so won't get to make that mistake again,died from a cranial bleed . 
> 
> Have a look at the tail on the trout ,what do ya think caused that ?


Well done Chris. An over zealous Jack could be the cause.

----------


## Dundee

She is a good deep fish Chris.   Rushy might be onto it or otherwise damage from shags when it was a young trout.

----------


## Chris

> She is a good deep fish Chris.   Rushy might be onto it or otherwise damage from shags when it was a young trout.


Be a good one for the smoker I think. Still had roe in so hadn't spawned this year.

----------


## Dundee

There is a few late ones but they are in awesome condition :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

Came at the lure full noise & hit it 3 times before it hooked up .Got the blood pumping.

----------


## Petros_mk

Had couple of hours to spare today before dawn - ended up at the lake with my father and pulled out this 40cm beast...

----------


## Dundee

Least you found clean water,well done :Thumbsup:

----------


## Petros_mk

day two, fish two.... Rained all day.... again I had some couple of hours to spare, put on my gumboots, wet weather gear and off I went...
an hour in the game and this 42cm (1kg) female rainbow came out with a heavy fight.... Had a small 12cm fish in its stomach. So they are feeding heavily...

----------


## Dundee

looks like the reel will be next :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> Got a nice hen fish in good condition apart from the tail ,maybe a good fish to remove from the river really.
> Spotted a couple of bunnies on way back to the wagon, 1 took off up the hill but its mate sat tight. So swapped the rod for the .22 I had on board & went back. Still there so won't get to make that mistake again,died from a cranial bleed . 
> [img]http://i118.photobucket.com/albumsen if/o99/kritiana/Mum6-4-14-002_zpsfcc3e428.jpg[/img]
> Have a look at the tail on the trout ,what do ya think caused that ?


Don't the hens do that when they make reeds with their tails for their eggs?

----------


## Chris

Thought it was just the bottom of the tail they use ,never seen 1 like that before .

----------


## kiwijames

picked up a nice brown just up from the first bridge on the Waititi. Not a big fight but with 3.9lb tippet I was pretty shy to horse him too hard. Got it on the GoPro so will try to get it up. No net made for a hard landing job but it tailed well. Would have gone 3.0 - 3.5 kg.

----------


## Dundee

Shit thats a beaut kiwijames :Cool:   I had a bit of a flick today in the Manawatu River,it is still high but starting to clear only saw one and it flicked the pink lightening toby twice. Nothing landed.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice fat looking fish James :Cool:

----------


## Petros_mk

Walked up and down Ngongotaha Stream today, spooked about 10 odd trout, caught 30 odd branches with my line and drove back to Auckland empty handed.... FML!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Walked up and down Ngongotaha Stream today, spooked about 10 odd trout, caught 30 odd branches with my line and drove back to Auckland empty handed.... FML!


That sounds like my attempts at fresh water fishing, but without the trout  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> picked up a nice brown just up from the first bridge on the Waititi. Not a big fight but with 3.9lb tippet I was pretty shy to horse him too hard. Got it on the GoPro so will try to get it up. No net made for a hard landing job but it tailed well. Would have gone 3.0 - 3.5 kg.


Nice trout.

----------


## Rushy

> Walked up and down Ngongotaha Stream today, spooked about 10 odd trout, caught 30 odd branches with my line and drove back to Auckland empty handed.... FML!


The conservationists will like that.

----------


## kiwijames

> Walked up and down Ngongotaha Stream today, spooked about 10 odd trout, caught 30 odd branches with my line and drove back to Auckland empty handed.... FML!


I figured I was on form picking up the last brown inside the first 5 min on the river only to be skunked yesterday afternoon. The Waiteti had a lot more colour even from Friday. Was the Ngongotaha less than clear?

----------


## Petros_mk

> I figured I was on form picking up the last brown inside the first 5 min on the river only to be skunked yesterday afternoon. The Waiteti had a lot more colour even from Friday. Was the Ngongotaha less than clear?


it was slightly coloured tho clear enough to fly fish. did see a fish rising to feed to the top, others were mainly still until I spooked the living shit out of them. went with nymphs mainly, but no takers.
waiteti was also good and was my first pits stop, until few f-ckers kayaked down stream.

----------


## kiwijames

> it was slightly coloured tho clear enough to fly fish. did see a fish rising to feed to the top, others were mainly still until I spooked the living shit out of them. went with nymphs mainly, but no takers.
> waiteti was also good and was my first pits stop, until few f-ckers kayaked down stream.


You were wearing a Simms cap?

----------


## Dundee

Got that vid yet kiwijames?

----------


## kiwijames

Messed around a bit with iMovie. Ben Harper is cool but doesn't do a 9min track. Edited out the bit where i tried to phone my wife to get the kids to bring a net :Thumbsup: . 
The fish was solid especially through the shoulders (typical Rotorua brown). It looks a bit slabby in the video but was a pretty fit fish in the flesh. Beautiful colours. 
No messing around to go back so hopefully not too tired and should recover well. I think I saw it again this morning in the same spot.

----------


## Tahr

> Messed around a bit with iMovie. Ben Harper is cool but doesn't do a 9min track. Edited out the bit where i tried to phone my wife to get the kids to bring a net. 
> The fish was solid especially through the shoulders (typical Rotorua brown). It looks a bit slabby in the video but was a pretty fit fish in the flesh. Beautiful colours. 
> No messing around to go back so hopefully not too tired and should recover well. I think I saw it again this morning in the same spot.


Beautiful.

----------


## kiwijames

> Got that vid yet kiwijames?


Yep @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

That was cool! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Cool vid. What was up with its pec??

----------


## kiwijames

> Cool vid. What was up with its pec??


Second nymph had gotten caught up (often does).

----------


## Petros_mk

> You were wearing a Simms cap?


not me mate....

Cool video... that spot looked clear as a mirror yesterday....

----------


## Dundee

fishing from a foot path aye! Sum fellas have it tough :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> fishing from a foot path aye! Sum fellas have it tough


Not as easy as you'd think. Nana walking the foxy isn't too impressed when you hook her mutt and the fish get schooled up real quick that close to civilisation.

----------


## veitnamcam

> the fish get schooled up



Scoop net would be the go then ay  :Wink:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Messed around a bit with iMovie. Ben Harper is cool but doesn't do a 9min track. Edited out the bit where i tried to phone my wife to get the kids to bring a net. 
> The fish was solid especially through the shoulders (typical Rotorua brown). It looks a bit slabby in the video but was a pretty fit fish in the flesh. Beautiful colours. 
> No messing around to go back so hopefully not too tired and should recover well. I think I saw it again this morning in the same spot.


That was cool Mate.

----------


## kiwijames

> Scoop net would be the go then ay 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Sharp as a tack Cam
Many of the locals have the same idea unfortunately  :Oh Noes:

----------


## XXXDMCXXX

Spent a couple of days down on a well known Waikato stream, fish were still hitting the surface so we were pretty stoked.

----------


## veitnamcam

Wow cant say i have ever noticed those spots before!?(top photo)
I dont fresh water fish,I just look at you guys photos in this thread.

----------


## Rushy

> Wow cant say i have ever noticed those spots before!?(top photo)
> I dont fresh water fish,I just look at you guys photos in this thread.


Mate if you flick back through the photos of Brownies on here you will see they are not unique to this fish.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mate if you flick back through the photos of Brownies on here you will see they are not unique to this fish.


OK they just really stand out in that pic,If I had to guess I would have guessed rainbow due to the reddy pink band  :15 8 212:  :Faill:

----------


## Rushy

> OK they just really stand out in that pic,If I had to guess I would have guessed rainbow due to the reddy pink band


I reckon they are two different fish. The bottom one is a rainbow. Then again I could be talking through a hole in my head.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I reckon they are two different fish. The bottom one is a rainbow. Then again I could be talking through a hole in my head.


Me too,was talking about the top one, and as you know you could write a book on what I dont know about catching trout.

----------


## Gibo

> I reckon they are two different fish. The bottom one is a rainbow. Then again I could be talking through a hole in my head.


Ive got ya back on that call but I'm not expert on mudfish either  :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Spent a couple of days down on a well known Waikato stream, fish were still hitting the surface so we were pretty stoked.


Respect mate. good job...

----------


## etrain

Couple of Waikato river rainbows.



Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Good condition trout etrain :Thumbsup:

----------


## etrain

Thanks Dundee. Yeah about 1kg each and heaps of fight in them. 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Managed a small brown about 1 lb while waiting for night to fall at the duck shooting possy,released it.Caught on rapala.

----------


## etrain

Not a bad way to spend an evening :-) 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Petros_mk

good shit Done D.. not sure where to go out in auckland hunting these days so I went out today for an hour fishing instead - got none   :Have A Nice Day:  might try at dusk again

----------


## Petros_mk

alright. i did go out at dusk... came back with 2 and dad lost one that complelty strightened his hook. so it was a big one... 
the tails were a bit crooked so im assuming these are releasees....

----------


## Dundee

Good size trout Petros :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Petros

----------


## kiwijames

> alright. i did go out at dusk... came back with 2 and dad lost one that complelty strightened his hook. so it was a big one... 
> the tails were a bit crooked so im assuming these are releasees....
> Attachment 24022


Good stuff. I'm almost certain the tail is not a marking of a hatchery fish. Rotorua fish?

----------


## Petros_mk

nah mate. i was done at rotoiti monday but got none...
these two are up in auckland. we get  1000 pieces each year i belive from ngongotaha hatchery... few ive causght this year have had some anamolies on them. mainly on the fins. one had a scar on on the whole side from the dorsal fin to it belly...

----------


## EeeBees

Eels???

----------


## Petros_mk

> Eels???


possilby...

Got one yesterday too... again tail was a bit clipped like the others

----------


## geezejonesy

Well First up this little beauty was caught  tonight while at @Dundee s  down at the river

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Well First up this little beauty was caught  tonight while at @Dundee s  down at the river


Well done.  Now get Dundee pissed.

----------


## geezejonesy

Working on it

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Took @geezejonesy and a new member yet to join our faternity @Texaswalker.
 @Texaswalker landed a goody that I have saved for guests :Grin: 



Now the bastards are triyng to get me pissed :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Now the bastards are triyng to get me pissed


Look out headache here I come.

----------


## Maca49

Only at the DDs :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

good shit guys...

----------


## geezejonesy

Ouch !!!!!!! 
Keep it quite in the cheap seats 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Ouch !!!!!!! 
> Keep it quite in the cheap seats


*BANG!*

----------


## Dundee

Landed two this morning kept one.

----------


## Rushy

> Landed two this morning kept one.
> 
> Attachment 24116


Nice fish Dundee. No headache then?

----------


## Dundee

What is a headache :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

I m sure @Dundee thought that lightning would never strike the the same place twice. ..
( Evil laugh hehehe ) 
The poor bastard is still out to it 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Cheeky bastard :XD:    Off to the hills again @geezejonesy sorry you can't make it. :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

Late last night... perfect dish size trout...

----------


## Dundee

Trout fillets, great colour and condition. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Trout fillets, great colour and condition.
> Attachment 24210


Is that tonight's dinner Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Is that tonight's dinner Dundee?


Not sure what will be on the menu as  I'm taking the Mrs duckshooting tonight.

----------


## Rushy

> Not sure what will be on the menu as  I'm taking the Mrs duckshooting tonight.


With any luck Mrs D will have made a Bacon and Egg pie for dinner.

----------


## veitnamcam

> With any luck Mrs D will have made a Bacon and Egg pie with peas onion and tomato for dinner.


Sounds good Rushy :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Sounds good Rushy


Ha ha ha ha if she did that Dundee might just use it for a target.

----------


## mrs dundee

Funny ha ha Rushy you are wrong we had mirowave  pies nice and quck tea.

----------


## Petros_mk

So I caught my first brown yesterday

----------


## Rushy

On ya Petros

----------


## Petros_mk

And a couple of rainbows. The rainbow was probably the largest ive landed so far and the second was bit smaller landed by my old man. All great fun

----------


## Maca49

No but I saw a few

----------


## P38

> And a couple of rainbows. The rainbow was probably the largest ive landed so far and the second was bit smaller landed by my old man. All great fun Attachment 24391


Good Skills Petros_mk  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> No but I saw a fewAttachment 24422


Turangi? :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Manawatu just south of Dannivirke  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

> Manawatu just south of Dannivirke



Bastard shhhhsss :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Some biggins

----------


## Gapped axe

Yeah only 1 about 3lbs. The lake is fishing hard, possibly the Moon phase. Tasted very nice lightly fried in flour and with a salad.

----------


## XXXDMCXXX

Great day on the Hine yesterday, I had ten to the net and that again in dropped fish. Fishing mate racked up similar numbers with the best going just shy of 5pd, most around the 2.5-3pd mark. Got his ass handed to him on a couple of occasions by some decent fish. Only a few silver fish in there though but they are around, took a couple home for the pot. All caught on either a sz12 Simons Ugly Hare & Copper or any glo bug variant. If you're in the area the Tauranga Taupo should be fishable and firing today / tomorrow.

----------


## Maca49

Sounds like a good day on the river! nice fish :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Excellent :Cool:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum.

----------


## seandundee

Awesome  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

yes another 5lb jack in all it's sporting colours, bit disappointed in the fight though.

----------


## Dundee

> yes another 5lb jack in all it's sporting colours, bit disappointed in the fight though.


Brown?

----------


## kiwijames

> Brown?


No browns in Tarawera

----------


## Dundee

Learn something every day :Wink:

----------


## falconhell

1 landed out of 3

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Real nice :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Falconhell! had 2hrs at the river today 4 bites nothing landed then i WENT BUSH :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice fish falconhell :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## falconhell

> Good stuff Falconhell! had 2hrs at the river today 4 bites nothing landed then i WENT BUSH


I went bush yesterday and missed a white fellow.

----------


## Dundee

> I went bush yesterday and missed a white fellow.


Seen a few black fallows in the bush tonght :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

First cast an 200mm fingerling, smallest trout I have caught on a fly rod. Half an hour later a 4.5lb Hen, thought it was a Jack in the dark, wasn't till I got home to fillet it that I saw eggs. Bummer!.

----------


## Rushy

That's a bugger GA. Smoked roe then?

----------


## Gapped axe

I have never done it, was always thinking of doing it, anyone else done trout roe? Would imagine it being very rich.

----------


## Dundee

> I have never done it, was always thinking of doing it, anyone else done trout roe? Would imagine it being very rich.



Never been that hungry :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Landed a wee bow today and was quickly released. :Wink: 

 @7mmsaum this month might be better for a fish than September,might give Oringi another flick soon.

----------


## 7mmsaum

That's cool, will catch up with you soon

----------


## Rushy

> Landed a wee bow today and was quickly released.
> Attachment 25078
>  @7mmsaum this month might be better for a fish than September,might give Oringi another flick soon.


Explain bow to me Dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

Rain

----------


## Rushy

> Rain


Thanks VC. I hadn't woken up properly. Clearly obvious now.

----------


## Chris

Last Saturday morning spent a couple of hours down the river.

The bigger fish smoked up nice for work lunches in white sauce.The others will pan fry ok too.

GA ,my nieces partner eats roe raw ,doesn't matter what its out of .Give him 1/2 dozen roes thats dinner
Uncle get growl up by Kylie nearly make her sick watching Mani eat it.He is Samoan

----------


## Dundee

Not bad sizes there Chris. Me and the Mrs are off to Oringi for a fish soon.One way to spend our 17th wedding anniversary together.

----------


## Chris

> Not bad sizes there Chris. Me and the Mrs are off to Oringi for a fish soon.One way to spend our 17th wedding anniversary together.


Congratulations to both of you .Who gets the Gold Watch for long service you or Mrs D ?

----------


## P38

> I have never done it, was always thinking of doing it, anyone else done trout roe? Would imagine it being very rich.


Save the fish roe and dry it Gapped Axe.

You don't have to eat it.

Back in the 70's an old Maori fella that regularly fished the lower reaches of the Waitahanui river gave me a tip on "local knowledge".

He was catching fish, I wasn't.  :Sad: 

He said here young fella try one of these, handing me his fly wallet.

I said, Which one is good for here?

He said, Doesn't matter they all work.

I opened his fly wallet to find several streamer fly's inside, mostly different coloured rabbits, all were quite sticky.

 Sandwiched in between these fly's was a good sized piece of dried Roe.

I picked a fly, tied it on, and was hauling in fish before I knew it.  :Thumbsup: 

Seems the "Local Knowledge" worked for me too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Congratulations to both of you .Who gets the Gold Watch for long service you or Mrs D ?


No contest there.  :Wink: 

Congrats Mr & MRs D.  :Thumbsup: 

Good luck with your fishing too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

17years! Man she's been thru some pain! Enjoy the fishing and take a bubbly and glasses!! Congratulations! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Thanks guys but no luck at Oringi and our mates went to the headwaters with no luck also.

I was prepared for anything birds and trout.....and the old trout :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

Early start this morning. Too early. On the water it was cold and dark. Couldn't spot a thing. Once the sun broke out though it was a different story. 
8degC water gave me numb feet. After all of Aprils' rain the rivers are flushed crystal clear and is like fishing in neat Bombay Sapphire gin. Very hard to stalk and get a good lay on fish, plus they were surprisingly spooky for an area that should have been quite (shit casting didn't help either).



Picked up a fish around 1.5 - 2.0kg in a back water via an ambush. Not puritan technique, but it worked. Also dropped another with a bust knot. Getting a bit puzzled now as I have had too many bust offs this season with bad/failed knots.

----------


## Dundee

Spent a couple of hours at the river late morning till early afternoon. Gave Chris' lures a swim but no luck then I changed to a lightning toby and got this small brown that went back. :Have A Nice Day: 

Then I put on an "instinct" lure and landed a feed :Grin:   Only saw two trout.

----------


## Gibo

Back into it dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Back into it dundee


The buggers have been hard to catch this month,only landed 3 this month :Oh Noes:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum another one for the freezer,i might go 4 a fish 2morrow.

----------


## Rushy

> The buggers have been hard to catch this month,only landed 3 this month


That is a fairly low batting average for the Troutinator Dundee.

----------


## Gapped axe

Had our annual end of Year fishing contest yesterday. 200 anglers ,$15000 of sponsored prizes. Great day and a better nite, sadly no fish or prizes for this boyo, maybe next year.

----------


## Gibo

> Had our annual end of Year fishing contest yesterday. 200 anglers ,$15000 of sponsored prizes. Great day and a better nite, sadly no fish or prizes for this boyo, maybe next year.


Pull one out the freezer  :Wink:

----------


## jim160

Does anyone here want any of the fly fishing and fly tying magazines. I got a box full in an auction and bidded on the wrong box. 
Pay postage and a donation if you choose and they are yours. 

Not sure but would guess I could put a couple in a large envelope or could put more in a post bag. 

Number wanted will determine price. 

PM me if anyone is keen.

----------


## Gapped axe

Typical 25 kg very nice conditioned hen on my  6th cast, why couldn't I have done that the day before. Oh well off pig hunting.

----------


## Gibo

> Typical 25 kg very nice conditioned hen on my  6th cast, why couldn't I have done that the day before. Oh well off pig hunting.


25kg?  :Wtfsmilie:  them be massive trout in Tarawera!

----------


## Rushy

> Typical 25 kg very nice conditioned hen on my  6th cast, why couldn't I have done that the day before. Oh well off pig hunting.


Are you sure of that weight?

----------


## Gibo

Only trout I know that gets to 25 keys is a Coral trout. Plectropomus leopardus

----------


## Rushy

> Only trout I know that gets to 25 keys is a Coral trout. Plectropomus leopardus


Well aren't you the educated one. If Dundee is the Troutinator then you must be the Troutfessor.

----------


## Gibo

> Well aren't you the educated one. If Dundee is the Troutinator then you must be the Troutfessor.


Credit goes to Professor Google  :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

train spotters.   2.5 kg then. No pig, may be tommorrow

----------


## Dundee

> Typical 2.5 kg very nice conditioned hen on my  6th cast, why couldn't I have done that the day before. Oh well off pig hunting.


 :Have A Nice Day: 

Get any pigs Gapped axe?

----------


## Gapped axe

as above, one of the dogs got caught in a possum trap.  We walked on to the line from the side. After talking with the trapper a new plan was hatched for tomorrow. Could only hunt for 3 hrs as a I had a mid day dentist appointment, then heavy rain all arvo.

----------


## Dundee

Shit hope ya dogs ok :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

geeze the trout are elusive lately,anyone been catching any?

----------


## Petros_mk

Haven't had a crack at them for a month or so...
Need to catch couple for a friend so might try this weekend....

----------


## Dundee

Lost two trout today and saw a decent brown which had a few chases then vanished.

Landed a small brown on @Chris lure bout bloody time I landed something :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Good skills Dundee

----------


## Chris

Trout n chips for breakie Mr D ? They ain't been very co-operative here either ,hard fishing.Lucky to get a feed most times lately

----------


## Dundee

Yeah I went down after work tonight until dark never saw one rise. :Sad:

----------


## Maca49

Time for a GINGER MICK DD

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah I went down after work tonight until dark never saw one rise.


Over fishing eh :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Time for a GINGER MICK DD


Saw one last night :Psmiley:  :ORLY:  :Grin:   Not quite ginger :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Over fishing eh


Can never get enough of fishing but time is running out on the job to get there daily :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Can never get enough of fishing but time is running out on the job to get there daily


I think I have almost as bad an affliction with flounder.

----------


## Dundee

> I think I have almost as bad an affliction with flounder.


I are surprised that no one has mentioned CFD under my signature? :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Certi Fied Drunk? Ha ha

----------


## Dundee

Close Gibo but not the sig :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Catch fish daily?

----------


## Dundee

> Catch fish daily?


I wish :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

I give up

----------


## Dundee

> I give up


Good go to bed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cant fuckin drive?

----------


## Dundee

lol

----------


## Maca49

Two of the most undesirable fish to eat! Trout and Flounder!

----------


## Dundee

> Two of the most undesirable fish to eat! Trout and Flounder!


Get a better cook Maca :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

My inshore favorit is green back flounder,deep sea then bluenose and toothfish,roughy is ok but a bit bland and ling is surprisingly good.

----------


## Rushy

> Two of the most undesirable fish to eat! Trout and Flounder!


Two very lovely fish to eat Maca.  What is wrong with you?  I suppose you don't drink Waikato either.

----------


## Rushy

> Saw one last night  Not quite ginger


Was it on an Aussie swimmer?

----------


## Dundee

> Was it on an Aussie swimmer?


Did you see that too :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Did you see that too


Yup.  There should be more of that happen. Would make swimming a more interesting spectator sport.

----------


## Gibo

Theres on of a gynasts leotard breaking on the net somewhere, pretty hot too  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Theres on of a gynasts leotard breaking on the net somewhere, pretty hot too


Well find it and post it for your mates Gibo

----------


## Dundee

> Well find it and post it for your mates Gibo


Yeah i heard that too Rushy, pull finger @Gibo the mrs said she saw it but deleted it :Pissed Off:

----------


## Gibo

Cant bloody find it  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

Found it but thought better of it once posted. Now I can't bloody delete it. Oh yes I can.  Who's a clever boy then?

Dundee, Google Commonwealth Games + Gymnast + Leotard and then select images

----------


## Gibo

Bugger! Guess that means you know i didn't look  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Yep stick to fishing :Zomg:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Lost two trout today and saw a decent brown which had a few chases then vanished.
> 
> Landed a small brown on @Chris lure bout bloody time I landed something



Good stuff Dundee... Went out myself too yesterday... Took a can of beer with me... Came home with both the can and the bag empty...

----------


## Dundee

Bloody tastey little trout too Petros :Have A Nice Day:  Just added a bit xtra to a nice Sunday meal

----------


## Dundee

Retired my old spinning rod as the eyelets were cutting the nylon. Got a free rod from the Daiwa rep a year ago with a broken tip and got it fixed for $12 can't complain about that. Had a few flicks after work,nothing landed but nice rod to use. :Have A Nice Day: Sighted two trout.

----------


## Rushy

It has been a while between trout for you Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

And I'm still waiting Rushy :ORLY: 
Headed down to river tonight after work.

I think that was @BRADS sheep looking down on me. :Have A Nice Day: 
Got my telescopic rod rigged up with @Chris lure. :Have A Nice Day: 

Fished for a while no hits. So I put on a soft bait that I got for fathers day.


Then young lankey legs possum trapper turns up with his fly rod and lands a 2.6lb brown :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Go PT.  Way to show the old man up.

----------


## DXROLLA

Got this monster yesterday in the canals, 12.5 pound salmon was a good fight thats for sure  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish.

----------


## Maca49

I'd be very happy with that, good on you! :Psmiley:

----------


## hamstring

Stopped off at the canals on the way home 
The other day and had some success. 
Plenty small salmon too

----------


## veitnamcam

What's their main source of food in the canals?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hamstring

Not sure but bit of everything I'd say. 
Salmon pellets sometimes obviously  but plenty of insect 
Life for trout. Seen em rising good on green beetles 
In the season and seen em grazing snails off weed beds too
Lots bully's. And some big buggers get fooled on
Size 16 pts and the like by those with delicate hands. 
I'm not aware of any freshwater prawns in the system but 
It doesn't stop them eating the Pam's ones.

----------


## wsm junkie

Always wanted to have a crack at those canal fish - definately on my bucket list! :Cool: 
One day soon i hope :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Bought a new fly line today and figured I'd take the afternoon off and take my eldest daughter for a fish. 
First cast and bam! Fish on. Primo. Tried a bit more to get one for the girl but only dropped another tiddler. She was real keen which was cool so it's a fishing rod for Christmas.
Local rivers are showing a bit of colour still (last of the snow) but are clearing, just needing the wind to drop a bit now.

----------


## XXXDMCXXX

Was in the Oamaru over the weekend, was super busy with hunters everywhere so I didn't do as much hunting as normal but did a lot more fishing which more than made up for it. Ended up with 17 to the bank, all very nice fish. A great weekends fishing.

----------


## kiwijames

> Was in the Oamaru over the weekend, was super busy with hunters everywhere so I didn't do as much hunting as normal but did a lot more fishing which more than made up for it. Ended up with 17 to the bank, all very nice fish. A great weekends fishing.
> 
> Attachment 30562


Nice fish and a sweet rig too. That's some awesome water up there. Been a while.

----------


## Dundee

Great condition on that trout. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Was in the Oamaru over the weekend, was super busy with hunters everywhere so I didn't do as much hunting as normal but did a lot more fishing which more than made up for it. Ended up with 17 to the bank, all very nice fish. A great weekends fishing.
> 
> Attachment 30562


Fantastic

----------


## kiwijames

Got one on Monday, dropped a couple more before it started to rain proper.


Fish were a bit skinny post spawn I guess. 
Last of the snow melt still has a faint touch of colour in the water. Looking forward to some balmy summer days on the river.

----------


## time out

Love your posts Dundee - you are a generous man with information and always entertaining 
I see in one of your posts that you fish a fly, spin and bait river - so I am guessing you are on the upper Manawatu 
I started fishing the Manawatu round Palmy when I was about 12 - a friend that got me started was into bait fishing - worms and shrimps 
Trouble with worms was the eels - so shrimp was best and very effective - much more productive than spinning -but sometimes a bit boring stuck in one place 
We used to catch the shrimps in the grass or weeds on the edge of the river - using a small net with a one of Mums stockings 
Put them in a baked bean tin and light a little fire with some twigs - wait until they turn a pink/red colour - thread them on a small hook a bit like we do with soft bait lures 
Two hooks and a light sinker - out in the river and just pull them in  :Wink: 
Has anyone tried a shrimp  
Not that I am suggesting anyone try the Manawatu River round Palmy - these days

----------


## Dundee

Yes Upper Manawatu river. When you say shrimps do you mean fresh water crays like these?

----------


## Toby

The little things they crawl in my whitebait net all the time pain in the ass

They are like a tiny prawn dundee

----------


## Dundee

ok

----------


## Ryan

> Yes Upper Manawatu river. When you say shrimps do you mean fresh water crays like these?
> Attachment 30668Attachment 30669


Koura?

----------


## time out

Yes - like the pink ones on the cat plate - trout love them  :36 1 8: 
Although - from memory - they were almost transparent/glassy when we caught them and only turned pink when cooked

----------


## Dundee

> Koura?


Yes

----------


## Dundee

> Yes - like the pink ones on the cat plate - trout love them 
> Although - from memory - they were almost transparent/glassy when we caught them and only turned pink when cooked


Those ones on the plate were cooked and the boys ate them.Never really given them a try as bait fishing.

----------


## Dundee

Walked a few kms down stream from our usual spot.

The wind was a curse. Landed this brown on a black rapala.

----------


## veitnamcam

Un fenced river boundary's huh

----------


## Dundee

> Un fenced river boundary's huh


Yep bloody sheep and beef farmers. :Sad:   The side I was on is fenced as it is a dairy farmers dry stock block. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Walked a few kms down stream from our usual spot.
> Attachment 30725Attachment 30726
> The wind was a curse. Landed this brown on a black rapala.
> Attachment 30727
> 
> Attachment 30728


Fantastic Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Black rapala that landed the trout earlier today.


And my 2IC that is in charge of the tackle box. :Have A Nice Day: 


Looking towards the Ruahine Range with sheep and beef farmer on the left and ex dairy farmer on the right....ex dairy farmer has the fenced river. :Have A Nice Day: 


No luck tonight as it was blowing like crazy again,when the dog and I got up too the quad on the top of the bank he jumped on and got blown off. :Grin:  Funny, wish I had the video going on my camera but it was a bit dark when we left.

An eel swimming in the swell was interesting to watch.


Last of all that dog again :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

At the usual bit of the river tonight.

Cuppla bites but nothing landed.



Possum trapper turned up just before sun down with a brand new fly rod from his possum fur pay day. :Cool: 

I finished work and was home by 1652hrs, H&F close at 1700hrs.  Quick hoon in the holden got us there on time before they shut. A ford wouldn't of made it on time. :Psmiley:    PT purchased a fancy bloody fly rod those things are over my head  (literally) :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Got a couple off Aussie tourists coming fishing mid morning.The river was rising tonight but hopefully it will be clean when the fullas arrive.
PT caught a 3.2 rainbow and a 2.1 brown on his new rod last night. His Grandad smoked the rainbow for PT,smoked trout for the lads lunch.  And the brown was given to PT,s mate that came fishing last night.

----------


## Met4lboy

@Dundee I just about think you could open up an adventure park at your place! You seem to be able to have so much fun all in ya backyard! hahah  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Rained out :Sad:   The Aussies are going further North to try and find cleaner rivers.

----------


## Dundee

Been a while since I landed a trout. Had all these good buggers offer me new creations from softbaits,home made lures and streamers. @Pengy @Chris @the local sport shop..... :Have A Nice Day:  I knew that wouldn't work  :Grin:  
A fly fishing mate sent up some new streamers which I have decided to wait till the summer to use when I can site fish the browns and rainbows without losing these streamers as they are custom made and can't be purchased.



So tonight I went back to my old tackle box and wacked on a brown veltic lure as the brown beetles were out tonight and landed this nice conditioned rainbow. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Back on your game now Dundee.

----------


## Chris

The fishing been pretty hard here over the winter but hope fully will start coming right as water warms up .
As for the local sport shop ,most of there lures are made to catch anglers not fish I reckon .

----------


## Dundee

This young fella caught the catch of his life in a HB river. :Cool: 
Six year-old lands huge brown trout | Eastern Region

----------


## kiwijames

> This young fella caught the catch of his life in a HB river.
> Six year-old lands huge brown trout | Eastern Region


Robs a bloody god guy and makes nice salamiswildgame

----------


## Dundee

Sick of the bloody wind!

Anyway hunkered down and cast a few spinners in the gales tonight. :Have A Nice Day: 



The wind was a westerly blowin off the ruahine range.Hard enough to stand up,even cast. :ORLY: 

Landed one on the black toby and three casts later hooked another. Must of been a dumb fish or its twin. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Nice little footballs Dundee. And good to see you've gone back to the Toby consistent as all hell that one.

Looks like to be a night for not trying the fly fishing. There's a reason we call it chuck and duck with a few heavy nymphs...

----------


## Dundee

This is where the deer jumped for cover last night.

Armed myself tonight with a rifle and rod.

And the river was mint. :Grin: 

Someone got lucky :ORLY:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

Caught a few with the broker in Taupo.
Best catch of the day was a foul hooked guppy

----------


## Timmay

Mine and his

----------


## Dundee

One of our boys and two mates are camping at the river for 7 days. Well the first two days were windy with NE drizzle and a phone call tonight from a mum.   So I had to go and check aye. Two days and wants her boy back :Wtfsmilie: 

They were all good on day two. :Thumbsup: 



I crept through the long grass on the aproach to their campsite and yelled 'FISH & GAME OFFICER,Licences please!'  fuck they shit themselves but I knew they were all licenced. :Wink:  


I hit the river and first cast hooked and landed a small rainbow using a monkey fly which is the closest replica of a cicada. :Grin: 


Looks messy but the trout recovered after asking the lads if they want breakfast and they weren't starving so it was released.

----------


## Bushrash

Nice six pounder jigging on Rotoiti this morn , fish were rising like a kahwai boil up !!! Stunning morning

----------


## Dundee

Is that a lab having a nosey bushrash?

----------


## Petros_mk

> One of our boys and two mates are camping at the river for 7 days. Well the first two days were windy with NE drizzle and a phone call tonight from a mum.   So I had to go and check aye. Two days and wants her boy back
> 
> They were all good on day two.
> 
> Attachment 32212Attachment 32213
> 
> I crept through the long grass on the aproach to their campsite and yelled 'FISH & GAME OFFICER,Licences please!'  fuck they shit themselves but I knew they were all licenced. 
> 
> 
> ...


those dunes look pretty good for pheasant shooting...

----------


## Dundee

> those dunes look pretty good for pheasant shooting...


A mate flushed two Roosters at Oringi the other day which is about 15km down stream but haven't seen any up here.

----------


## Bushrash

> Is that a lab having a nosey bushrash?


Yeah mate , he goes nuts when we land them ,bloody laugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Hes cute whats his name

----------


## Ryan

Black labs are the best labs.

----------


## Bushrash

> Hes cute whats his name


Zak , coming up two , good young fella when he's not thinking of his stomach !! Which isn't often haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> One of our boys and two mates are camping at the river for 7 days. Well the first two days were windy with NE drizzle and a phone call tonight from a mum.   So I had to go and check aye. Two days and wants her boy back
> 
> They were all good on day two.
> 
> Attachment 32212Attachment 32213
> 
> I crept through the long grass on the aproach to their campsite and yelled 'FISH & GAME OFFICER,Licences please!'  fuck they shit themselves but I knew they were all licenced. 
> 
> 
> ...


You might as well have thown that fish in the bushes as it has about zero chance of survival. All the sand and dirt will remove any protection and it will die of infection or shock. 
Not a dig. Just what I have learnt.

----------


## kiwijames

http://www.bishfish.co.nz/articles/g...leaserules.htm

----------


## Dundee

Well you taught me to smack em on the head hard kiwijames so I did :Psmiley: 

One Christmas Eve rainbow jack. :Grin: 


Thanks @Chris for the Cabelas vest that I was wearing it arrived tonight. :Cool:

----------


## Chris

Your very welcome long as it fits OK ,looking at that fish it could be lucky for ya .
Nice fish ,what was the magic lure?

----------


## Dundee

Yea fits good thanks Chris. The lure was a rapala replica,I forget what it was called. But it has caught a few.

----------


## Chris

Thats a nice solid fish too ,starting to think you need a fish smoker Mr Dundee .

----------


## Dundee

pT got a smoker for Xmas :Wink:

----------


## Chris

clever pressie

----------


## Dundee

Another today on the rapala replica. Released this fatty. :Wink:

----------


## kiwijames

Picked up a couple local rainbows yesterday. Trout numbers are higher than normal but are also quite small around 1-3lbs. Water temperature is very warm. Measured 24deg in main flow and 25deg C air temp. This has forced fish into deep holes and backwaters. An evening or early morning fish will be the only way to get some quality orthodox fly fishing in HB for a while.

----------


## Dundee

I counted 20 trout in the water I fished yesterday. They are still there. Today only seen 10 and lost a good sized rainbow on a cabelas monkey.

My dog was a witness he saw it bust off after the aerial monuvures. The mrs was just around the corner and just heard the splashes and swear words.

Dog thought stuff this time for a nap :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Fished this deep pool again tonight where Bolt was having a nap on the above picture with a new rapala imitation I bought today with H&F vouchers I got for Christmas. They are called 'Strada'



I was fishing where Bolt was resting when I got the strike and this is about 3 metres above the water.  It was going to get messy if the fish held and it did. Down on the silty bank I landed it covered in silt from the splashing and the nylon broke while the fish was half in the water and half out. This is the same pool I caught my trophy brown trout. And the nylon snapped landing that big bugger too.

Walked upstream to wash me and trout. :Have A Nice Day: 


Hooked two more on the way home but didn't land them.

----------


## mrs dundee

Well done mr dundee that must been the 1 that toss in the water last night the big splash.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good size fish dundee.

----------


## P38

Good work Dundee.

Nice Photos and that Rapala looks the biz too.

My suggestion is to use steel traces if you don't want them Monsters busting your line again. 

Will cut down on the amount of  river side swearing too  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

Change of scenery today with a fish up the Ngaruroro. First fish to the net @1300. Not bad for a 1230 start. 
First forum fish for the year?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Walk upstream james, i will be sitting high up above the cameron hut in 2 hrs time and will yell out if i see ya,   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Righto. May get my limit before there so may miss you

----------


## Dundee

> Change of scenery today with a fish up the Ngaruroro. First fish to the net @1300. Not bad for a 1230 start. 
> First forum fish for the year?


Can't see the fish :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

> Can't see the fish


You need Polaroids.

----------


## Dundee

Mangatoro Stream must of been dirty yesterday as the Manawatu was dirty where I normally fish. So I drove 12km upstream and fished the Manawatu River and it was crystal clean. Hooked one and saw some good chunky rainbows. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## P38

> Mangatoro Stream must of been dirty yesterday as the Manawatu was dirty where I normally fish. So I drove 12km upstream and fished the Manawatu River and it was crystal clean. Hooked one and saw some good chunky rainbows.
> Attachment 32631


Nice Dundee  :Thumbsup: 

Time to spark up that smoker PT got for Christmas.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Got this one last night on the oreti river.It really hammered the mayfly spinner.Put a new leader and tippit on 
early on and on the second fish the knot on the ff ing tippit came undone.

----------


## Dundee

Nice upsidedown fish :Thumbsup:

----------


## puku

No photos but we went up to Loganburn dam on the first. Had a fish for a couple of hours and landed for fish between five of us. Not great but ok for middle of the day fishing. Will head back up later in the month

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Got another this morning. First one landed on this streamer with split shot about 30cm in front of it.

----------


## sakokid

Outstanding Dundee, you should take up fly fishing. It's more of a challenge, and it's very addictive.this is from one who has just started.

----------


## Dundee

Nah I will stick too spinning,my son is a flyfishing guy. That was on a streamer so it was fly fishing :Have A Nice Day: 

Off for another flick now with the Mrs and Sean. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

The @mrs dundee  got a wee one that was released. Her first for the New Year.  Few pics from tonight.

----------


## seandundee

Here are some good photos of the sunset  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Went fishing after tea last night with Mr Dundee and Sean Dundee went eeling,saw 1 trout swiming by then a eel following it,it's such a good walk.Anyway fishing away and caught a big fish (not) on one of Chris's lure's so funny i put him back but think was a goner.I thought it was 1 of Mr Dundees soft bait lure lol.  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Down the river for a couple of hours yesterday evening ,did maybe 300m of river but a good result.



Couple for the smoker & my 1st limit bag for 2015 .
With the fishing like that I'll be back this evening for round 2 .

Mrs Dundee ,that lure works far better without the swivel .It will reduce the action & effectiveness of the spinner.
You need the blade to spin not the lure body .

----------


## kiwijames

> Down the river for a couple of hours yesterday evening ,did maybe 300m of river but a good result.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple for the smoker & my 1st limit bag for 2015 .
> With the fishing like that I'll be back this evening for round 2 .
> 
> Mrs Dundee ,that lure works far better without the swivel .It will reduce the action & effectiveness of the spinner.
> You need the blade to spin not the lure body .


Good condition fish Chris.

----------


## Chris

> Good condition fish Chris.


Going to smoke up well Kiwijames , another 2 tonight .

----------


## Dundee

possum trapper got his limit this arvo now he can go hunting. :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> possum trapper got his limit this arvo now he can go hunting. 
> Attachment 33213


Nice  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

And again the bastard :Grin: 

He gave two to his grandad and kept these two. :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

river will be empty soon at that rate!

----------


## Dundee

Take a few out might grow some big ones :Wink:

----------


## Raging Bull

Just getting into spin fishing, been out twice this week.  Saw 10 fish the first day, hooked three, pulled two hooks and lost the other one close to shore.  I need practice! No luck last night, did see a couple though but no luck. 

I have noticed a few fish following the lure in but not biting? Should I change lures? I have been switching between the veltic 3 hook lures and the gold/black tobys.

----------


## Dundee

> Just getting into spin fishing, been out twice this week.  Saw 10 fish the first day, hooked three, pulled two hooks and lost the other one close to shore.  I need practice! No luck last night, did see a couple though but no luck. 
> 
> I have noticed a few fish following the lure in but not biting? Should I change lures? I have been switching between the veltic 3 hook lures and the gold/black tobys.


Keep at it Raging Bull, PT got his flyfishing I'm having a trout drought spinning too.Off soon my fingers are crossed.

----------


## P38

> Just getting into spin fishing, been out twice this week.  Saw 10 fish the first day, hooked three, pulled two hooks and lost the other one close to shore.  I need practice! No luck last night, did see a couple though but no luck. 
> 
> I have noticed a few fish following the lure in but not biting? Should I change lures? I have been switching between the veltic 3 hook lures and the gold/black tobys.


Keep at it Raging Bull.

Black and Gold Toby's rock.  :Thumbsup: 

 If the fish are following it try to speed up the retrieve for a couple of turns.

I've been using a Green and Gold Mepps  .... been catching little buggers and I mean little like Mrs D caught above.

Like you the big buggers show some interest but only follow the lure in.

Another method is to tie on a plastic bubble with a nymph or wet fly 300mm or so underneath it.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Raging Bull

Cheers guys, will head out later in the week for an evening fish.  Will let you know how I get on.

----------


## Dundee

Never got out tonight :Sad:  Well not to the river anyway.

----------


## Dundee

More trout in the Dundee freezer tonight. The limit was caught and one released :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

Went out tonight with  Sean and mr dundee came too saw 2 fish and thats all tonight,its so peaceful,i will put my pics up 2morrow.

----------


## P38

Went for a fish in the upper reaches of the Tutaekuri today.

River conditions are very low, very warm water and full of weed.

We came across very few runs deeper than your knees and only saw one fish of about a pound.

The new Rapala CD3's we where trying out worked great..... had a hook up on every cast.......... on bloody weed that is.

They could also do with a bit more weight in them to enable them to be cast further.

They were ok but I don't think they will be replacing my Black N Gold Toby's any time soon.

Anyway here's a short vid of all the action.  :Wink: 
*N.B.*
No fish were harmed in the making of this video,......... unfortunately  :Sad: 

Enjoy




Cheers
Pete

----------


## Matt2308

@Uplandstalker?

----------


## Dundee

Split shot wouldn't of helped in those conditions @P38.  Did you not get too the Mohaka last night?

----------


## P38

> Split shot wouldn't of helped in those conditions @P38.  Did you not get too the Mohaka last night?


Dundee

Tried the split shot as well ...... that helped with the cast but hooked up just as much weed as the Rapala did.

Didn't get to the river last night ..... had friends drop in and next minute it was midnight and there was no more beer left in the fridge.

The plan is to check out the Mohaka next weekend.

Maybe drop in at Riverlands or Glen Falls or maybe Willow flat.

Got a week to make up my mind.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Uplandstalker

Thanks for the ride up the river @PerazziSC3, Cool boat!

----------


## kiwijames

> Dundee
> 
> Tried the split shot as well ...... that helped with the cast but hooked up just as much weed as the Rapala did.
> 
> Didn't get to the river last night ..... had friends drop in and next minute it was midnight and there was no more beer left in the fridge.
> 
> The plan is to check out the Mohaka next weekend.
> 
> Maybe drop in at Riverlands or Glen Falls or maybe Willow flat.
> ...


Was up Mangatutu last night. Camping with kids. Disaster.
Fishing was very good though with fish smashing cicada patterns for the brief chance I got in the evening. Picked up a couple fat Browns.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Short walk down to the river from the camp site. Big fat bush cicada's making so much noise it was hard to think!
Also, I wanted to get photos of the dragonflies there. They were so big and they had zero fear. They would land on your hand and show off. They were nearly as big as the palm of my hand and were incredible.
Forgot the GoPro so no fish photos or video. The trout certainly enjoyed the cicadas too and would come up from a decent depth to inspect, and if happy smash my big green cicada.

----------


## P38

> Short walk down to the river from the camp site. Big fat bush cicada's making so much noise it was hard to think!
> Also, I wanted to get photos of the dragonflies there. They were so big and they had zero fear. They would land on your hand and show off. They were nearly as big as the palm of my hand and were incredible.
> Forgot the GoPro so no fish photos or video. The trout certainly enjoyed the cicadas too and would come up from a decent depth to inspect, and if happy smash my big green cicada.


James

Two weekends ago We camped there too and fished the two pools just downstream from where that track meets the river.

The legal trout were coming into the Green and Gold Mepps and would follow but not strike.

We did hook onto a couple of fingerlings but not the bigger fish.

Been trying to Teach my wife to fish ...... she's still learning to handle the spin rod and not really confident enough to have a go with a fly rod yet.

Although I have had her fishing with a nymph under a plastic bubble.

Might try some cicada patterns this week end.

Yeah those big black dragon flies make a B52 look small alright.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Cspence

Mate got on to his first 10 pounder a few nights back

----------


## rambo rem700

Best of jigging from the kayak at lake taupo

----------


## Dundee

Bout bloody time I landed another for the freezer. :Have A Nice Day: 

First cast lost my Strada lure to a chunky rainbow,the bloody nylon snapped. :Sad:  And the trout lept out of the water with it in its lip,so if any you fullas see it it is mine :ORLY: 

Second cast I attached a streamer that was made by a mate and Yes Landed a decent size rainbow :Have A Nice Day: 

 @Chris gave me this big reel as I am always wearing out the small spinning reels. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

You have the handel on the correct side  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Got another good one tonight on that streamer. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

And same pool tonight.
http://youtu.be/Fzd9oxUrSFo

----------


## P38

I see you've broken the dry spell Dundee.  :Thumbsup: 

Between you and PT is there any fish left in the lower North Island?  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Chris

> I see you've broken the dry spell Dundee. 
> 
> Between you and PT is there any fish left in the lower North Island? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Probably not !

----------


## Dundee

Bout time aye

----------


## mrs dundee

Just got back fromthe river had a date with mr dundee we get down by the river he cask his rod in and fish took off with his lure,so funny then heforgot his fishing bag so he takes the wally award tonight lol.I saw 1 and got a chase  it was good anyway now im having a Isracs berry cider and its yum.

----------


## Dundee

Fourth decent trout out of the same pool and still haven't got my lures that some trout took. Fat chance of that happening I guess.
Anyway happy with this one. Sorry boring posts I can't add smileys and the tool bar is gone.

----------


## Dundee

Got another last night.


Broke another swivel while landing it.



Yesterdays catch.

----------


## Boulderman

Smashing it!!

----------


## Dundee

Just a small one last night

----------


## Matt2308

Not a trout, but the smile on my face says it all! :-)

----------


## Dundee

What a beauty Matt!

----------


## Dundee

Fuck this was risky,thank goodness for willow weed.

----------


## Dundee

I suck at trout fishing,another from Jacobs pool.

----------


## Dundee

Last nights was a tease but landed a solid one tonight on an articulated streamer that a mate tied for me.Same pool 'Jacobs' if Neckshot dosen't get young Jakey down here soon it will be called Dundees pool.


Last couple of weeks been getting good results here.



And get home and PT added another to the dish

----------


## Dundee

Same streamer landed this brown. The eyes are red because its a full moon.

----------


## Dundee

Last night I went out before the expected cyclone and landed a wee one.

River needs a major flush,slower waters are full of green algae.

The normal water line would be at the willow weed

----------


## Boulderman

Did they die from drinking that Lion Brown, or did you make a beer batter? :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

They will be battered soon, cuppla hours down there tonight and I scored some brownie points.

----------


## Raging Bull

Finally! After 10 or so trips of seeing fish, hooking up but not landing... I landed my first river trout on the first bloody cast of the day!

Small Rainbow on a Veltic from the Rangitikei river! Absolutely stoked!!

----------


## P38

> Finally! After 10 or so trips of seeing fish, hooking up but not landing... I landed my first river trout on the first bloody cast of the day!
> 
> Small Rainbow on a Veltic from the Rangitikei river! Absolutely stoked!! 
> 
> Attachment 35034


Good on Ya Raging Bull  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Raging Bull

No. 2 this evening! My luck is changing.  

Sighted four + one dumb spiker.

----------


## Dundee

I had to go too the local sports shop today to replace some lost lures. All have been lost with good chunky trout in the same pool. Landed one tonight and lost another,no sign of the jewelry that they have eaten. Landed one tonight,lost one but still kept the lure. Landed 5 yesty and the last bastard took the jewelry.

----------


## P38

> I had to go too the local sports shop today to replace some lost lures. All have been lost with good chunky trout in the same pool. Landed one tonight and lost another,no sign of the jewelry that they have eaten. Landed one tonight,lost one but still kept the lure. Landed 5 yesty and the last bastard took the jewelry.


What are you feeding them?

Sounds like you needed to pick up some steel traces too Dundee.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

It has been mentioned P38 but the fight on a little 6lb nylon spinner rod is worth loosing a bit of kit.

----------


## Dundee

These were the modified lures,I cut the trebles off so if a release was required less impact on the trout.

Also cut off the ring at the tip of the lures. 
Results tonight.

----------


## Gibo

You could have just swapped the treble with a normal hook......... :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  that's the whole point of the split ring  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

There were single hooks in the package but nothing like a bit of butchery,two more landed tonight. River is getting a mess,choking up with layers of weed.If we don't get a decent flush soon Jaycobs pool will be out.

----------


## P38

> If we don't get a decent flush soon Jaycobs pool will be out.


No worries Dundee.

Can't be many fish left in it anyway.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Raging Bull

Went out this morning for a bit of spinning on my local, caught one/lost one.

So far its 3 for 4 trips since I hooked my first, each a little bigger than the last and I'm seeing a lot more fish. Pretty happy.

Lost a few scales because I panicked when it dropped the hook as I was landing it (net out of reach), it put up a good fight. 



Cheers, 

Vincent

----------


## Dundee

Nice

----------


## rambo rem700

Finally got my first today, couldnt go with raging bull this morning due to wrk, so headed out the arvo. Bloody stoaked

----------


## P38

> Finally got my first today, couldnt go with raging bull this morning due to wrk, so headed out the arvo. Bloody stoaked
> 
> Attachment 35275


Good on Ya Rambo rem700  :Thumbsup: 

Still trying to get my wife her first one ...... of legal size.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gapped axe

After having trouble with getting strikes but no hook ups, lost 8 on Friday nite. I have since tied the fly to a shorter not smaller hook. Last nite I lost one and landed one. The one I landed was in very good condition around 6lbs. Have filleted it for tea tonite.

----------


## Dundee

Had a mean mutton roast tonight.....burrrp! Stayed home to carve the meat and eat with the family.
Left the quad at 1918hrs at the river by 1928hrs and leaving the river at 1950hrs. :Yuush: 

Jacobs pool again,a nice solid rainbow hen. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Raging Bull

This morning Rambo and I headed down river, caught three, released two due to their size.  We sighted quite a few more.  All an all a good morning. 

1. catch and release. 



2.  In my fridge (smoker date tomorrow) + my new improvised iki spike. 



Cheers.

----------


## Maca49

Taupo is magic today, went out to the left, round the point from Whangamata Bay Kinloch. Nice rainbow off the reef approx 35 metres. Hit the ginger mock just as it hit the bottom, probably filled them down. Good strong fight on light jigging gear

----------


## Raging Bull

Looks like a nice day on the water *Maca*.  Had a few feeds of rainbow lately,  superb eating!

----------


## Maca49

> Looks like a nice day on the water *Maca*.  Had a few feeds of rainbow lately,  superb eating!


Not often the lake stays like that all day, can't beat a day on the lake when it's like that, good old ginger mick never fails, spent the rest of the day sleeping and polishing the boat @Raging Bull

----------


## Maca49

> This morning Rambo and I headed down river, caught three, released two due to their size.  We sighted quite a few more.  All an all a good morning. 
> 
> 1. catch and release. 
> 
> Attachment 35476
> 
> 2.  In my fridge (smoker date tomorrow) + my new improvised iki spike. 
> 
> Attachment 35477
> ...


What river you fishing? Love those stones river beds, lived in Masterton in my youth, fished the Waipoua, Waingawa Rumahanga and the lake that fed the power station out Gladstone, good perch fishing there in those days

----------


## Dundee

> Looks like a nice day on the water *Maca*.  Had a few feeds of rainbow lately,  superb eating!


We hat crumbed rainbow trout and chips last night. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Trout for lunch tomorrow, filleted with skin on, cut into about 20 mm slices, salt and peppered, cooked on their side in butter and little bit of oil, awesome

----------


## rambo rem700

Number 3 now, will be in the smoker tonight.

----------


## Dundee

Much weed down your end Rambo? Manawatu or Pohingina?

----------


## rambo rem700

> Much weed down your end Rambo? Manawatu or Pohingina?



Rangitikei dundee,  yea strting to weed up again. Was good a couple of weeks ago

----------


## veitnamcam

some may find this interesting?

PressReader - Zeitungen von der ganzen Welt

----------


## TeRei

Got a ice cream container of blackberries. Did 2 pools and the 2nd on the 2nd cast had a nice fat trout. Whole of river valley to myself. Only in NZ. It is called paradise.

----------


## Dundee

Manawatu River has had a good flush and is fishable again with all the weed gone. :Thumbsup: 

Landed two tonight one made it to the fridge :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

I didn't catch it but had a feed of trout Friday night, bloody nice it was too.

----------


## Cspence

Plenty of trout moving and feeding in the Rotorua rivers. Landed 3 small (2 pound) aggressive feeding rainbows and lost a nice brown (4-5 pound) all within about 45 minutes

----------


## Gapped axe

Just finished fishing the Police fishing contest. I only caught 1 fish for 2 1/5 days wtf

----------


## Cspence

Oh bugger, thats not the one. Was it decent at least?

----------


## Cspence

Up the ngo anyway they were going crazy, was struggling to get to the bigger fish as the little ones were snapping up my flies before the flies got far enough down to get to the bigger ones

----------


## Dundee

Caught a nice solid rainbow jack this arvo.


Saw the fins break the water out by those logs so threw it a articulated streamer and it was all on. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Landed another rainbow tonight on my homemade flies tied from a mate in Chistchurch.


Released this one.

Both were caught on the black streamer on my spinning rod with a splitshot weight behind the fly.

----------


## Maca49

I'm a privileged bastard! There's not many places in the world as good as this! 10min trout on an imitation mouse

----------


## Dundee

Bloody beauty Maca,now I just need too click my neck in as the pics were sideways :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

What a beauty :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Not as good a nick as I thought when I filletted it. But breakfast will be good! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

At Jakeys pool this arvo looking for ducks but gave the lure a swim :Grin: 

And another good result,this pool has fed us well. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cspence

Looks like you guys got on better than me. Saw plenty of both rainbows and browns, some of them pretty solid as well but just couldn't get anything hungry enough to eat whatever I offered them. The buggers are getting picky haha

----------


## Raging Bull

I haven't been out lately because of all the rain we've had, but I got this a week or so back. 

My first brown Trout (put up a good fight), the river was just calming down and a bit murky.  I smoked it along side a rainbow for caparison, both turned out great but I found the the rainbow a touch better.

----------


## Maca49

> Looks like you guys got on better than me. Saw plenty of both rainbows and browns, some of them pretty solid as well but just couldn't get anything hungry enough to eat whatever I offered them. The buggers are getting picky haha


Catch a small koy carp from the same river as the one your fishing on, can't introduce from another source, and live bait it with a hook through its back and a small balloon to hold it in the water. Browns will go for them. You will note a bit of fast balloon action before the trout strikes its prey, wait for it to turn it, has to eat head first because of the scales. Then wamo! Give it a try.

----------


## Maca49

> At Jakeys pool this arvo looking for ducks but gave the lure a swim
> Attachment 36456
> And another good result,this pool has fed us well.
> Attachment 36457



Nickel spinner?

----------


## Dundee

> Nickel spinner?


Black rublex

----------


## Cspence

Cheers mate, but not allowed bait to my knowledge where I am fishing. And I dont think there are carp around anyway. Certainly haven't seen any anyway but thanks for the tip regardless

----------


## Cspence

Did manage however to get a nice brown, just over 8 pound late last night and gave me a good run around though various snags before I was able to net it. Should be some nice eating tonight

----------


## Maca49

> Cheers mate, but not allowed bait to my knowledge where I am fishing. And I dont think there are carp around anyway. Certainly haven't seen any anyway but thanks for the tip regardless


The Waikatos full of the dirty bloody things! Try some cheese on a small hook!  :Thumbsup: @Cspence

----------


## Maca49

Dipped my line in Taupo tonight! All the trout away on QB duty but shit it's relaxing and peaceful

----------


## Cspence

Oh nah, I always go back to Rotorua to fish. Grew up right next to the Ngongotaha stream. Some bloody big browns lurking there

----------


## Dundee

Was only a few hits here under breast hills nothing landed but still a good arvo :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Fished and froze my arse off yesterday, in the lake, bought new waders, till 10 pm last night, closest I got was a fish that followed the lure in and scared the bejesus out of me by rising about a foot in front of me! Too much moon, three of us fishing for nought. The Hardys rod and reel is very easy to cast!

----------


## Cspence

Heading home, (back to Rotorua) this weekend if anyones keen to go for a fish maybe sunday night or monday

----------


## Danny

> Heading home, (back to Rotorua) this weekend if anyones keen to go for a fish maybe sunday night or monday


I'm in Rotorua bro, caught a good one up the Ngongotaha river in the weekend, may head out for a late arvo fish out Rotoiti or Okataina during weekend into the dark hours if it's not too bloody cold mate. Pm me if your heading out or keen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

Sweet mate, will do. Never fished out there as I tend to keep to the Ngo with it been on my back door, hopefully the weather stays decent and doesnt muddy it up too much. Ill get in touch with you Sunday sometime if I get a chance to go out

----------


## Cspence

Managed to get on to this one Monday night, my guess would be somewhere around the 7 pound mark. Let it go to go and spawn

----------


## Dundee

Been a while since I landed a decent one so I thought a blue toby might be the go as the veltics haven't had much luck lately.

Bloody cold down there but  good result within 30 minutes.

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks to be a good fish Dundee.

What months is the season open for a licence ?
I might get around to trying to catch a trout "properly" some time soon but it will likely be a bloody expensive fish if I get one so want to start at the start of the season if you get my drift.

----------


## Dundee

> Looks to be a good fish Dundee.
> 
> What months is the season open for a licence ?
> I might get around to trying to catch a trout "properly" some time soon but it will likely be a bloody expensive fish if I get one so want to start at the start of the season if you get my drift.


Fishing Licence Info | Fish and Game

----------


## Dundee

Good evening all.
Had a chance to have a flick in the river this arvo. Lost a rainbow on a black and gold toby that put up a good fight and spat the lure about 2metres from landing the bugger. :Sad: 
Changed the lure to a 10gm blue toby for extra weight from fishing from a high bank and landed this wee fella.

Went back down after work and used a black rublix and landed this brown. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Matt2308

Today's effort, put him back to fight another day.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 40694
> Today's effort, put him back to fight another day.


Beauty fish there mate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 40694
> Today's effort, put him back to fight another day.


Well done  :Thumbsup:  :Cool: 
I may be retarded but that just means you cant discriminate against me.

Is that a Trout or Salmon and how does one tell the difference?

----------


## Dundee

> Well done 
> I may be retarded but that just means you cant discriminate against me.
> 
> Is that a Trout or Salmon and how does one tell the difference?


Its a rainbow trout VC caught in the Tekapo Canals at a guess as I have never fished there. On my to do list. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Matt2308

> Its a rainbow trout VC caught in the Tekapo Canals at a guess as I have never fished there. On my to do list.


It is a rainbow, though salmon can look similar when also in spawning colours.

It's not a canal trout, it was caught in a lake within an hours drive of Christchurch.

----------


## Gapped axe

nice fish

----------


## Cspence

Anyone know how the Rotorua rivers are fishing lately? Heading home this weekend and will be heading out if the weathers alright

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Anyone know how the Rotorua rivers are fishing lately? Heading home this weekend and will be heading out if the weathers alright


Taupo's been good for the last month or so with plenty of freshies coming through for the eastern side of the lake but if it sticks to the weather forecast (which is poo's) I'd be looking at getting early evening to the Pipe on Rotoiti or off the beach at Okataina (far left as you can go if there is a slight wind as the food gets corralled in the corners off the beach and the fish come in and prowl the weed line. Moon state is still pretty good so well worth a look.

Failing that lake Rotoma in the corner just where the State Highway goes up the hill out to Kawerau / Whaka is worth a shot during the day as the returning trout spawning area there is close to where they were dropped in by Fish and game - small doll fly or heave and leave a floating glow bug...

Hope it helps...CD

----------


## kiwijames

> Taupo's been good for the last month or so with plenty of freshies coming through for the eastern side of the lake but if it sticks to the weather forecast (which is poo's) I'd be looking at getting early evening to the Pipe on Rotoiti or off the beach at Okataina (far left as you can go if there is a slight wind as the food gets corralled in the corners off the beach and the fish come in and prowl the weed line. Moon state is still pretty good so well worth a look.
> 
> Failing that lake Rotoma in the corner just where the State Highway goes up the hill out to Kawerau / Whaka is worth a shot during the day as the returning trout spawning area there is close to where they were dropped in by Fish and game - small doll fly or heave and leave a floating glow bug...
> 
> Hope it helps...CD


Heave and leavers should keep traveling on to Whakatane and go snapper fishing instead. What a disgraceful way to mock the sport of gentlemen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Even Awahau was fishing well the other afternoon. Limit within two hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Even Awahau was fishing well the other afternoon. Limit within two hours. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I've spent some hours down there. Most of them in sand shoes and shorts before I could afford waders. The main current was bloody cold


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Lost a rainbow tonight on black and gold striped toby :Sad:

----------


## Danny

Took my 10yr old boy in there even mid-summer with his hoha wader rig. We  caught him two but he was nearly hypothermic within twenty minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

Shot for all the info guys. Will have to get out there and ill let you know how I get on. Could be a bit rusty though, its been a few months since I had a rod in me hands

----------


## Gapped axe

Tarawera is quite, not much happening at Rangiuru bay

----------


## Danny

Nephew and Koro out to the Landing this morning; dead quiet. 
Even so, I feel tempted...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

Got out in the ngo this morning for an hour or so. There were a few rainbows around albeit small ones. Landed one and dropped another but was good to get out there again

----------


## Dundee

No trout left in the freezer,I'm off to see if I can change that. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Took my eldest out tonight. Blowing a gale so spinning gear only. She just had her 8th birthday and has been wanting her own rod for a while. 
Dropped her first tonight at the bank. Shame as it was not a bad fish.

----------


## Dundee

She will be hooked for life kiwijames. Blowing so hard here today the river was flowing backwards.

----------


## kiwijames

> She will be hooked for life kiwijames. Blowing so hard here today the river was flowing backwards.


Yes. I think she will insist to be my fishing buddy from now on.

----------


## Dundee

Checked the river this morning from the top of the bank near the run off and it looked murky blue.
Got down there tonight for a fish and we have had no rain just severe gales so I'm picking there must of been a blockage upstream at some stage.
There has been a wave of water down here by the looks but its clean again now.

Anyway fished downstream one way with a black and gold toby one bite nothing landed.

Changed the toby to a brown striped one for the fishing on the way back only 300 metres of water to cover at this location.
Another hit but never landed it and rain was threatening but it didn't eventuate.

Got to the end of the river that was fishable as I had fished down then came back up and stopped here to put the Taihape Terror on.

There was a fish breaking the surface about 3 metres away in ankle (waist deep for me) deep water.
Anyway I cast the Taihape terror about half a metre behind where it was feeding and instant strike.
Quick battle and I landed it.

Second trout for the 2015/16 season :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Took my eldest out tonight. Blowing a gale so spinning gear only. She just had her 8th birthday and has been wanting her own rod for a while. 
> Dropped her first tonight at the bank. Shame as it was not a bad fish.


wow thats so kool,she will be hooked now,when  i started fishing i was hooked .too

----------


## Dundee

@andyanimal31 I landed two on the Taihape terror tonight.

Lost four trout and one was a keeper that broke off right at the edge.My feeble attempt to kick it on the bank failed.
If you can get hold of this lure that I got on holiday at the Taihape sports shop give me a pm because I'm bound to lose it and get it snagged.

----------


## Chris

Had to go out the valley & drop off a couple of headlights for a mate ,it became apparent over the course of our chat Sharpie was on chemo.He been pretty crook for a while now but still fighting it with everything he has.Nice to catch up & jack up a ride to Waikato with him next month.Anyway mentioned was going to try get a trout for dinner & would he use a smoked trout if I got a couple? 
Think the reply was F...ck yeah, with that he suggested I try up the river.I had never been up there so jumped at the idea. 
Caught a small hen fish which I returned then fished on up river seeing a few but no takers. Up near the bush a couple of guys seen lighting a fire by the river. A couple of spots to try on the way down & then a lure change.The 1st trout of this season was soon hooked ,played out then gentled to the net .It went into the net bent like a banana but nice one the start with.

----------


## Rushy

Nice Chris.

----------


## Cspence

Managed to get back down to Rotorua for a few days over the weekend. Landed 6 rainbows within a few hours. Only problem were they were all stick skinny and not overly long. Anyone else been having this problem of late?

----------


## Danny

Four at the Waitite mouth Saturday. Two were good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

Maybe I just need to get out of the river. Don't tend to generally go too far as there are normally plenty around but could be worth a shot next time I'm back

----------


## kiwijames

Bugger. I was there Wednesday and I saw no one fishing so figured it was a bit slow!

----------


## Cspence

Where were you  @kiwijames ? The Waiteti?

----------


## Danny

Things are still slow as. I am not into it. More my father in law 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

Yeah would have to agree with that. There were plenty running up the ngo but few seemed to be feeding. And those that were feeding seemed to be poorly conditioned. The big browns should start moving up shortly (if they havn't started already) so should be worth a walk at the right time

----------


## kiwijames

> Where were you  @kiwijames ? The Waiteti?


Yes. My parents live on the river.
Went to Okere Falls for a look as its been a long time since I was last there. Tough fishing now (from about 25 years ago last time I went there).

----------


## Dundee

Got a small brown earlier.The dog approved.

----------


## Rushy

It's a tiddler Dundee.  But well done anyway.

----------


## Raging Bull

Bought a 15/16 licence on Saturday, landed first four fish of season (saw a few more) on Sunday, released two small ones. 

Spinners going back in the shed, bringing out the new (first) fly rod once I get it strung up! Frustrating/challenging times ahead... haven't got a clue what I'm doing when it comes to fly fishing.

----------


## Rushy

> Bought a 15/16 licence on Saturday, landed first four fish of season (saw a few more) on Sunday, released two small ones. 
> 
> Spinners going back in the shed, bringing out the new (first) fly rod once I get it strung up! Frustrating/challenging times ahead... haven't got a clue what I'm doing when it comes to fly fishing.  
> 
> Attachment 42031


Good work.. Carpe Diem could give you some pointers on fly fishing if you need them.

----------


## Dundee

Nice rainbows @Raging Bull

----------


## kiwijames

> Bought a 15/16 licence on Saturday, landed first four fish of season (saw a few more) on Sunday, released two small ones. 
> 
> Spinners going back in the shed, bringing out the new (first) fly rod once I get it strung up! Frustrating/challenging times ahead... haven't got a clue what I'm doing when it comes to fly fishing.  
> 
> Attachment 42031


May work out one day I can show you how to look stupid with a really expensive carbon fibre fish spooker.
Pay back for the brewing advice.

----------


## Raging Bull

> May work out one day I can show you how to look stupid with a really expensive carbon fibre fish spooker.
> Pay back for the brewing advice.


Sounds good. 

If your over this way, feel free to drop me a line.. could take you for a tour of the plant (if not too busy) and then go for a fish.

----------


## Dundee

All the learners were here with there fancy fly rods and hit the river before me :ORLY: 

I got down there and pulled a fat rainbow out on a streamer that a mate tyed for me.And the lads got none. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Your sounding like your range finder :Thumbsup:  good fishing!

----------


## Rushy

> Your sounding like your range finder good fishing!


Have you met Dundee Maca? He is way more noisy than any range finder I have ever used.

----------


## Gibo

> Have you met Dundee Maca? He is way more abusive than any range finder I have ever used.


Yes he is a grumpy little troll  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Yes he is a grumpy little troll

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 42115


If I had another pair it would be even more reason for you to try and cut them off!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Been tough at the river lately,had a hell of a bite on the taihape terror the other night.Reel was screaming as the tention took and landed a hunk of steel :Wtfsmilie: 

The bloody fly fisherman are kicking my ass. :XD:

----------


## Rushy

Trespass the fly fishermen Dundee.  Tell them you have customary rights to that stretch of the river.

----------


## Dundee

Fish & Game has released 1000 juvenile trout into Lake Tarawera as part of its ongoing liberation strategy, in an attempt to address the lakes declining fish numbers...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fish & Game has released 1000 juvenile trout into Lake Tarawera as part of its ongoing liberation strategy, in an attempt to address the lakes declining fish numbers...


I wish they would do the same down here.

----------


## Dundee

> I wish they would do the same down here.


Me too

----------


## Dundee

Well it has happened I got the Taihape terror smashed off by a big brown and now it is wearing a new piercing on its lip.If anyone can get hold of this lure I will pay for it and postage. @andyanimal31 it was at your local store mate.But if anyone can get me one done deal.

It has caught me a few.

Landed a small rainbow on a toby will go back down after I've had a feed :Wink:

----------


## andyanimal31

I will go see giles this week and get one to ya!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Cheers Andy much appreciated. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## akaroa1

Picked up a mate from the airport who's here for 2 months fishing.
Went straight to the Canterbury high country for 4 days fishing.
Poor bugger lost a big 4kg ish brown on day 2. Little black nymph did the trick but the hook broke at the bend.
Day 3 he broke his very expensive german #7 weight rod on a small brown. Very bad luck ! So now only has light #5 weight Sage rod as back up.
Day four he caught this 4kg plus fish on a dry fly with the #5 rod. Pretty awesome to watch and land it for him. Now the previous dissipointments  are all forgotten.

Then he catches this 3.5kg one 3 hours later on the same dry fly in another pool 5km up river.

That was the icing on the cake and ended his best day fishing ever ( and he's fished all over the world).
We landed 30 fish between us in the 4 days.

----------


## Dundee

Landed 5 this arvo all little and on this lure.

All went back

----------


## Rushy

Very good sportsmanship Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Bought a new lure today..$9 bux three hits one landed then lost it on a snag.

----------


## Dundee

Carried on with dog at foot.

Went back to the normal hole and landed this beauty :Have A Nice Day: 

Dog going home through the silage paddock.

Mint evening to finish off the day.

----------


## mrs dundee

Good 1 mr dundee

----------


## Rushy

Best you drop the silage paddock before it dries out Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Not my silage paddock to drop Rushy.

----------


## Dundee

Got a couple new lures today

Which one to try?

Black fury landed one tonight.

----------


## Rushy

> Not my silage paddock to drop Rushy.


Jeez don't let that stop you Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> Got a couple new lures today
> Attachment 42916
> Which one to try?
> Attachment 42917
> Black fury landed one tonight.
> Attachment 42918


Ha ha ha ha black fury.  Sounds like an old buddy of mine.

----------


## Dundee

Toby done the trick. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Toby done the trick.
> Attachment 43017


Nice fish.

----------


## Dundee

My web belt :Psmiley: 

My office :Psmiley: 

My (her) dog that comes with me :Grin: 

Trout going crazy tonight. :Have A Nice Day: 

Landed three and lost the last one too a Manawatu river monster :ORLY: 

Bastard came in for the kill before I could land it.

All over rover

----------


## Rushy

A bit of drama on the river Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Had a Taranaki farmer with me today that has never been trout fishing. I lent him a rod and let him choose the lures but he got none and I landed four. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> Had a Taranaki farmer with me today that has never been trout fishing. I lent him a rod and let him choose the lures but he got none and I landed four.
> Attachment 43118


That's probably 'cos he wasn't playing by your 'Vagas rules, and was trying to catch fish whilst sober.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Had a Taranaki farmer with me today that has never been trout fishing. I lent him a rod and let him choose the lures but he got none and I landed four.
> Attachment 43118


Bro turn round and look at that water.
Bloody dairy farmers a it's cow shit green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Bloody sheep and beef :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Bro turn round and look at that water.
> Bloody dairy farmers a it's cow shit green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly looks cow shit green to me Brads.  Got your back buddy.

----------


## BRADS

> Certainly looks cow shit green to me Brads.  Got your back buddy.


Yeah mate. 
Dirty dairying 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Yeah mate. 
> Dirty dairying 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the problem right there Brads (black and white) real cows are jerseys :Pacman:

----------


## Rushy

The 


> Yeah mate. 
> Dirty dairying 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Udderly irresponsible.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

How can that be dirty dairying the girls are all going for a bath .

----------


## Dundee

> How can that be dirty dairying the girls are all going for a bath .


And not one is having a shit :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

One more for the night on a lure that replicates the brown beetle or bomber :Grin: 

Only small but still better than none and it swam free once the piercing was removed :Have A Nice Day: 

The taranaki lads left a mess last night but have bloody good taste in the beer of our war heroes :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Did they get let out of the Naki with a right to return Dundee or were they unceremoniously exiled?

----------


## Dundee

> Did they get let out of the Naki with a right to return Dundee or were they unceremoniously exiled?


One was exiled and farms not far from here the other one will return :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Neat afternoon with the girl. Saw this one feeding under a willow on either emergers or duns (hard to tell).

----------


## Dundee

Landed one small brown yesty and lost four gave the new reel a good work out.As the old reel has been worn out.

Today one of the lads made an articulated streamer.

I took it swimming with a bit of split shot to add a little bit more weight on the spinning rod.

I had several chase it and one hit but nothing landed on it.
On the way back I changed to the black fury and landed this solid rainbow hen.

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish Dundee

----------


## Gibo

> Landed one small brown yesty and lost four gave the new reel a good work out.As the old reel has been worn out.
> Attachment 43265Attachment 43266
> Today one of the lads made an articulated streamer.
> Attachment 43267
> I took it swimming with a bit of split shot to add a little bit more weight on the spinning rod.
> Attachment 43270
> I had several chase it and one hit but nothing landed on it.
> On the way back I changed to the black fury and landed this solid rainbow hen.
> Attachment 43271


Seen that bottom pic before mate  :Psmiley:  hahahhahaha nah just pulling ya tit, nice muddie  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Bloody good fillets

----------


## kiwijames

> Bloody good fillets
> Attachment 43338Attachment 43339


Jesus, that first picture looks like someone tried to freeze dry your fish

----------


## Tahr

> Jesus, that first picture looks like someone tried to freeze dry your fish


I thought it was an Egyptian mummy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Jesus, that first picture looks like someone tried to freeze dry your fish


I had to laugh while in Oz recently, caught some edible? fish in the Murray and the old boy reckons just leave it out for a day or two to 'set'...........oh yeah whatever mate i'll roll with it. First one got eaten by something overnight and only the head was left and the second one he gutted and cooked two days later. Tasted like arse.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum,yum more for the freezer

----------


## kiwijames

@EeeBees. Thanks for the access directions. Worked a charm.

Got blown away for the first time in a while. Not a big fish but strong and probably foul hooked. 
Found some more decent sized fish that can wait for another day too. Wind was not in my favour at all. Nor was it for this Toebiter (Dobsonfly).

----------


## Cspence

Got out last night for a night fish. Managed to hook eight browns in just over an hour yet I was only competent enough to actually get one in the net. Could have done with a net man, I wasn't on point that night. Plus it would have saved me a few flies too haha

----------


## Dundee

Managed to land one yesty in the wind lost 5.
Tonight I trust my dog and cross the river if he gets wet nuts its over my gumboots.
Only saw one and followed the dog back across as the light was fading followed the dog and the barstard took me in the deep end.
Wet boots in the morning no trout but Jakeys pool would be a fly fishers dream. Trout jumping out at flys at 2115 it looked like a bubble bath..probably not big fish but heaps in the river.

----------


## Dundee

I went fishing a bit earlier tonight as the Ruahine Ranges were getting some rain.

Told the Mrs I won't be gone for three hours left at 1800 and back after 2100hrs :ORLY: 
Landed a brown trout

Bolt checked the lures to use. :Have A Nice Day: 

This big deep hole is where I caught my trophy trout but it is a mission to land one in quick sand :Wtfsmilie: 

I had hooked two and landed one keeper on the brown lure 

Fished my way back using a black fury witch is my favourite lure as it was the one that landed my personal best trout.
And I had action :Grin: 

Landed the bugger :Have A Nice Day: 

3hours and two nice trout same water was coverered last night and zilch last night.

----------


## Rushy

Bloody good on ya Dundee.  And yes, 1800 to 2100 is three hours if you put that up to have us check your math.

----------


## Dundee

I wanted to get to the pool by the willow tree just under the Ruahine Ranges

Started heading there still had a way to go when the bloody shearer pulled out of a job.

Few texts later might have it sorted.
Headed back early to get hold of a sheep shearer.
Got some action on the way back.

Nah i didn't get home early I was late again :Grin: 
Was a beauty anyway nice rainbow jack trout

Caught on a black fury lure

----------


## Rushy

What do you need a shearer for Dundee.  You are a bloody dairy farmer.

----------


## akaroa1

Caught two 4 kg fish in one afternoon a couple of weeks ago ... finally got the images off my mate who has been off fishing all over the south island ever since.
North Canterbury high country on a Rapala and spin fishing into the holes that were un-fishable by the fly fishers.

I lost two big ones ( broken hooks ) in the Upper Grey the week before and also broke my rod on a 2kg brown.
So it was nice to land a couple of trophy size ones this time.

----------


## Dundee

Been at it again landed two rainbows.
Fished a new area jeeze there is heaps of trout around. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stug

Got these two yesterday

----------


## mrs dundee

Been to the river with mr dundee and sean dundee this morning heaps of fish 7 bites and 6 chasers,try my luck again tonight down the river yay love it.

----------


## kiwijames

Certainly some good fishing to be had.
I nipped down to the local creek for a bit of R&R this arvo. Picked up a good condition rainbow hen after only a couple casts. Too small so let it go for another day.
Found a back water that had promise and hooked an old jack that was in poor condition so let him go too. He was well past his prime but would have been a good fish in his day.

Found another fish cruising a beat another 50m upstream. Great fight from a surpurbly conditioned hen. The MIL is in town and like smoked trout so this one came home.

----------


## R93

Nice condition hen that one fulla.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

The young fella didn't want to tag along this arvo in the heat. I came prepared with the new fishing bag. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Bit of action

Another nice rainbow hen landed. :Have A Nice Day: 

Mrs D on the way home

----------


## Rushy

Is that electronic scale calibrated the same as your range finder Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

Top of the range Rushy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Got a mate downstream into fresh water fishing.He and his mate came out last night and grabbed some lures off me and went back to the river at his place.They were itching to give it a go but the warehouse was only shop open and the bought rods with 15lb nylon which is not ideal for trout fishing.The trout will see the line.
Anyway young fella asks me to go to H&F this morning and heres my mate spending up on freshwater fishing gear. Rod and reel withe line,lures,tackle box,polaroid glasses,and a fishing pack and a licence.......................$350.00
Dude at H&F owes me a deal or two now. :Wink: 
I went fishing for a couple of hours this arvo and seen heaps.

Polaroids really do help as this next photo the trout were further away but a just blurrs on the picture.

Tried all my fancy lures,rapalas,veltics and even used a few articulated streamers and few chases but nothing.
Put on the black/gold striped toby and landed a fat rainbow.Let it go.

My mates coming out later and I'm going to take him to a few pools that hold trout hope its "tight lines" for him.

Later in the week @CANKIWI and his family are calling in to try there luck.

----------


## Rushy

That rainbow looks more like a rugby ball than a fish

----------


## CANKIWI

> Got a mate downstream into fresh water fishing.He and his mate came out last night and grabbed some lures off me and went back to the river at his place.They were itching to give it a go but the warehouse was only shop open and the bought rods with 15lb nylon which is not ideal for trout fishing.The trout will see the line.
> Anyway young fella asks me to go to H&F this morning and heres my mate spending up on freshwater fishing gear. Rod and reel withe line,lures,tackle box,polaroid glasses,and a fishing pack and a licence.......................$350.00
> Dude at H&F owes me a deal or two now.
> I went fishing for a couple of hours this arvo and seen heaps.
> Attachment 44057
> Polaroids really do help as this next photo the trout were further away but a just blurrs on the picture.
> Attachment 44058
> Tried all my fancy lures,rapalas,veltics and even used a few articulated streamers and few chases but nothing.
> Put on the black/gold striped toby and landed a fat rainbow.Let it go.
> ...


The wife and I are looking forward to it. I very much appreciate you showing us around!

----------


## Maca49

One minute Trout! Spent the afternoon with my wife, daughter, husband and three grand kids on the Great Lake, out of Whangmata Bay to the left into Whakaipo Bay, for a lazy afternoon swimming and enjoying a magic day, weather and lake perfect! Left about 4 pm and stopped for a quick bit of jig fishing half back into Whangamata Bay. Dropped in 3 Ginger Micks, 46 metres, hit the bottom and Whamo nice hen, chucked rod in boat, Grand kids suitably impressed, trout for breakfast! Doesn't get easier than that! :Cool:

----------


## akaroa1

Picked up this 9 pound brown yesterday evening. 
Canterbury low country river.
Third fish over 8 pounds this month.
Its true !! Big fish do like big lures !!

----------


## Dundee

> The wife and I are looking forward to it. I very much appreciate you showing us around!


Make it Thursday @CANKIWI got your text while still at river and didn't realize friday was new years day.
Happy learner tonight will wack more pics up tomorow.

----------


## Dundee

Oh well its nearly tomorrow here are the action shots :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Five rods and I was the only one that landed one.Mrs D hooked one and it snapped the nylon and took off with a fancy piercing on the lip.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I am finally on the board for the 2015-2016 season. A good friend took me out to a new found SPOT X on the Oreti River just outside Invercargill.

These weighed in at 3lb 11oz and 3lb 13oz (gutted) on the kitchen scales.

Yes, Catch and Eat is the name of the game down here.

----------


## Rushy

A couple of nice looking fish.  Well done.

----------


## Dundee

just the one for me last night.

----------


## Sean

Im gonna try fly fishing

----------


## Dundee

Enjoyed the afternoon with @CANKIWI and his family along with @mrs dundee and @Sean.  One was landed by the master guide and given to the cankiwis to take back to base.

Now to climb down the bank and take the hook out.It was a long way down :ORLY: 

Plans in place for next trip.

----------


## CANKIWI

Had a great time looking forward to comming out again!

Neil

----------


## Dundee

First trout for 2016 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> First trout for 2016
> Attachment 44228


Nice.  You are the Troutmeister Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Got one more on new years day under the influence of brown bombers and my bomber replica did the trick.

----------


## stug

Got my first for 2016, a bit of a snake but it will smoke up well for dinner tomorrow

----------


## Rushy

> Got my first for 2016, a bit of a snake but it will smoke up well for dinner tomorrow 
> 
> Attachment 44256


Crazy eyes on that fish

----------


## Dundee

Did a cuppla hours fishing early arvo,saw heaps but no bites.
Replaced my nylon as it was getting a bit dodgey.

With the length on that spool I can cast from Dannevike to Pahiatua :Grin: 
Went back down at 1600hrs for a bit longer. Sighted a beauty from the top of a bank and a few carefully aimed casts had this rainbow fighting. I had to take the fighting trout 50 metres downstream before I could land it as the bank was to steep.Trout came to the waters edge just as the lure came free. Some fast work and job done. :Cool: 

Trout gutted and packed away and I carried on fishing when I saw an eel 20 metres down stream heading to the gutz so I followed it up and took a few pics.

Landed another further downstream and released it.

Started to head back to the bike as it was just beginning to rain,we need it here. Great place to leave the wet weather gear when you are 2km away from bike. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum some more fish for the freezer.

----------


## Dundee

Hot down there this arvo no luck on the lures so tried possum trappers home made articulated streamer.

Once wet it takes a different shape and bang got one. Bloody good fight took a while to land the fat rainbow.

It was well and truly hooked.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee if it is hot down there then why the hell have you got a jacket on?  Or is that one of the archived photos that @BRADS keeps telling us about?

----------


## Dundee

18 mils has fallen Rushy we needed it,it might be a bit coloured down there tonight.

----------


## mrs dundee

Leave some fish for me and Sean lol

----------


## P38

> Leave some fish for me and Sean lol


You tell him Mrs D  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Driverman

Don't think there can be many fish left in that river.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody wet down there tonight....still clean here in the upper Manawatu and down stream it was dirty all the run off from the Ruahine Ranges flowing in down stream.
Landed one small bow and a big brown won the fight in Jacobs pool,reel was screaming and trout was heading for the lower rapids as i was trying to tighten the drag but the bugger won. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Trout fillets are well stocked at the moment  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

After 48 mils on the weekend the river was like this yesterday.

----------


## Dundee

Tonight @mrs dundee and I went down and it was clearing.

Few more earth quakes and that will drop in the river.16 yesty and about 10 today :ORLY: 

Mrs D Fishing


Jacobs pool done it again with our mate "Toby" tree watching from above. @mrs dundee lands her first trout for 2016


Toby bro you will live with us for eternity.

Jacobs pool and Toby tree on last light.


I landed one and released it on last light on the brown bomber lure :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

I think that tree may be lucky DD  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Holey crap who is looking down on us?

Then I get this text as I had run out of ammo before I even went fishing :Wtfsmilie: 

If Toby was here Mrs D he would of gutted it with a rock.
Nice trout in the famous Jacob pool with that iconic tree  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Mrs D.  Dundee will be jealous of your success, he has never caught such a good looking trout.

----------


## Dundee

The monster cat having a graze on the fish frame.

----------


## Dundee

My turn to catch one tonight Jacobs pool again :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dan88

what terrible pollution you have down there, full cans of lion brown poor trout

----------


## Dundee

> what terrible pollution you have down there, full cans of lion brown poor trout


That was the lure it gota beat waikato :Grin:

----------


## Dan88

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> That was the lure it gota beat waikato


I call bullshit Dundee.  Waikato is a well known river that is the longest river in New Zealand that some very exceptional trout live in.  I doubt seriously that there is a river anywhere called Lion Brown and I am quite sure that even if there was, trout would avoid it like the plague.

Waikato - 1
Lion Brown - 0

----------


## Gibo

You drink Waikato Dundee.......we have seen you  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

No trout tonight as some fulla put this sign up at the river access :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

No waikatos were hurt :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> No trout tonight as some fulla put this sign up at the river access
> Attachment 44425
> No waikatos were hurt


Well done Dundee.  That message is clear, concise and to the point and when two monosyllabic words convey such a depth of meaning it serves to prove that language does not need to be complicated.  Hats off to you, now why no Waikato?

----------


## Dundee

I kept a wide birth from that access tonight. Bloody youth of today.Motorbikes ,cars doing wheelies in the paddock and the mrs saw a dude  on a roof rack while it was wheeling.Chopper just picked one up from there.

----------


## Rushy

> I kept a wide birth from that access tonight. Bloody youth of today.Motorbikes ,cars doing wheelies in the paddock and the mrs saw a dude  on a roof rack while it was wheeling.Chopper just picked one up from there.Attachment 44452


Either your camera wasn't steady or you just posted a picture of an Arabic neon sign.

----------


## Dundee

The helicopter and all the drama was a km away from where I was,we still haven't heard what happened.
Access to river was clear of the young and dumb tonight so I went back down that way.Someone had left their car behind.

Few pics from tonight. Cuppla videos to come but good things take time.

----------


## Dundee

Heard today that some youngster broke their ankle and helicopter was sent from palmy.

I got two tonight this was the best.

----------


## Antz

I'm impressed with the quality of trout you have in NZ I haven't seen fish that good since I left the UK then they were in stocked lakes. Can't wait to catch some and get my kids to taste real wild fish

Antz

----------


## Dundee

landed two trout tonight but they were released to feed the eels :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Dundee

Landed two tonight and were both released.

My mate "Bomber" that is down stream had a good night.

----------


## bomber

3 tonight.
Hooked a good one straightened the  barb on me chinese lure ankle deep water when came off leapt in up close and personal with it but it slipped away cold and wet hitting the spa

----------


## Hades

10 days at the big lake. 17 trout landed in total.  A couple of special pics.

----------


## P38

Just spent all day on the Mohaka teaching my wife to spin fish.

Despite fishing some good pools and runs, and her being a fast learner, no Fish were seen let along landed  :Sad: 

Can't believe we spent all day fishing and didn't get a single hook up ......... Must be loosing my touch.  :Oh Noes: 

Might try the Tuki tomorrow.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Danny

Tarawera. A nice evening.

----------


## Dundee

> Just spent all day on the Mohaka teaching my wife to spin fish.
> 
> Despite fishing some good pools and runs, and her being a fast learner, no Fish were seen let along landed 
> 
> Can't believe we spent all day fishing and didn't get a single hook up ......... Must be loosing my touch. 
> 
> Might try the Tuki tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Was tough down here today only hooked one despite putting in the hard yards.Saw heaps. ya welcome to come down here p38 you will definately see trout.

----------


## P38

> Was tough down here today only hooked one despite putting in the hard yards.Saw heaps. ya welcome to come down here p38 you will definately see trout.


Might take you up on that offer @Dundee.

I'm sure once she has landed her first fish she will be away.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## BRADS

Upper Tuki has some bloody Massive trout in it Pete 
And they won't taste like cow shit like Dundee's one do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Upper Tuki has some bloody Massive trout in it Pete 
> And they won't taste like cow shit like Dundee's one do 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha

I'm not sure she will want to taste any trout.

She's probably more your catch and release type Girl.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Upper Tuki has some bloody Massive trout in it Pete 
> And they won't taste like cow shit like Dundee's one do 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upper Tuki will be bloody near dry :Psmiley:  And as for the cowshit in the river down here its all bullshit :Oh Noes:

----------


## Maca49

Two on Taupo today, jigging The Ginger Mick, had both on board in about 15 mins, released the second just under 450mm. Nice afternoon on the Great Lake

----------


## Rushy

Maca everything is on a lean.  Were you on the piss as well?

----------


## Maca49

Rushy I have given up trying to get photo in the correct orientation, if there's a trick to it I have yet to learn, to correct it would take me hours, so lock your screen and turn your tablet 90 degrees :O O:

----------


## P38

> Rushy I have given up trying to get photo in the correct orientation, if there's a trick to it I have yet to learn, to correct it would take me hours, so lock your screen and turn your tablet 90 degrees


 @Maca49

It's probably caused by the angle of the dangle, so either adjust the angle or the dangle.

That or your slipping off the edge of the earth in which case there's nothing more you can do.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

Thanks Pete I'll spin the camera while I'm snapping! @Pete do you belong to a pistol club in the bay? If so do they have any retired guys shooting mid week?

----------


## Rushy

> @Maca49
> 
> It's probably caused by the angle of the dangle,


Pete in Maca's case it is the slope on the dope.

----------


## Dundee

I've got a pet trout for P38 and his wife.Its gonna be a scorcher today down there.

----------


## Chris

That fish will cook in that puddle I'd take it home n cook it.Let P38 work for his he'll appreciate it more that way.

----------


## Dundee

Its gone Chris I had in there waiting for text from my sis.If she didn't contact me I was going to release it. :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

@P38 and mrs p38 joined us today,plenty trout seen but nothing landed.A big one swimming past mrs p38.

Finished up at Jacobs pool.

----------


## stug

Went out for a fish, managed one. Nymphing wasn't working so used my daughters spinning rod and a black and gold Toby  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

> @P38 and mrs p38 joined us today,plenty trout seen but nothing landed.A big one swimming past mrs p38.
> Attachment 44743Attachment 44744
> Finished up at Jacobs pool.
> Attachment 44745


 @Dundee, Mrs D and Sean

Thanks for the day out, your awesome hosts.  :Thumbsup: 

Plenty of fish seen too.

We had a bloody good time even though the fish weren't biting ( I think your feeding them too much Dundee  :Wink:  ).

Mrs P38 is still very keen after seeing the Trout today.  

Will keep trying.

Good luck fishing tonight.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

@bomber came with me and sean tonight.We fished up stream then went back to Jacobs pool to end the night.

bomber had one hit but striked as if it was a sea fish which probably wripped the lure out of the trouts lip.Still educating this fulla but he learnt a lot tonight.
Tight lines :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

Beer waz cold, good strike nearly fouled hooked @Dundee

----------


## kiwijames

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UE6GrJr6oVg

----------


## Gibo

> Beer waz cold, good strike nearly fouled hooked @Dundee


Did it go sailing over his head?  :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Slow cooker

----------


## BRADS

> Slow cooker


With a name like bomber are you the drunk midgets brother?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Did it go sailing over his head?



Hook came flying back pretty bloody fast :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

We had 22mils of rain a few nights ago so it wasn't crossable in my gummmies

----------


## Dundee

Made it across last night.

Landed one on the "enticer"  Cheap paint coming off all ready.

----------


## bomber

2 lb rainbow tonight Tryed new territory 
Need a bright spark how do I load photos from ph?

----------


## BRADS

> 2 lb rainbow tonight Tryed new territory 
> Need a bright spark how do I load photos from ph?


Use Tapatalk on your phone mate.
Don't bother asking that pissed midget how to do it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Chur downloaded it I'm not a dwarf 😂


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Chur downloaded it I'm not a dwarf 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Bwahaha i recognise  that avatar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> 2 lb rainbow tonight Tryed new territory 
> Need a bright spark how do I load photos from ph?


I smell a rat.  Do you:
A. Make more noise than the average gnome?
B. Have a lazy eye?
C. Have ears that are not very far above your ankles?
D. Drink Lion Brown in packs of 24?
E. Have mates that have referred to you as the smurf?
F. Own a Leatherman?
G. Have a tendency to get pissed daily?
H. Milk cows for a living?
I. All of the above?

----------


## bomber

> I smell a rat.  Do you:
> A. Make more noise than the average gnome?
> B. Have a lazy eye?
> C. Have ears that are not very far above your ankles?
> D. Drink Lion Brown in packs of 24?
> E. Have mates that have referred to you as the smurf?
> F. Own a Leatherman?
> G. Have a tendency to get pissed daily?
> H. Milk cows for a living?
> I. All of the above?


Everything but the smurf 😜

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Sorry Rushy bomber is just another fisho that pulls tits. Gave our lad his first job. Drinks superior beer. Milks cows and is downstream on the Manawatu River.

----------


## Rushy

> Sorry Rushy bomber is just another fisho that pulls tits. Gave our lad his first job. Drinks superior beer. Milks cows and is downstream on the Manawatu River.


All good.  For a moment I thought you had developed a split personality.

----------


## kiwijames

Was a cracker day for a fish so off I went. Cicada's were singing all day so I figure they would be the lure-du-jour. Wrong. The extra splashy presentation only sent every fish to cover and was exchanged for more traditional fodder. Even then my casting was so shite I'm surprised I as not yellow carded by the trout. Eventually managed to sort my stuff out and picked up a couple for my trouble. 
The best came home for a dinner date.

----------


## R93

Thats a nice fat hen KJ.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Thats a nice fat hen KJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yeah, they have been of late. Big thanks to @EeeBees too for some easy access.

----------


## veitnamcam

Do you fish working upstream or down or it makes no difference?
How do you sex a trout (or salmon for that matter) without getting out the knife?

----------


## P38

> Was a cracker day for a fish so off I went. Cicada's were singing all day so I figure they would be the lure-du-jour. Wrong. The extra splashy presentation only sent every fish to cover and was exchanged for more traditional fodder. Even then my casting was so shite I'm surprised I as not yellow carded by the trout. Eventually managed to sort my stuff out and picked up a couple for my trouble. 
> The best came home for a dinner date.


Bloody Nice Hen that @kiwijames  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Do you fish working upstream or down or it makes no difference?
> *How do you sex a trout* (or salmon for that matter) without getting out the knife?


 @veitnamcam

You have to kiss them mate

Hens like a bit of tongue action.

Jacks don't and tend to bite back. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Do you fish working upstream or down or it makes no difference?
> How do you sex a trout (or salmon for that matter) without getting out the knife?


Look at the trout jaw structure VC.  They are quite different between male and female.

----------


## kiwijames

> Do you fish working upstream or down or it makes no difference?
> How do you sex a trout (or salmon for that matter) without getting out the knife?


I always try to work upstream. The fish has eyes in its head, not its ass. Sneaking up behind them is always easier. Plus natural food will drift downstream. If I cast upstream the fly comes back down to me, naturally. Trout will always be suspicious of a mayfly swimming upstream. 
Sex is fairly easy. The head gives it away. The short nose and jaw of a female (hen) is always going to be smaller. The jacks (males) will have a longer snout and jaw, with the larger males getting quite a hook at the end of the jaw.

----------


## bomber

> All good.  For a moment I thought you had developed a split personality.


Well he could be my twin brother from another mother and father 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Peaceful evening and got breakfast 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Nice jack

----------


## kiwijames

> Nice jackAttachment 45103


Is that the Dannevirke death grip?

----------


## Maca49

Gutting it like a rabbit out the vent! :O O:

----------


## Dundee

> Is that the Dannevirke death grip?


He couldn't go far as a rock had just smacked him in the head before the photo was taken.

----------


## Dundee

That trout was caught from the area @P38

Did you guys have a look there the other day?

----------


## Dundee

Busy down by the Manawatu gorge.Mrs D had one hook up but nothing landed.

----------


## Danny

Between me, my boy, my nephew and their grandad we landed over 50 fish for the day yesterday. Was great to see the little ones enjoy and appreciate a great sport. Only three fish were harmed in the making of this movie/adventure.

----------


## P38

> That trout was caught from the area @P38
> Attachment 45155Attachment 45156
> Did you guys have a look there the other day?


 @Dundee

Yes we stopped and looked.

The water level was very low so we didn't stay too long.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

> Between me, my boy, my nephew and their grandad we landed over 50 fish for the day yesterday. Was great to see the little ones enjoy and appreciate a great sport. Only three fish were harmed in the making of this movie/adventure. 
> Attachment 45159Attachment 45160Attachment 45161


Awahou?

----------


## Dundee

Got invited downstream by my mate @bomber for a fish.

Sean and I joined him at the mouth of the Tamaki Stream where it runs into the Manawatu River.

Wasn't long when bomber landed one :Grin: 

As we arrived at the mouth of the Tamaki I noticed we couldn't see the Ruahines so I placed a long stick right on the waters edge to see if it was rising @BRADS must be a bit wet at the headwaters? We baled when it had risen to this level. :Thumbsup: 

We headed on out of the Tamaki and went thru bombers farm to his favourite spot on one condition I wouldn't catch his three pet trout :Wink: 

Well I left his pet trout down there but landed this :Grin: 

I bet Mrs bomber isn't to happy with me getting him hooked on this freshwater fishing. :Wink: 
Good rain falling now,thanks bomber for taking us down your end. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

Trying to lajd @Dundee with my new brown fury lure.
Good evenings fishing.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Trying to lajd @Dundee with my new brown fury lure.
> Good evenings fishing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That lure will work every time mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Had a bit of rain last night so I went back down to Jacobs pool and the weed was flushed.

----------


## bomber

> Had a bit of rain last night so I went back down to Jacobs pool and the weed was flushed.
> Attachment 45217Attachment 45218Attachment 45219Attachment 45220Attachment 45221Attachment 45222Attachment 45223


Those brown bomber lures work again  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Yip here is thee vid.
https://youtu.be/S9sMTgFmnEU

----------


## Rushy

Gotta be happy with that Dundee.

----------


## bomber

[img]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160128/0c0188cae23628c7695f68c27988b9dc.jpg[/img]Training paying off @Dundee  this morning while you milked..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Way to go Bomber ,i guess i better get down to Jacobs pool tonight try my luck again.

----------


## bomber

> Way to go Bomber ,i guess i better get down to Jacobs pool tonight try my luck again.


I reckon Mrs dundee i released 2 as well 😊

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sean

Got 1 Rainbow last night

And 2 browns this morning

----------


## Rushy

A good fish as well Sean

----------


## Dundee

Jacobs pool does it again :Thumbsup:  Cracker fish Sean,that second one is a rainbow.

----------


## Sean

Got a little wee one just now

----------


## P38

> Got a little wee one just now
> Attachment 45241


Good work Sean

best put him back for next year.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## bomber

> Good work Sean
> 
> best put him back for next year.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Little bugger swam down stream and I caught and released as well 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Got 1 Rainbow last night
> Attachment 45237
> And 2 browns this morning
> Attachment 45239
> Attachment 45238


Nice fish there Sean

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Got a little wee one just now
> Attachment 45241


Be careful with those little fellas @Sean if you plan to release them. They will pick up all sorts of problems if you leave them out of the water, especially letting them sit on the bank. Their mucous cover is easily lost and will lead to infection and probable death quite quickly. Buy a cheap net (preferably not the ones with knotted mesh) keep them wet for as long as you can, keep handling to and absolute minimum and release them quick smart.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Be careful with those little fellas @Sean if you plan to release them. They will pick up all sorts of problems if you leave them out of the water, especially letting them sit on the bank. Their mucous cover is easily lost and will lead to infection and probable death quite quickly. Buy a cheap net (preferably not the ones with knotted mesh) keep them wet for as long as you can, keep handling to and absolute minimum and release them quick smart.


That goes for juvinil fish of any species.

Well done Sean.  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Quick casts this morning 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sean

Got a small one

I took a video too
https://youtu.be/_o1nSGdKqnI

----------


## mrs dundee

Well done mr Bomber,are having it for yr tea

----------


## Dundee

Couple of hours fishing landed two.

----------


## Tahr

Your trout seem to be in great condition and a bit heavier this year Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

They certainly are fat Tahr. I can't believe the number of trout that is in the river this year. There is heaps.Not to many browns have been landed yet.

----------


## bomber

All in awesome condition counted 9 in about 500 metre stretch this morning 😊

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Couple more this evening 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Why is this river in particular so good ?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Why is this river in particular so good ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


It has 2 alcoholic dairy farmers who stand there fishing all day....it's a given that during a 15hr drinking/fishing session at least one of them catches a Fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Not here its not.....I could drink all day and throw god knows how many lures at my local creek and not catch anything worth keeping for the plate.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Not here its not.....I could drink all day and throw god knows how many lures at my local creek and not catch anything worth keeping for the plate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Are you drinking brown bombers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Oh fuck just got home and see the above posts. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
One brown trout tonight,the bombers help VC. :Grin: 

I walked about a km downstream to this pool.

I counted 7 with the poloroids on and have fished it hard with @mrs dundee @bomber @P38 and his wife and its been a while since one was landed here. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

> It has 2 alcoholic dairy farmers who stand there fishing all day....it's a given that during a 15hr drinking/fishing session at least one of them catches a Fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only 15 hr you're to kind 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Are you drinking brown bombers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly it's not how but what you drink 😜 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Are you drinking brown bombers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The secret is out!!

----------


## bomber

I'm with dundee this morning up river 1km counted 9 plus 2 I caught. This evening possibly 3 km downstream same again mind you big 440 bombers 🍻 maybe means big fish js

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Well I'll also tell ya a story, while humming down the creek at 90 m/hr in trusty 4x4 ,to the mouth of the river. Dropped off a crossing and dam near landed on a trout scared the living begeesus out of it I reckon.😊 
Hooked it into summission later tho😜

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

The Manawatu river. Reported by The Cawthron Institute to be the dirtiest in the western world. Eating fish from it will drive you to drink and stunt your growth for sure.

----------


## P38

> Are you drinking brown bombers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And wearing Red Bands?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> Are you drinking brown bombers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the wife buys beer its usually ranfurlly....

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> The Manawatu river. Reported by The Cawthron Institute to be the dirtiest in the western world. Eating fish from it will drive you to drink and stunt your growth for sure.


I reckon the institute should head upstream from palmerston north city and do some real research...what you reckon dopey burp 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

You wont want to drink that yucky beer lol

----------


## P38

> I reckon the institute should head upstream from palmerston north city and do some real research...what you reckon dopey burp 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


  @bomber

I recon you guys are better off letting the rest on the world believe what the Cawthorn institute are telling them.

They are better off confined to their aircon offices, writing their reports

Otherwise you'll never get a look in with every man and his dog turning up there.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

I recon you are right on the button there @P38 the Manawatu River upstream from that filthy city life is prestine and you and your wife have had the pleasure fishing it.

----------


## BRADS

> I recon you are right on the button there @P38 the Manawatu River upstream from that filthy city life is prestine and you and your wife have had the pleasure fishing it.


You do realise the water tests are done at oringi a


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> I recon you are right on the button there @P38 the Manawatu River upstream from that filthy city life is prestine and you and your wife have had the pleasure fishing it.


Jezus you don't get out much then. The cow sewer behind Oringi is a long way from pristine.

----------


## Dundee

> You do realise the water tests are done at oringi a
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We just have to keep the filthy sheep and bull farmers stock out of the water :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Are you drinking brown bombers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would expect not.  VC is a man of discerning taste.

----------


## Rushy

> The secret is out!!


The secret being?  Drink a very ordinary beer and you can fish well?

----------


## Rushy

> We just have to keep the filthy sheep and bull farmers stock out of the water


Or stop Lion Brown drinkers from pissing in it.  It has been scientifically proven that the urine produced from drinking one can of Lion Brown is far more toxic and damaging to a river's ecosystem that the combined effluent of 5000 stock units pissing and shitting in it for a month.

----------


## bomber

> Or stop Lion Brown drinkers from pissing in it.  It has been scientifically proven that the urine produced from drinking one can of Lion Brown is far more toxic and damaging to a river's ecosystem that the combined effluent of 5000 stock units pissing and shitting in it for a month.


Your theory may be flawed it seems to be grow great trout tho...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> The secret being?  Drink a very ordinary beer and you can fish well?




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Certainly grows solid trout :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Certainly grows solid trout
> Attachment 45313


That's all the nitrate you cow cockys leach into the waterways


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> That's all the nitrate and *"Growth Hormones"* you cow cockys leach into the waterways
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There ......... fixed it for you @BRADS  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Well I must of missed out on the growth hormones :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Well I must of missed out on the growth hormones


Did you drink any of the river water down stream from your place?  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

> Did you drink any of the river water down stream from your place? 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Fark that! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Three spinning rods heading out now.Watch this space :ORLY:

----------


## Danny

Bought home a few today. Smoke up a couple for mates and me and old man. 
9lb Brownie as well. 
Landed over 70 for the afternoon between us three.

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 45317Attachment 45318
> 
> Bought home a few today. Smoke up a couple for mates and me and old man. 
> 9lb Brownie as well. 
> Landed over 70 for the afternoon between us three.


Nice work @Danny. Next time I'm in Vegas I'm gonna look you up 
Ngongotaha this time?

----------


## Danny

Sounds good 
Nope. The usual bro.

----------


## kiwijames

> Sounds good 
> Nope. The usual bro.


Red Setters were the best to murder a few there then. Used to fish in behind all the old boys and catch fish at their feet. I would get quite a few glares for doing so too  Wearing nothing but a pair of rugby shorts was bloody cold though.

----------


## Danny

Nothing's changed there..Today's were caught on Brown Wooly bugger.

----------


## bomber

> Fark that!


Jeez I fill my watertank from it got 4 daughters so musta grown something 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I'm in the dog box tonight no trout came home.Sean hooked one and it escaped into the rapids below Jacobs pool. Said to the Mrs  I will be home in 2hours,yeah right 3hrs later.

Few pics. And Mrs D has named the pool with the trout that won't bite "Snobs pool" :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Attachment 45317Attachment 45318
> 
> Bought home a few today. Smoke up a couple for mates and me and old man. 
> 9lb Brownie as well. V
> Landed over 70 for the afternoon between us three.


Wow thats a good catch,do you just smoke them.

----------


## Danny

> Wow thats a good catch,do you just smoke them.


I am lucky to eat one per fortnight even though this years' have been amazing fish. 90% smoked yes. Would do the bottling thing etc but the rest of the family are 'tucker wasters' to say the least. 
Mainly give the odd one away like this batch.
If your ever up this way pm and I'll take you out. They are 'on' now for a few more weeks then I'll go do my lonesome angling out Tarawera and the likes. Nice fish out there.

----------


## mrs dundee

Ok thanks for the offer,its a yummy fish our freezer looking pretty good at the moment , nice to get it out in the winter and hv fishnchips for tea.

----------


## Danny

> Ok thanks for the offer,its a yummy fish our freezer looking pretty good at the moment , nice to get it out in the winter and hv fishnchips for tea.


Fish and chips. Now your talking

----------


## Sean

Another hour at the river and caught this guy

Geesh i should be making fish fingers

----------


## Sean

I caught one like that last night too but it was a brown

----------


## kiwijames

> Another hour at the river and caught this guy
> Attachment 45370
> Geesh i should be making fish fingers


Another dead undersize trout photo?

----------


## Danny

On the 'net'.

----------


## bomber

> Another dead undersize trout photo?


No size limit in catchment but a bag 4 js 
I'm sure if alive and able to be released they are

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

James wasn't having a go Bomber he was just referring to this.





> Be careful with those little fellas @Sean if you plan to release them. They will pick up all sorts of problems if you leave them out of the water, especially letting them sit on the bank. Their mucous cover is easily lost and will lead to infection and probable death quite quickly. Buy a cheap net (preferably not the ones with knotted mesh) keep them wet for as long as you can, keep handling to and absolute minimum and release them quick smart.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I never released any tonight. Cause i didn't catch any. :Grin:  That "Snob pool" sux the fish just do this.

Too hot to fish.

At 1800hrs
Tried any way

Got a text from the Mrs....Water leak!! I was hours away from the quad but had to leave. :Sad:

----------


## Sean

Every little fish finger ive released has survived
As it was a quick photo

----------


## bomber

> I never released any tonight. Cause i didn't catch any. That "Snob pool" sux the fish just do this.Attachment 45376
> 
> Too hot to fish.
> Attachment 45377
> At 1800hrs
> Tried any way
> Attachment 45378
> Got a text from the Mrs....Water leak!! I was hours away from the quad but had to leave.
> Attachment 45379


Been wicked water Temps at my intake been at or above 25deg for a month. Great for Algae growth need a good flush...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

> Every little fish finger ive released has survived
> As it was a quick photo


could of brought it home for the cat he might of eaten it abit of luck.

----------


## kiwijames

> Every little fish finger ive released has survived
> As it was a quick photo


Sean. Unfortunately both fish sitting on the rocks, as in your pictures, have very low chances of survival. Their increased risk of infection is high, plus the trauma of being caught is enough to kill. 
Yes they will swim away fine but they have about as much chance of survival if you'd left them on the bank. 
http://www.bishfish.co.nz/articles/g...leaserules.htm

----------


## bomber

What actually amazes me it shows how predatory wild trout can be when they take a lure half it size. Unfortunately at times they are hooked by "all" of us, and I'm sure we all try to release them the best way we can..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Nature will take care of any not strong enough to survive :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

What are the survival rates for trout released?
Like do they all live? All die? 50/50?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> What are the survival rates for trout released?
> Like do they all live? All die? 50/50?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wouldn't know exact numbers by it is going to be relative to the stress and handling of the fish. 
I have caught the same fish more than once in a few spots for sure. I've actually caught the same fish twice inside 15 minutes so I guess there a good chance for most. My technique for release follows that outlined in my last linked post. 
Both fish posted lying in the stones I wouldn't give better than 10% chance of living if I was betting on it.

----------


## kiwijames

> Nature will take care of any not strong enough to survive
> Attachment 45395Attachment 45396Attachment 45397


You can give them a fighting chance though

----------


## bomber

> You can give them a fighting chance though


You realize that an eel aye 😜

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

last couple days fly fishing, 
 supper from the stony.

 king country, 
 Tough fishing on Monday in the Wanganui, three take's on a cicada, and none stuck, flippen hot day.
 fished couple of the headwater stream's Tuesday, epic day, several nice solid fish, best five lbs,  several takes, missed on the cicada again, lost twice as many fish as I landed, due to log snags, and several bust off's. 
 heading off tomorrow, to fish the Awakino,

----------


## Dundee

I'm gonna give the Cicada a go tonight they a screaming like crazy around here.

----------


## southernman

I probley had ten takes on the cicada, the last three days, none stuck for more than a few seconds, I know count to three, but when a big brown rises from the depth, its hard to wait long enough, dam it, always wait till they have turned back down, but some times it still doesn't work out. 
 exciting stuff, when it all comes together.

----------


## Danny

They're in good nick @southernman

----------


## kiwijames

> I probley had ten takes on the cicada, the last three days, none stuck for more than a few seconds, I know count to three, but when a big brown rises from the depth, its hard to wait long enough, dam it, always wait till they have turned back down, but some times it still doesn't work out. 
>  exciting stuff, when it all comes together.


Say "God Save the Queen" nice and slow on the take. Was what I was told

----------


## Dundee

Last night @bomber and @mrs dundee joined me at the river. A few bombers were harmed but no fish were released or harmed. :ORLY:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I started off with the cicada tonight and it was so bloody hot I left my high vis t shirt on the other side of "Jacobs pool" so I could find my way back. :Have A Nice Day: 

Hiked down to "Tank pool" and saw some beautys.

Cicadas were screaming but no action. Heaps of trout there tho

Tried my new back fury I got today and nup

Then put on this old one

Got a small one out of "Snobs pool" while 7 to 13 bigger trout never showed attention.

Quick photo,finish my beer and released it when the eels got it :Omg:

----------


## Cspence

Is anyone in the Rotorua / BOP area interested in joining me for a night fish? The last 2 nights I've been out i've hooked 11 sizable browns but have been unable to even land one. The buggers seem to know every bloody tree and snag to break me off on and a little help to land them would be nice haha

----------


## bomber

> Is anyone in the Rotorua / BOP area interested in joining me for a night fish? The last 2 nights I've been out i've hooked 11 sizable browns but have been unable to even land one. The buggers seem to know every bloody tree and snag to break me off on and a little help to land them would be nice haha


Shit I would but wrong part of country 😊  I learnt set drag right and wind my only advice...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

> Shit I would but wrong part of country   I learnt set drag right and wind my only advice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Haha yeah in theory its so easy isn't it

----------


## bomber

4 tonight 3 released 1 home for breakfast swallowed the lure. Nice end to the summer ale...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Shit hot bomber,I never got to the river tonight as I was in the hills with good c**ts. And one bad ass mother fucker poacher..............story to come in magazine section but not tonight.

----------


## Dundee

> Shit I would but wrong part of country   I learnt set drag right and wind my only advice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That is bull shit bomber you were taught by the spin fishing guru :Wink:  I also told you to put your thumb over your bomber when climbing down a steep bank so you don't spill it. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## bomber

> That is bull shit bomber you were taught by the spin fishing guru I also told you to put your thumb over your bomber when climbing down a steep bank so you don't spill it.


That's real advice dundee and I can confirm it works, had to use it once or twice.......as you know

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Headed up to Maunga Rd this morning picked up @ sean on way.
Pristine at start except a sheep hanging in tree"dry stock farmers" then the logging started,hooked and lost a rainbow, couple of chasers. Then it was all pine cones tree limbs and mud in river, wtf..........

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Good day up the creek today. 7 for the arvo. Nothing huge but fit rainbows are fun any size.

----------


## bomber

Went out again this evening headed down river found a awesome rapid and pool 12 rainbow in total, 9 released...bought 3 home.. plus numerous hook ups that didn't take..Time now to finish the last 3 bombers 🍻 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Mine took the bombers bro :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Last nights trout fillets :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

https://youtu.be/uUIYSUDrssc

----------


## Dundee

Two last night both released.

----------


## bomber

Took a beginner out last night, he got a couple of bites, saw plenty. I got 3 released 2 and 1 for the smoker.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

These bloody browns. Lost another 5 last night taking my brown tally at 0 - 16 in my last 3 cracks. Had one beauty half in the net before it got out and broke me off on a snag. Suppose thats the downside of fishing in such a small river

----------


## bomber

> These bloody browns. Lost another 5 last night taking my brown tally at 0 - 16 in my last 3 cracks. Had one beauty half in the net before it got out and broke me off on a snag. Suppose thats the downside of fishing in such a small river


Bugger.  Ya gotta make sure you have a brown bomber opened in pocket, works for me. At least then when you loose or land one it's ready to scull 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Went for a stroll up river today to see what's it like, saw 6 rainbow and found this...
Too big to be @Dundee might belong to the last poacher perhaps...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another two rainbows both were released and never left the water :Pacman:  
Fish on!! :Have A Nice Day: 

Released

Shortly after that the resident eel was looking for it :Wtfsmilie:  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Good to see ya keeping em in the drink mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Rainbow this morning 2 size boots..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Did you fall over :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

> Rainbow this morning 2 size boots..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You wear size 2 boots? Dwarfism must be a Dannevirke thing

----------


## Rushy

> You wear size 2 boots? Dwarfism must be a Dannevirke thing


They are 3's KJ.  But you are still on the money about dwarfism.

----------


## bomber

Nice typo alright😜 size 9 boots 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Last night

A tiddler

Next one was average

And it lives another day

----------


## bomber

4 lb rainbow last night for the smoker 4 realised , got a bit lost and wet in the dark on way home. Missus text to see where the f I was.... falling star watching reply 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Got the American here fishing tomorrow,once he leaves we will bomb out to your place @bomber :Grin:

----------


## bomber

> Got the American here fishing tomorrow,once he leaves we will bomb out to your place @bomber


I put a fish in the smoker and have some salad greens waiting @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Stick ya salad :XD:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yummy salad

----------


## Maca49

With farto sauce? :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Fished with the Yank for 3hrs in 30 degrees heat landed one in Jaycobs pool.

We had to quit as the river was rising fast as a thunder storm dumped 48 mils in the headwaters last night at Norsewood.
It took ages for the flow too get here mind due it is a long winding river.
So we headed downstream to @bombers for a fish before the river rose,3hrs later it started rising down there and we were out of there.
Few pics at the weed infested river downstream from the Dundees river. :Grin:

----------


## bomber

2 realised when took @Dundee out Hot as well.
River went from flow of 1600 cube/sec to 3100 cube while out, 24 hrs after some lucky buggers up river got rain. Hopefully flushes it out abit.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

water temp 26.08 deg setting my lure4lb on brown bomber lure 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Jeeze I trained you well :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

> Jeeze I trained you well


Yea if you have guests don't take them where the good fish are😜😜😜😜
Cheers @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

From a kayak fish last weekend so not quite today but close..... Jigging



That's my size 11 Jandal next to it



9lb 3 oz ..... Still can't crack that 10lb Mark

----------


## Dundee

My personal best is 7.7lb in what the media call the most poluted river in the N Island

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Is that the dirty old manawatu ? ??? 

Don't they truck that river water over to the Tui Beer factory?

----------


## BRADS

> My personal best is 7.7lb in what the media call the most poluted river in the N Island
> Attachment 46011


http://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/3...st-in-the-West

Go to foxton and take a look if it doesn't make you sick looking at it I give up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Bloody hell - In todays world what numb nuts Councillor thinks any of this is a good thing.................................clean and green Nz they say ...................Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm sort of sounds like a Tui Add right there

...........25 resource consents to discharge into the Manawatu River have been granted.

..............* 75,600 cubic metres can be discharged daily.

................* Palmerston North, Manawatu, Horowhenua and Tararua councils have consents to discharge treated sewage and wastewater

----------


## BRADS

> Bloody hell - In todays world what numb nuts Councillor thinks any of this is a good thing.................................clean and green Nz they say ...................Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm sort of sounds like a Tui Add right there
> 
> ...........25 resource consents to discharge into the Manawatu River have been granted.
> 
> ..............* 75,600 cubic metres can be discharged daily.
> 
> ................* Palmerston North, Manawatu, Horowhenua and Tararua councils have consents to discharge treated sewage and wastewater


The things you see from a jet boat you will never forget.
We jet boated the manawatu once a week when it was my drug of choice, amongst other things one I won't forget is a 3 foot pipe from the back of oringi dumping some sweet stuff into the river........   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Happy to be upstream from all that filth. :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

> Bloody hell - In todays world what numb nuts Councillor thinks any of this is a good thing.................................clean and green Nz they say ...................Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm sort of sounds like a Tui Add right there
> 
> ...........25 resource consents to discharge into the Manawatu River have been granted.
> 
> ..............* 75,600 cubic metres can be discharged daily.
> 
> ................* Palmerston North, Manawatu, Horowhenua and Tararua councils have consents to discharge treated sewage and wastewater


Horowhenua district council have consent to discharge 100% waste into one stream that feeds the manuwatu... glad I'm up river as well.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Horowhenua district council have consent to discharge 100% waste into one stream that feeds the manuwatu... glad I'm up river as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Before you claim being up river go for ride in a boat up behind alliance.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Grows nice trout tho daybreak this morning 5 minutes from back door

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

Managed to get this 14.2lb brown around 6-7 years back as my pb. Still trying to up it but just cant land the bigger ones

----------


## Blue Arrow

Might have to get my fly rod from dad's this weekend!
Cicada-geddon: emergence of insects compared to a 'horror movie' | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Cspence

> Might have to get my fly rod from dad's this weekend!
> Cicada-geddon: emergence of insects compared to a 'horror movie' | Stuff.co.nz


Yeah would definitely be worth a crack. Caught plenty rainbows over the weekend in a back river which were going crazy on the cicada dry flies. The one we kept had a stomach full of them as well

----------


## bomber

Cicadas here as well 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Tried a few cicada patterns in the creek here. Even the most delicate presentation had the trout freaking out. 
Upper Mohaka is a totally different story with fish climbing over each other in places to get them.

----------


## BRADS

> Tried a few cicada patterns in the creek here. Even the most delicate presentation had the trout freaking out. 
> Upper Mohaka is a totally different story with fish climbing over each other in places to get them.


How's the pollution from the cows up that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> How's the pollution from the cows up that way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be those dry stock farmers shitting in the river up them ways......

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Be those dry stock farmers shitting in the river up them ways......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Na we aren't allowed stock in the waterways
Unlike those dirty dairy boys down the bottom of the Tamaki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

One tonight and it went back,took the wet weather gear but wasn't needed

----------


## Dundee

Always check the knot after a fight,this is only the second time that a snap lock has broken on me.

----------


## Gibo

I know you have tremendous success with your method DD but I often wonder if it would be even more if that snap swivel was not connected to the lure and the lure was tied on?

----------


## Dundee

> I know you have tremendous success with your method DD but I often wonder if it would be even more if that snap swivel was not connected to the lure and the lure was tied on?


I have tried both methods gibo. But when things aren't biting I change my lure regularly and that is the quickest method.Also coming into dark retying is a bit of a mission with a bung eye.

----------


## Gibo

Car pie and I'm sure you have told me that before. I wont ask you again until next time I forget   :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

After a few bombers i have enough trouble with the clip😜let alone retying

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Always check hook straight one and lost one on good fish.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> After a few bombers i have enough trouble with the cliplet alone retying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You guys ever go fishing sober or is that a silly Question? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Mannnn look at all the rock snot.. yukky stuff that.

----------


## bomber

> Mannnn look at all the rock snot.. yukky stuff that.


Shit load at the moment need a good flush..... makes it more of challenge tho 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Nothing tonight cause I couldn't find my feet :Grin:

----------


## bomber

3 home tonight landed 6 lost 4 on the runA good size buggerBest fight I've had in ages nearly peeled all line off checked afterwards cheers @Dundee head for home

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Good shit bomber, smashed another snap clip. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

A wee one again :Oh Noes: 

The river is up this pool usually has a beach

Landed one in "Snob pool"

----------


## bomber

2 released and a brown homeCreek was up a bit had to try out new fishing slippersNot sure what happened to this guy maybe wrong place to cross

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Out this evening best yet from here  Had to scull a few bombers to fit in pack

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

you caught jaws :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

> you caught jaws


On new rod and reel with 5lb line

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Cuppla hours fishing today in pools like this :ORLY: 

The buggers wouldn't take anything I offered :Sad: 
Back at it tonight for a few more hours and land a keeper :Have A Nice Day: 

Wasn't long and the eels cleaned up :Wink:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Cuppla hours fishing today in pools like this
> 
> *Rainbow Springs Nature Park?*
> 
> The buggers wouldn't take anything I offered
> Back at it tonight for a few more hours and land a keeper


Next time Dundee Use feed pellets as bait, that's all they eat. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Next time Dundee Use feed pellets as bait, that's all they eat.


Miles Rushmer guiding in Tauraunga is where that pool is.

----------


## bomber

Took a mate down river landed 3 lost a few primo evening🍻🍻🍻🍻

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Getting busy down at Jacobs pool...
Even the bulls have joined in

Went further down to "tank pool" a young fellow landed two.

I only managed a tiddler again

----------


## mrs dundee

I will try tonight abit of luck.

----------


## EeeBees

Go girl, @mrs dundee :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

Out this morning 1st 3.5 lb in bag landed 3 more 3 to 4 lber and released them.Got home and lift my lure box 15 minutes hike down river to retrieve #whatadick Dog liked it tho.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

A couple small ones

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Out this morning with my Dad and two daughters in the tandem kayaks - landed 5 kept one for the smoker ....plenty of memories made in the making of this post with harm coming only to one fish !!!





 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff Roy.

----------


## Dundee

Spent a good time today at the river.

Had my Yankee friend with me and I was the first to land one. :Have A Nice Day: 

We then fished down stream and Rich got onto a good one.

We came home for trout sandwiches and a break then headed out again.
The lad had flogged my scales last night and wasn't put back in my fishing bag.
After the photo of Richards trout

The two trout were weighed back home and uncanny both were 3.3lb and caught on the same lure.

----------


## bomber

Took a  mate out this morning he was down from the naki.Landed his first ever Trout just under 2lb had to keep as devoured the lure. I got a 2.9 lb.
Headed home and he had his first ever beer battered trout. Bomber flavor of course.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

A decent brown seen and plenty of rainbows.
Landed three but they were all "sardines"

----------


## bomber

Just down bottom of farm setting up a fence. Rod just happened to be in back of ute. What else jump fence 3 casts and land a 3.4lb rainbow. Nice start to Autumn 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

5 landed and released..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

Down the river for a couple of hours yesterday 1st pool produced a nice rainbow about 4 lb 
Destined for the smoker in due course,good scrap & glade of having the landing net.

----------


## Camgibbler

I was very fortunate to spend a week away on school camp, this is one of two fish caught during my trip. Both on Humpy Blowfly dries, amazing location with crystal clear water. 
It was difficult looking after the kids when I knew that I had fishing like this on my doorstep all week.

----------


## Dundee

Took bomber down to the river last night after we finished hay carting.

We saw plenty. I landed three small ones.This bugger gave a good fight just on dark with some amazing areobatics.

I reckon the eels were stalking me last night.

----------


## Rushy

If that eel grabbed a little midget bugger like you Dundee it would almost pull you under.

----------


## Tahr

> Down the river for a couple of hours yesterday 1st pool produced a nice rainbow about 4 lb 
> Destined for the smoker in due course,good scrap & glade of having the landing net.


It looks pretty damned grumpy about being a fish out of water.

----------


## kiwijames

https://youtu.be/qIPH-C41zQs
Sweet cicada session.

----------


## Chris

> It looks pretty damned grumpy about being a fish out of water.


Probably knows he going to end up in Parsley sauce after been smoked

----------


## bomber

3.2lb for breakfast A few mid 2 lbers released Red veltic bomber lure did the deed tonight 😜

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Okataina last night, blew it's arse off and calmed a little right on dusk, 1 fish only jigging this old bastard got the fish! I got nout!

----------


## bomber

Anyone tried these mepps thunderbug with success? .  Been having good success with mepps black fury local sports shop got these into try, hopefully doesn't end up the 1st willow tree.😂

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Anyone tried these mepps thunderbug with success? .  Been having good success with mepps black fury local sports shop got these into try, hopefully doesn't end up the 1st willow tree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That will cost you 3kgs of milk :Oh Noes:

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Gotta love Rotoiti

----------


## Dundee

Jeezus thats fat Roy :Wink:

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

[QUOTE=Dundee;448449]Jeezus thats fat Roy :Wink: [/QUOTE

I trust your talking about the trout and not me  :Grin:  haha.....

It sure was .... Another Kura muncher...

----------


## Dundee

Yes Roy, :Thumbsup:  that will have had a bright orange flesh

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Yes Roy, that will have had a bright orange flesh


Yip sure did.......



If I'm lucky enough to get another one I'm gonna give trout Gravalax a go .....I've had the salmon version but no reason a nice trout like this won't work.....

----------


## Dundee

I have been after this bugger in a favourite pool for two weeks.There are heaps of trout in there but this fulla and his markings have kept me going back.I have three tackle boxes..favourites,next lures and  the last box are flys that are used with split shot.

Tonight the bugger had a go at several favourites so I changed a few times and finished in my "next lure" tackle box with the landing lure a "strada"
He put up a bloody good fight I was going to whip me camera out and video it but i'm glad I didn't as the lure dropped from his lip right on the water edge. 
I dropped my rod and flicked him up the bank.

----------


## Pengy

101 of `How to make your fish look big` by Dundee.

----------


## Chris

That fish is in good nick Mr Dundee ,trout steaks for the bbq ? Bit of plumb sauce & brown bombers to wash it down ,tea sorted

----------


## bomber

> 101 of `How to make your fish look big` by Dundee.


Yep amazing how big the fish look when you're a dwarf 😜 nice catch @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

OK Midget dwarf   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Cheeky buggers.We went upstream today at a new access point given by a contractor. Right next door to a fly fishing guide,woops went down his driveway not the contractors. It was shit up there any way only saw 1 trout.
Back to the usual water and I released a giant :Psmiley:

----------


## Sideshow

Looks like he has had two escapes there judging by the scar on his flank?

----------


## bomber

Down the river on daybreak Landed 8 and brought this nice one home  And caught my first one in the Tamaki while heading home 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt2308

No trout for me today but felt bloody good to get the monkey off my back with the first salmon of the season!

----------


## Dundee

Bloody ripper Matt :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Got a 1.5er last night i'm guessing but it went back

The farmers that I reliefed for gave me the wrong flavour :ORLY: 

So only one tonight :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Rotoiti tonight, blowing a gale and then a bloody thunderstorm and pissing rain, no fish, home by 7:30

----------


## Pauli

Caught and released yesterday.


What do you think caused the damage to the tail?

60cm in length and only 2lb+. Doesn't look as though it will last much longer.....

----------


## kiwijames

> Caught and released yesterday.
> Attachment 47081
> 
> What do you think caused the damage to the tail?
> 
> 60cm in length and only 2lb+. Doesn't look as though it will last much longer.....


Unsure about the tail but that release technique has more than certainly sealed its fate.

----------


## Sean

How do you know?
Are you a genius or something?

----------


## BRADS

Yeah James are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> How do you know?
> Are you a genius or something?


A couple of fairly basic biological facts make it a rather simple conclusion @Sean. 
I'm no genius but I have learnt that it is often good practice to take onboard the learnings of others, especially those invested in the quality and perceived ethics of NZ fishing. You will struggle to find any NZPGA professional who would endorse most of the release techniques pictured in this thread and many would offer far less polite instruction on the how to's of catch and release after repeated technique suggestions. 
I cringe every time I see a fish sitting on the bank only to be released with a less than best chance possibility of survival. It's a respect thing I suppose.

----------


## Pauli

There's one particular stretch on a hidden away stream that I've caught the same fish at least twice - and that's after taking a photo, reviving it and letting it go!

NZPGA professionals have a vested interest in 'protecting' their beats - I don't.

Anyway, back to the original question. Flood damage, a (very) large eel bite?

----------


## Dundee

@Pauli I have seen eels attack trout before,or another theory that jack you caught looks to be "spent" maybe a bigger jack gave him a hiding.

----------


## Maca49

Crucial when jigging to let the fish come up slowly, otherwise the pressure difference kills them, buggers there ballast? I use very light gear jigging. Nothing worse than a belly up release fish floating away from the boat :O O:

----------


## kiwijames

> There's one particular stretch on a hidden away stream that I've caught the same fish at least twice - and that's after taking a photo, reviving it and letting it go!
> 
> NZPGA professionals have a vested interest in 'protecting' their beats - I don't.
> 
> Anyway, back to the original question. Flood damage, a (very) large eel bite?


OK then, more bluntly, thats a shit way to release a trout. They're not designed to be out of the water, let alone left on a shingle bank.
There is screeds of information available on how to release fish of all types with proven successful techniques. Got visit your local angers association (as they won't try and steel all your spots) or Google "how to release trout". 
You'd be surprised that you will not find anything there that suggests leaving a fish on a bank is anything other than detrimental to its successful release. It really takes very little additional effort to do a much better job.

As for the marks the photo isn't that great. Eels will certainly have a go at a trout but leave a fairly distinctive "v" shape (see above photo between dorsal and adipose). That more looks like an abrasion and as you noted the fish is not in good nick so could even be disease. Ive been advised that eels will latch onto a hens vent when spawning and literally suck out the eggs.

----------


## Maca49

Shit Kiwi that's enough to stop one swimming in rivers! :X X:

----------


## bomber

> There's one particular stretch on a hidden away stream that I've caught the same fish at least twice - and that's after taking a photo, reviving it and letting it go!
> 
> NZPGA professionals have a vested interest in 'protecting' their beats - I don't.
> 
> Anyway, back to the original question. Flood damage, a (very) large eel bite?


I too have caught the same fish twice. The ones that amaze me a the sml ones that attack a lure not much smaller than them and engulf it, I'm sure we all try to release as humanly and quickly as possible, most I see do swim off.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Shit Kiwi that's enough to stop one swimming in rivers!


Dont want your vent sucked?  :Wtfsmilie:   :Grin:

----------


## southernman

yea that brown is skinny, 
 I think browns spawn in the autumn, and rainbow's in the spring, might explain its condition, its also been a hot summer,

----------


## Rushy

> Dont want your vent sucked?


Nah he does Gibo but just not by an eel. I hear tell he favours Bobby calves.

----------


## Dundee

A small rainbow this arvo.

----------


## bomber

A good rain and the river flushed, headed upriver which was covered in weed. Landed 2 browns and released  On the bank to safely and quickly  remove treble hook  Same spot 2 weeks ago 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Put the camera away
Swap your trebles for singles
Buy a net

----------


## Dundee

Be a boring thread without camera :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

> Be a boring thread without camera


So would a snuff movie 
Whats your point?  :Yuush:

----------


## bomber

Whilst I fully understand your convictions @kiwijames these a all wild trout and the catchment is quite plentiful, hence the all year round fishing, no size limit and yes treble hooks are allowed. In my opinion landing it on the bank removing hook and releasing them would be just as quick if not quicker then a net after a "posh" pose photo opportunity holding the fish. I often sit down the river and just count and watch fish, yesterday alone in a small pool 8 decent fish in 20 minutes. 
 Said fish swimming away no lung operation or snuff movie required.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Whilst I fully understand your convictions @kiwijames these a all wild trout and the catchment is quite plentiful, hence the all year round fishing, no size limit and yes treble hooks are allowed. In my opinion landing it on the bank removing hook and releasing them would be just as quick if not quicker then a net after a "posh" pose photo opportunity holding the fish. I often sit down the river and just count and watch fish, yesterday alone in a small pool 8 decent fish in 20 minutes. 
>  Said fish swimming away no lung operation or snuff movie required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


So because they are wild does it mean you can abuse them or is it because they are plentiful? You're really missing the whole point.

----------


## mrs dundee

It's the enjoyable about fishing ,nice fish bomber .

----------


## Dundee

> So because they are wild does it mean you can abuse them or is it because they are plentiful? You're really missing the whole point.


I think the fish got the point :Psmiley:  :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

Trout burgers tonight. :Grin:

----------


## bomber

> So because they are wild does it mean you can abuse them or is it because they are plentiful? You're really missing the whole point.


Ya might want to re read my first sentence cobber,and the whole comment, and hey any fish caught are at some stage out of water....... have a great evening I'm going fishing 😀

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Ya might want to re read my first sentence cobber,and the whole comment, and hey any fish caught are at some stage out of water....... have a great evening I'm going fishing 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Take a net

----------


## bomber

> Take a net


Cameras packed 👍

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Third cast landed in my pack....breakfast sorted 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Stuck at Jacobs pool tonight as I wasn't crossing.

Trout have more to worry about than fisher people in these waters.

I'm guessing shag attack as a juvenille.
Only two hooks pulled that one in @kiwijames
Smacked it on the head and gutted it in the river and eels bloody near ate it out of my hands.
More food for the family :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pauli

Shag wound?


Note deformity/healed wound in front of the dorsal fin


Nymph removed and tipped out of the net


Ditto


NB. No fish were 'harmed' in the taking of these pics!

----------


## Cspence

Is it possible some of these injuries were caused by other fish? I know where I fish it isn't uncommon to see fish almost snap at and whack each other. Also possibly marks from when they get spooked and take off upstream in to a tree, or rub on a sharp branch possibly? I've seen it all so just a thought

----------


## bomber

> Is it possible some of these injuries were caused by other fish? I know where I fish it isn't uncommon to see fish almost snap at and whack each other. Also possibly marks from when they get spooked and take off upstream in to a tree, or rub on a sharp branch possibly? I've seen it all so just a thought


I'd agree with you there on injuries caused by other fish seen the same. Also do they have harams, I've come across schools of 20 or 30 plus fish of all sizes circling 1 or 2 bigger fish, I've casted out and they never interested. I've also had big chasers get knocked out of way by smaller fish that then take my lure like they protecting bigger ones..Spend enough time observing and fishing yep see ya it all.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I got across the river tonight with dry boots :Grin: 

Been a few days since I fished the "tank pool"

----------


## Dundee

The eel was more fond of the trout than the roe and tried to cart it away.

I kept my fingers and let it have the guts.

----------


## Dundee

Landed three tonight and lost two.

----------


## bomber

> Landed three tonight and lost two.
> Attachment 47291Attachment 47292


Smile next time...you're on candid camera

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Smile next time...you're on candid camera
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That better :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> That better
> Attachment 47293


Nice knees  :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Nice knees


They are a bit too skinny and far too feminine looking for a bloke Sideshow.  Another feature for us all to pick on for the vertically challenged, bovine lactation stimulating, rank alcohol drinking, piscean catching midget.

----------


## bomber

> They are a bit too skinny and far too feminine looking for a bloke Sideshow.  Another feature for us all to pick on for the vertically challenged, bovine lactation stimulating, rank alcohol drinking, piscean catching midget.


Makes me nervous to go fishing with him again now.....

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Farken barstools!!  :Psmiley:  On the hatrick,3 bagged in three nights.  Offered the trout frames to the old man for his vege garden and old lady pipes up how bout one for a feed.
So didn't disappoint them for a change. Landed a nice rainbow for their smoker just enough for them both. :Wink: "Jacobs pool" this time.

----------


## Maca49

> That better
> Attachment 47293


Christ you look like Omar! :Sick:

----------


## Maca49

> Farken barstools!!  On the hatrick,3 bagged in three nights.  Offered the trout frames to the old man for his vege garden and old lady pipes up how bout one for a feed.
> So didn't disappoint them for a change. Landed a nice rainbow for their smoker just enough for them both."Jacobs pool" this time.
> Attachment 47323


Whe you smoke em do you take the membrane out when you bone em?

----------


## Dundee

Who the fuck is Omar?

The old man smokes them,I just give him the trout gutted  and with the blood line removed.

----------


## Dundee

Who the fuck is Omar?

The old man smokes them,I just give him the trout gutted  and with the blood line removed.

----------


## Maca49

Google it ya lazy buggar :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

A cracker of a fish this arvo in Jacobs pool. :Grin: 

And with the rod

----------


## kiwijames

Caught half a dozen in the Ngaruroro this morning with the girl. She is getting the hang of it and is even netting her own fish and releasing them (with a bit of a hand from Dad). No posh poses required.
Driving home from work over the main river bridge I often thought this spot would be worth a crack. Certainly paid off.

----------


## Dundee

Released one also :Pacman:

----------


## bomber

New spot in the river today caught abd released a couple of good ones

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Hooked a few small ones Then landed a good one great fight....luckily had the jd on hand to get it home..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hope you didn't have to go through the weigh station :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

> Hope you didn't have to go through the weigh station


Had to chain it on properly first...then took it over the weigh bridge at fert works. ....not often ya land one like that..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Heres yesterdays efforts from clevedon, released two others

----------


## Rushy

Good work Blisters

----------


## Dundee

Yup another beauty :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Nice selfie @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hooked and landed a nice one for the old mans smoker as he is to old to fish anymore.

Started gutting it and the bloody eels were there

Nearly whipped the fingers off

----------


## bomber

> Hooked and landed a nice one for the old mans smoker as he is to old to fish anymore.
> Attachment 47682
> Started gutting it and the bloody eels were there
> Attachment 47683Attachment 47684
> Nearly whipped the fingers off


I'm going to have to show ya how to gill and gut it all in one....😜 
A dozen chasers for me tonight no takers got dark early..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> I'm going to have to show ya how to gill and gut it all in one.... 
> A dozen chasers for me tonight no takers got dark early..
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


the trebles do that :Wink:

----------


## PillowDribbler

Getting back into trout fishing are you still allowed to use these.

----------


## bomber

> Getting back into trout fishing are you still allowed to use these.Attachment 47705


Only if ya Noah...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Bugger!

----------


## bomber

After unsuccessfully hooking 3 decent fish, thought is going to be 1 of those mornings. 
Heading home 1 last cast across river where I cross over Finally success after a decent fight. Close to loosing it  In the bag finally  And home for breakie..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Nice fish.

----------


## bomber

Same place this evening after lunchtime milking 👍 but a brown instead  plus anotherAnd a rainbow  nice night 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

These Manawatu rainbows just keep getting bigger :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That is one ugly bug eyed fish Dundee.

----------


## kiwijames

> These Manawatu rainbows just keep getting bigger
> Attachment 47826


It has one of those fish parasites just forward of the dorsal

----------


## bomber

On way with the john deere  to give ya a lift @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another solid rainbow

----------


## bomber

Managed to hike as far as oringi tonight  luckily had aghat and got a ride home 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Autumn rainbow,river is cooler and fish are in good condition. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

> Autumn rainbow,river is cooler and fish are in good condition. 
> Attachment 47925


Nice, manicure... Nothing under those nails

----------


## Dundee

> Nice, manicure... Nothing under those nails


thanks but i still smell fishy :Psmiley:

----------


## bomber

Didn't land this one.The biggest I've landed was 5.8lb this looks bigger than that but chances of catching it a slim to zero, I definitely wasn't picking it up....

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Thanks to  @jasec got onto some nice rainbows this arvo. Dropped one and landed another at around 4.5lb. Salmon orange flesh with a guts full of weed! Go figure.

----------


## Dundee

Landed 4 last night and another 4 tonight all on the black fury.
Cuppla pics from tonight. Yes river is full of weed and needs a good flush.

----------


## Dundee

just a tiddler tonight,river rising and weed floating down.

----------


## bomber

Been after this bugger for awhile  finally landed him bomber pool

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Nice catch there @bomber I have seen that bastard in your pool also. Just takes one slip up to take the lure.
I see you are catching up with the photograph skills I taught you as well. :Wink: 

Got a weight for that trout?

----------


## Rushy

Nice fish Bomber.

----------


## bomber

Didn't take scales @Dundee neighbor reckoned easy 6, so have to leave to the imagination 😜 camera boot camp paying off....

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Bomber pool again 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another nice one bomber,payout only three cans. :Thumbsup:  Nice and deep that trout would be 70/80 condition factor.

----------


## Dundee

An hour out tonight before dark landed one and hooked three.

----------


## Rushy

The river is cross able now I see Dundee.  The block is above the waterline at least as high as your knee.

----------


## bomber

Hooked 5 landed one right on dark 
Had a previous injury looked like a line been wrapped around it at somestage foul hooked b4 maybe 
Nice evening dead calm 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> The river is cross able now I see Dundee.  The block is above the waterline at least as high as your knee.


Still over his boots and @Dundee doesn't like getting wet feet..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Waders?

----------


## Dundee

Yeah I crossed last night but leggings were over my boots.Would of got wet without them  they prevented water going in my boots.

----------


## kiwijames

@Danny. Are you around this weekend? Was going to fish the Waiteti Saturday (tomorrow) morning if you're about. I'm thinking it should start to fish OK by now at the mouth.

----------


## Danny

> @Danny. Are you around this weekend? Was going to fish the Waiteti Saturday (tomorrow) morning if you're about. I'm thinking it should start to fish OK by now at the mouth.


Unfortunately I'm out Kaingaroa pig hunting. Rain check. Very keen for a fish and catch up

----------


## kiwijames

> Unfortunately I'm out Kaingaroa pig hunting. Rain check. Very keen for a fish and catch up


Sweet as. We will cross paths eventually

----------


## bomber

Out this afternoon went well.
5.4lb 
Meet some strangers on river must be working on a farm landed a 3.5lb in front of them gilled gutted and they took home  Landed released a few more  another great evening 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Some good solid fish there bomber. The first pic the trout has the lure the wrong way round. :Grin:

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

The weather has been good down South over the past week. Fishing on the Waiau River 7pm - 9pm (in the dark).

Hooked into 7+ fish on Wednesday - landed 4, tossed one brown back to live another day, lost 3+ rainbow after they jumped and spit the fly

Hooked into 10+ fish on Friday - landed 4, lost 6+, nabbed an eel with knife while cleaning trout

Major rise going on from 7pm to 9pm - had fish at my feet when I turned on my head lamp !

----------


## Dundee

Nice. Do you leave the fly in there lip while you gut em so they don't get away? :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

That is a big fly is it an articullated streamer @KiwiinSeattle .I have a mate in Christchurch that ties them. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

Brown Trout today and not a bomber in sight 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Nice long brown there bomber.Hooked two landed none. A few bombers with me from my last cash job. :Wink:

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Good question - and YES - I was standing in the bush with waders on so there was no way that I was going to remove the fly until I had the fish under control (dead).

----------


## Dundee

> Good question - and YES - I was standing in the bush with waders on so there was no way that I was going to remove the fly until I had the fish under control (dead).


streamer?

----------


## Sean

> Nice long brown there bomber.Hooked two landed none. A few bombers with me from my last cash job.
> Attachment 48449


See why you get called drunk midget now.  :36 1 5:

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> That is a big fly is it an articullated streamer @KiwiinSeattle .I have a mate in Christchurch that ties them.


I am not sure what that big ugly fly is called - it looks like some variant of a "bugger streamer" - maybe an UGLY BUGGER STREAMER

It is not articulated.

Here is a photo of 4 different flies that I used over two hours (7pm - 9pm) on the same night - and landed a fish with each.

The small black dry is a Black Gnat - looks like a Twilight Beauty - but is black - obviously.

I stocked up on some fishing gear before I moved back to NZ.


Umpqua Feather Merchants Purple Peril Salmon/Steelhead Fly
Umpqua Feather Merchants Purple Peril Salmon/Steelhead Fly - Dozen - Save 52%

Montana Fly Company Elk Hair Caddis Dry Fly
Montana Fly Company Elk Hair Caddis Dry Fly - Dozen - Save 41%

----------


## bomber

Another couple today will try to share video @Dundee

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Those bloody shags scar a lot of trout,I bet the bastards catch heaps too.  Upload the vid to photobucket you could share it that way or I could try but the pc will probably shut down with all those swearwords :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Out again this arvo oad milking.Saw one as got to river 1st cast the strikethe landingthe release Landed 2 more and released.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sean

> Out again this arvo oad milking.Saw one as got to river 1st cast the strikethe landingthe release Landed 2 more and released.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


how heavy

----------


## bomber

> how heavy


3.4lb that one

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Created a trout spotting dog  looking foundshe was right

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Classic

----------


## Dundee

Nasty lipstick on that trout :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> 


streuth, a beaut...

----------


## bomber

She's a pain when trying to land them tho I reckon they fight more cause she's trying to help 😂😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Nasty lipstick on that trout


Breakfast 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Dinner trout chips and egg :Grin:

----------


## bomber

4 small rainbows and a brown today spotter dog did it againit's over thereyep got itsmall brownsmall rainbow quick clean then release

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Hard arvo fish but finally succeeded with this 2.5kg hen.  

Followed by an epic evening rise of mayflies. My dry fly fishing needs some work. Pricked a few tiddlers but nothing connected.

----------


## BRADS

Kiwijames can you please not remove the fish your letting go from the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Kiwijames can you please not remove the fish your letting go from the water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah it'll be fine mate. Actually I think I made it healthier with a gravel bath cause the cheeky bugger not only swam off sweet as, it even started showing off by doing tricks like swimming upside down when I let it go!

----------


## bomber

Only a fishy tail today......
Hooked onto my best ever jack rainbow from river today. After a short but decisive fight some great aerodynamics it came off, only to rub salt in wound and leap once more a couple of feet in the air, I swear I saw  the dog and I sat on bank for a good 45 minutes consoling ourselves. Not sure who was more pissed me or the dog

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hooked one today and the bugger got off.Wouldn't of been a keeper as only 2lb maybe :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Hard arvo fish but finally succeeded with this 2.5kg hen.  
> 
> Followed by an epic evening rise of mayflies. My dry fly fishing needs some work. Pricked a few tiddlers but nothing connected.


Where is your f..k.. net? Don't you need one in your waters bro? We give our trout a good stamp if they are naughty and land on the bank before they are released. :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

> Where is your f..k.. net? Don't you need one in your waters bro? We give our trout a good stamp if they are naughty and land on the bank before they are released.


Nah don't need one supposedly. Dragged this specimen up the bank, over to the ute (cause I really needed another beer) and back again. This made sure she got a good dose of health enriching air too. I then chose the "Dan Cater" drop kick release method. She loved the way it massaged her innards and the removal of that pesky protective mucous cover was a burden she was grateful to lose.

----------


## bomber

> Nah don't need one supposedly. Dragged this specimen up the bank, over to the ute (cause I really needed another beer) and back again. This made sure she got a good dose of health enriching air too. I then chose the "Dan Cater" drop kick release method. She loved the way it massaged her innards and the removal of that pesky protective mucous cover was a burden she was grateful to lose.


You're doing it wrong normally just bang on head and take them home, must be a caveman thing....or one less left to eat the native wildlife at least.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Afternoon stroll down river hooked 3 small trout. Then the dog spotted a good one3lb After dispatching these introduced pests with a single blow to the headHeaded up river and landed my 2nd ever trout from the tamakiNo room for nets under the willows. Then spotter dog caught her first ever (another) introduced pest  Which I did really dispatch with a quick blow. Luckily I carry my beers and didn't have to drag them all to the ute Shit I walked here.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Bomber it's good to see some proper fishing Techniques rather than the terrible display from @kiwijames . 
That boy has blood list you should see him duckshooting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Bomber it's good to see some proper fishing Techniques rather than the terrible display from @kiwijames . 
> That boy has blood list you should see him duckshooting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did find this bus stop  should I tell them I've never seen any ducks here.....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Shit hot bomber :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sean

> Hard arvo fish but finally succeeded with this 2.5kg hen.  
> 
> Followed by an epic evening rise of mayflies. My dry fly fishing needs some work. Pricked a few tiddlers but nothing connected.


That will die wont it?

----------


## kiwijames

> That will die wont it?


 @Sean. If it wasn't already dead, yes it would. 
I don't carry a priest as there is always a suitable rock or stick to deliver the coup de grace on the river bed and this was done as soon as possible after netting this fish. 
I too take the occasional fish to eat and this young lady was in such good nick it was an easy decision to make. 
I have no objection what so ever to killing trout or other game/pests in a humane and respectful manner.

----------


## akaroa1

Got away to the Canterbury high country for the last week of the season.
Didn't fish much as hunting mornings and evenings so lake fishing was pretty dead during the middle of the day.
Lots of salmon in the head of the river so didn't see a lot of trout there either. But did catch this 9 lb ( 4kg ) brown jack.
It was like lifting a brick off the bottom after the first strong run and a few acrobatics he just sat on the bottom and it took a lot of pressure to lift him free.
Then a nice slow steady drift with a hell of a lot of pressure on him to gently steer into the net of a waiting mate / photographer.

----------


## Rushy

That is a nice fish.

----------


## Sideshow

Man as Rushy said nice fish :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

Yep nice jack

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Down river tonight came across a random German hiking down the river.. he'd run out of food and water.. hooked him up a small rainbow and replenished his thirst with a bomberthen he wanted to know where next village was gpsed it for him 30km down river dude....good luck 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Was he in a kayak? He left two lovely ladies upstream :Psmiley:

----------


## bomber

> Was he in a kayak? He left two lovely ladies upstream


Hiking river bank.... man why do you always get the hot German girls been tracking them 2 for ages...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Well I'd love to say I caught a 2.8lb brown... but I can't claim it all I did was throw it out of river and put it in my bag.. Dog did it all She chased it from Rapids to this little sidling Got it to ankle deep then held it with her paws I only had time to drop rod and run up to claim the catchNot taking her fishing again   

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

That is unforgivable you need to get your dog a licence and rod ASAP :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Is that a legal method? Genuine question as I don't chase mud fish

----------


## bomber

> Is that a legal method? Genuine question as I don't chase mud fish


Good question as it wasn't caught with a rod and reel, is it classed as foul hooked, perhaps a more astute trout fisherman could answer that question . It did however just seem to land at my feet, and went down well as a shared dinner

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Is that a legal method? Genuine question as I don't chase mud fish


I would be surprised if it was legal by definition, but if it was taken by a licenced angler I wouldn't be too fussed. It is still not what you would call cricket though.

----------


## kiwijames

> Good question as it wasn't caught with a rod and reel, is it classed as foul hooked, perhaps a more astute trout fisherman could answer that question . It did however just seem to land at my feet, and went down well as a shared dinner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That fish flesh looks like mudfish. 

Hawkes Bay trout for comparison

----------


## R93

> That fish flesh looks like mudfish. 
> 
> Hawkes Bay trout for comparison


Nice and tidy filleting job as well mate.
Our browns down here can be a pale colour unless sea run.
I usually only see orange flesh like that on rainbows in the back country or salmon. I don't target trout normally. Kids love catching them tho.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> I would be surprised if it was legal by definition, but if it was taken by a licenced angler I wouldn't be too fussed. It is still not what you would call cricket though.


Definitely not a cricket, but a brown trout...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Land night filleting job was a bit ruggered had to scull 8 stubbies to fit in the bag b4 the 4.5km stagger home😜
Rainbows definitely have the dark orange flesh, mind you the Browns that a finally popping up  (literally) still fill the belly...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Land night filleting job was a bit ruggered had to scull 8 stubbies to fit in the bag b4 the 4.5km stagger home
> Rainbows definitely have the dark orange flesh, mind you the Browns that a finally popping up  (literally) still fill the belly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Maybe try water next trip?

----------


## puku

> Got away to the Canterbury high country for the last week of the season.
> Didn't fish much as hunting mornings and evenings so lake fishing was pretty dead during the middle of the day.
> Lots of salmon in the head of the river so didn't see a lot of trout there either. But did catch this 9 lb ( 4kg ) brown jack.
> It was like lifting a brick off the bottom after the first strong run and a few acrobatics he just sat on the bottom and it took a lot of pressure to lift him free.
> Then a nice slow steady drift with a hell of a lot of pressure on him to gently steer into the net of a waiting mate / photographer.Attachment 48866


That's a bloody big jack there

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Maybe try water next trip?


Just got in.
I could also sit at home sip cups of tea and watch coro st.
But I prefer taking a few beers wandering the river each evening catching these and being an arsehole.
3.9lb rainbow this arvo I'll drink to that 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Mayfly hatch on the upper waiau on Wednesday at 4, river way too swollen to fly!!!! Went to the upukeroa and caught a minnow about 2 inches long on a Adams.... First fish on a dry I Spose!

----------


## bomber

Up Hawkes Bay today/tonight/tomorrow... fished a local river out of napier..
Landed released 12 rainbow trout 1 to 2.5lb kept 2 biggest ones ph went flat a few of the smaller earlier onesNice spot will be out at daylight 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## TeRei

Did you do the main river or the one that flows into it?

----------


## roberto

fischermans regards from austria





sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## kiwijames

> Up Hawkes Bay today/tonight/tomorrow... fished a local river out of napier..
> Landed released 12 rainbow trout 1 to 2.5lb kept 2 biggest ones ph went flat a few of the smaller earlier onesNice spot will be out at daylight 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


2 fish limit up that stretch, and around the confluence of the Mangaone there are a lot of juveniles (spawning area).  Upstream of there is closed 30 June. It would be better to go either up or down from there if you want to catch anything bigger. There are a lot of good fish in the rivers at present, fat and getting ready to spawn.

----------


## kiwijames

> fischermans regards from austria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my schmart-fon


Nice pike. Terrible beer.

----------


## roberto

i love it  
but not really easy (and cheap) to get it here in austria  

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## Rushy

Come to New Zealand sometime and I will introduce you Waikato Draught, to the greatest beer in the world.

----------


## kiwijames

> i love it  
> but not really easy (and cheap) to get it here in austria  
> 
> sent from my schmart-fon


I would think that if Austria uses the same Reinheitsgebot laws as the Germans then neither of these two beers would be allowed due to the high levels of horse piss in them.

----------


## bomber

> Come to New Zealand sometime and I will introduce you Waikato Draught, to the greatest beer in the world.


Vb my 2nd favorite after the brown bomber...better then that Waikato river water..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Vb my 2nd favorite after the brown bomber...better then that Waikato river water..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Anything is better than Waikato even a tui that's been shut in the car on a summers day.

----------


## bomber

> Did you do the main river or the one that flows into it?


The main river basically wondered from the Mangaone convalescence down to puketapu. ...some real great runs on way

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Anything is better than Waikato even a tui that's been shut in the car on a summers day.


Oh Brads I am shocked.  You were a pusher once.

----------


## kiwijames

> The main river basically wondered from the Mangaone convalescence down to puketapu. ...some real great runs on way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How did you go? I was going to fish the Ngaruroro this arvo but figured I'd go the Tutaikuri. It was quite hard, made harder by me hooking only trees and willows. That would have been a good walk back to Puketapu. 
The water is very clear and the fish must have a bit of pressure on as they were not out of the deeper holes and backwaters and were quite easy to spook. Still some good fish seen though. All my old haunts have changed a bit since last visit with one good hole blown out altogether.

----------


## bomber

> How did you go? I was going to fish the Ngaruroro this arvo but figured I'd go the Tutaikuri. It was quite hard, made harder by me hooking only trees and willows. That would have been a good walk back to Puketapu. 
> The water is very clear and the fish must have a bit of pressure on as they were not out of the deeper holes and backwaters and were quite easy to spook. Still some good fish seen though. All my old haunts have changed a bit since last visit with one good hole blown out altogether.


Fished up Mangaone river.. puketiri Rd bridge?this morning saw a couple of good ones no takers only had an hr or 2..
I got a pretty good wife so a oneway walk yesterday,....most fish caught in shallow water below rapids best was about 1/2 way near a access point hooked 5 or 6 fish.  Awesome river system I was actually surprised I didn't see any other fishos at all..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

> I would think that if Austria uses the same Reinheitsgebot laws as the Germans then neither of these two beers would be allowed due to the high levels of horse piss in them.


  

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Bomber pool this arvo best yet from here 6.39lb rainbow Spotted by the dog

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> fischermans regards from austria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my schmart-fon


Nice to hear from you again @roberto

----------


## bomber

This one's for you @roberto 
Quality beer 2.54 rainbow released

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

black fury is the spin fishermans lure.

----------


## roberto

> This one's for you @roberto 
> Quality beer 2.54 rainbow released
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


a man with taste   


sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

> Nice to hear from you again @roberto


thanks mate
i think in 2 years i come back to nz for 2 or 3 month, than i hope we can go together for fishing  

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## Gapped axe

yeah 1

----------


## Dundee

Went back down to Jacobs pool,haven't been there for a week still very low and weedy.
Landed a nice rainbow jack

----------


## bomber

Went out with @Dundee today I'm beginning to wonder if he's got a system....take me to the no fish areas😂😂😂😂 nice arvo dundee hope the duck breasts out well..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Hey bomber where abouts are you in the country?

----------


## Dundee

> Hey bomber where abouts are you in the country?


He is east of Dannevirke in the Hawkes Bay @Blisters

----------


## Dundee

@bomber dropped off a token box of bombers to come fishing in the upper Manawatu River.We started at Jaycobs pool and fished upstream.I landed a small rainbow but no photo was taken.
Bomber decided to carry on fishing on the clay ledge while I went up over the top before we got to our next spot.He clambered up the steep bank. :Grin: 

We fished a bit more with a few trout sighted and around one of the bends on the river a few ducks were sitting about 150 metres upstream.I dropped my rod and let a shot off with the shotty,three ducks flew back towards us and one went down in a blackberry bush.Bloody old dog went in nothing happened then i fired another shot into the bush the duck made a run for the river and i put another shot in to stop it.
Deaf dog found duck and started munching :Sad: 

She sat back after an earfull but probably never heard any way. @bomber gets snagged again.

----------


## Dundee

Give me fb page a look if you want @Blisters

https://www.facebook.com/Dundees-Tro.../?ref=settings

----------


## Blisters

Choice looks like fun shooting ducks too

----------


## Gapped axe

Hooked a number of trout last night but couldn't get any to stick. The last one I hooked was from my unanchored boat 5.4 mtr Buccaneer. I played this fish for around 15mns and at one stage it was actually pulling the boat along. Sadly (yeah I now) I didn't get to see it as it was pitch black and the hook pulled. Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark

----------


## Gapped axe

Tied some new flies, respooled the 6wght and brought new waders which I will cut own to waist size. This arvo I will go and clean the lake bed up a bit and remove a few logs and the odd rock or two.

----------


## Dundee

Bit of history about our local rivers

----------


## bomber

Been up the naki past week shifting brothers farm..
Out this evening river still high and murky, managed to land a decent brown with spotter dogs help...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

https://vimeo.com/169742240?ref=fb-share&1
not trout nor really dry fly fishing but still makes me everyday more and more want to buy a saltwater flyrod setup

----------


## 7mmsaum

Few kingies at the esk river mouth, walk out on the little shingle bar that the river makes at low tide

The early morning kahawai  there are primo on a fly

----------


## veitnamcam

> https://vimeo.com/169742240?ref=fb-share&1
> not trout nor really dry fly fishing but still makes me everyday more and more want to buy a saltwater flyrod setup


The first fish they landed looked dead then when they threw it back in stiff as a board there was a pool of blood...hope they netted it off camera.

----------


## kiwijames

> The first fish they landed looked dead then when they threw it back in stiff as a board there was a pool of blood...hope they netted it off camera.


Yes. The video comments also note that. Pretty mediocre fish handling to be fair. I think tuna are quite fragile once caught so I see no worth in putting them back. There's always a willing table. Just the word yellowfin has me salivating.

----------


## Dundee

Had a look at the river no ducks as digger was working. Slung my shotgun and had a spin in Jacobs pool.

----------


## bomber

Trip upto Taranaki on the bike yesterday. Quick fish in lake down from brothers farm this morning on way home, some rainbows about.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Whanganui river on way home today from shifting a mate to the forgotten highway 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

No trout today . . . . but caught a few salmon in the Tekapo Canal last week. We heard rumor of a recent "escape" and fished Thursday AM through Sunday lunch time.

----------


## akaroa1

> No trout today . . . . but caught a few salmon in the Tekapo Canal last week. We heard rumor of a recent "escape" and fished Thursday AM through Sunday lunch time.
> 
> Attachment 51838
> 
> Attachment 51839
> 
> Attachment 51840
> 
> Attachment 51841
> ...


OK Im impressed !!!
In Twizel for the next 2 days for work and have the rod in .... but don't realistically expect to be able to wiggle free and have a flick.
You should give us a heads up on some time you are going to come up to fish and I will bring @HarryCHCH down with me for a catch up.
He's getting into the fishing now... got his first legal trout on the Westcoast with me 3 weeks ago about one hour after he got his first ever multi point red stag.
Regards

----------


## bomber

Hooked the elusive grey belly trout today

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

And the docs put in a piddle jar :Grin:  You must of had a few bombers for that to happen and don't blame your instructor :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## oraki

> No trout today . . . . but caught a few salmon in the Tekapo Canal last week. We heard rumor of a recent "escape" and fished Thursday AM through Sunday lunch time.
> 
> Attachment 51838
> 
> Attachment 51839
> 
> Attachment 51840
> 
> Attachment 51841
> ...


i guess you had to keep knocking the ice off the rings in the mornings aye. When I drove thru, the ice was building up on bull bars and aerial. Had to stop because the aerial had ice the same thickness as my thumb, and was hitting the roof

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> i guess you had to keep knocking the ice off the rings in the mornings aye. When I drove thru, the ice was building up on bull bars and aerial. Had to stop because the aerial had ice the same thickness as my thumb, and was hitting the roof


Yes, there was some ice build up on the rod rings - but no wind and it was quite comfortable once the sun come up !

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> OK Im impressed !!!
> In Twizel for the next 2 days for work and have the rod in .... but don't realistically expect to be able to wiggle free and have a flick.
> You should give us a heads up on some time you are going to come up to fish and I will bring @HarryCHCH down with me for a catch up.
> He's getting into the fishing now... got his first legal trout on the Westcoast with me 3 weeks ago about one hour after he got his first ever multi point red stag.
> Regards


I did tell Harry that I was headed to Twizel / Tekapo area - two weeks before the trip - and suggested we should meet there for a few days hunting ! He told me about your trip to the West Coast and was very proud of the stag he shot - have not seen any photos yet.

Let me know when you are heading out for a few days and I could meet you somewhere.

----------


## kiwijames

Waiteti looks like a dairy shed run off and couldn't find any fish on either it or the Ngongotaha. 

Suns out today at least

----------


## kiwijames

Man I would love to take a raft down one of our bigger Hawkes Bay rivers.
https://vimeo.com/173564751

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Man I would love to take a raft down one of our bigger Hawkes Bay rivers.
> https://vimeo.com/173564751


I have a three man raft if you would like to borrow it

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Waiteti looks like a dairy shed run off and couldn't find any fish on either it or the Ngongotaha. Suns out today at least


Farrr out that looks terrible, diary run off? Caught my first trout in that stream.

----------


## kiwijames

> Farrr out that looks terrible, diary run off? Caught my first trout in that stream.


Shouldn't be, more just dirty from a decent rain.

----------


## bomber

> Farrr out that looks terrible, diary run off? Caught my first trout in that stream.


Be all those rich people in there country estates upstream flushing, if that was dairy shed runoff you'd be in big trouble.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Be all those rich people in there country estates upstream flushing, if that was dairy shed runoff you'd be in big trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bah hah ha . Do you know where the Waiteti and Ngongotaha are? Rich it is not.

----------


## bomber

> Bah hah ha . Do you know where the Waiteti and Ngongotaha are? Rich it is not.


Lefthand side of rotorua 😜 stayed out there a few times... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cspence

> Bah hah ha . Do you know where the Waiteti and Ngongotaha are? Rich it is not.


What are you insinuating about my homeland? haha

----------


## kiwijames

@Danny

Lake Rotorua stream to be closed to fishing for the coming season

Fish & Game are advising anglers of two changes to the fishing regulations for the Eastern Region which will take effect from October 1, 2016  the start of the new fishing season.

The Awahou Stream, a tributary of Lake Rotorua, will be designated 'closed waters' in the Anglers Notice  which means that trout fishing will be prohibited upstream of the Awahous junction with Lake Rotorua. 

The change results from a submission to the Eastern Fish and Game Council from Ngati Rangiwewehi members who live alongside the stream and own the adjoining land and the private access road to the stream mouth. 

Eastern Fish and Game Council had publicly notified the proposal and consulted with anglers prior to making the decision.  

Eastern Fish & Game Manager Andy Garrick says the closure will bring a number of benefits.

Firstly, we recognise the local communitys growing concern over social issues  including thefts, conflicts between individuals, and the presence of undesirable elements, including poachers.

The closure would help address what locals have described as health and safety issues, and make the stream a safer place for children and family groups, Mr Garrick says. 

The stream is now targeted by poachers every summer and has become a hot spot for us, sparking frequent callouts for our ranging staff.   

The closure to angling will mean anyone seen fishing there can readily be identified as breaching the regulations. 

Mr Garrick says that naturally the trout would benefit as well. 

Closing this section of the Awahou Stream will provide a cold water refuge for trout stressed by Lake Rotoruas rising water temperatures in summer, which drive fish in search of cooler water.

But its important that anglers note they will still be able to access and fish Lake Rotorua downstream of the landmark pole, where there are ample fishing opportunities through the summer months, he adds. 

The second change focuses on winter shoreline fishing on Lake Okataina. This area is to be extended by moving the western landmark pole further to the west (away from the lodge). 

This will provide further room and opportunity for anglers during the winter period when the lake levels are low, Mr Garrick says. 

The angling regulation-setting process is undertaken annually, and allows for the Eastern Fish and Game Council to hear submissions and recommend alterations to the fishing rules and regs to the Minister of Conservation who makes the final call.  A full review is carried out every second year.  

We try to consult as widely as possible on these changes and always encourage anglers to have their say.  

A video of how popular the Awahou has been can be found on the youtube link below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDxZ5U4W4Ds

----------


## kiwijames

@Danny

Lake Rotorua stream to be closed to fishing for the coming season

Fish & Game are advising anglers of two changes to the fishing regulations for the Eastern Region which will take effect from October 1, 2016  the start of the new fishing season.

The Awahou Stream, a tributary of Lake Rotorua, will be designated 'closed waters' in the Anglers Notice  which means that trout fishing will be prohibited upstream of the Awahous junction with Lake Rotorua. 

The change results from a submission to the Eastern Fish and Game Council from Ngati Rangiwewehi members who live alongside the stream and own the adjoining land and the private access road to the stream mouth. 

Eastern Fish and Game Council had publicly notified the proposal and consulted with anglers prior to making the decision.  

Eastern Fish & Game Manager Andy Garrick says the closure will bring a number of benefits.

Firstly, we recognise the local communitys growing concern over social issues  including thefts, conflicts between individuals, and the presence of undesirable elements, including poachers.

The closure would help address what locals have described as health and safety issues, and make the stream a safer place for children and family groups, Mr Garrick says. 

The stream is now targeted by poachers every summer and has become a hot spot for us, sparking frequent callouts for our ranging staff.   

The closure to angling will mean anyone seen fishing there can readily be identified as breaching the regulations. 

Mr Garrick says that naturally the trout would benefit as well. 

Closing this section of the Awahou Stream will provide a cold water refuge for trout stressed by Lake Rotoruas rising water temperatures in summer, which drive fish in search of cooler water.

But its important that anglers note they will still be able to access and fish Lake Rotorua downstream of the landmark pole, where there are ample fishing opportunities through the summer months, he adds. 

The second change focuses on winter shoreline fishing on Lake Okataina. This area is to be extended by moving the western landmark pole further to the west (away from the lodge). 

This will provide further room and opportunity for anglers during the winter period when the lake levels are low, Mr Garrick says. 

The angling regulation-setting process is undertaken annually, and allows for the Eastern Fish and Game Council to hear submissions and recommend alterations to the fishing rules and regs to the Minister of Conservation who makes the final call.  A full review is carried out every second year.  

We try to consult as widely as possible on these changes and always encourage anglers to have their say.  

A video of how popular the Awahou has been can be found on the youtube link below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDxZ5U4W4Ds

----------


## Monk

Caught a few freshies on the tongariro yesterday morning.

----------


## akaroa1

Went to Twizel for work this week.
Finally got a chance to try out a few different techniques in the hydro canals.
Got out early before work and late afternoon after work.
Caught these 3 on the fist day. 
Caught  the 2 browns just on sunrise and the rainbow about 30 minutes after dark in the evening.

Attachment 53343

Very low flows in all the canals so no one was catching fish during the day.
I managed to fish in four different locations and tried some different techniques also.

Ended up with 5 decent fish. 
Lost a few and had one nearly empty the spool before the hook straightened and it was off.

Then the snow started Wednesday morning and the crane job for the day was cancelled, fished for an hour and lost a good one then had to leave and get out of the high country as there was 50mm of snow and falling very fast.

----------


## akaroa1

> Went to Twizel for work this week.
> Finally got a chance to try out a few different techniques in the hydro canals.
> Got out early before work and late afternoon after work.
> Caught these 3 on the fist day. 
> Caught  the 2 browns just on sunrise and the rainbow about 30 minutes after dark in the evening.
> 
> Attachment 53343
> 
> Very low flows in all the canals so no one was catching fish during the day.
> ...

----------


## veitnamcam

After some advice lads, hope to head to lake Rotoroa in Nelson lakes National Park for a hunt shortly and thought I would splash out on  a day lisence for trout also.

Would have to use my softbait rod I guess would be the only thing I have even remotely suitable so what should I be looking at for a casting lure?
Id say it would need a bit of weight to it to cast very far.

----------


## Rushy

> After some advice lads, hope to head to lake Rotoroa in Nelson lakes National Park for a hunt shortly and thought I would splash out on  a day lisence for trout also.
> 
> Would have to use my softbait rod I guess would be the only thing I have even remotely suitable so what should I be looking at for a casting lure?
> Id say it would need a bit of weight to it to cast very far.


Just go get a small selection of spinners VC.  You'll be right.

----------


## Dundee

> After some advice lads, hope to head to lake Rotoroa in Nelson lakes National Park for a hunt shortly and thought I would splash out on  a day lisence for trout also.
> 
> Would have to use my softbait rod I guess would be the only thing I have even remotely suitable so what should I be looking at for a casting lure?
> Id say it would need a bit of weight to it to cast very far.


If you are fishing a lake with no snags, I would recommend 10gm lures.  Most sport shops will sell them. Toby lures come in that weight but 7gm would probably do also.

----------


## veitnamcam

> If you are fishing a lake with no snags, I would recommend 10gm lures.  Most sport shops will sell them. Toby lures come in that weight but 7gm would probably do also.


What about this sort of thing but obviously a lot lot smaller?



Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

And what sort of speed retreive? Trout are lazy buggers yes?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> What about this sort of thing but obviously a lot lot smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Yep that'd be the go as well.  Just get some Rapala lures.

----------


## Dundee

> What about this sort of thing but obviously a lot lot smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


That will work,trout take nearly any shit. I caught one once on a tale dag from a cow and just got my boy to add a hook.
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...t-starter-939/

----------


## Dundee

Get 7gm to 10 gm for lake fishing.

----------


## veitnamcam

alright cheers guys,will go to the fat pricks green shop on sat for a look. :Oh Noes:

----------


## bomber

I've never caught one with a Rapala lure @veitnamcam but that's just me.. maybe get some enticer lures for a lake can get upto 12gr lures or just get the tried and true mepp black fury size 3 is 7 gram


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I've never caught one with a Rapala lure @veitnamcam but that's just me.. maybe get some enticer lures for a lake can get upto 12gr lures or just get the tried and true mepp black fury size 3 is 7 gram
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think I will just go for the heaviest the shop recommends, its got to pull out 20pound florocarbon leader and 20p braid which is a bit like going rabbit shooting with a 416rigby I guess but thats the lightest gear I own.

----------


## Dundee

I've caught a few on rapalas but for a lake you will need the deep divers but there are way cheaper lures out there.Go heavy with that set up.

----------


## akaroa1

> After some advice lads, hope to head to lake Rotoroa in Nelson lakes National Park for a hunt shortly and thought I would splash out on  a day lisence for trout also.
> 
> Would have to use my softbait rod I guess would be the only thing I have even remotely suitable so what should I be looking at for a casting lure?
> Id say it would need a bit of weight to it to cast very far.


For lake fishing there from the shore I would also try Shimano Waxwings, brown or rainbow trout colour in a small size.
They have a very nice action, very different from the Rapalas which I also use a lot.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ended up getting these.



What sort of retrieve speed should I be going for?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Ended up getting these.
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of retrieve speed should I be going for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Run the Rapala in the shallows and watch it. You will get the speed from that. The Countdown models are quite cool. Cast it out and let it sink. Count the time (hence the name) before you begin your retrieve to get into the depth you think fish may be. Start low and then progressively deeper until you start getting follows or better still a hookup.  They run well at slow speed and the longer the lures in the water the better your chances. The Toby needs a bit more speed in my experience.

----------


## Rushy

> Ended up getting these.
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of retrieve speed should I be going for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


They will do VC.

----------


## Dundee

How did you get on VC?

----------


## Dundee

Managed an hour after work down at the river landed a small brown on black fury lure.Quickly released as wasn't big enough to feed three. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> How did you get on VC?


Havent got em wet yet mate.

----------


## Dundee

Add a black fury to your tackle box @bomber and I have caught heaps on them.

----------


## bomber

> Add a black fury to your tackle box @bomber and I have caught heaps on them.


Cheeky bugger

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Managed an hour after work down at the river landed a small brown on black fury lure.Quickly released as wasn't big enough to feed three.
> Attachment 54319


Nice @Dundee next quiet spell be down there

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Add a black fury to your tackle box @bomber and I have caught heaps on them.


Show me a pick.

Could I legally fish from a boat?

Been thinking its whitebait season and it could be worth casting a lure for a sea run? at high tide in the estuary here?

----------


## bomber

> Show me a pick.
> 
> Could I legally fish from a boat?
> 
> Been thinking its whitebait season and it could be worth casting a lure for a sea run? at high tide in the estuary here?



Just got to careful on casting the black fury 😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just got to careful on casting the black fury 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ah ha ha ha I thought that was a fly fishers trick!

----------


## veitnamcam

Actually its hooked in backwards!.....trying to cast it like a fly?

----------


## Dundee

> Show me a pick.
> 
> Could I legally fish from a boat?
> 
> Been thinking its whitebait season and it could be worth casting a lure for a sea run? at high tide in the estuary here?


Fishing from a boat is legal,check the regulations in the area. There are quite a few lures out there that a close to a white bait lure look alike.

----------


## bomber

> Actually its hooked in backwards!.....trying to cast it like a fly?


Hooked a willow and flicked it to free it yep got me 2 barbs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Not a trout but just back from a few weeks salmon fishing in Vancouver island !! Good times

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 54525
> 
> Not a trout but just back from a few weeks salmon fishing in Vancouver island !! Good times


Looks like ya did alright! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff Roy.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Good stuff Roy.


Yea it was a great trip - saw black bears,deer, Bald Eagles, sea lions,seals, otters, orca and heaps of other critters,  drank bear caught salmon, founder,cod and red crabs, even braved the a cold river and swam with the salmon ....hung out with some good Bastards and generally had a awesome trip...

----------


## Blisters

After going for a shoot at the waiuku pistol club the other week i went after some dinner from the lake out front only caught some littleys this time though


Sea trout

----------


## Roy Lehndorf



----------


## Monk

Had a good few days in the central plateau.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 54842


Top condition Roy.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Top condition Roy.


Why thanks for the complement  :Pacman:  the trout where in good nick also .......hahaha

----------


## kiwijames

Spent the afternoon on the Tutaikuri. Rivers cleared nicely but trout numbers are light in the lower reaches. Caught one around 3/4kg almost straight away so released it expecting more would come. Didn't bump another one for the rest of the day. Nice walk all the same. No photos this time.

----------


## Dundee

> Spent the afternoon on the Tutaikuri. Rivers cleared nicely but trout numbers are light in the lower reaches. Caught one around 3/4kg almost straight away so released it expecting more would come. Didn't bump another one for the rest of the day. Nice walk all the same. No photos this time.


3 to 4kg? I'm sure a photo wouldn't of hurt it before release :Have A Nice Day:  Brown or Rainbow?

----------


## Dan88

been out twice in the last week on the hutt river, no bites but good casting practice and enjoying the scenery

----------


## kiwijames

> 3 to 4kg? I'm sure a photo wouldn't of hurt it before release Brown or Rainbow?


Nah. Three quarters of a kilo not 3-4 kilos 
Don't think I've ever seen a brown in our local creeks other than up the Mohaka.

----------


## chrome

Wellington fly fishing club put on an open day today up at their pond.  
Took the wee lad up there to have a go.  
Was a good setup.  Turn up,drop a gold coin in the box and then they show you how to cast or in our case hook up a trout and ya wind it in.  Big smiles all round.  


Sent from the swamp

----------


## kiwijames

> Nah. Three quarters of a kilo not 3-4 kilos 
> Don't think I've ever seen a brown in our local creeks other than up the Mohaka.


Actually now that I think about it I remember seeing a few horses in the Ngaruroro. 

Horse as in BIG brownie, not the thing that costs more money than an English car to run but is only good for making glue.

----------


## bomber

> Actually now that I think about it I remember seeing a few horses in the Ngaruroro. 
> 
> Horse as in BIG brownie, not the thing that costs more money than an English car to run but is only good for making glue.


So not one getting washed down from the kaimanawas then 😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

not a trout, but tasts also very good  
regards from austria

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## Rushy

> not a trout, but tasts also very good  
> regards from austria
> 
> sent from my schmart-fon


That is a very nice fish.

----------


## roberto

its a "zander"
good and not much fishbone  

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## Sean

Yesterday's effort  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Monk

Couple for the smoker

----------


## Pixie Z

It's getting to that time of year for reviews of the season! After having always been a spin fisherman, I decided it was time to give fly fishing a go. So with the the 2015/16 season approaching I got myself some gear & had a few practice sessions casting at the park before heading backcountry for opening with a couple mates (Alan who's been fly fishing almost as long as I've been alive & basically catches every fish he sees, & Gabe with a season or two experience). I'm not bothered about goin out & catching nothing, & really just enjoy getting out into the backcountry and hanging with these lads. My experienced mate believes the best way to learn is to jump straight in the deep end, so the waters we fished for our 4 day opening trip were not beginner friendly. After the four days our tally's were Alan with 25+ fish, Gabe with about 4-5 and me with none. At times was super frustrating losing flies to trees & dealing with the wind, but just being around these guys I learnt a heap, drank far too much whisky in the evenings & had a great time.

Took me 11 more weeks of fly fishing at least a couple times a week before I landed one (hooked & lost a couple along the way), but when things finally clicked everything seemed to come right. Ended up landing around 25 fish on the fly this season including three over 5lb (biggest was a 6.5lb Oreti brown on cicada), mostly browns but the odd rainbow & in a mix of still water & rivers/streams. While I'll never stop spin fishing completely, I've only picked up a spin rod a couple times this season. Thoroughly enjoyed my first season fly fishing, especially the sight fishing aspect & it's quickly becoming an obsession. Here's a few pics of my favourite fish caught on the fly this season...

How's everyone else's seasons been? Best of luck to everyone for the opening of the new season!

----------


## Sean

> It's getting to that time of year for reviews of the season! After having always been a spin fisherman, I decided it was time to give fly fishing a go. So with the the 2015/16 season approaching I got myself some gear & had a few practice sessions casting at the park before heading backcountry for opening with a couple mates (Alan who's been fly fishing almost as long as I've been alive & basically catches every fish he sees, & Gabe with a season or two experience). I'm not bothered about goin out & catching nothing, & really just enjoy getting out into the backcountry and hanging with these lads. My experienced mate believes the best way to learn is to jump straight in the deep end, so the waters we fished for our 4 day opening trip were not beginner friendly. After the four days our tally's were Alan with 25+ fish, Gabe with about 4-5 and me with none. At times was super frustrating losing flies to trees & dealing with the wind, but just being around these guys I learnt a heap, drank far too much whisky in the evenings & had a great time.
> 
> Took me 11 more weeks of fly fishing at least a couple times a week before I landed one (hooked & lost a couple along the way), but when things finally clicked everything seemed to come right. Ended up landing around 25 fish on the fly this season including three over 5lb (biggest was a 6.5lb Oreti brown on cicada), mostly browns but the odd rainbow & in a mix of still water & rivers/streams. While I'll never stop spin fishing completely, I've only picked up a spin rod a couple times this season. Thoroughly enjoyed my first season fly fishing, especially the sight fishing aspect & it's quickly becoming an obsession. Here's a few pics of my favourite fish caught on the fly this season...
> 
> How's everyone else's seasons been? Best of luck to everyone for the opening of the new season!


Those brown's look awesome

----------


## Monk

> It's getting to that time of year for reviews of the season! After having always been a spin fisherman, I decided it was time to give fly fishing a go. So with the the 2015/16 season approaching I got myself some gear & had a few practice sessions casting at the park before heading backcountry for opening with a couple mates (Alan who's been fly fishing almost as long as I've been alive & basically catches every fish he sees, & Gabe with a season or two experience). I'm not bothered about goin out & catching nothing, & really just enjoy getting out into the backcountry and hanging with these lads. My experienced mate believes the best way to learn is to jump straight in the deep end, so the waters we fished for our 4 day opening trip were not beginner friendly. After the four days our tally's were Alan with 25+ fish, Gabe with about 4-5 and me with none. At times was super frustrating losing flies to trees & dealing with the wind, but just being around these guys I learnt a heap, drank far too much whisky in the evenings & had a great time.
> 
> Took me 11 more weeks of fly fishing at least a couple times a week before I landed one (hooked & lost a couple along the way), but when things finally clicked everything seemed to come right. Ended up landing around 25 fish on the fly this season including three over 5lb (biggest was a 6.5lb Oreti brown on cicada), mostly browns but the odd rainbow & in a mix of still water & rivers/streams. While I'll never stop spin fishing completely, I've only picked up a spin rod a couple times this season. Thoroughly enjoyed my first season fly fishing, especially the sight fishing aspect & it's quickly becoming an obsession. Here's a few pics of my favourite fish caught on the fly this season...
> 
> How's everyone else's seasons been? Best of luck to everyone for the opening of the new season!
> 
> Attachment 55989Attachment 55990Attachment 55991Attachment 55992Attachment 55993Attachment 55994




All I can say is Great Beard

----------


## Dundee

Beaut trout there Pixie Z :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pixie Z

Cheers guys! It's been a fun season! & looking forward to the new one! All these fish went back to grow bigger! Kept one rainbow around 2lb for the table.




> All I can say is Great Beard


Haha thanks! Keeps my face warm during our cold southern winters!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Blisters

I love your big shit eating grin in the last pic! It really shows the hard work that went into getting to that point good shit bro youve inspired me to pick up the fly rod more

----------


## Pixie Z

> I love your big shit eating grin in the last pic! It really shows the hard work that went into getting to that point good shit bro youve inspired me to pick up the fly rod more


Haha cheers @Blisters Big shit eating grins are my speciality! That last pic was actually the first fish I ever caught on fly! So after probably 30-40 days of getting out there with the fly rod & just seeing my mates catch all the fish I was fucking stoked to finally get one to the net! Beaut of a brown too! That fish also won me the biggest fish prize in the Otago Anglers Association catch & release comp! Came in at just over 5lb.

----------


## Matt2308

A couple from Tekapo at the canals today.
The "small" one is about 10lb. :-)

----------


## Rushy

Damn they are in good condition.  What had they been feeding on?

----------


## Matt2308

The big one was full of snails Rushy.

----------


## Gapped axe

fuk me! well no don't, nice fish

----------


## Pixie Z

Damn, they're in lovely condition! Beautiful rainbows! Good stuff mate. I'm still trying to crack the 10lb mark up there. Been fishing it regularly for the past 4-5yrs & consistently catch fish, yet biggest I've managed has been 7lb.

----------


## Matt2308

Cheers Pixie, I have also struggled with the big rainbows there for a few years, but I'm hoping that I have cracked the method now. I managed to release a few decent fish too last trip and am looking forward to finding out if it is repeatable next trip!

----------


## Antz

> A couple from Tekapo at the canals today.
> The "small" one is about 10lb. :-)


Great looking fish what did You catch them on? I was thinking of heading up there on Monday. I've only fished the canal once before and caught bugger all haha

Cheers Antz

----------


## Dundee

Managed a brown tonight,lost a bigger one then lost the bloody lure.

----------


## Matt2308

> Great looking fish what did You catch them on? I was thinking of heading up there on Monday. I've only fished the canal once before and caught bugger all haha
> 
> Cheers Antz


Try fishing a prawn on the bottom, usually good for catching a few.

----------


## Antz

Cheers Matt I'll give it a crack

Cheers Antz

----------


## Dundee

Small rainbow tonight on the black fury lure,was released :Have A Nice Day: 

Need too replace my nylon and get smaller swivel clips for next season.$163 for a family licence.
The size of this swivel clip.I thought I'd have no luck. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Boaraxa

> Try fishing a prawn on the bottom, usually good for catching a few.


Heard a rumour recently someone caught a 44lber up there ..anyone else heard that ?

----------


## Matt2308

Yep, I think I remember the guy in the shop in Twizel saying that they took it in to be weighed.

----------


## Boaraxa

wow a pic of that would be cool

----------


## Dundee

Is this it?

----------


## Dundee

DIRTY RIVER

The headwaters 25km by road had 22mils of rain overnight but takes a while to get down to the middle Manawatu R. Was clean last night.
Gave it a flick then called it a day. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Monk

Another successful outing in the central plateau,40 nice fish caught for the weekend.

----------


## bomber

> DIRTY RIVER
> 
> The headwaters 25km by road had 22mils of rain overnight but takes a while to get down to the middle Manawatu R. Was clean last night.
> Gave it a flick then called it a day.
> Attachment 56394Attachment 56395Attachment 56396Attachment 56397Attachment 56398Attachment 56399Attachment 56400


only browns last night, had a look but flowing pretty quick this evening.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Not fishable tonight? Was just going down for a look.

----------


## Dundee

Went for a look anyway :Have A Nice Day: 
Bloody dirty from silt from sheep and beef farmers not fencing the water ways off :Psmiley:

----------


## bomber

Yep ironic isn't it @Dundee 
3 dairy farms in a row here all fenced off and 2 sheep and beef directly opposite side stock graze the river banks..then there's direct town wastage from Shannon further down...but let's blame the dairy farmers..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

The biggest pollutant of the manawatu is nitrate........which comes from....... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> The biggest pollutant of the manawatu is nitrate........which comes from....... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Palmerston north city 😜
Yep true Brad's I'd say most if not all waterways on dairy farms are now fenced off, and with the One plan it's getting better. But everyone has a part to play including the city dwellers..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another 16mils in the headwaters.

----------


## Dundee

Won't be doing any fishing here for at least a week :Sad:

----------


## kiwijames

Been to Oringi and back yesterday and today. Every river and stream from there to HB looks like shit. Might have to look for a deer instead this weekend.

----------


## TeRei

Someone do a Post about the Manawatu on Sunday night as going to Vegas on Monday. Thought about looking in at the back of Ormondville.

----------


## bomber

> Someone do a Post about the Manawatu on Sunday night as going to Vegas on Monday. Thought about looking in at the back of Ormondville.


Best bet possibly Maunga Rd clears a bit quicker further up river, less streams feeding into it🖒

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

Well bugger me.  Having caught no fish for last season. I managed to get one on opening day! 
So thought I'll go to they local pub for the competition. 1st bloody prize yee haa.
She was in excellent condition.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Well bugger me.  Having caught no fish for last season. I managed to get one on opening day! 
> So thought I'll go to they local pub for the competition. 1st bloody prize yee haa.
> She was in excellent condition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nice what weight?

----------


## puku

> Nice what weight?


2.21kg with guts and gills out.
I made it 2.8 kg in the net live. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Beauty @puku :Cool:

----------


## puku

> Beauty @puku


I'm stoked a. Drought is broken so will hopefully catch and release a few this season. 
And learn how to fly fish also

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Well not exactly a trout, but my first salmon.
Managed to sneak in a couple of hours fishing at Twizel this morning. Looking forward to dinner tonight.

----------


## Gibo

> Well not exactly a trout, but my first salmon.
> Managed to sneak in a couple of hours fishing at Twizel this morning. Looking forward to dinner tonight.
> Attachment 56787


I love my starlo stix rod. The action is amazing for the price point. I use it as my go to when bottom fishing for snapper or what have you. Played a really big skip jack tuna on it for about 15 minutes, was the most fun ive had on a rod I reckon.

----------


## Shearer

> I love my starlo stix rod. The action is amazing for the price point. I use it as my go to when bottom fishing for snapper or what have you. Played a really big skip jack tuna on it for about 15 minutes, was the most fun ive had on a rod I reckon.


Yeah  @Gibo. They are a great piece of kit. Very versatile. I've used mine for trout, snapper, kahawai, kings and now salmon. Before I landed the salmon I played a rainbow for about 3 minutes before I dropped it. It would have gone 15lb easily. A guy fishing along from me also landed a salmon of about 20lb. My fish was small by comparison (just double figures) but not obese like some of them. Great eating too.

----------


## bomber

Still waiting for the 1st of the season, with the rain and river not helping...
Closest I got tonight was one taking the piss out of me from across the river no interest in any luresthe splash is it on other side and the ripple is it doing the middle finger.
Full moon and saw a few rising on way back down river.
Got home just as it pissed down again..can't wait for spring to arrive😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt2308

Was out chasing sea runners but landed one of the local residents.
A bit skinny but a good fish at 75cm in length!

----------


## Dundee

First trout for the 2016/17 season :Have A Nice Day: 
River has been high and dirty lately.

Still very high with a good flow.

I fished till dark, shit loads rising right on dark :Wink:

----------


## bomber

> First trout for the 2016/17 season
> River has been high and dirty lately.
> Attachment 57448
> Still very high with a good flow.
> Attachment 57449Attachment 57450
> I fished till dark, shit loads rising right on dark
> Attachment 57452Attachment 57453Attachment 57454


Still waiting for my 1st of season plenty rising on dark giving the fin still😎

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Healthy fillets on that trout :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Blowing like a Queen Street hooker down there tonight. :Wtfsmilie: 
River was flowing backwards but landed a small brown about 1.5lb as a guesstimate :Have A Nice Day: 

Got a full spool and the wind caused a birds nest so was back before dark.

----------


## Rushy

No hookers on Queen Street Dundee.  But just around the corner off both ends is a different story.  Not sure how I would know that.  Probably making it up.

----------


## southernman

> No hookers on Queen Street Dundee.  But just around the corner off both ends is a different story.  Not sure how I would know that.  Probably making it up.


Yea right!

----------


## bomber

Dundee couldn't spell K Road 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Landed two tonight. Lost one.The two were released. Here are some pics.

----------


## Gibo

Fuck!! @Dundee that rapala I had for you was in Onga in my ute.........its still in there. PM you postal address ya short c unit

----------


## Dundee

Cuppla hours at the river tonight.Been heavy rain in the upper catchments that might blow out fishing tomorrow. Usualy takes 12hours to get this far down.So @bomber and the yank are on standbye till I check river level in the morning :Grin: 

Landed one and released.


Change lure another hit but got off.

----------


## bomber

> Cuppla hours at the river tonight.Been heavy rain in the upper catchments that might blow out fishing tomorrow. Usualy takes 12hours to get this far down.So @bomber and the yank are on standbye till I check river level in the morning
> 
> Landed one and released.
> Attachment 57719
> 
> Change lure another hit but got off.
> Attachment 57720


Yea still a virgin this season here pissed down while I was out....think those pressups u getting me to do is a ploy dam fish splashed out while I was doing them tonight😜😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Lol bomber you probably scare them away making noise on the rocks lol

----------


## kiwijames

Released two yesterday. Funny coloured

----------


## bomber

Finally on the board for the season, slow start with river being high and murky. Starting to clear here now with quite a few fish sited lately. released for good luck 🤘home in the dark with the tui's playing there tunes in the background.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Had my american friend on the river with me today. One off my first clients on my facebook page....    https://www.facebook.com/Dundees-Tro...7896995906740/

He did well and put in the long hours.

Landed 5 and have asked him to join our forum so he may upload the pics.

I had luck on my lures

This one hooked this :Grin: 

Vid of it coming in...
https://youtu.be/gur-LdpRaZo

Noticed a few brown beetles out last night so my last lure that I attached was the closest replica.

Ended the evening at my favourite pool "Jacobs pool"
Great afternoon and evening with great company. :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

Nice one @Dundee looking clean up your end 🖒 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Had a shit load of rain today so headed down with my mates streamer hooked onto my spinning line.

Left home after 1735hrs had to be home by 1840hrs as the eldest was coming home for roast dinner.

10 minutes at the river landed this. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Cold icey showers down there last night.

Hooked a small one but it got off.

Rod got another bend in it.

The rock was released :Grin: 

Track through the silage paddock as we aren't allowed quad through until after harvesting.

----------


## Dundee

Cheers for the lure @Gibo,gave it a swim. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Awesome bro, glad it works  :Wink:  got given it when i got my license to fish the Murray last November

----------


## Shearer

> Cheers for the lure @Gibo,gave it a swim.
> Attachment 58203Attachment 58204


Jesus @Dundee. Are there any trout in that river that you haven't caught at least once?

----------


## kiwijames

Hooked 4 on Saturday arvo. Only landed one  :Oh Noes: 
Fish appeared to be still in spawning mode as they were paired up a lot of the time with the hens not doing much and the jack chasing around. Those I hooked were the most acrobatic I have ever experienced with the three lost all throwing the hook mid air. Fishing with nearly no barb makes it hard to control. These fish were not huge at around 2kg estiamted but looked in good nick.

----------


## Gibo

> Hooked 4 on Saturday arvo. Only landed one 
> Fish appeared to be still in spawning mode as they were paired up a lot of the time with the hens not doing much and the jack chasing around. Those I hooked were the most acrobatic I have ever experienced with the three lost all throwing the hook mid air. Fishing with nearly no barb makes it hard to control. These fish were not huge at around 2kg estiamted but looked in good nick.


Sounds like you have the release technique sorted mate  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> Hooked 4 on Saturday arvo. Only landed one 
> Fish appeared to be still in spawning mode as they were paired up a lot of the time with the hens not doing much and the jack chasing around. Those I hooked were the most acrobatic I have ever experienced with the three lost all throwing the hook mid air. Fishing with nearly no barb makes it hard to control. These fish were not huge at around 2kg estiamted but looked in good nick.


At least your out there fella.😆

You fly fisher types strike me as a bit.....you know😆


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Monk

Had another couple of days in the central plateau.Fishing was epic.

----------


## Rushy

Good skills.

----------


## mrs dundee

Wow nice catch yummy.

----------


## Dundee

Over the bank landed this.
Attachment 58284
Then moved down to Jacobs pool with the streamer and no luck.

----------


## Gapped axe

The son came home to help with a dive job yesterday. Went out a 6.15am and came back in at 8.15am. Caught 8 released 1 and lost 3. The 3 I lost, because I was trying to lip grab them rather than netting them. Good fish and a couple of times we had double strikes, hot fishing.

----------


## bomber

Landed and released 6 hooked a few more..
Spotter dog did the job right a few good runs the black fury did the job

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Landed and released 6 hooked a few more..
> Spotter dog did the job right a few good runs the black fury did the job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Good looking fish @bomber

----------


## bomber

A couple of decent Fish had to use the bomber scale not expecting a good one. Nice length but a bit light condition wise

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

On the bomber scales at home

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Just a tiddler up here on the brown bombers :Have A Nice Day:  I mean black fury :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

Having no luck with the black fury changed lure 1 on first cast. Also hooked and lost a nice brown right on darkred veltic 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Landed two put the first one out of its misery had scars right into the gutz.

This trout had been in the wars ..otherside

One keeper nice brown :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

One last night.Released it.

----------


## bomber

Weather been a bit rough last few days, checked river around midday was murky and fast flowing. Was going to stay home this evening and mow the lawns..yea right f@$k that. Tried the new Mepps ThunderbugLanded a couple of nice rainbows
Yeah I'll mow the lawns tomorrow😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

If you guys that fish the upper Manawatu had to use just one spinny thing, what would it be? Rainbows and browns.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I don't fish there but I'm gonna say Black and Gold Toby, if you can't catch trout anywhere in NZ on one of them you're doing something wrong.

PS: I can't catch trout on a black and gold toby..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

> If you guys that fish the upper Manawatu had to use just one spinny thing, what would it be? Rainbows and browns.


 yep they work well 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Mepps Black Fury @Tahr

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Mepps Black Fury @Tahr
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ta. I'm just getting back into it. Used to fish Oringi quite a bit. With the Hutt river close to me now I thought I might as well give it a crack.

----------


## kiwijames

Black Magic Spinsect  @bomber @Dundee. You guys ever try one of these? If you haven't I would suggest they are well worth a go. Good action and quite heavy so you can cast them a decent distance. Bought one for my girls to try and it has been every bit as sucessful as a Veltec or Mepps but more time in the water via greater casting distances has equalled more hook ups.

----------


## puku

> Black Magic Spinsect  @bomber @Dundee. You guys ever try one of these? If you haven't I would suggest they are well worth a go. Good action and quite heavy so you can cast them a decent distance. Bought one for my girls to try and it has been every bit as sucessful as a Veltec or Mepps but more time in the water via greater casting distances has equalled more hook ups.


I quite like the action of it on that youtube video.  I might have to find some top have a go. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

@kiwijames I've got a couple spinsects  in the lure box. Landed a couple with them, hence used a Mepps Thunderbug as river up and a lot wider casts a bit further to the clear edges on opposite banks.
Some evenings change a few lures, most success here black fury then a red veltic. 
Must get up to Hunting/fishing Napier again they have an awesome lure selection🖒


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> @kiwijames I've got a couple spinsects  in the lure box. Landed a couple with them, hence used a Mepps Thunderbug as river up and a lot wider casts a bit further to the clear edges on opposite banks.
> Some evenings change a few lures, most success here black fury then a red veltic. 
> Must get up to Hunting/fishing Napier again they have an awesome lure selection
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 @bomber. If you're in need Im not far the road from HnF and can grab something.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> If you guys that fish the upper Manawatu had to use just one spinny thing, what would it be? Rainbows and browns.


7gram Green and gold Toby

----------


## bomber

> 7gram Green and gold Toby


I'd have to be honest only caught 1 fish on a toby

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> @bomber. If you're in need Im not far the road from HnF and can grab something.


Cheers hoping to get up that way for a days fishing in a week or 2  Mohaka or somewhere

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

@Tahr blackfury is one of my favourites.  There is a guy called Andrew Harding that fishes the Hutt river and has put some vids on you tube.  Is utube channel name is troutboynz.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Landed two put the first one out of its misery had scars right into the gutz.
> Attachment 58479
> This trout had been in the wars ..otherside
> Attachment 58480
> One keeper nice brown
> Attachment 58481


 @Dundee, do you think those holes are from a spear or possibly a shag?

----------


## Dundee

I would guess a shag. Possibly an old injury as a juvenile as it fought really well but  I still wasn't going to eat it. :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

I'm off to the river now I hope the Tsunami doesn't hit :Grin:

----------


## P38

> I'm off to the river now I hope the Tsunami doesn't hit


 @Dundee

Wouldn't need to be much of a tsunami to fill your gum boots.  :Wink: 

Good luck with the fishing.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

> @Tahr blackfury is one of my favourites.  There is a guy called Andrew Harding that fishes the Hutt river and has put some vids on you tube.  Is utube channel name is troutboynz.


He's a proper fisherman though and doesn't chuck metal at trout.

----------


## bomber

Tried the spinsect no luck.. whacked on a black fury and bang hooked this nice fighting sea run washed up  river by the tsunami.
 Dinner sorted

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I bought the last of the black fury orange in the store today.Couldn't find the bloody lure half hour before I went fishing tonight. :Wtfsmilie: 
Searched everywhere. :Have A Nice Day: So the @mrs dundee lent me her one.
Had no luck down there with it so tryed the effzette.

Couple of bombers and wahlaa!!

Found my new black fury when I lowered the leggings to have a pee it was stuck in my t shirt :Wtfsmilie:  too close to the man hood I was fucken luckey I didn't get a peircing :Oh Noes: 
Fishes with the t shirt bits on

Brand new black fury on ...Fish on!! and landed in the tsunami :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

https://youtu.be/viZ21MHyMwg

----------


## P38

> https://youtu.be/viZ21MHyMwg


Awesome @<u><a href="http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=198" target="_blank">Dundee</a></u>  :Thumbsup: 

And not even a hint of a tsunami in sight.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## bomber

https://vimeo.com/191608725 The strike decent fish, then it got serious lost just b4 landing it. One reason why red veltic are not my no 1 lure pull out and bend on good fish have also had hooks come off. 
Landed a couple moreThe dog spotting for me

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Fair persisting down, headed out, might be last chance for a day or 3. River rose height of can in 1/2 hourStill clean on edges and hooked and lost a couple, then landed 1st brown of the season river rising rapidly after that and bailed home for a spa.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

River murky tonight after recent rain...
Spotter dog took the job seriouslythe Mepps Thunderbug did the  bizzo in the mud againdefinitely a lure for dirty water

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Was expecting the wind to pick up today so planed to go tomorrow. Sunday had better be a beauty as the wind never really came and Im kicking myself for not getting out.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Was expecting the wind to pick up today so planed to go tomorrow. Sunday had better be a beauty as the wind never really came and Im kicking myself for not getting out.


40 mph at patoka all day and is approx 10 mph right now

Wind forecast to drop Sunday morning

----------


## bomber

Got the slight advantage here of 2km farm river boundary access...depending on wind direction can head to a sheltered section most days🖒

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Had a hour down at Jacobs pool this arvo,bit clearer up here :Have A Nice Day:  Tryed the thunder bug and many more but nothing on this 200metre stretch of water I could fish :Sad: 

Went over the bank for a fish after milkings this evening.
Changing lure :Have A Nice Day: 

Had mutiple changes and nothing hooked till I put this on :Grin: 

The tension started screaming as I attempted to reel it in and the rod was bent,thought I had a good bugger on then it came free. :Wtfsmilie: 
Whats the chances of hooking the last lost black fury :Grin:  Town is out of them but @bomber ordered more :Wink: 

No fish for me tonight but a $10.00 lure retrieved :Yuush:

----------


## bomber

Legend @Dundee I'll believe that story... if ya said there was a fish attached as well I would of had my doubts😜
Have to get me self one of them there lures...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> 40 mph at patoka all day and is approx 10 mph right now
> 
> Wind forecast to drop Sunday morning


Note to self. @7mmsaum is no good for a wind report 
Blowing down the river like a 1000 bastards but a bit of sneaky back water stalking came up with the goods. 
2.5kg hen in great condition 
 

1.5 kg Jack. Not so good condition. 
Kept both as the girl insisted we can then have enough fish to invite the neighbours around for a BBQ 
Good going for only a couple hours fishing. 
This season I'm trialling going back to plane Jane Maxima green 5lb tippet over the expensive fluorocarbon line. Working out fine this far with both fish ambushed in still water.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Note to self. @7mmsaum is no good for a wind report 
> Blowing down the river like a 1000 bastards but a bit of sneaky back water stalking came up with the goods. 
> 2.5kg hen in great condition 
>  
> 
> 1.5 kg Jack. Not so good condition. 
> Kept both as the girl insisted we can then have enough fish to invite the neighbours around for a BBQ 
> Good going for only a couple hours fishing. 
> This season I'm trialling going back to plane Jane Maxima green 5lb tippet over the expensive fluorocarbon line. Working out fine this far with both fish ambushed in still water.


Well done, still gale force on Kaweka main range at 1 in the afternoon  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm using the Maxima ultragreen in 2,4 and 6 pounds and really like it, have used it since 1990 when Stren abrasion resistance dropped to zero  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

> Note to self. @7mmsaum is no good for a wind report 
> Blowing down the river like a 1000 bastards but a bit of sneaky back water stalking came up with the goods. 
> 2.5kg hen in great condition 
>  
> 
> 1.5 kg Jack. Not so good condition. 
> Kept both as the girl insisted we can then have enough fish to invite the neighbours around for a BBQ 
> Good going for only a couple hours fishing. 
> This season I'm trialling going back to plane Jane Maxima green 5lb tippet over the expensive fluorocarbon line. Working out fine this far with both fish ambushed in still water.


Good stuff.
Tutaekuri?
Some good condition fish around at the moment🖒

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Managed a quick flick between milking, 3rd cast 2.8lb rainbow...dinner sorted🖒

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Good stuff.
> Tutaekuri?
> Some good condition fish around at the moment🖒
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes Tutaikuri, not far from my home which is even better. 
Condition is good. Dropped an absolute rocket of a fish too. Forgot to check the line after catching the last one. Knot came undone novice mistake.

----------


## Dundee

Landed a few today first one on "black fury orange" trout was a bit quick for the camera,heading off past second white rock.

River still murkey and high so switched to a frog replica.

Could hear the frogs "croaking" so matched the lure too the conditions.
Results :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Waiting for the @7mmsaum lures to test that one @Dundee 😜 Yep to many beersie for me bro

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Any of you Mepps lure fans tried these little gizmos yet? @bomber & @Dundee 
I see Wayne at Magnum Imports is doing a deal on some at the moment. 

https://www.blackmagictackle.com/sho...3#.WDJa5NJ96Ul

----------


## Dundee

> Any of you Mepps lure fans tried these little gizmos yet? @bomber & @Dundee 
> I see Wayne at Magnum Imports is doing a deal on some at the moment. 
> 
> https://www.blackmagictackle.com/sho...3#.WDJa5NJ96Ul


I have tried them and had no luck also they are coated with shit paint after a few swims they will have no colour.

----------


## Mathias

> I have tried them and had no luck also they are coated with shit paint after a few swims they will have no colour.


Maybe thats why theres a deal to move them. Look to have a good action but maybe better in deeper water.

Mepps are hard to beat, I have some really old ones I got given years ago and they have stood the punishment of SI rivers.

----------


## bomber

> Maybe thats why theres a deal to move them. Look to have a good action but maybe better in deeper water.
> 
> Mepps are hard to beat, I have some really old ones I got given years ago and they have stood the punishment of SI rivers.


Landed the odd one on them but as @Dundee says paint disappears quickly... no luck tonight on any lures but while crossing over tonight right on darkthere was fish rising all over got one hit on a spinsect..might have to take up fly fishing after that experience..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Landed the odd one on them but as @Dundee says paint disappears quickly... no luck tonight on any lures but while crossing over tonight right on darkthere was fish rising all over got one hit on a spinsect..might have to take up fly fishing after that experience..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Going down to Oringi tomorrow. Might chuck the rod in the back and have a flick if its not too late.

----------


## bomber

> Going down to Oringi tomorrow. Might chuck the rod in the back and have a flick if its not too late.


Always worth a flick... got 2 local vets into it now, 1 landed his 1st fish Oringi last Friday evening he's hooked figuratively speaking.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

River level dropped crossed over and headed right down river tonight.
Hooked a good one on 1st cast but lost it. Checked my lurelost a barb. Changed lure to single hookBang 3.2 lbHeaded further down, then headed back changed lure again at same place landed last one, bang 3.3lb bent another veltic ...that man deserved a beer  had a hand Gilling and guttingHeaded home to a setting sun

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Down river tonight...
Had a mini Dundee fly fishing  He got 1 hook up nothing landed...The old spin guy landed 2 .

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Dundee hooked and landed a goodey on the orange black fury.

----------


## bomber

This will be why the Mepps lures are working at the momentmatch lure to the prey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

No ragwort up our end though :Wink:

----------


## bomber

@Dundee earlier today told me "f@$k it bombers and fishing" after i blew a pole fuse to my cowshed..I heeded his adviceand followed the dogs directionsand my own the right lure for the situation

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Wind was tough today but our water is a shit load clearer  @bomber  :Psmiley: . Early in the morning got to the net a good fish at 1.8kg. 
Dropped so many fish after that I'm wondering how. Some lost on the strike (probably with too much slack line in the wind), some lost a few seconds into it and the last fish lost at the net. Just one of those days I guess. :Oh Noes: 
Was very neat to watch a lot of fish feeding well on what I'm expecting to be willow grubs. I have no imitations so was left out in the cold on a number of beats. Tried to video it as the fish were very active sipping and slashing in the surface layer but the zoom just wasn't there.

----------


## Sean

catch and release

----------


## kiwijames

> catch and release


Oooh, are they Danish land trout? Released to their favourite element of boggy cow paddock and rocky terrarium.

----------


## Dundee

Cleaner up this end @bomber but not for long after what was falling in the Ruas tonight

----------


## bomber

No luck up Snee Road back to the Muddy Manawatu this evening Plenty of these in its gut...the bugs not me bomber 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Yep. Green beetle coming on well. Willow grubs too but they are tiny and very difficult to imitate. Well for me anyway.

----------


## bomber

> Yep. Green beetle coming on well. Willow grubs too but they are tiny and very difficult to imitate. Well for me anyway.


Just on dark is awesome to watch heaps rise, willow grubs I'd say, i need a decent camera to film it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

@7mmsaum when are the lures arriving?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> @7mmsaum when are the lures arriving?


As soon as you pm me your name and address

----------


## Rushy

> As soon as you pm me your name and address


Dundee
Dannevirke.

He is famous down there so it'll get to him. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## kiwijames

> Just on dark is awesome to watch heaps rise, willow grubs I'd say, i need a decent camera to film it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Evening rise would just as much be caddis flies. I remember going into the Caltex in Dannevirke and the whole forecourt was alive with sedge one late summer evening. 
Willow grubs on the other hand will go all day. I watched a procession of trout the other morning feeding on the little buggers. I too need a better camera. Would have been very cool to video.
The trout become very selective then and are hard to fool.

----------


## wsm junkie

It sure can be frustrating when they're on the willow grub. I remember countless hours watching large Hautapu browns sitting under overhanging branches gorging themselves on the little buggers and completely ignoring anything else.

I use to tie lemon coloured thread on a #14 0r #16 caddis hook and fish it on a 15-20cm dropper under a Blowfly Humpy with reasonable results.

----------


## kiwijames

> It sure can be frustrating when they're on the willow grub. I remember countless hours watching large Hautapu browns sitting under overhanging branches gorging themselves on the little buggers and completely ignoring anything else.
> 
> I use to tie lemon coloured thread on a #14 0r #16 caddis hook and fish it on a 15-20cm dropper under a Blowfly Humpy with reasonable results.


Got half a dozen on order. Size 16

----------


## wsm junkie

That's pretty similar to what I tied less the foam bit and the thread came round the bend almost to the barb and had a little black thread for the head. I also used a more pale yellow.
Be interesting to see how they go for you.

----------


## Rushy

The trouble that you fellahs go to for a fish.  Whack a mouse on a hook.  Sorted!

----------


## bomber

> The trouble that you fellahs go to for a fish.  Whack a mouse on a hook.  Sorted!


A possum with the gut open tied by the tail to a rope awesome for eels, throw it in eels wrap up in intestines....feed caught.

So prefer trout fishing tho😛



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Got half a dozen on order. Size 16


Must try that, some evenings on dark seen upto 50 rising just they not interested in my lures then..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> A possum with the gut open tied by the tail to a rope awesome for eels, throw it in eels wrap up in intestines....feed caught.
> 
> So prefer trout fishing tho
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bomber at least fifty years ago I was fishing for eels in a similar way.  First find road kill possum, next rip the guts open and throw it in the shallows and then stand by waiting with the old man's slasher.  Whack.  Off with the head

----------


## bomber

> Bomber at least fifty years ago I was fishing for eels in a similar way.  First find road kill possum, next rip the guts open and throw it in the shallows and then stand by waiting with the old man's slasher.  Whack.  Off with the head


Fark @Rushy are we now classed as old cunts

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Fark @Rushy are we now classed as old cunts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep you both are :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

New lure,not the ammo ...brown one hooked it.

Released

Dog was going what the "fuck wheres my trout?"

----------


## bomber

Crate evening fish 1st one out from under the willows Change of lureRiver cross and castOne in the bagSmall brown in side stream. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

https://vimeo.com/194140767
Trout rising this evening 1st one was a good size..hope video comes out

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

We call a river that runs that way a waterfall up here.

----------


## Gapped axe

nice fish this morning, kept 1 and lost a couple

----------


## Dundee

Crossed at Jacobs pool last night,still too bloody deep.

Landed one small rainbow

Fished on till dark but that was the only bite.

----------


## bomber

Obviously boonies aren't waterproof then

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

> Crossed at Jacobs pool last night,still too bloody deep.
> Attachment 60139Attachment 60140
> Landed one small rainbow
> Attachment 60141
> Fished on till dark but that was the only bite.
> Attachment 60142Attachment 60143


Did the little one come out of the boot? :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Got a good one tonight.
https://youtu.be/GSTIo3jgCnA

----------


## bomber

Evening fish with young @Sean mini Dundee. 
I got a rainbow 3rd cast b4 he'd even hit the water
Gave him a new lure from my tackle boxAfter a few casts in the direction I gave him he landed a beauty

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Well done to Sean.

----------


## bomber

1st cast last night and a decent hook up great aerobatics and landed my lure minus hook and fish New hook and landed 1 are little further down Then my rookie mistake should of retyed my lure decent hook up and broke off at the knot 😭
Checked out the duck conditions while out b4 the dog got to it....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> 1st cast last night and a decent hook up great aerobatics and landed my lure minus hook and fish New hook and landed 1 are little further down Then my rookie mistake should of retyed my lure decent hook up and broke off at the knot 
> Checked out the duck conditions while out b4 the dog got to it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bloody Veltics. Great lure, crappy hook connection.

----------


## Sean

Heres the video from the other day @<u><a href="http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=5802" target="_blank">bomber</a></u>
https://youtu.be/LbtG0Nj3JXA

----------


## FatLabrador

Got some tail paint on ya finger @bomber don't ya have the bulls out yet

----------


## Dundee

> Got some tail paint on ya finger @bomber don't ya have the bulls out yet


He can't train them like me :Grin: 
https://youtu.be/ysDBDP0dVMw

----------


## bomber

> Got some tail paint on ya finger @bomber don't ya have the bulls out yet


Late starters here can't rush these things another week or 2 then be the real things 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Heres the video from the other day @<u><a href="http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=5802" target="_blank">bomber</a></u>
> https://youtu.be/LbtG0Nj3JXA


That new lure I gave you still hanging in the log on the far river bank where ya left it 😅😅

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

jeeze the Manawatu River holds some bloody good fish and a heap of "lures"

----------


## bomber

Bloody good fish  😜Managed to net it as lure broke offSpotter dog yea....spotting trout...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

https://vimeo.com/195248149Trout didn't wanna leave 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Almost beached  :Grin:

----------


## bomber

@Dundee visited had a beer b4 i went down river this evening.
Told him going up river not much fish up there....
 4lber was under the willows there ..3lber 20mtres down..pissing down like crazy home after  1 hours fishing

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Still too high to cross.

Effzette on.

Change location and black fury on.

----------


## bomber

Just an average Friday fish.
Check river level..good to go.. just ya average 3.5bomber rainbows looks familiar 🖒

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Took my wife fishing for her birthday and caught my first (keeper) trout in the south island. Lovely golden coloured fish from crystal clear waters.

----------


## kiwijames

> Took my wife fishing for her birthday and caught my first (keeper) trout in the south island. Lovely golden coloured fish from crystal clear waters.
> Attachment 60821


Beautiful fish. Well done.

----------


## FatLabrador

Ur wife has hairy arms

----------


## Shearer

> Ur wife has hairy arms


So.

----------


## Shearer

Actually, my wife doesn't fish but she seemed to think that spending her birthday watching me fishing was a cool idea so I went with that. She does take an ok photo but managed to chop off my head...????

----------


## FatLabrador

Sure sure  @Shearer make sure u get here a razer 4 xmas  :Grin:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Actually, my wife doesn't fish but she seemed to think that spending her birthday watching me fishing was a cool idea so I went with that. She does take an ok photo but managed to chop off my head...????


Weight loss?

----------


## Dundee

Got to "Jacobs pool" early tonight river had dropped an inch.

Fished for about a km down stream when I landed one at "Snobs pool"

Fished a bit further down where  @P38 and his mrs fished last year with us and results!

Back to cross at the "jacobs pool" and wet feet.

----------


## Dundee

https://youtu.be/vU3k3W5yeZY

----------


## kiwijames

Too nice a day to work so took a leaf from the dairy farmers and only worked half a day 
Caught a beaut 2.6kg fish straight off the bat and let her go. 
https://youtu.be/hcRQ_V6pcRY
Caught another around 1.5kg and finished up with an OK jack at 2kg for a mate who's parents are in town.

----------


## BRADS

> Too nice a day to work so took a leaf from the dairy farmers and only worked half a day 
> Caught a beaut 2.6kg fish straight off the bat and let her go. 
> https://youtu.be/hcRQ_V6pcRY
> Caught another around 1.5kg and finished up with an OK jack at 2kg for a mate who's parents are in town.


Nice to see some nice clean water, no dairy farmers up stream 😁

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Nice to see some nice clean water, no dairy farmers up stream 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Pristine water bro

----------


## Dundee

Shit its late now but i will try and get the pics and words in order :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
"Jacobs pool" 20/12/16

Crossed
Heres the pics went down to snobs pool and landed a goody

----------


## bomber

> Nice to see some nice clean water, no dairy farmers up stream 😁
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep it's worry watching all those sheep and beef grazing down to the rivers edge every night I'm out there 😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

@bomber. @Dundee. Do you guys have ny failures using a snap swivel to connect to your lure? Never used one but line twist becomes an issue with lures, espeially blade spinners like the Mepps and Veltec's

----------


## BRADS

> Yep it's worry watching all those sheep and beef grazing down to the rivers edge every night I'm out there 😜
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sheep are clean😁

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Yep it's worry watching all those sheep and beef grazing down to the rivers edge every night I'm out there 😜
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Eldest daughter is one term away from finishing her Ecology Degree, smart balanced young adult, very passionate about the environment.   I had an interesting discussion with her on Saturday re dairying long and the short of it is we are in the top 10% for dirty water ways = dairy runoff. The clock is ticking ..... Aside to this she was on her way back from banding birds at Miranda - Godwits, Red Knots etc very interesting

----------


## bomber

> @bomber. @Dundee. Do you guys have ny failures using a snap swivel to connect to your lure? Never used one but line twist becomes an issue with lures, espeially blade spinners like the Mepps and Veltec's


No real failures with snaplock does pay to check them after landing a good fish tho..easy to change lures if having no luck.
I tye direct to lure a lot as well makes no real difference on fish being caught.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Picked up new rod and reel.
Shimano backbone elite and Shimano Sahara Reel.  Christened it after 10 mins, nice set up🖒

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Picked up new rod and reel.
> Shimano backbone elite and Shimano Sahara Reel.  Christened it after 10 mins, nice set up🖒
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think I have the same setup. HnF package? Nice rig.

----------


## bomber

> Eldest daughter is one term away from finishing her Ecology Degree, smart balanced young adult, very passionate about the environment.   I had an interesting discussion with her on Saturday re dairying long and the short of it is we are in the top 10% for dirty water ways = dairy runoff. The clock is ticking ..... Aside to this she was on her way back from banding birds at Miranda - Godwits, Red Knots etc very interesting


Mmmm this is a dairy farm looking at the river there is a fence between 
This is not a dairy farmsheep do shitbe alright if it was a level playing feild..Shall I walk a bit further for a photo of the town runoff ending up in the same place🤔.
I reckon it's everyone's problem...we all need to do our part.
The fish still taste alright thoso no complaints.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

https://www.facebook.com/bungthebore...0665791353913/

Back at you Bomber

----------


## bomber

> https://www.facebook.com/bungthebore...0665791353913/
> 
> Back at you Bomber


Not saying dairy farming intensification is good. My point being everyone has to do there bit on waterways, how many councils pump untreated sewage into streams?
Shouldn't all waterways be fenced no matter what you do dairy, dry stock, market gardening? As long as I got froth on my latte and flush the shitter it's ok?..
Dairy ing is an easy target tho I guess. Nice chat @Bonecrusher 
Now back to the Trout Fishing🖒




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Not saying dairy farming intensification is good. My point being everyone has to do there bit on waterways, how many councils pump untreated sewage into streams?
> Shouldn't all waterways be fenced no matter what you do dairy, dry stock, market gardening? As long as I got froth on my latte and flush the shitter it's ok?..
> Dairy ing is an easy target tho I guess. Nice chat @Bonecrusher 
> Now back to the Trout Fishing🖒
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I agree with you Bomber.
Agricultural as a whole needs to clean up. 
I think most of the problem is the damage has been done buy dairy  in the past and that will take a long time to heal.
Particularly if the testing of the dead crays in the heart of cow country come back to you guys.
I spent many years boating the manawatu before you arrived and the cows where on both sides of the river from oringi through to the mangi stream.
The stream that the main road crosses at the golf club was unboatable at cow times as you'd have to stop and wait for the whole heard to cross...
The river was so polluted behind the aerodrome at timber bay the council put no swimming signs up.
Lets all hope for a improve. 
Happy fishing lads

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

River still dropping.

Had a 2km hike back to where I caught a 3.6 the nigh before

Found my knife right where I left it

Hooked one and landed one :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

Have you photo shopped that @Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

No need for camera angle :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> @bomber. @Dundee. Do you guys have ny failures using a snap swivel to connect to your lure? Never used one but line twist becomes an issue with lures, espeially blade spinners like the Mepps and Veltec's


Only had two failures they are pretty reliable and have a swivel to stop the line twist.

----------


## bomber

> River still dropping.
> Attachment 61014
> Had a 2km hike back to where I caught a 3.6 the nigh before
> Attachment 61015
> Found my knife right where I left it
> Attachment 61016
> Hooked one and landed one
> Attachment 61017
> Attachment 61018


I accept your challenge @Dundee of the smallest trout on the biggest lure and raise you two..luckily landed something for the smoker as well

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Fished down from "Jacobs pool" as the river is dropping

Landed three small rainbows on the way home all released and had shag scars.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## veitnamcam

Not a trout but I dont know how I managed to catch this little fella on a number 6 hook.



He was smaller than the bait!

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Not a trout but I dont know how I managed to catch this little fella on a number 6 hook.
> 
> 
> 
> He was smaller than the bait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


What sort of fish was it VC?

----------


## MSL

Kahawai

----------


## veitnamcam

> Kahawai


Yea I think so.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Kahawai


Which is a sea trout.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Which is a sea trout.


Salmon if you're an Aussi  

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

https://youtu.be/t6JKgkdvgMU
Another one back to the creek. 
Her mate on the other hand got an invite for dinner from my MIL.

----------


## Dundee

Nothing down there tonight but Christmas eve landed a few all went back.

Fucken muppet towney has horses grazing and has hooked up the live wire to an uninsulated fence at the access point ...been a bit shocking down there till I used the PVC gloves.

----------


## bomber

Xmas evening rainbow 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Nothing down there tonight but Christmas eve landed a few all went back.
> Attachment 61143Attachment 61144Attachment 61145Attachment 61146Attachment 61147Attachment 61148Attachment 61149Attachment 61150
> Fucken muppet towney has horses grazing and has hooked up the live wire to an uninsulated fence at the access point ...been a bit shocking down there till I used the PVC gloves.


The electric shocks may be an attempt to cure your terrible release technique. 
Don't they sell nets in Dannivirke?

----------


## Dundee

River was rather busy last night with  @bomber  @mrs dundee  @Sean all enjoying an evening fish.
  @bomber was the only one to land one.

It came with a few battle scars as he decided to get close and personal to the metal but not spilling his beer was impressive.
Those knees took a hiding

----------


## Dundee

Found the cause of the electrifying entry to our fishing access.

Still had pvc glove on board so I cut the tape off the fence.
Windy as hell down there last night,made the river look like it was flowing backwards.

Landed this on orange black fury

----------


## Sean

Got 30 lures for $20 last night

So I got up at 6.30 this morning and landed a 3.6lb Rainbow  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Well done on both counts Sean.

----------


## Maca49

And here am I thinking you'd picked up an old hitch hiker :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

We walk a few ks while fishing

This is zoomed in from same position and that pink thing is the wife back at quad

Wouldn't want to fall off this sheep track

Landed a fatty for my father too put in his smoker

River level is dropping daily

----------


## bomber

Do a few more ks hiking then @Dundee but another solid evening  weather feels like winter but fish all in good condition...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> We walk a few ks while fishing
> Attachment 61335
> This is zoomed in from same position and that pink thing is the wife back at quad
> Attachment 61336Attachment 61337
> Wouldn't want to fall off this sheep track
> Attachment 61338
> Landed a fatty for my father too put in his smoker
> Attachment 61339
> River level is dropping daily
> Attachment 61340


Gotta watch those sheep tracks alright not good for the Beer when ya land

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Last trout for 2016 was released last night. Couldn't help myself had to spend the last hour of daylight at the river.The rise started about 2110hrs.

----------


## bomber

Headed up river for a couple of k plenty sighted hooked 1st fish for 2017No more luck on way back half hour of daylight left ducked down to bomber pool 1st castSculled my beer 2nd castcheers 2017...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Landed my new years day trout also :Have A Nice Day: 

Tackle box ready but didn't change lure :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

First day off work since Christmas Day . Decided to go for an arvo fish. Found "my spot" had some gate crashers but managed to fish politely around them and finished up with 5 for my first day on the river 2017. MIL still in town so a couple kept for the smoker. Caught these last two on consecutive casts. Caught the jack first and my guess is the hen just couldn't keep her mouth shut

----------


## oraki

Leave the family on holiday, and the lad sends me this

I can feel an illness coming on and may need to ring in sick tonight :Wink:

----------


## LOC

> 


mint photo (and fish)

----------


## bomber

After 40ml rain in past 2 days  river was up, dropped just under 3ft in 24hrs.A bit of left over snags  Hooked up just above this willow, After a good fight i thought i waz winning it took off and managed to go under this one  with line still peeling off 
waded out waist deep managed to free line and land fish another 30mt downriver bent lure and all..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> mint photo (and fish)


Cheers. They smoked up well too

----------


## Shearer

Got a fat raonbow today.

----------


## Dundee

What a stonker @Shearer nice trout too @bomber for the Manawatu.

----------


## Shearer

> What a stonker @Shearer nice trout too @bomber for the Manawatu.


I think this one is pretty standard sized (double figures) for where I'm fishing @Dundee.
Had a really hot session though. Three fish hooked with my first three casts this morning. Landed a couple of salmon too. Bit different to the hours I put in yesterday evening with no result.

----------


## Pauli

On the board for 2017. Spent 4hrs on a small stream in the Otorohanga area (Waikato), caught and released 8 - 9, hooked and dropped 4 and mistimed the strike on several others. Nothing huge (like Shearer above) but time well spent.


Now to go find Bambi....

----------


## bomber

Doing 3 in 2 day milkings (early/late then midday next day) now.. 
Quick fish b4 milking tonight 1st and 3rd castHome for tea..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Got a fat raonbow today.
> Attachment 61735


Canals? Nice rainbow

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

16 hour milking ya getting a bit short on grass

----------


## Shearer

> Canals? Nice rainbow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah. Fishing was pretty hard until I found the magic lure. 3 hook ups with my first 3 casts with it!!!!!

----------


## kiwijames

> 


50lb scales are a bit ambitious (even for  @Shearer)  :XD:  :Thumbsup:  :XD:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## oraki

> 50lb scales are a bit ambitious (even for  @Shearer)


But there's every chance he might need them. Been fish just under being dragged out

----------


## bomber

> 50lb scales are a bit ambitious (even for  @Shearer)


Being a poor dairy farmer they were the flashish  scales i could afford at the time...i'll string the last 3 fish together be close to a 20lb canal one😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> 16 hour milking ya getting a bit short on grass


Na do it every  new year 6am then 7pm then 12pm rest of season ..just me and wife 360 cowz 36 aside, gives us a sleep in every 2nd day...and yea more time fishing 😎

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Was a bit high for short arse to cross last night.

Stayed on this side and landed a good conditioned bow.

Carried on else where with no luck.

Decided to try a couple of lures that I got for Christmas
Bloody cheap scape son must of got them out of his tackle box.

As one came with nylon and knot attached :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Awesome kids if ya land one @Dundee 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

four and a half hours fishing today,3 hook ups nothing landed.Still beats working :Grin:  Covered heaps of water and had fun with the dog as company.Heaps of ducks seen.

----------


## bomber

Another quality manuwatu rainbow 4lb Hooked 3 lost 3 on red veltic changed to mepps landed 3enjoying the murky manawatu random eel..1st foot grey 2 feet white missus says her grandfather says they bad luck if landed maori myth

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

A couple of days away fishing. Kept 2 put back another 4. So far they've cost me $20 each. Hopefully get out more and get amongst them.

----------


## Rushy

> missus says her grandfather says they bad luck if landed maori myth


That was a cunning myth to start if he believed it.  Left more for the others to catch.

----------


## Dundee

Thats a beauty Oraki

----------


## bomber

released a couple last night...best one kept me hook damn veltic lures😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

> Thats a beauty Oraki


Was a lazy 4 1/2 pound. A couple a slabby ones and a couple of wee crackers around the 3 pound mark. Lakes been fishing very well lately

----------


## bomber

River flow starting to slow to a standstill and weed forming again.. need to be a bit more creative and still land a couple  tougher fishing but still beats sitting in front of a telly..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## nguyencong

this is their joy

----------


## oraki

The lad is just back from a weekend up the lake with Grandparents. Caught two. The one he kept was still full of eggs and they appeared to be going rotten. Was a first for all who saw it

----------


## bomber

2 in the bag a few released. Plenty sited Spotter dog doing her thing Then it leftready to go great colours and then an awesome sunset

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Internet has been shit the last week.Still been out there landing a few and hooking up lost lures.No pics tonight as I don't know how long the internet will stay on. :Sad: 
Never saw a trout tonight in strong winds made hard sighting them. All I saw were eels.....check it out :Zomg: 
https://youtu.be/IJbPNtV4_5U

----------


## Rushy

Shoulda got the bugger Dundee.

----------


## Cspence

Managed to get my first double digit trout of the season (estimated as released). The last couple have been teasing to get there weighing 8 and 9 pound

----------


## mrs dundee

Went to the river this morning for a few hours,caught my first rainbow trout only a little one so i release first one for the season,so yay
[ATTACH=CONFIG]62569[

----------


## Maca49

Go Mrs DD! The old man has some competition hahahahaha, time to buy a new rod? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Went back down this evening :Grin:

----------


## oraki

Do those scales get calibrated in the same place as your rangefinder. That's not a 4.3 kg fish :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

A couple more landed tonight,lost a few the language was gold.Windy as hell in places with only a few sheltered spots.Guess the weights you legends :Pacman:

----------


## bomber

> A couple more landed tonight,lost a few the language was gold.Windy as hell in places with only a few sheltered spots.Guess the weights you legends
> Attachment 62660Attachment 62661Attachment 62662Attachment 62663Attachment 62664Attachment 62665Attachment 62666Attachment 62667Attachment 62668Attachment 62669Attachment 62670


3.2 lb last one and is that earlier one foul hooked and released 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

nice condition those ones Mr Dundee

----------


## oraki

How many stones has it swallowed :Cool: 


Shit they're all in great nick. Are they normally that deep? The ones in the local river are nothing like that. I'll try and get one soon, now that theres been a fresh

----------


## Dundee

They are all deep like that in the Mighty Manawatu river @oraki . Few less fish coming into the catchment now as both those hens were full of eggs. :Thumbsup: 

Pic 3 @bomber thats a lip piercing not an eyebrow or nipple :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers @Gapped axe yes the fish are in wonderful condition this year

----------


## oraki

Should be heading up to the canals anyway, since all the holidaymakers have gone now. Bound to be a couple with my name on

----------


## Dundee

When i drop one :Grin: 

https://youtu.be/qQHzVKUo-2U

----------


## bomber

4.5lber in the morning, hooked and lost 3 other good fish..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

And this evenings fish 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Sunday School a bit of local competition 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Few pics from tonight

----------


## Dundee

Internet has been out for a bit ,managed 15 keepers for Jan 2017.Here is the start of Feb 2017.

----------


## bomber

Internet been dundeed as well here's this week and the dog landed one out fishing 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

The dog got her tea or for you.

----------


## gadgetman

> Mighty Manawatu Creek


Fixed it. I've driven through the gorge.

----------


## Dundee

> Fixed it. I've driven through the gorge.


Was a bit high up our end last night :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Was a bit high up our end last night


It pains me, but I must say it. @Dundee, I think "a bit high" is a relative thing.  :Grin:

----------


## bomber

Saw this one dart under this ledge stuck hand in and caught by tailcheck out its dorsal fin  fin nipping? maybe even a mark on its head if it survives will definitely be able to tell who it is again 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Quick arvo b4 tonights 7pm milking 
4lber then are 2lber next cast once gutted first one

releaseda eel 1mt long found the gutsbombers run 8th 4lb plus since 1st jan 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Bombers Run again this morning...on the only day us white fellas get a legit maori day off....beauty rainbow 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Bombers Run again this morning...on the only day us white fellas get a legit maori day off....beauty rainbow 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 @bomber

Some good looking fish down your way that's for sure.

Certainly is a healthy fishery judging by your results.

Must be all that Bullshit .... Errrr Cowshit ...... Your feeding them  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## bomber

The bullshit comes from upriver @P38 😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> The bullshit comes from upriver @P38 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin: 

Your not wrong  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Put in a few hours over the weekend  fishing with @mrs dundee.

----------


## bomber

Always good to get out early after some rain...pretty brisk but a solid rainbow 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I captured a good rainbow last night also :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Looks like 1 and a half

----------


## bomber

Solid one this morning now a decent lunchtime one would go for the evening trifecta ...but taking missus to the winery tour concert..lest i can do seems shes milking lunchtime while I ummm spray weeds 😜 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Fishing again with @mrs dundee last night

She snagged her lure :Grin: 

Waded out to free it

Lost a good one at Richards pool and the mrs lost her lure

Last cast was fatal for this little one :XD: 

The cat enjoyed it. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

An early arvo trout :Have A Nice Day:  probably won't get out tonight as i'm carting hay.

----------


## Rushy

> An early arvo trout probably won't get out tonight as i'm carting hay.
> Attachment 63747


That is one ugly bugger.  Nice trout though.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## bomber

Evening fish managed about a 5k hike down river no fishing on way back as was getting dark....Didnt need to thostarted at about the x blue dot was the turning pointfirst time I've bent a mepps lure awesome fight

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Another day and a 5lber on duskin the chiller for the morning 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Chop3r

Good to see that you have nothing but the best in the fridge  :Sick:

----------


## Cspence

> Good to see that you have nothing but the best in the fridge


The uni students dream right there!

----------


## bomber

> The uni students dream right there!


Nothing but the best 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

yep

----------


## Dundee

Rain was on the way can usually see the Ruahines from here.

Brick was dry so I crossed

Landed one using this lure

Not big but good colour and condition

Not much of a feed so released it.

Had 23 mils overnight river will be high now for a while.

----------


## kiwijames

Took the girl out for the first fish in a while. 
She showed her old man how it's done.

----------


## kiwijames

Put one on the board myself this morning. The girl was good with the net.

----------


## Dundee

Was coming home at 2030 but hooked up on last cast

Took me a while after I took the automatic timer pic to find my rod and beer :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Never took the head lamp as I was planning on being home by 2030hrs

Bloody good scales on dark and they don't lie! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

> Was coming home at 2030 but hooked up on last cast
> Attachment 64580
> Took me a while after I took the automatic timer pic to find my rod and beer
> 
> Never took the head lamp as I was planning on being home by 2030hrs
> 
> Bloody good scales on dark and they don't lie!
> Attachment 64581


Yea bro you're only 3"6 high 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

@Dundee must of released last night.
Landed it this morning 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> @Dundee must of released last night.
> Landed it this morning 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


Fit looking fish @bomber. whats with the new rig?

----------


## Dundee

Crossed deep water today

Monitor brick still under :Wtfsmilie: 

Getting back across against the current was hard work with gumboots full.
4 trout hooked only one landed :Have A Nice Day: 
Trout for the cat,can't save them all :Psmiley:

----------


## bomber

It's a Shakespeare ugly stik and got a Abu Garcia Revo Reel for it.
Worked again in the evening red dotted silver mepps lures seem to be popular 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

It has always intrigued my as to why rainbow trout are not rainbow coloured.

----------


## Dundee

Some of them have beautiful rainbow colours Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> Some of them have beautiful rainbow colours Rushy.


I believe that some would have beautiful colours Dundee but just not beautiful rainbow colours Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo and Violet.   I suppose I don't really give a fuck any way.  It is just one of life's little anomalies like sausage doges not really being made of sausage.

----------


## FatLabrador

@Rushy they are like u part of the rainbow green party. Just don't tell any french spys

----------


## veitnamcam

My boy got his first trout this evening.



Bloody show off......I spos I will catch one one day.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> It has always intrigued my as to why rainbow trout are not rainbow coloured.


And is it racist calling trout brown?
And Sambar deer can they dance?
Released 4 silver reddish orangey fish last night took 1 home

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Always use the right gear and lures for the area and conditions and remember to chill your fishto keep them fresh and the beer cool

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Jacobs pool
https://youtu.be/epvoLaLepLc
Scales got flat battery so 3 bombers long, nice trout.

----------


## rambo rem700

Caught a few trout last weekend jigging in taupo.
Nice when the lake is like glass



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Just a fish finger at "Jacobs pool" this arvo

----------


## bomber

My kind of Friday Night beers and fishing, plus a 4lb rainbow 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

2 hours hiking and fishing and I land the only fish at the first pool I started at. :Grin: 

And get to use my new scales

----------


## 223nut

> 2 hours hiking and fishing and I land the only fish at the first pool I started at.
> Attachment 65273
> And get to use my new scales
> Attachment 65274


Same thing happens when I go hunting, 2 hr walk and come back to the truck to find a bloody deer 20m from it

----------


## bomber

Jeez @Dundee gotta be more careful with ya scales mate..

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Dundee Explain to me what the point of weighing the trout is.  To me, "looks big enough for a feed" would be the only measure.

----------


## P38

> Same thing happens when I go hunting, 2 hr walk and come back to the truck to find a bloody deer 20m from it


 @223nut

Last time this happened to me I walked into the Mackintosh hut in the Kaweka ....... 14 hrs and 11kms later I got back at the van completely Buggered and empty handed just after midnight.

I then sat down next to the van to have a cuppa tea and got whistled at from the pines on the other side of the road from the car park, 30m away  :Yuush: 

But that's hunting aye!  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gapped axe

yep just the one trout this morning before the weather packed it in.

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee Explain to me what the point of weighing the trout is.  To me, "looks big enough for a feed" would be the only measure.


The dinner plate measurement works for me,if it fills a plate keep it. I just weigh all the keepers. Another useless bit of information is the condition factor of trout you need both weight and length.

----------


## Dundee

We had 18mils of rain so headed out this morning to a rising river.

Scrappy little bugger. River getting dirty an the weed is on the move.Will make fishing tough the next few days.

----------


## kiwijames

Took the younger one out to see if she likes fishing as much as she says. Looks like thats a tick. Ngaruroro is too full to fish so Tutaikuri was it. About as full as Id want it to fish. Picked up a few tiddlers on a Veltec and followed up with a nice 1.9kg jack on a Rainbow Trout Rapala CD5. Good fighter. No photos as kid wrangling was harder this time around.

----------


## Dundee

First cast tonight in Jacobs pool :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

https://youtu.be/IlG7FeDEBcE

----------


## Dundee

A couple more from Jacobs pool.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

the big one on the spinner last night and the smaller one being the biggest to date on my fly rod

----------


## Dundee

Didn't even have to cross tonight but I had the boots on that the Yankey gave me.Jacobs pool rocks!

----------


## Dundee

Bit of a hike today a few hits but only landed one.

----------


## 6x47

Here's a goodie a mate scored jigging last weekend in Waihora (Taupo)
That's kg, not lbs..



We scored a heap including several over 2.1kg in the same area about two weeks before that.

----------


## Dundee

Nice are they the same scales and rangefinder I get shit about? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 6x47

Dunno about your scales but I trust his (and him)   :Psmiley: 

The fish condition is massively improved in Taupo compared to say three years ago, let alone 6-8. The reason was obvious when you netted them- they were just spewing smelt

----------


## Timmay

Parked up at what I thought was too deep, 70m, just wanted to test the wind drift but though I would toss the line in, as it hit the bottom I hooked up. First drop of the day!

----------


## kiwijames

> Dunno about your scales but I trust his (and him)  
> 
> The fish condition is massively improved in Taupo compared to say three years ago, let alone 6-8. The reason was obvious when you netted them- they were just spewing smelt


I've all next week off and the weather looks pretty shit to go bush. A trip to Taupo looks worth the effort. That's a cracker of a fish.

----------


## Gapped axe

absolutely

----------


## Dundee

Headed to a different location but still on the Manawatu River.

Lost that one.

Fish on

Landed

----------


## bomber

> Headed to a different location but still on the Manawatu River.
> Attachment 66023Attachment 66024
> Lost that one.
> Attachment 66025
> Fish on
> Attachment 66026
> Landed
> Attachment 66027


Upriver 😉 at least ya weren't poaching my strip

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Landed a couple of browns....hope it doesn't mean I gotta drink"double browns"

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Landed a couple of browns....hope it doesn't mean I gotta drink"double browns"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


That bugger wasn't getting off,nice trout! Getting a bit weedy now so headed to Maunga Rd this morning hopefully we get a good flush soon.

----------


## Dundee

Went down below @bomber fishery late arvo under what we call breast hills :Grin: 

Hooked a wee one but there is weed coming down the river and river was rising,I should of gone upstream :XD: 
Heading home there was a nag on the road so I went up to the homstead

No one there but found a chick in a farmers quarters,and we went too put it in the paddock.Stopped on the brow of the hill with hazarrd lights on as I opened the gate a fucken buss rolled up spooked the horse and it jumped the fence.Caught its leg on the barbwire.

----------


## kiwijames

Those fuckin Veltics. 
See your hooks about ready to come off.



>

----------


## Shearer

Had a good day on the lake. Top is a 9.5 lb rainbow.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had a good day on the lake. Top is a 9.5 lb rainbow.
> Attachment 66942


What lake?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> What lake?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Taupo i'm guessing

----------


## kiwijames

> Taupo i'm guessing


No salmon in Taupo.

----------


## Shearer

Ruataniwha. Just out of Twizel. Down here for a couple of days so hope to fish the shit weather tomorrow too.

----------


## Shearer

> Taupo i'm guessing


No, but Taupo was my old home town. All the time I was there never caught a Rainbow that big on the lake.

----------


## Shearer

> No salmon in Taupo.


Would be good it there were though.

----------


## kiwijames

> Would be good it there were though.


Yep. They got Catfish instead  :X X:

----------


## Shearer

Best trout of the trip. 15 lb Rainbow hen. I think I spent 2 days as wet as the fish.

----------


## veitnamcam

That's bloody epic!
Well done. 
Was it good eating ?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Best trout of the trip. 15 lb Rainbow hen. I think I spent 2 days as wet as the fish.
> Attachment 67136


Primo fish @Shearer. How are you catching them. Fly?

----------


## Shearer

> That's bloody epic!
> Well done. 
> Was it good eating ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Haven't had any of this one yet but judging by the other trout I have had from down there you are hard pressed to tell the difference between them and the salmon. They are in such great condition. They actually have fat along their back and belly!
The only bad fish I have caught down there was a Sockeye that was about to spawn. A bit skinny (by comparison) and the flesh was a dirty brown/grey colour and felt mushy. It went in the bin.

----------


## Shearer

> Primo fish @Shearer. How are you catching them. Fly?


Basically using a soft bait outfit and a selection of soft and metal lures. Fishing from the shore. On the last day (Yesterday) I caught my limit of 4 salmon in about an hours fishing. By contrast, the first day I fished, I lost about 6 lures, dropped my phone in the lake and caught nothing. :XD:

----------


## Shearer

Here is a photo of the Sockeye.

----------


## Rushy

> dropped my phone in the lake and caught nothing.


I didn't know there was a fishing app.  Obviously it isn't very good because you caught nothing but how does it work?

----------


## Shearer

> I didn't know there was a fishing app.  Obviously it isn't very good because you caught nothing but how does it work?


Nothing to do with a fishing app @Rushy. I just had my phone in the top pocket of my swannie and when I lent forward it fell out. Luckily I got it out of the water pretty quickly and no damage seems to be done except for the camera lens being fogged up for a couple of days.

----------


## Shearer

> Here is a photo of the Sockeye.
> Attachment 67138


Well....it turns out (after seeking some expert advice) that this is not a Sockeye at all, but a spawning spent Chinook. It looked so different from any of the others I had caught I had assumed it was a different species, especially considering I caught it near the mouth of the river the Sockeye spawn.
Feel free to remove and likes given. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

that's a bloody beauty, well done. If you catch to many GOOD trout, try bottling them, they are fantastic.

----------


## Dundee

First one since the cyclones,amazing how a little one like that can survive the force of nature.

----------


## Dundee

Had an hour of light left tonight so headed to the river and landed a wee rainbow about a pound I reckon.Caught on orange black fury just below Jacobs pool.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Late Season Stonker!

PB on the fly rod and likely so for trout.
Can't get enough of the Blue Duns or Adams favourites

----------


## chainsaw

Ripper

----------


## Dundee

River has been crap lately since the cyclones.
Had a good mate down from the naki @falconhell

Had a few bites but nothing landed,Jacobs pool has really changed.

Water is still seeping out of the hills.

Falconhell left and I decided to fish another spot known as "Breast Hills"

Seen two and landed a nipple

----------


## kiwijames

> Seen two and landed a nippleAttachment 70093


a nipple???

Your looking at the WRONG tits @Dundee

----------


## LOC

nice colouring on this jack. a bit lean tho

----------


## Dundee

Duckshooting over so went to the river for a fish tonight.

----------


## viper

Did my first trip to the Tekapo canals, interesting experience and learn't heaps. Trying for a Salmon for my lovely wife, no luck on the salmon but landed and released three trout. Nothing huge but for my first ever trip there and softbaiting I was pretty happy.

----------


## Dundee

First time river has been fishable since floods that followed the snow storm.This is from the height of the flood looking down onto river level now.

Hills are still oozing with water.

Landed one.

----------


## Dundee

Had @falconhell and his family here for a fish.

----------


## falconhell

> Had @falconhell and his family here for a fish.
> Attachment 73664Attachment 73665Attachment 73666


Was a great weekend away thanks heaps was just what we needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Dropped three this arvo walking the dog. Never expected any of them. Need to focus on the job at hand. If the weather isn't shite tomorrow might just leave the hound at home and look for some more winter trout

----------


## rambo rem700

Landed a few today
My boy felt his first fish on the rod too

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Landed a few today
> My boy felt his first fish on the rod too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Nice fresh looking fish.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Landed a few today
> My boy felt his first fish on the rod too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


People who hate crocks are just jelouse they dont have a boat 

Good stuff on the boys fish 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

And day 2.


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

There is reasonable sized tributary I have often hunted here in the Hawkes Bay. I alway see fish in it and have often thought to myself I should make the effort to give it a go with the fly rod. This Monday I walked in and pitched the tent. The main river was terrible, with a chocolate milk colour so I hoped my little stretch was OK.
Fortunately it was crystal. The day started off not so well with the first back cast ending in the manuka and a lost fly. Second cast though, and we were in. The day pretty much went to plan all afternoon with a bunch of good fish caught and put back to fight another day.

----------


## kiwijames

Decent fish all day. Hard to take photos though, especially on my phone (camera was flat).

----------


## kiwijames

Its a pretty joint for sure

----------


## kiwijames

The whole Hawkes Bay certainly got smashed after the 2015 winter snow. 

Made for hard going between runs with a 9 fly rod

----------


## Gapped axe

caught just the one this morning, the pigs wouldn't even eat it.

----------


## mawzer308

Four rainbow this morning with the family off the Pohangina river.

----------


## kiwijames

Picked up a quick double this evening. Both hens. Both around 1.6kg or 3.5lbs in old money.
 https://youtu.be/m5K_OFOliYU

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Picked up a quick double this evening. Both hens. Both around 1.6kg or 3.5lbs in old money.
>  https://youtu.be/m5K_OFOliYU


 :Sick:  that's green with envy

----------


## Shearer

Only in the canals......
Caught a 12 lb Rainbow hen on Thursday but didn't think it was big enough to take a photo of. Turned out to be the biggest fish I caught by far...

----------


## Dundee

I have caught some good ones in the Manawatu River lately but can't upload photos on my computer,don't use phone on the net. :XD:

----------


## kiwijames

@Dundee @bomber. Wheres all the fish at in Dannevirke? Got a day to kill here so bought my rod.

----------


## R93

> @Dundee @bomber. Wheres all the fish at in Dannevirke? Got a day to kill here so bought my rod.


Was talking to a local fisho here that does well for himself that said he has seen more trout in the lower hoki than ever. Says he seen a searun chasing herring that was the biggest trout he has ever seen. I suspect it was a salmon as they are getting caught as by catch of hoki now. He has also caught plenty of double figure trout so it has to have been big. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Picked up a couple behind Oringi

----------


## Dundee

@kiwijames sorry about the late reply,bloody internet got fried with a lightning strike.

----------


## kiwijames

> @kiwijames sorry about the late reply,bloody internet got fried with a lightning strike.


No dramas. Found my way down Oringi OK. Water was lower than last time. Think its going to be a dry summer?

----------


## bomber

Been on hiatus a few since new year

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Excellent bomber.  How's that short arsed Dundee these days?

----------


## Dundee

Still here     Rushy been slaying plenty but for some reason I can't upload pics. Guiding a fellow from Hong Kong today.

----------


## bomber

> Still here     Rushy been slaying plenty but for some reason I can't upload pics. Guiding a fellow from Hong Kong today.


Just released this one for Dundee

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Excellent bomber.  How's that short arsed Dundee these days?


Not any taller....

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Just tried a new internet browser heres a few of my last  catches and the mrs got a goody too~

----------


## Dundee

Mrs Dundees beauty :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Yay back on board 2018s trout so far

----------


## bomber

Worked out camera can take timer  and auto shots...
Best brown for the year, photo bombed by spotter dog and that s how to release him

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Here's my first rainbow trout for the season, was at the river for 5mins and bang got one yahoo.

----------


## Dundee

Got a day off tomorrow gonna give this pool a flick. :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

Tough fishing on the local today. Windy with educated trout

----------


## R93

> Tough fishing on the local today. Windy with educated trout


Can't have been that smart if you got one

Bloody stiff and cold SW here today. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

your daughter definately better looking than you @kiwijames nice trout.Is that the Tukituki? I fished for four hours today and only two hits,got to that loaded pool in previous post and only 4 were there. Gonna head down after dinner and try again. Its a 2hour hike to the pool across country.

----------


## R93

Not taking anything away from his girl but Steve Bushimi after a week long bender is better looking than KJ

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> your daughter definately better looking than you @kiwijames nice trout.Is that the Tukituki? I fished for four hours today and only two hits,got to that loaded pool in previous post and only 4 were there. Gonna head down after dinner and try again. Its a 2hour hike to the pool across country.


That's not saying much @Dundee. She's a good looking girl and I'm an ugly bastard. Takes after her mother. 
Unsure why, but I've had a very mediocre start to the years fishing. I'm just not getting into the fish like I've done in the past. I'm sure the heat has changed things a bit but I'm also not fishing at 100% either.

----------


## kiwijames

> Can't have been that smart if you got one
> 
> Bloody stiff and cold SW here today. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Gotta couple. Blowing a lot but still high 20's

----------


## kiwijames

> nice trout


Bit light on condition but will do to keep the MIL quiet. It had a messed up mouth with the top lip bit being a bit deformed. Didn't appear to bother it at all.

----------


## kiwijames

> your daughter definately better looking than you @kiwijames nice trout.Is that the Tukituki? I fished for four hours today and only two hits,got to that loaded pool in previous post and only 4 were there. Gonna head down after dinner and try again. Its a 2hour hike to the pool across country.


Tutaekuri.

----------


## R93

> Gotta couple. Blowing a lot but still high 20's


Cooler here. Rivers are in flood tho. 

I actually got a call from a local B&B to guide a fisherman for a day next week.

 They didn't seem to understand the difference between hunting and fishing when I said we don't have a concession or cater to fishing. They thought it should be bread and butter 

I may have fudged it if the person wasn't specifically a fly fisherman. 

We have had a lot of enquirys lately for fishing and have no local guides. They have all retired or moved on. 

If l liked trout fishing I would dust off the fly rod and get current. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> That's not saying much @Dundee. She's a good looking girl and I'm an ugly bastard. Takes after her mother. 
> Unsure why, but I've had a very mediocre start to the years fishing. I'm just not getting into the fish like I've done in the past. I'm sure the heat has changed things a bit but I'm also not fishing at 100% either.


I always found the central north island streams tough at this time of the year.

----------


## kiwijames

> Cooler here. Rivers are in flood tho. 
> 
> I actually got a call from a local B&B to guide a fisherman for a day next week.
> 
>  They didn't seem to understand the difference between hunting and fishing when I said we don't have a concession or cater to fishing. They thought it should be bread and butter 
> 
> I may have fudged it if the person wasn't specifically a fly fisherman. 
> 
> We have had a lot of enquirys lately for fishing and have no local guides. They have all retired or moved on. 
> ...


If the price is right I can make myself available.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> If the price is right I can make myself available.


Don't think it would be worth your time to be honest. Only a day rate. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

On the board for 2018, a good morning out on the Manawatu with the young fellas.

----------


## Dundee

I was fishing at this nice brown yesterday.
And this little rainbow came out of nowhere,spooked the brown and intercepted my lure.....Bastard!

----------


## Dundee

A nice wander today seen about 30 trout and landed one.

----------


## Dundee

My rod has been broken for a while missing the last two eyelets and Saturday night my reel gave up.Its certainly gets a work out.

Sunday I borrowed one of my boys rods but the reel was stuffed also but was a nice evening down there with the wife.

Today I purchased a 4 piece Shimano spinning rod and on my first cast this evening landed this rainbow.

----------


## veitnamcam

> My rod has been broken for a while missing the last two eyelets and Saturday night my reel gave up.Its certainly gets a work out.
> Attachment 83031
> Sunday I borrowed one of my boys rods but the reel was stuffed also but was a nice evening down there with the wife.
> Attachment 83032
> Today I purchased a 4 piece Shimano spinning rod and on my first cast this evening landed this rainbow.
> Attachment 83033Attachment 83034


Were from and how much?

----------


## Dundee

> Were from and how much?


H&F $140 spooled and ready to go also a shimano polaroid sunglasses with it.

----------


## viper

Well it's not a trout though I did get a 6lb brown which I released.
Third trip to the Canals and nothing but poxy trout so far, I have never caught a Salmon and it's the wife's favorite eating fish so I had the excuse to keep going back.
Water colour very cloudy and different canals flowing at different rates.
I have ALOT to learn yet and it's not easy going at times when nothing is happening. Anyway I got my first Salmon yesterday, not huge but a good eater. 
They fight well for their size, stubborn like a brown but with heaps more go and stamina.
More trip needed.

----------


## Dundee

Been a few days since i landed a trout but haven't stopped eating them,still a few trays of trout fillets in the freezer.
Tonight I fished the same area for an hour 100metres up and down stream and just on dark landed this hen full off eggs.

----------


## silentscope

Got one last weekend, kinda feel like im cheating fishing in the canals but still a trout! off getting cold smoked should almost be ready mmmmmm

----------


## viper

> Got one last weekend, kinda feel like im cheating fishing in the canals but still a trout! off getting cold smoked should almost be ready mmmmmm
> Attachment 83796


Yeah I used to think fishing in the canals would be like shooting fish in a barrel ( excuse the pun on a hunting forum ) . However after 3 - 4 trips there I know it's certainly not.
I was there last Friday and it was bloody hard work, I got a fish or two but saw nothing else caught. 
Everyone I spoke to was getting no results.
The problem with the canals is they are so featureless being man made. It's not like you can look up the river and see a boulder or log that might hold a fish, the canals just go on forever and look the same.
I have yet to experience it when it's firing.
Nice fish @silentscope

----------


## silentscope

They certaibly have their moments but i usually try something for half an hour and if no luck ill switch methods and keep doing that till something takes. Got that one on a egg glowbug under the tekapo farm nets i was the only one that got something that afternoon of about 20 fishermen i saw.

----------


## Dundee

Caught a good trout tonight left the house at 1910hrs and headed home just after 2000hrs.The eels are hungry after the march floods.

----------


## Dundee

So the fly fisherman use hare and copper flys ..well I'm a spin fisherman...lol

----------


## Dundee

Well the word has got around that me Dundee is a trout fishing junky.Got sent these "Joe Flies" from the USA

Took 7 days to get here almost faster than rural delivery :Grin: 
Gave them a spin tonight and got results!

----------


## Dundee

First brown trout on the "Joe Flies"

----------


## Dundee

These Joe Flies are bloody awesome.Trout spotting after the March floods is epic.

Afternoons results

----------


## Dundee

Did some cliff jumping today to land this one! Still on the Joe Flie.

https://youtu.be/3xHkWftGENg

----------


## Dundee

Tried some new water earlier last week still using the "joe fly" from the states.


Tonight I got a message from an Aussie company to trial their lures :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroatedson

Certainly got this thread covered Dundee. Wondered how youd being..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee where did you get the joe flys from? seem to work on the odd trout.


Hi @berg243 I got sent 6 joe flies from the states.And the guy that sent them is already planning a visit to NZ and we will be his hosts.

----------


## Dundee

An Australian company https://www.rmctackle.com.au/ just sent me some lures to try out in our waters.

----------


## Dundee

I got that new one snagged froze my balls off getting over their to retreive it after it got snagged.

----------


## kiwijames

> I got that new one snagged froze my balls off getting over their to retreive it after it got snagged.


Those 30cm deep creeks sure are a bastard at times.

----------


## kukuwai

Some different looking lures there dundee. 

Never seen anything like that one in pic 648/649. Will be interesting to see how they go. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

First time I've been out in 10 days as the last mission ended with a rising river then a flood.Spent 3 hrs today trialing these Aussie lures.
The cripple lures
Tank pool

I finished off with the lighter version of the "promise keeper"

----------


## Dundee

Gave the "Joe Flies" a swim this morning.

And a small brown released.

----------


## Dundee

River clearing again after more rain a few days ago.

----------


## Dundee

Had an hour flick before heading back to work using the "Cripplure" from https://www.rmctackle.com.au/

----------


## Shearer

> Had an hour flick before heading back to work using the "Cripplure" from https://www.rmctackle.com.au/
> Attachment 87747Attachment 87748Attachment 87749Attachment 87750Attachment 87751


Are you sure that's not an ear tag with a hook in it @Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Are you sure that's not an ear tag with a hook in it @Dundee?


Aussies for ya @Shearer :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Four day trout drought broken yesterday with a small rainbow caught and released on the "joe fly"

----------


## Dundee

It seems the river here is dirty after every 15 days lately.Its just come right again after 100mils of rain in the week of 25/5.

Still got a slight tinge of colour in the water and to high to cross.
Gave the "wedding ring promise keeper" a swim.

These lures are available online at https://www.rmctackle.com.au/

----------


## Gapped axe

caught 2 identical Jacks in half an hour tonight, both around the 3kg mark

----------


## Dundee

:Useless:

----------


## Rushy

> caught 2 identical Jacks in half an hour tonight, both around the 3kg mark


Tarawera twin trout GA.

----------


## kiwijames

> caught 2 identical Jacks in half an hour tonight, both around the 3kg mark


Fishing starting up at Tarawera now? Im wanting to give the old grounds a good go this winter.

----------


## Gapped axe

the depth to these fish and the condition was superb. Wairua, so it closes soon. There was only me there till 1900hrs

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 89407 the depth to these fish and the condition was superb. Wairua, so it closes soon. There was only me there till 1900hrs


Sweet. Does the Orchard still fish OK?

----------


## kiwijames

@Gapped axe. Shot over to Te Wairoa. Never caught a fish here. Was keen to break that run. Funny fishing it alone. Feeling like it was out of season. No fish harmed. Few up in the trap showing spawning colours.

----------


## Gapped axe

open for 1 more week, haven't bothered to fish for at least the last 6 years. My place is over there on that point (center Photo) but not lake side.

----------


## kiwijames

> open for 1 more week, haven't bothered to fish for at least the last 6 years. My place is over there on that point (center Photo) but not lake side.


Your truck was on the side of the road between Rangiuru Bay and The Landing. Im guessing that then is going to be close to your home?  I think I helped build a home not far from there. The neighbour when we were there bought their section for something crazy like 10 pounds.

----------


## Danny

> Your truck was on the side of the road between Rangiuru Bay and The Landing. Im guessing that then is going to be close to your home?  I think I helped build a home not far from there. The neighbour when we were there bought their section for something crazy like 10 pounds.


Good day then mate?
Motiti was good, possibly my best. 
Needed a bug catcher on board however...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Good day then mate?
> Motiti was good, possibly my best. 
> Needed a bug catcher on board however...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pleasant but not productive. Finals quit after losing my expensive new fly in a tree.

----------


## Danny

Sell me that rod then. Buy you a better one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Went to the Tekapo canals today, cold as and very little flow which always makes things hard.
Fishing as the sun came up , softbaiting when I got a tiny little grab.
Hooked up and really felt heavy but not to much of a scrap, 10 mins later I had a 28lb Rainbow Jack !!!!!!
Netted , photoed and released.
Epic fish and got a real buzz watching it swim off, quite a crowd gathered and even my shit knots held.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Went to the Tekapo canals today, cold as and very little flow which always makes things hard.
> Fishing as the sun came up , softbaiting when I got a tiny little grab.
> Hooked up and really felt heavy but not to much of a scrap, 10 mins later I had a 28lb Rainbow Jack !!!!!!
> Netted , photoed and released.
> Epic fish and got a real buzz watching it swim off, quite a crowd gathered and even my shit knots held.


Wheres the pictures!?

----------


## viper

Ask and you shall receive.
Horse of a fish, not to bad on an 8lb trace.
He wasn't well hooked as the bite was so soft I hardly lifted the rod.
Excuse the funny stance but I had nearly dropped the bugger n the first attempt to lift him and by this stage I had decided to release him ( was a close call to kill him and get it mounted ) so I didn't want to drop him.
Low light and a stranger using my phone for the photo.

Funny side note: The guy that took this photo had pulled in after me and was messing around getting his gear sorted. He glanced down and said " you hooked up ?" a casual yeah as at this stage it was down deep and out of sight.
I had left my net in the car so he came down with a little trout net. We were talking away with another guy who turned up and I was cool as shit. 
Rod held high, not watching the fish and making eye contact with the other two guys when the fish broke the surface....there were a second or two of silence broken by " holy shit I need a bigger net " at which point he sprinted towards his van ( in waders )
and was heard smashing and bashing shit out of the way in the back of the van.
By the time he was back I had it beached ( was a shock to see the size of it ) . Netted , weighted, returned ...all I wanted was a 5lb Salmon for my lovely wife.......never caught one today, went home empty handed.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 90841
> Ask and you shall receive.
> Horse of a fish, not to bad on an 8lb trace.
> He wasn't well hooked as the bite was so soft I hardly lifted the rod.
> Excuse the funny stance but I had nearly dropped the bugger n the first attempt to lift him and by this stage I had decided to release him ( was a close call to kill him and get it mounted ) so I didn't want to drop him.
> Low light and a stranger using my phone for the photo.
> 
> Funny side note: The guy that took this photo had pulled in after me and was messing around getting his gear sorted. He glanced down and said " you hooked up ?" a casual yeah as at this stage it was down deep and out of sight.
> I had left my net in the car so he came down with a little trout net. We were talking away with another guy who turned up and I was cool as shit. 
> ...


Awesome fish!

----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 90841
> Ask and you shall receive.
> Horse of a fish, not to bad on an 8lb trace.
> He wasn't well hooked as the bite was so soft I hardly lifted the rod.
> Excuse the funny stance but I had nearly dropped the bugger n the first attempt to lift him and by this stage I had decided to release him ( was a close call to kill him and get it mounted ) so I didn't want to drop him.
> Low light and a stranger using my phone for the photo.
> 
> Funny side note: The guy that took this photo had pulled in after me and was messing around getting his gear sorted. He glanced down and said " you hooked up ?" a casual yeah as at this stage it was down deep and out of sight.
> I had left my net in the car so he came down with a little trout net. We were talking away with another guy who turned up and I was cool as shit. 
> ...


Well done!
Good on ya for releasing him, too faarkn ugly to look at on the wall all the time  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Got sent some trout beads and worms from Ontario River Fishing company.

The local shops didn't have any jig heads smaller than 1/8 oz.

I found some wacky jig heads that @Pengy gave me ages ago and fitted them.

Had a hit on the top one this arvo but by the time I got to river tonight it was rising again.

----------


## Shearer

> them sparkly ones would be good for cod


Probably wouldn't last long though.

----------


## BeeMan

@viper ur a legend, well done...   :Cool:

----------


## Shearer

6lb rainbow jack I caught today. Reddest one I have ever seen.

----------


## Dundee

Went for a cruise out towards Oringi to the Manawatu River.

No luck on the worms yet.

Changed to the "Wedding ring promise keeper from RMC Tackle

Then decided to give the "Joe Fly" a flick

----------


## kiwijames

> 6lb rainbow jack I caught today. Reddest one I have ever seen.
> Attachment 91125


Looks much bigger than 6lbs that fella.

----------


## Shearer

> Looks much bigger than 6lbs that fella.


Haha. Must be my wifes photographic skills. Or my scales are wrong. The guy holding it is also pretty scrawny.
2.78kg.

----------


## kiwijames

> Haha. Must be my wifes photographic skills. Or my scales are wrong. The guy holding it is also pretty scrawny.
> 2.78kg.


Hell its been that long since I've caught trout I'm no good anyway. I spent yesterday arvo in very leaky waders trying to fish Tutira.  No luck and I only got more frustrated being unable to double haul a 90' flyline. A feat I used to perform all night as a teenager on Lake Rotorua.

----------


## Fisherman

> Hell its been that long since I've caught trout I'm no good anyway. I spent yesterday arvo in very leaky waders trying to fish Tutira.  No luck and I only got more frustrated being unable to double haul a 90' flyline. A feat I used to perform all night as a teenager on Lake Rotorua.


How's the lake looking...was pristine in the day and we caught hundreds of salmon pink trout out of our kayaks..

----------


## viper

Back to the canals today, 3 trout, nothing big and all released. Another couple of good grabs but didn't hook up.
Over all most fisherman complaining it tough going and quiet. One guy I spoke to had being there a week and hadn't caught a fish so I am not to upset with three fish for the day.

----------


## Dundee

Been tuff fishing since the last flood.Took Bo down tonight landed a small brown on the RMC tackle lure "wedding ring promise keeper"

Bo followed it down river after it was released.

----------


## kiwijames

Lake Tutira fishing well this season. Stocked with strong Rotorua trout. 

Got this jack this evening wearing his full on spawning colours. 
Kept him for the pot.

----------


## Danny

> Lake Tutira fishing well this season. Stocked with strong Rotorua trout. 
> 
> Got this jack this evening wearing his full on spawning colours. 
> Kept him for the pot.


Rerewhakaiitu is fishing well @kiwijames. 
Red setter and the Woolly buggers.

----------


## kiwijames

> Rerewhakaiitu is fishing well @kiwijames. 
> Red setter and the Woolly buggers.


Still have to catch up and do a mission there. My casting is super shite at the moment. I have a bad tailing loop (you know the cast that puts knots in your leader) that I need to sort out before I tackle any decent fishing.

----------


## Danny

> Still have to catch up and do a mission there. My casting is super shite at the moment. I have a bad tailing loop (you know the cast that puts knots in your leader) that I need to sort out before I tackle any decent fishing.


That loop is my middle name. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

Lake Selfe yesterday. As you can see it was gorgeous to be out on the float tube. Mirror calm all day.
Fish were real deep in the weed beds. 4.5lb jack and a 6lb hen.

----------


## Shearer

A couple for the smoker.

----------


## kiwijames

First time on the Tongariro. Magic day in Turangi and what an epic river. Caught a couple maiden hens for the day.

----------


## Danny

> First time on the Tongariro. Magic day in Turangi and what an epic river. Caught a couple maiden hens for the day.


Uncle managed the Trout Hatchery so I fished it days on end when I was a wee fella in the holidays. Also stayed and was a member at TALTAC is it? A nice place to stay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Uncle managed the Trout Hatchery so I fished it days on end when I was a wee fella in the holidays. Also stayed and was a member at TALTAC is it? A nice place to stay. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only went for the day. 2 hours from the Bay

----------


## Danny

> Only went for the day. 2 hours from the Bay


Less than an hour to the real BAY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Less than an hour to the real BAY. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must know a shortcut then cause Hawkes Bay IS the real bay.

----------


## mawzer308

A couple of rainbows with the boys today.

----------


## Dundee

> A couple of rainbows with the boys today.
> 
> Attachment 95206


One is a brown trout.

----------


## Dundee

Been tuff on the Manawatu River since the last floods.Today I parked my quad up and walked downstream for 15minutes.Didn't have much time for a reccy of the new water.But landed one on the USA "joe fly"

----------


## Dundee

Not often the days off clash with me and the wife so we headed into the Hawkes Bay catchment.
Waipawa looked good but not a bite or a trout seen.

So we headed down further to the Tukituk had a few chases and hits.Then went further downstream below the Waipuk bridge.
And I was on!

----------


## Dundee

First rainbow for the new fishing season.

----------


## kiwijames

> First rainbow for the new fishing season.
> Attachment 96106


Hope they get bigger as the season progresses @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Just had a count up and I caught 74 trout last season for the table.Catch and eat here! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

A rainbow and a brown this morning.

----------


## kiwijames

First fish of the new season for me. Found a couple guys with spinning rods were ahead of me. Explained the spooky fish. 
Picked up 3 for the arvo. Nothing big but still good to get out. 


Found this old guy spent in a back water. I dont think hes going to make it. Lost at least one eye.

----------


## Creep



----------


## kiwijames

A failed attempt to get the family up the Mohaka for a night or two out resulted in a quick 30min flick under the blue gums while they had a soak in the hot pools. What a cracker of a river and the browns are next level camouflaged over the sand and stone bottom.

Only managed yet another tiddler. 

Unsure what fly to try for these ones

----------


## MSL

Makahu road?

----------


## kiwijames

> Makahu road?


Yeah. Right below the hot pools.
We going up Middle Hill this year?

----------


## MSL

Whats the snow damage like

----------


## kiwijames

> Whats the snow damage like


Unsure but I'd guess fuck all. There was little damage anywhere I know. The worst was 2016 that smashed the place. Looks like some decent flooding though this winter from Ruahines all the way to Puketitiri

----------


## kiwijames

Tukipo today. Hard work in little water. Really slippery rocks. Even the frickin gravel was slippery. Water quality must be down a fair bit. Still a few fish and quite large for the size of the creek. 

Bout 1.5kg just in front of my truck. 
Checked out the upper Waipawa in the arvo. Very nice looking water. 
Must have missed the memo the fish werent home though. Odd to see such fishy water without so much as a sardine in it. Must be the 1080 got them all.

----------


## Dundee

Had a flick around lunch time today sighted a couple in this pool.

Hooked it and it headed straight for the willows,took me about 20 minutes to free the nylon and landed it.

----------


## mawzer308

On the board for this season, a tiny wee rainbow probably only 1/2 a pound.

----------


## Daithi

Just back from 3nts on Lake Rotoiti, my 1st trout fishing since coming back to NZ last year. Myself and mate on his boat, bro and Dad on bro's. Hit the water 1pm Thursday, I landed 1st fish 25mins later and we had 4 on board in 1st hour. Between Thursday and Friday the 4 of us landed 21 fish. Saturday was much slower, only 5 landed. A great wee intro back into fishing here.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I went into Hope Arm on Lake Manapouri last week - on Weds in a snow storm - there was snow on the boat ramp when we left Pearl Harbour.

Caught and released some big fish as they were all too skinny - they still need another 4-6 weeks and some warmer weather to get back to fighting weight after the winter.

----------


## Dundee

Just a warning to those that fish downstream of the Manawatu Gorge.

----------


## Dundee

Back into some river access that I haven't been to in 6mths.

----------


## Dundee

Bo loves the river action.

A nice rainbow.

----------


## Rushy

get a bloody haircut and have a shave soldier.  does that remind you of anything Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> get a bloody haircut and have a shave soldier.  does that remind you of anything Dundee?


Barrocks 89 Waiouru rings a bell :36 17 4:

----------


## Rushy

> Barrocks 89 Waiouru rings a bell


Am I hurting you cadet?  Well I should be, I'm standing on your hair!  Ha ha ha ha, as you were.

----------


## Dundee

My dog spots a good brown trout.

Been given the opertunity to trial some gear from "Chaabro Tackle Gear"
Had a hit this morning on this pink one.

Bit windy now will try again after work.

----------


## mawzer308

Two Rainbows caught this weekend, first one the wife caught and the second was released as at 57cm it was over the length limit.

----------


## 260rem

5 Trout last night out of the Waitaki mix of brown and rainbow all between 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 pound

----------


## Hbwanderer

I was out on the tuki yesterday caught 2 rainbows both about 2lbs both were in poor condition though,the river is already getting weedy,I must add I was fishing the lower reaches near Havelock north,

----------


## kiwijames

I think the HB fishing is a little poor at present. Especially in the lower reaches. El Nino summer coming isn't going to help. 
Got out for a fish this arvo. Dropped more fish than I care to tell

----------


## Dundee

Some of you long time members will remember @possum trapper. Well me and the eldest lad headed off last night me armed with the spinning rod and Daniel the fly rod with a hare and copper nymph he tied himself. He won last night.

----------


## Dundee

Got a small rainbow
Bo watched it swim away.

That will be all for a few days as we had rain

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

One of the rivers close to home just opened yesterday.

Be rude not to have a flick.

Size 14 pheasants tail does the damage.

Dropped another 2 of which one played a game of take the fly and f!$k off into the over hanging willows on a unweighted size 18 prince.

Hoping to get out again tomorrow and target some water i haven't seen since aprill

----------


## mkm

This hungry bugger was about the same size as the 7g toby that caught him!



Hoping for something a bit more substantial next time round.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

What awsome colouring he's got!

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Didn't get to the water I was hoping to yesterday but I did catch this with the river in flood and looking like the poo ponds for colouring haha. Cast number 6 or 7 and bamo the old caddis nymph did the damage .

----------


## kiwijames

> Didn't get to the water I was hoping to yesterday but I did catch this with the river in flood and looking like the poo ponds for colouring haha. Cast number 6 or 7 and bamo the old caddis nymph did the damage .Attachment 98150


Good fit looking fish

----------


## Dundee

Got another package on the way to NZ for me from the USA.I might need another tackle box.These Joe Flies catch the trout.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

One of 2 snaffled on a size 14 Hills Nato Nymphomaniac.

And to top it off Manic is no longer making my favourite nymph of all time!

----------


## Moa Hunter

Decided it was time to start fishing for the season on Saturday. Second cast connected to this chap of 4 1/2 lbs. Deceived by the Brown Beetle.
He fought - gallantly to the very last, like a true champion and met his end with honour and bravery and will be remembered for generations by his descendants !!

----------


## kukuwai

> Decided it was time to start fishing for the season on Saturday. Second cast connected to this chap of 4 1/2 lbs. Deceived by the Brown Beetle.
> He fought - gallantly to the very last, like a true champion and met his end with honour and bravery and will be remembered for generations by his descendants !!Attachment 99079


Good condition fish. Looks a bit like a sea runner 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Good condition fish. Looks a bit like a sea runner 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes correct, although dressed in the darker battle uniform of the river dwelling Fario, he was caught about 2kms above the tidal zone in a stream where sea trout follow the whitebait inland. Pink fleshed too, he both died and ate well

----------


## kiwijames

Took the new Scott Radian out for a flick yesterday before the weather turned. This rod certainly was easier to fish in the wind. 
I caught a couple fish. Both quite opposite. 
First was an old jack. He was a decent sized fish and would have been a real good fish in his prime but he had lost a lot of condition and was skinny.

Second fish was a fit maiden hen. 

Liking the new rod. Keen to get out some more and give it a good thrashing.

----------


## Moa Hunter

That is a cracking hen kiwijames. How does the Radian compare to a Sage One ?? I am using a 6# Z axis and a 5# One. The 'One' is light like a wisp of grass and has power that is unexpected.

----------


## kiwijames

> That is a cracking hen kiwijames. How does the Radian compare to a Sage One ?? I am using a 6# Z axis and a 5# One. The 'One' is light like a wisp of grass and has power that is unexpected.


Thanks, it was a good fish. I think the younger fish didn't get the hiding like the older ones did this winter.
Still waiting for my One to turn up. I really was after a new 5# but I had a "horse come in" so I bought the Radian while I could. 
I bought a complete setup Sage One as a 8'6" 5# with a 4250 reel and line off Trademe. Quite looking forward to trying it but I do think I may have a little bit of an overlap between the two. 
I will line the One with a presentation type line for smaller water but I'm unsure if it will make it a more delicate rod. The 6# will be a bigger water/windy day rod (Spring fishing).

----------


## Moa Hunter

The One is quite fast compared to the Z. BUT surprise it is able to present a very delicate short cast if the cast is followed down with the rod and enough shoot is used. All things to all people those One's!!

----------


## Dundee

Got a trout foul hooked last week on the Joe Flie and it broke my line.Down in the same area yesterday and Bo saw it with the lure still attached.
Random to see the same trout again wearing its jewellery glissining in the sun.
Went back to the the same area of the river and cast another Joe Flie today and landed this brown trout on first cast.

Continued on and landed a rainbow with the "joe flie" 

Had heavy rain for three hours so unlikely to be able to cross in the morning and the chances of catching that same trout would be like winning the lotto!

----------


## Moa Hunter

Nice to see the trout in your area fattening up Dundee, they both look good. Just a question, is it the light playing tricks or has all that tomato sauce started to turn your ears red ???

----------


## Moa Hunter

Two more 10lb in total.

----------


## southernman

Two trout yesterday from Awakino trib stream  , and two from the waiongana, stunning fine day, I wished I dragged the boat up to Mokau, and gone chasing snapper when I stopped for a coffee and a pie on the way to Awakino.
 two 3 lb brown and a 2lb rainbow, and couple smaller fish, so good day exploring sum new water.
was a bit lucky to land the last 3lb brown as ended up getting wrapped around a piece of wire in the river, luckily he was pretty played out, after ten minutes of bolding hopping up threw the bolder garden in the photo.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Caught and released another 2 1/2 pounder yesterday at 5:30am and today caught two, one of which was a spawned Rainbow jack in a stream in which I have never caught a rainbow in before in more than thirty years of fishing it. Home by 6:30 am

----------


## Dundee

Bo searching for trout.

Landed one on the "Tassie Devil"

----------


## viper

Hitting the Canals tomorrow, I will post a report if I do any good.

----------


## Dundee

pics of what you are using will be good too,fly,spinning? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> Two more 10lb in total.Attachment 99282


Are they sea runners? They look very "fresh". I'd love to see a few more browns in Hawkes Bay.

----------


## viper

Report from canal as promised.
3 am start, on the road by 3.30  and a great run through to the canals.
Absolutely no flow at all and I mean none through the entire Hydro system from one end to the other. It was very strange to see the areas in front of the Dams mirror still.
As it turned out I met a worker who informed me they are doing a big maintenance / service on intake grills and other stuff .
No flow in the canals means very slow action and hard work along with changing the technique to more of a lake style .
Water was also a little milky from all the rain.
Landed a small Brown of around 2lb that I released , dropped 2 more and landed this Rainbow of around 5 - 5.5 lb. Great scrap.
Funny how many different colour softbaits I have but it's always one colour I get results on.
All in all a hard won day at the canals but lots of fun.

----------


## Dundee

Can't be stuffed typeng a story tonight but yeah I got worms!

----------


## kiwijames

> Can't be stuffed typeng a story tonight but yeah I got worms!
> Attachment 99564Attachment 99565Attachment 99566Attachment 99567Attachment 99568Attachment 99569


You should learn to fly fish.

----------


## southernman

Few phots from the week after the toby shoot, fly fishing around Queenstown with an old mate, nothing real big, but we caught a few,
 spent all day fishing round Gore for no luck, stopped at a flooded creek on lake Wakatipo, and couple flicks with the spinner in the lake, too high to get out over the drop off, first flick in the stream and hooked a trout, lost after 5 minutes. got a another couple hits on next two casts and a follow,
 back to the ute and got the fly rod, fist cast to a nymphing brown and hooked on the dry, :Thumbsup:  landed and second cast was at a brownie a few meters further up, and a rainbow flashed in and took nymph, gave rod to mate Ash and his second cast, was a nicer rainbow, lost one more a few casts later, funny the way it works out, Sum days.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Are they sea runners? They look very "fresh". I'd love to see a few more browns in Hawkes Bay.


Yes they will be but been in the river a while. I was fishing in a stream at full tide, the water being 60cm higher than low tide. Fish seem to like that inter-tidal zone.
I like to put a few of these ones in the freezer and then release any caught inland through the rest of the season.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Two more in the creel.

----------


## kiwijames

> Two more in the creel.
> Attachment 99890


Whitetail cast?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Whitetail cast?


No, roll cast actually !  + Elk Antler - Trout are a 5 1/2 and a 3 1/2 Lb'rs

----------


## Moa Hunter

At the river at 5:05 am this morning. Good solid 6 pounder netted about 5:30 am. On a dry during the pre-dawn rise. Home by 6:30, and you blokes were all still in bed !!

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Bloody tough fishing at the moment down here- upper waiau.

Weather patterns have been up the f!$k causing the rivers to almost become right after the rain just to then colour up again :-( 

More leg work involved and man the fish are just picky as hell.

----------


## mawzer308

2.5pound rainbow this evening using a Rapala as usual.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 100522
> 
> Bloody tough fishing at the moment down here- upper waiau.
> 
> Weather patterns have been up the f!$k causing the rivers to almost become right after the rain just to then colour up again :-( 
> 
> More leg work involved and man the fish are just picky as hell.


Not just you mate. Our rivers are like brown yo-yos. From nearly clean to dirty again. Ive just bought two new setups and want to give them both a good thrashing  it cant due to this weather.

----------


## Dundee

Mud Mud Mud Manawatu!

----------


## Dundee

Manawatu River might be clean by the weekend to take the twins out :Psmiley:

----------


## erniec

In your dreams.
Bit like going to the Mangatainoka Brewery expecting to see the girls from the Tui ads.

----------


## kiwijames

> Manawatu River might be clean by the weekend to take the twins out
> Attachment 101067


Its been a sewer for the last 20 years. Im unsure how a few extra days could make a difference. 
Ive a better chance of taking twins fishing too.

----------


## Dundee

> In your dreams.
> Bit like going to the Mangatainoka Brewery expecting to see the girls from the Tui ads.


That dream came true @erniec  :Psmiley:

----------


## erniec

Touche

----------


## Moa Hunter

Bloody Hell @Dundee, that photo Trumps them all !!

----------


## erniec

Would no doubt have been an experience they still treasure.

Sent from my SM-J530Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Caught a wee sea run trout on the Oreti last night, so back to the water it went.

----------


## viper

@Dundee, black singlets, Tui caps and Tui bottle hanging out with you........obliviously women of low moral fibre.....bless em :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

This little slab took a size 14 BH PT.

Missed another one and dropped one.

Fishing is still bloody hard yackka due to the weather plus the usual Christmas pressure we've had albeit a whole month early!
Good to get a bend again

----------


## Moa Hunter

Rock river, they might be hard to catch but they are in 'passable' condition judging by the photo. Have you opened one up to see what they are feeding on ?? The fish here are in good order but empty now that the whitebait have stopped and the beetles have finished their annual flights.
It also seems that many sea trout have dropped back to the estuarine waters

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Rock river, they might be hard to catch but they are in 'passable' condition judging by the photo. Have you opened one up to see what they are feeding on ?? The fish here are in good order but empty now that the whitebait have stopped and the beetles have finished their annual flights.
> It also seems that many sea trout have dropped back to the estuarine waters




I haven't really fished the lower waters much and I haven't really opened one up to be fair but their starting to look quite slabby like this one here with good condition

----------


## kiwijames

Went for a speed fish this arvo. Surprised how good the fishing was only a few minutes from home. Took one for the Mother and Sister in-law. Bit skinny but still an OK fish at about 3½lbs. Caught and released another maiden fish that was in good nick.

----------


## Moa Hunter

So which is better @kiwijames, the Radian or the One ???

----------


## kiwijames

> So which is better @kiwijames, the Radian or the One ???


Aargh. Big call that one. Theyre both different rods but for now Im gong to say the One by a gnats cock, but I do think theres lots of opportunity for the Radian to shine. The One is shorter, a size lighter and has the new MPX line that is crazy good. Im also getting used to the full wells grips. Ive always fished a reverse half wells grip and the Sage is more like this than the Radian. 
Given that, Ive caught 4 fish now with the Radian and have been skunked twice on the One  so from a pure fish catching perspective the Radian wins hands down.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Aargh. Big call that one. They’re both different rods but for now I’m gong to say the One by a gnats cock, but I do think there’s lots of opportunity for the Radian to shine. The One is shorter, a size lighter and has the new MPX line that is crazy good. I’m also getting used to the full wells grips. I’ve always fished a reverse half wells grip and the Sage is more like this than the Radian. 
> Given that, I’ve caught 4 fish now with the Radian and have been skunked twice on the One  so from a pure fish catching perspective the Radian wins hands down.


What is the MPX line ?? I have used a One and really rate it, so light and crisp it make the Z axis feel like bamboo. Haven't lost any fish with the One myself.

----------


## kiwijames

> What is the MPX line ?? I have used a One and really rate it, so light and crisp it make the Z axis feel like bamboo. Haven't lost any fish with the One myself.


Scientific Anglers Amplitude MPX is the line. A variation on the Sharkskin they put out. Its a textured finish that feels really weird but it just is slicker than anything Ive ever cast. Plus it floats higher than any line Ive ever had and they say it will last 5 times longer. At $220 though its not a cheap line. I will eventually move all my floating lines over to SA MPX. 
I was never a Sage man. I thought it was all just hype. So far Im coming round to the One in a big way.

----------


## Dundee

Managed another flick with the tassy devil.

More rain overnight,making fishing tuff with high murky water.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

The one I landed for 3 hours fishing.

Dropped another 2 of which one I had to screw with the drag on a good rainbow and pulled the fly out. 

Missed another 4 or 5.

Very picky fish still but the old Dry pheasants tail did the damage which is a dry I haven't used much at all to be fair.

Still the novelty of fly fishing at 11am on a Monday morning was up there

----------


## Dundee

Last day off for the year so @mrs dundee  and I did a road trip down to Castle Point and back. Stopped at the Mangatainoka bridge and @mrs dundee lands one second cast.I wasn't allowed to see the tui girls today :Grin:

----------


## NRT

> Managed another flick with the tassy devil.
> Attachment 101449
> More rain overnight,making fishing tuff with high murky water.
> Attachment 101450Attachment 101451


The big brown bomber

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Had a good afternoon on the Waiau river in Southland. Despite it being middle of the afternoon and stinking hot we still managed to land 8 rainbows between the family.

----------


## viper

Trip to the canals yesterday.....never again will I go during the holiday season or summer .
Like being in a shopping mall, very clear and very little happening. The only guy I saw doing well was super gluing salmon pellets onto his hook... :Wtfsmilie: 
I will leave it to the masses and go through the winter period. I did hook something but it dropped off after 3-4 seconds.
I think the fish are that hassled with constant lures, flies, softbaits etc that they just turn there nose up at 99% of the stuff presented to them.

----------


## Dundee

I finished off 2018 with a small brown trout.

Had a snap swivel failure.


64 trout landed for 2018 and most from the Manawatu River

----------


## mawzer308

That's  a good effort Dundee, do you rate the veltec spinners? I've always had most of my luck on traditional toby's and Rapalas.

----------


## Creep

7LB Brown caught on new years morning

Catch and release

----------


## wsm junkie

@Creep thats a bloody nice looking trout mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> That's  a good effort Dundee, do you rate the veltec spinners? I've always had most of my luck on traditional toby's and Rapalas.


Definately a go too lure if nothings happening on the old school types.

----------


## Dundee

Number three rainbow for the new year.Starting off with the small ones.

----------


## Dundee

Biggest rainbow from 8 this year.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Had a good afternoon on the Waiau river in Southland. Despite it being middle of the afternoon and stinking hot we still managed to land 8 rainbows between the family.


Upper or lower ?

I know both fairly well :-)

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Trip to the canals yesterday.....never again will I go during the holiday season or summer .
> Like being in a shopping mall, very clear and very little happening. The only guy I saw doing well was super gluing salmon pellets onto his hook...
> I will leave it to the masses and go through the winter period. I did hook something but it dropped off after 3-4 seconds.
> I think the fish are that hassled with constant lures, flies, softbaits etc that they just turn there nose up at 99% of the stuff presented to them.


I was up there by twizel and my mate caught this stonker 13lb Rainbow for his first rainbow on a silver wedge 20g.

----------


## mawzer308

> Upper or lower ?
> 
> I know both fairly well :-)


Mouth of the Wairaki mate, they weren't  huge but was good fun.

----------


## oraki

> Biggest rainbow from 8 this year.
> Attachment 102270


Are you going to show off the next biggest one.... the one that you used a shark hook and someone else’s giant hands to hold it

----------


## Dundee

Rainbow hen on the Manawatu

This one was smaller but better condition.

----------


## mawzer308

Two small rainbows of the Pohangina tonight, the water was perfect crystal clear and quite a few fish about. They were however spooked easily, spotted a decent sized fish in one of the pools but it wouldn't take anything I put in front of it.

----------


## Micky Duck

the good wife and I took tea and sat by lake drowning worms for an hour n half last night...didnt need to catch any just needed to "go fishing" saw 4 trout going past with finger in the air and has 3 foot long eel on my line when wound in.....politely released it to fight another day.

----------


## Dundee

Been having a lot of luck on the tassie devil lately.

----------


## mawzer308

Those spin max or known as Obession in another brand work bloody well, tassie have always been great too.

----------


## Micky Duck

we rig our tassies the same way or use a snap swivel between the hook and lure when trolling in the boat.

----------


## Dundee

Manawatu River has turned into a weed infested waterway with water temperature hitting 25 degrees

----------


## mawzer308

Yeah rock snot everywhere at the moment

----------


## Dundee

Lost another tassie devil to a willow so tried the black majic spinmax.

Just got the flush we needed 40mils in 24hrs will get rid of the weed.

----------


## mawzer308

Good looking fish

----------


## MB

No, but my 4 year old boy did! His first trout and on a $15 rod/reel combo from Warehouse. Reel has no drag! Proud little boy and proud dad  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Another on the tassie devil yesty.17 trout landed spinning this year.

----------


## Dundee

Fishing upstream from my normal location and landed this beauty brown trout.

Released another two rainbows.

----------


## Dundee

20 rainbows and one brown for January. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

> 20 rainbows and one brown for January.


All ended up covered in Watties no doubt :-)
Great pics !!

----------


## Dundee

Hooked another brown with the "Ontario River Bead" attached to the tasmanian devil.

----------


## MB

Nice fish Dundee. Do you think those beads make a difference?

----------


## Dundee

> Nice fish Dundee. Do you think those beads make a difference?


I've tried them without the beads and no luck,so yes definately help.

----------


## MB

Who'd have thought it? 

This might be of interest to you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wke...x4agn5w03c010c

----------


## Dundee

Tonight I trialed a "rebel crawfish" lure from the USA and landed a small brown.

----------


## Blisters

Jesus wept, tidy ya tackle box man :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

23 rainbows and three browns for January.First rainbow for Feb.

----------


## kiwijames

After struggling to catch a cold I went for a quick evening fish on the Tukituki. Not my regular and has been a bit of a jinx river for me. Strong wind has the 6wt Radian on the roof racks. 
First cast and boom. Straight into a solid rainbow that jumped like it was in a rodeo. Woohoo. Caught me by surprise and I dropped the damn rod. One lucky save later and I had him in the net. 

Over the next hour in between howling wind gusts I managed to pick up another 4 and dropped another. 



Most were little fatties around 3-4lb. 
Looks like the Tuki finally likes me.

----------


## Dundee

Blade spinners haven't had many hits this month so I put on an "Enticer"

Seen plenty

Then hooked!

And landed.

Kiss of apporval from the labrador.

Then he was off to check that I hadn't missed any.

----------


## Moa Hunter

@Dundee, with the water conditions as they are in your photos, do you think something small with a swim tail like a Black Magic 'Jelly Bean' would work ?? - needs a few split shot on the line for casting

----------


## Moa Hunter

> After struggling to catch a cold I went for a quick evening fish on the Tukituki. Not my regular and has been a bit of a jinx river for me. Strong wind has the 6wt Radian on the roof racks. 
> First cast and boom. Straight into a solid rainbow that jumped like it was in a rodeo. Woohoo. Caught me by surprise and I dropped the damn rod. One lucky save later and I had him in the net. 
> 
> Over the next hour in between howling wind gusts I managed to pick up another 4 and dropped another. 
> 
> 
> 
> Most were little fatties around 3-4lb. 
> Looks like the Tuki finally likes me.


The problem KJ is that you are trying to prove to yourself that the Radian was worth buying - we both know you should be leaving it at home and taking the ' One'

----------


## kiwijames

> The problem KJ is that you are trying to prove to yourself that the Radian was worth buying - we both know you should be leaving it at home and taking the ' One'


LOL I took them both. I love the One but it STILL has yet to catch me a fish. I was tempted to grab it as the fishing was good. The fact I could keep 20 of flyline in the air without casting kept it in the truck.

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee, with the water conditions as they are in your photos, do you think something small with a swim tail like a Black Magic 'Jelly Bean' would work ?? - needs a few split shot on the line for casting


Had a lot of luck with the jelly beans with two split shots about 12cm away from lure.

----------


## Moa Hunter



----------


## kiwijames

> Had a lot of luck with the jelly beans with two split shots about 12cm away from lure.
> Attachment 105182


You should try trout fishing one day @Dundee. I reckon you might like it.

----------


## kiwijames

@Moa Hunter. Sage finally on the board. 

Same water. Same clown hanging onto it with the same rig. 
Sage One = 1, 
Scott Radian = 5. 
If I was going hungry I still know which one Im grabbing and which One will stay in the rack.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 105189


Trout with foxglove seasoning. Will make your heart race for sure.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> @Moa Hunter. Sage finally on the board. 
> 
> Same water. Same clown hanging onto it with the same rig. 
> Sage One = 1, 
> Scott Radian = 5. 
> If I was going hungry I still know which one Im grabbing and which One will stay in the rack.


The One is a faster rod.. so how do you strike, with the rod or with the left hand ?? The same rod lift speed and movement with the sage as used for the Radian would 'miss' the fish. Also I found that with the 'One' I have to release the shoot higher above the water to get a good non- spooking presentation

----------


## kiwijames

> The One is a faster rod.. so how do you strike, with the rod or with the left hand ?? The same rod lift speed and movement with the sage as used for the Radian would 'miss' the fish. Also I found that with the 'One' I have to release the shoot higher above the water to get a good non- spooking presentation


Theres nothing in it. Just luck. I still like the One more, it clicks with me. I have a fault in my casting Im going to get fixed one day. I think the Radian is less forgiving. Fishing the same water probably wasnt a fair test either. 
I think the Radian is faster than the One but its a 90 6wt vs an 86 5wt.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> There’s nothing in it. Just luck. I still like the One more, it “clicks” with me. I have a fault in my casting I’m going to get fixed one day. I think the Radian is less forgiving. Fishing the same water probably wasn’t a fair test either. 
> I think the Radian is faster than the One but it’s a 9’0 6wt vs an 8’6” 5wt.


Well the only thing to do is sell them both and buy a Sage Method !!
I see in the photo that the reel on the sage has a flouro line. What colour is the line on the Scott ??

----------


## kiwijames

> Well the only thing to do is sell them both and buy a Sage Method !!
> I see in the photo that the reel on the sage has a flouro line. What colour is the line on the Scott ??


Rio Gold on the Scott. SA on the Sage. The line isnt fluro it just looks a bit bright in the photo. The front 9 is a light tan colour too.

----------


## kiwijames

Another one to the One. 
Old guy in poor nick. Pretty though

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Another one to the One. 
> Old guy in poor nick. Pretty though


Poor old colour blind bastard didn't get spooked by the SA line. He is certainly resplendent though. Have you considered swapping reels between rods to see if the line is spooky on the One - the weights are close enough wouldn't matter??

----------


## Dundee

A couple more rainbows. "Joe Flie"

And the"black fury"

----------


## Moa Hunter

Great eaters those we fatties, Dundee

----------


## scoped

ever tried a fly rod dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> ever tried a fly rod dundee?


Yes I tried my old mans one, first attempt a 3lb brown but I'll stick to spinning for now.

----------


## Dundee

A few more bows on the Ontario River Fishing Co. worm and "Joe flie"

----------


## 6x47

Got this in ToePaw over the weekend. Downrigger at ~45m. Weighed 2.44kg and ate well  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## YosemiteSam

Three pound trout caught during a goat hunt last weekend, Eastern Otago.

----------


## Dundee

This one on a "jarvis walker" lure.

----------


## Dundee

Caught this beauty on the "Joe Flie"

And this rainbow gave me a seven minute fight on the spinning rod.

Using a minnow from "Ontario River Tackle Co."

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Nice one Dundee.  Time on the river is time well spent. 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunteast

Went for a morning fish on Lake Grasmere - foggy start to the day. I was using a cobra lure on a spin outfit trailing from my kayak. Hooked 3, landed 2, kept one good rainbow. Whilst paddling back, i approached a shore fisho using spin outfit who was camping on the DOC reserve. I said to him, "the fog makes it hard to see about, was it like this yesterday?" His reply was - "not allowed to troll on the lake, been like that for at least 3 years, read the F&G sign". I replied that i am not trolling - do you know the difference? No reply aside from his missus on the bank taking a pic of me!
I believe he interpreted the sign and his regulations incorrectly. Grumpy old bugger!

----------


## Dundee

Had a few epic days with an Aussie chap that contacted me on "Dundees Trout Adventures" page.We covered a lot of water and landed a few and the fella learnt heaps.

----------


## kiwijames

> Had a few epic days with an Aussie chap that contacted me on "Dundees Trout Adventures" page.We covered a lot of water and landed a few and the fella learnt heaps.Attachment 107634Attachment 107635Attachment 107636Attachment 107637Attachment 107638Attachment 107639Attachment 107640Attachment 107641Attachment 107642


He learnt Brown Bombers are an exceptionally mediocre beer and tomatoe sauce belongs on very few food items especially trout.

----------


## Dundee

Persevarance   .... what ever fished at this trout for over an hour and the "joe flie" was the majic lure that stuck!

----------


## Boaraxa

Had a little work to finish yesterday at the river so took the Girl with me she was keen on a fish , she hooked this beauty  ! ...couple of grams shy of 4 pounds , we smoked it up last night, very proud she was  :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## kiwijames

Went back to my regular spot as it was an epic fail over Summer. Pleasantly surprised to find most runs had fish. Dropped a couple for bad knots. Think I need to look at a different nylon leader. Only got half a season from the Maxima Chameleon. Finally got this little fatty to stick. Ive not put one to the smoker for a while so I dispatched this hen and took her home.

----------


## kukuwai

> Went back to my regular spot as it was an epic fail over Summer. Pleasantly surprised to find most runs had fish. Dropped a couple for bad knots. Think I need to look at a different nylon leader. Only got half a season from the Maxima Chameleon. Finally got this little fatty to stick. Ive not put one to the smoker for a while so I dispatched this hen and took her home.


Looks tasty 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

nah but did fillet the 5 Mrs n I caught trolling in what is left of the lake yesterday....getting very low as of late,its at mongrel level for duck shooting,but feeding the ducks gives good excuse to troll a tassie for an hour or two.

----------


## Boaraxa

> nah but did fillet the 5 Mrs n I caught trolling in what is left of the lake yesterday....getting very low as of late,its at mongrel level for duck shooting,but feeding the ducks gives good excuse to troll a tassie for an hour or two.


Get ya self some fish pellets Micky D that would be interesting feeding both for a month  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

*Easter Session*
Went out with Bomber on "Good Friday" I landed 8 and bomber got the last one as we were leaving.
Today no bites and hurried home for a heavier lure to cast and landed two with the 7mm08 spinning lure when I got back to the river.

----------


## kiwijames

The local creek has been pretty ordinary over Summer but Autumn has had a decent change with good numbers of great condition fish. 8 fish this arvo with a couple self releasing including one large jack Im picking at 3.5+kg. 
Most fish around 2kg mark and super fit. Tennis elbow and fly fishing are not a nice combo.

----------


## Shearer

> The local creek has been pretty ordinary over Summer but Autumn has had a decent change with good numbers of great condition fish. 8 fish this arvo with a couple self releasing including one large jack I’m picking at 3.5+kg. 
> Most fish around 2kg mark and super fit. Tennis elbow and fly fishing are not a nice combo.


Beautiful fish

----------


## Dundee

First trout for May on a lure from the USA,it was a fatty with good acrobatics.

----------


## Dundee

Pure Fly NZ is on tonight at 2030hrs Duke TV Ch 23

----------


## MB

I'm going trout fishing tomorrow. Not often you'll here a Northlander say that. Now I've said it, I have to go and put some effort in to catching a mud fish. I'll report back.

----------


## MB

Mission accomplished. Three Northland trout, ranging from about 1.5 to 2.5lb. I hope they make good snapper bait.










That was a joke about snapper bait.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Mission accomplished. Three Northland trout, ranging from about 1.5 to 2.5lb. I hope they make good snapper bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I should try my aunts place up north. She says she has Trout in her creek

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Dad's Fav Para size 10.

At one of my local haunts 10 mins in :-) cannot bear dry fly fishing

----------


## MB

> Maybe I should try my aunts place up north. She says she has Trout in her creek


There's probably more trout in the north than most people realise, however, they're often muddy-tasting due to the environment. Good fun for C&R if that's your thing.

----------


## Russian 22.

> There's probably more trout in the north than most people realise, however, they're often muddy-tasting due to the environment. Good fun for C&R if that's your thing.


I don't have any fly fishing gear at all.

So not even a spicy rub or something like bbq sauce would help? Catch and release isn't really my cup of tea unless there's a quota and I'm having fun

----------


## MB

You don't need fly fishing gear, a light soft bait outfit works for chucking spinners which are legal in Northland. Muddy flavour can be masked to some degree, but it is still going to be there. Smoking is probably the best option.

----------


## kiwijames

Kai Iwi lakes? 

You'd not be the first to use trout for snapper bait.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Kai Iwi lakes? 
> 
> You'd not be the first to use trout for snapper bait.


Works great on Blue cod and Grouper out of Milford sound that I can personally attest to.

Had 2 that I'd frozen for a few(5) years.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Also note to self when dry fly fishing always keep stripping the line in as it comes down towards you otherwise you'll miss 11 strikes in 2 hours!

----------


## Dundee

Haven't been trout fishing for a while so I took dog, gun,and rod for a mission.Results 1 trout and a duck on my F&G licences.

----------


## Dundee

> did you use the rod?


Cause I did choon into Ch 23 or 13 for purefly tonight 2030hrs Andrew was the first fish to introduce me to the Rapala lures

----------


## kiwijames

> Cause I did choon into Ch 23 or 13 for purefly tonight 2030hrs Andrew was the first fish to introduce me to the Rapala lures


Decent dude Andrew Harding. Glad you reminded me Pure Fly was on.

----------


## kiwijames

@Dundee. Good little segment about how to release fish too.

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee. Good little segment about how to release fish too.


I release them onto my plate! :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

Caught no trout. One touch. But it was a great afternoon wet fly fishing the river Derwent in Cumbria, England.

----------


## Micky Duck

> There's probably more trout in the north than most people realise, however, they're often muddy-tasting due to the environment. Good fun for C&R if that's your thing.


a fair bit of the muddy taste thing is because people DONT bleed trout or gut them fast enough or properly,if you cut across behind the gill join at throat and break neck,then within short time frame (sooner the better) open up belly and remove guts THEN MOST IMPORTANTLY get the black line out of pointy bit of gut cavity nearest to the spine...this is sort of the fish's kidney and will add muddy taste to even a clean water fish...kawhawai are the same.
smoker fish...those a bit pale or in not so good condition...split open and debone,cover with fine layer of 50% salt n brown sugar,leave overnight or longer allowing fish to drain moisture off...mums cake rack on the meat/carving dish works well...

Bush rash's trout on page one is a classic case in point.....99% chance it was muddy tasty...smoker might have sorted it.

----------


## viper

@Tahr, how much did it cost to fish the river ?
I have an Irish boss who reckons it wouldn't have been cheap.

----------


## Tahr

> @Tahr, how much did it cost to fish the river ?
> I have an Irish boss who reckons it wouldn't have been cheap.


I was lucky. It didn't cost me anything but it was a very select piece of the river that the "Lord & Lady" owners keep closed for themselves. It had salmon, trout and sea run trout in it.

My son-in-law lives in the local village and arranged it for me through a generous work mate. Its like that - who knows who and all that stuff.

----------


## viper

Not quite a trout.....much better. I avoided the madness of the canals last weekend after the breakout . Thought I would leave it a week for the scene to die down and maybe pickup a fish .
Upon arriving at Ohau C the Circus was still in full swing with maybe 100 + anglers going for it.
I did Ok with a 6 and then 8.5 lb fish. Very scrappy and really pulled some line .
Saw plenty being caught still, awesome day.... very happy wife and cats getting the scraps.

----------


## Delphus

Got this 13lb Brown this morning, spinning off Lake Tekapo. Grin says it all really  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

Picked up a couple fish this evening in quite different conditions. Nymphing a lake at night. Dropped another 3 as it's bloody hard to keep in touch with with the gear. No photos as it was a challenge juggling a touch and flyrod.

----------


## Dundee

Manawatu River has been high and dirty a fair bit lately,the wind wasn't right for a hunt so I decided to go for a flick.

Not long after landing that brownie I landed a second one.

Both caught on yellow blackfury lure no3.As river is still high and dirty for using no.2 lures or lighter.

Then photobombed by the dog.

----------


## Dundee

Another small brown on the mepps

----------


## kiwijames

The weather was too nice today to be stuck behind a desk so I gave myself the afternoon off. 

Took me to the backing (nearly). These fish are in great nick. I'm starting to like the Radian.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Nice fish kj, but if you used the Sage 'one' he wouldn't have gotten anywhere close to the backing with all that extra lifting power over what the floppy 'Radian' has.

----------


## kiwijames

> Nice fish kj, but if you used the Sage 'one' he wouldn't have gotten anywhere close to the backing with all that extra lifting power over what the floppy 'Radian' has.

----------


## kiwijames

Tough day at the other office had me gib stopping the kitchen but I did a runner and fished the afternoon. The winter fishing certainly slows in the lower reaches but I was still able to pick up this one maiden hen. Id given up for the day but a rise on the walk out, to what I think was a few mayfly spinners gave her away. First cast success made for a better days fishing as I had conceded to being skunked in my fishing diary.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> 


There's your problem ! You are winding with the wrong hand !

----------


## kiwijames

The youngest daughter owned me today. She picked up a good Jack at around 2.0kg. To add insult I caught a fit but small hen next and I tripped on something in the water. I fell over in the lake tearing the knee in my waders (plus my pants and knee) so was soaked. 
Paige horsed the fish in like she was in the chair on a game boat fishing for marlin.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> The youngest daughter owned me today. She picked up a good Jack at around 2.0kg. To add insult I caught a fit but small hen next and I tripped on something in the water. I fell over in the lake tearing the knee in my waders (plus my pants and knee) so was soaked. 
> Paige horsed the fish in like she was in the chair on a game boat fishing for marlin.


See, what did I tell you - Paige is winding with the correct hand ! and having more control she didn't get wet !

----------


## R93

> See, what did I tell you - Paige is winding with the correct hand ! and having more control she didn't get wet !


I'll never understand how people wind with there strong hand.


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I'll never understand how people wind with there strong hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yes it's totally un-natural. Just like homosexuality they need counseling

----------


## R93

> Yes it's totally un-natural. Just like homosexuality they need counseling


That includes left handed people as well

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Some good news
 https://www.doc.govt.nz/1080-and-trout/

----------


## Dundee

Got some prezzys in the post last night from black majic.

For using there spinmax lure.

Caught the rainbow in the Manawatu River

----------


## Shearer



----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 118290


Ripper fish that. Canal fish? Very jealous.

----------


## Shearer

> Ripper fish that. Canal fish? Very jealous.


Yeah. From the canals. Fat as mud. 9.62lb. The fishing has been pretty hard. I landed a few but not many big fish and salmon were hard to come by.

----------


## Dundee

A fat little brown from the Manawatu River tonight.

----------


## Boaraxa

Does the lure get your endorsement @Dundee ?

----------


## Dundee

> Does the lure get your endorsement @Dundee ?


Only landed one on the spinmax,todays was on an enticer.

----------


## mawzer308

Went for a fish up the Pohangina hooked 2 landed 0, maybe next time.

----------


## mawzer308

Landed one tonight, a very good evening rise on the Manawatu, too bad I was using a spinner.

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

And some bad news. Check fish samples. But then milk samples are an eye opener. Baby bait.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#in...sagePartId=0.1

----------


## Sparrow

A turn up for the books in a very small tidal Catlins creek, one proud dad and an extremely chuffed 6 year old  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> A turn up for the books in a very small tidal Catlins creek, one proud dad and an extremely chuffed 6 year old 
> Attachment 121143Attachment 121144


Beast. 

Youve ruined him for life now

----------


## mawzer308

That's a cracker mate well done

----------


## southernman

Cooling off here in Northern Canada, had a few hours on the House river northern Alberta, fly fishing for Artic grayling, I caught about 8, most were very small, 4" or so, couple about a 1/2-3/4 lb, 10-12", Nice Fall day, loving the new 4wt, Scott fly rod, hopefully new time I catch one worthy of a photo.

----------


## Sparrow

Ha ha That is a worry,hes a good lad calling it teamwork but all I did was tighten the drag so he could stop it and perform landing duty when got it to me, its about 3lb bigger than my pb 😬

----------


## jakewire

> A turn up for the books in a very small tidal Catlins creek, one proud dad and an extremely chuffed 6 year old 
> Attachment 121143Attachment 121144


Holy shit, well done
 Where does the rest of the season go from here?

----------


## Boaraxa

Cracker looks fat , bet its been feasting on bait  .

----------


## Sparrow

Was in great nick, very surprised when it’s gut was completely empty, it did take a whitebait looking softbait ,we let a lot go but the boy wanted to take this one home to show off and fair enough, it’s fed 4 adults and 4 boys tonight, real good and plenty left.

----------


## Sparrow

No Trout, but scratched the itch.

----------


## stickle7

Just accross the road and never seen it happen, congrats.

----------


## Sparrow

Ha ha yep it’s a unique spot, we lost 2 about twice the size in the pads, was bloody cold but.

----------


## Dundee

First trout for me for the new season was last Saturday as the river had just cleared.The heavens opened up while I was down there and river rose fast and got dirty quick too.27 mils fell in the catchment making it dirty for the next 5 days.This was 3.45lb caught on an enticer lure.

----------


## Dundee

Beaut arvo on the Manawatu R .

----------


## jakewire

There are no trout in the Waitaki river this year, well except for the six my fishing buddy caught and released, at all times within sight of me today.
 The one that got away doesn't count as 7 , right?

I congratulated him each and every time though the teeth were a little clenched by the fourth.

----------


## kiwijames

Took me 13 days to get out and get a few runs on the board for 2010/2020 season. 
Tried some new water as I was getting bored fishing the same reaches. 
First cast success too I hope this bodes well for the coming season. The other 3 I dropped dont count though. 

Pretty water. 

This guy watched me from his office for a while

----------


## kiwijames

> Beaut arvo on the Manawatu R .
> Attachment 122002Attachment 122003Attachment 122004


That first fish looks like it has freezer burn

----------


## kiwijames

I've not been for a decent fish for a while so decided to take the rest of the week off and explore some new turf. 
I'm also received my new Lamson Litespeed and another Scientific Angler MPX line. It really loads the Radian well and is an awesome setup now.

----------


## kiwijames

Caught a couple more today

----------


## Dundee

Landed a solid rainbow on a lure that is the closest to a frog imitation that I have in my tackle box.

Put up a really good fight.

----------


## Dundee

Another rainbow from the same pool as above.

Today I went way upstream where my Grandads brother use to farm after WW1.

Lost a good rainbow that snapped my nylon and took of wearing a lip peircing!
Saw plenty and landed this nice brown.

----------


## Micky Duck

I boated a small half pound rainbow and a pound brown...then as per the norm drove boat and netted browns for the Mrs...she is a fish catching machine some days.
lake opuha sure wasnt going off fish wise,far too many fizz boats zooming around all day long for trout to be settled/comfortable......it seems in last few years the new treand is for jetboats to hoon as fast as possible as close as possible to the shore/treeline.....absolute murder on ducklings aswell as a not so good thing for the fish.

----------


## Dundee

Another good brownie point for me at grandads brothers old farm.

----------


## 6x47

A couple from Taupo on the weekend. This one is a real munter @ 4.3kg, biggest caught in the lake by the group over 25yrs



The following would have cleaned up any other year but was a distant second @ 3.01kg

----------


## veitnamcam

> A couple from Taupo on the weekend. This one is a real munter @ 4.3kg, biggest caught in the lake by the group over 25yrs
> 
> 
> 
> The following would have cleaned up any other year but was a distant second @ 3.01kg


Are they both "browns" ?

----------


## mawzer308

Caught a few with the family last weekend in Taupo, tried jigging from the kayak which worked well.

Caught another 3 off the Waipakihi last night.

----------


## 6x47

Yup, browns. You're doing bloody well on Toepaw getting a 3kg rainbow in the lake .

----------


## terryf

I haven't been fishing this year, mainly due to the fact that I live in Jaffaville.
Got down to Rotorua last week and fished a few of the rivers. Fishing was difficult, galeforce winds in abundance and only caught three for the week!
One wee 2.2kg rainbow ended up in the pan, the other two I'll catch again next time.

No pics as Im a lone fisherman.

----------


## wsm junkie

Finally got out for my first fish of the season. Went to a close local spot that gets a lot of traffic but still managed to pick up 7 on the nymph including this nice hen

----------


## Daithi

From '97 - '00 I worked with a Sth African bloke in Scotland. We terrorised the Highland lasses, and a good few thousand trout.  Havn't seen him since them days, but he arrived here a few weeks ago. We've played around in the Ruahihi canal and Waioeka River with no real luck. Today we hit the Ngongotaha Stream, saw plenty, but no luck. Back down to the mouth and he was chuffed to land a 58cm brown(he literally dropped a second similar from his hands), and a 54cm rainbow. We didn't have scales. Good craic though.

----------


## Daithi

Thought I should add to my above post detailing the gear he used. Clothing consisted of a pair of Croc like things on his feet, a pair of K-Mart type shorts, a cheap long sleeve polyester t-shirt, un-branded baseball cap. Rod is a freebie given to me by neighbour, a Taimer 4pc 9ft #6. Reel, BFR RimFly given to me already spooled with an unknown floating line. Fly was some harling fly he found in my trolling lures. That's it, none of that fancy, expensive, trendy shit you can't catch fish without.

----------


## akaroa1

First double figure trout for the season 
Upper Grey river
650mm long 90mm wise
Awesome thick fish

----------


## Dundee

My dog was mucking around diving and looking for trout.

I landed a small rainbow for the plate.

River is getting very low.

Landed another decent bow on the "joe fly".

Photo bombed by the dog

Few good feed will come from this one.

----------


## southernman

Had a few days on the Tongariro, early this month, landed 20 plus fish, impressive evening rise, normally getting several trout, on the dry each evening. 
 best fish, touch under six from the bridge pool, swinging a woolly bugger, early in the morning, 
  Been using my new Epic fiberglass rod, 6 wt, real impressed, super nice to cast,

----------


## Moa Hunter

Very few trout about here this year, not like last year when I was catching two a morning everyday by 5:30 am on a dry.
Got one last Thursday ( solid 4lber, photo ) and thought I would have a few more photos to post by now. Seems like trout just haven't followed the whitebait up the streams this year ??
Anyway due to a deficiency of trout a cobber and I shot a deer on Thursday evening and floated it down the river 'old school' to the wagon whole. Gutted it where we dragged it out put on the 'Game Gear' cape and carried it head and all to the wagon. Attracted quite an entourage of eels.[ATTACH]

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Wee caddis worm doing the damage on a nice fiordland rainbow after work before the weather goes ape shit

----------


## mawzer308

Caught my PB Brown trout off the kayak at Karapiro, just using the good old black and gold toby. No scales to weigh but guessing around 4.5lb. Caught a few Rudd earlier in the day with the kids aswell.

----------


## mawzer308

Finally managed to upload the picture.

----------


## kiwijames

Can I claim NZHS first trout of the year? or can  anyone beat a lazy 12pm hen or two?
Both fish 1.6 kg from the TukiTuki (some cock dumped 150m3 off effluent making it unswimable into my local so Ive had to head inland). 
Picked up 5 in total for the afternoon with a couple being sardine material and another at 1kg. All good fit fighting fish. Not one jack for the day either.

----------


## Rushy

Unless the committee receive another claim supported by photographic evidence by the close of business today, it shall unreservedly award you Troutus Initialus (first trout).

----------


## MSL

> Unless the committee receive another claim supported by photographic evidence by the close of business today, it shall unreservedly award you Troutus Initialus (first trout).


James text me those photos yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> James text me those photos yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shush

----------


## Dundee

A couple for the New Year so far.Caught 63 for 2019.

----------


## kiwijames

Spent a couple of days up at Waikaremoana with the family. It's a truely beautiful place. Took the fly rod just in case I got a chance for a flick. Stalking with a Hamills Killer around the lake edge did the trick and I picked up this pretty but slabby jack. (I killed it as the people camping next to us wanted a fish if possible).

Walked up to lake Waikareiti too which had some of the best Red Beach I've ever seen

----------


## kukuwai

Not today...it was yesterday but we got a couple. Cracker day up in the Nelson lakes.





Nearly lost one to the eels while gutting it,  they would have been in big trouble if i had !! 



One of the trout had two whole mice in its guts which the boys found very entertaining 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

Is that one of those really small landing nets that make the trout look extra big kukuwai ?

----------


## kukuwai

> Is that one of those really small landing nets that make the trout look extra big kukuwai ?


Impressive ah 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

A big old Brownie.

----------


## kukuwai

> A big old Brownie.


Yep he was (had a good mouthful of teeth)

I personally think that he might have spent most of his life in the river. Currently there are basically no fish in the river. 

It has had two very large floods down it in the last few months and I think those river fish have all been knocked back down into the lake.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Went for a fish up high today into the head waters of a local river. Plenty of deer sign too. Trout were pretty cagey so I think theres been a few more fishers than I had hoped. 


I even had two come up to the dry which is not typical of me to try. I think my timing needs some work though as neither one stuck. Both fish were within 100g of each other and all fish sighted were about the same. 
The massive thunder and lightning storm to finish the day was forgettable after having to  slog back to the truck for over an hour soaking wet. I think I will add a emergency blanket in my vest just in case. If it wasnt warm it had the makings of a real bad day if I came unstuck in my walk home.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Hey @kiwijames have you considered a carry cape from 'Game Gear' ? They have a hood and double as a coat you can take fishing as well as a coat and pack out cape for hunting. Comes with a canvas belt pouch. Nice bows, but not as good as those crackers you got last week. The nymph rod strike doesn't work for the dry and I find It darn hard to train my brain to swap to a dry fly line draw, just so easy to get it wrong.

----------


## kiwijames

> Hey @kiwijames have you considered a carry cape from 'Game Gear' ? They have a hood and double as a coat you can take fishing as well as a coat and pack out cape for hunting. Comes with a canvas belt pouch. Nice bows, but not as good as those crackers you got last week. The nymph rod strike doesn't work for the dry and I find It darn hard to train my brain to swap to a dry fly line draw, just so easy to get it wrong.


Hey. Ive a small lightweight rain jacket I often will cram in my vest. I twinged my back on the way out and was thinking if I really locked up I could be in the shit. Maybe should just fire the PLB in next time too. 
Ive been messing with my GoPro and have some footage Ill try to get into a usable size file. One fish made a really slashing go at the dry and I think it was just as much the fishes fault as it was mine we didnt connect.
PS. Was using the One so thats probably half my problem

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Hey. Ive a small lightweight rain jacket I often will cram in my vest. I twinged my back on the way out and was thinking if I really locked up I could be in the shit. Maybe should just fire the PLB in next time too. 
> Ive been messing with my GoPro and have some footage Ill try to get into a usable size file. One fish made a really slashing go at the dry and I think it was just as much the fishes fault as it was mine we didnt connect.
> PS. Was using the One so thats probably half my problem


Now I see where you went wrong, being tuned to the slow lifeless action of the Radian has not prepared you for the fast, immediately reactive movement of the 'One' hence the failure to connect

----------


## kiwijames

way too early on the strike
https://youtu.be/5iQcNWwmCTQ

----------


## R93

I have a spring creek here that has several double digit browns in it on private land. If I have to find you a cham, you can show me how to fish it.
Just dont play that retarded Russian night club music while we are fishing 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> I have a spring creek here that has several double digit browns in it on private land. If I have to find you a cham, you can show me how to fish it.
> Just dont play that retarded Russian night club music while we are fishing 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Sold. I thought the music was  though

----------


## R93

> Sold. I thought the music was  though


You would 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Cute vid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

One fatty today. Took me out past the backing. I thought I had hooked a horse but unfortunately I had instead snagged this girl in the tail which changed things a bit. 
Local creek must have seen a bunch of pressure as there was no chance for the slightest mistake.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Having a test hoon with a Radian 6 wt.

Turns out it has mythical powers- after not having caught a brown in years I landed 3 today

This one being the biggest. Plus I landed a 1lb bow that I popped back.

All on Copper John's or Royal wulfs.

In some wind that was in cooperative to say the least at times and some rather technical casting being required.

Think I'm sold on a radian now ;-)

----------


## Dundee

My first trout for February was caught just on dark using a green black fury.

----------


## Danny

Hamurana 



Rotoiti

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=Dundee;949087]My first trout for February was caught just on dark using a green black fury.
You need to cut back on that Tomato sauce @Dundee
Can see it startn to ooze out your eyes

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Sarvo;949463]


> My first trout for February was caught just on dark using a green black fury.
> You need to cut back on that Tomato sauce @Dundee
> Can see it startn to ooze out your eyes


Classic.

----------


## oraki

Was running early the other morning. First cast bounced the Tassie off one of the piles, breaking a wing off. Started swimming like a demented wounded something. Nek minit, snagged on something.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 129931
> 
> Was running early the other morning. First cast bounced the Tassie off one of the piles, breaking a wing off. Started swimming like a demented wounded something. Nek minit, snagged on something. 
> 
> Attachment 129933


Thats a very fresh looking fish. Are you close to the sea for that hen? Id bet it tasted good

----------


## oraki

Couldn’t be further away if you tried. Caught in the canals, and never tasted salt.

----------


## PaulNZ

First trout on my new Epic 690C (built it from a kit). 2.2lb rainbow on a cicada imitation. One of two landed for half a day on the river - fishing wasn't wild but very happy with how the new rod performs.

----------


## kiwijames

Last minute plan to fish a new river I had wanted to fish for a while.  I planned to pick up a mate at 5am to get a early start but I slept in so started off poorly.
All was saved though, with the first fish in the confluence straight off the bat. We were on for a good day. I was nymphing and my mate was running a cicada. This proved to be a good duo as I could fish deeper and he could work the more delicate areas with the dry. All up I think we landed about a dozen fish both browns and rainbows. They were angry fish when caught, jumping a lot and not giving up in a hurry making for some real exciting fishing.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Lake Manapouri at 3am today - 15lb 2oz on digital scales with witnesses !!

We landed 6x fish average weight was 9lbs

----------


## jakewire

Beautiful
Fly? Lure?

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Caught on a thread line with a Snag Proof Moss Mouse lure.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

One more photo - same fish taken around 4am

----------


## MB

You won't see many Northland river trout, not because they are rare, but because no one fishes for them. The urge to go freshwater fishing hit today, must be watching too much YouTube. I haven't cast a line in to a river for a while, maybe a decade. I forgot how annoying trees can be!

Eat your hearts out central North Islanders and South Islanders!

----------


## Russian 22.

my aunt lives outside whangarei. She has browns in her creek

----------


## MB

I thought you were going to catch them?

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I caught a few more good fish last week using a mouse lure on a spinning rod - around midnight.

8.2lb and 6.8lb browns and a good 5.3lb rainbow - I finally invested in a good digital scale that goes to 25lbs.

Will post some photos when I get them sorted.

----------


## Rushy

> my aunt lives outside whangarei. She has browns in her creek


Those bloody Whangarei locals will take a dump anywhere aye.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Dinner tonight

----------


## Moa Hunter

I heard you blokes are having a cold snap... theres ice on that fish - didn't realise it was that cold

----------


## MB

> Dinner tonight


I was going to say pike in that first picture. That is a mean set of dentures for a trout!

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> I heard you blokes are having a cold snap... theres ice on that fish - didn't realise it was that cold


Yes, it's a bit damp and cooler here today.

I just took that fish out of the freezer because I was too tired to deal with it when I got home on Friday.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> I was going to say pike in that first picture. That is a mean set of dentures for a trout!


Agreed, that one was just over 8lb and the big mouth shows why they have no hesitation to go after my 8-10cm frog and mouse lures.

----------


## chainsaw

oath - now that's a frickn monster. Well done.

----------


## Dundee

A brown caught on soft baits.
And rainbow on the Joe Flie

----------


## bomber

I'm back hope ya missed me.....
Here's a little bit of my self isolation. Last week then today..

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Not the best photo but theses upwards of 30 trout running upriver there...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Cicadas chirping, crickbait working...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Sunrise on the Canals Sunday morning. Starting to get cold, fishing is very hard at the moment with one old boy telling me he had been there for a week and got no fish and one bite.
Water flow was good but for the most part very dirty. Spoke to a guy working on the fish farms at Ohau C and he said it was dead. He expects it to improve as the weather cools off and hopefully the water gets better.
A noticeable lack of camper vans both on the drive over and at the canals themselves .
I was lucky and using the right colours softbaiting and caught 3 trout , all pretty bloody skinny and all were released.

----------


## Gapped axe

The Lake fish I’m catching at the moment are in fantastic condition.

----------


## bomber

> The Lake fish Im catching at the moment are in fantastic condition.


The fish this season are in fantastic condition from everywhere I've caught them...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

As it happened the eve before the dreaded lock down..Alert level went off on my phone...bloody near shit meself.

Stuck it out and on the last pool crossing before heading home hooked a nice rainbow.

The hook broke on my Joe Flie while tryng to remove it.

The fish will still be biting when "Lockdown" is over.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee how are you managing the withdrawal symptoms?  Trout fishing and that god awful Lion Brown shit you drink.

----------


## jakewire

I think you only have symptoms if you withdraw.

----------


## Rushy

> I think you only have symptoms if you withdraw.


. That is true and I forgot that in Dundee’s case Lion Breweries has a separate production facility with a conveyor belt to his gate.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

Some fly fishos have requested that I headskin hares for them for tying flies.They will be salted and frozen till the post shop opens again.

----------


## Pixie Z

Good on ya @Dundee I'm sure they'll be well appreciated! Bloody creepy looking things once they're dried and salted, but they go a long way! What caught my eye was the blade on that Mercator! Deliberate sharpen or you just worn that thing right down? Takes a lot of work to do that!

----------


## Dundee

Its worn down @Pixie Z but I do like to keep my knives sharp.The guy just told me 4 headskins will keep him going for a while.My target was 8 before level 2.

----------


## Dundee

On the board at  Covid Level 3 .

----------


## 300CALMAN

> On the board at  Covid Level 3 .
> Attachment 138018


Haha your dog's so happy hes' smooching your trout!

----------


## Pixie Z

> Its worn down @Pixie Z but I do like to keep my knives sharp.The guy just told me 4 headskins will keep him going for a while.My target was 8 before level 2.


Haha certainly looks bloody sharp! & definitely should get a load of flies out of 4 headskins! He certainly won't mind losing a few along the way.

& great trout. Can't wait to get back out there!

----------


## Dundee

Day 2 at level 3,

Evening fish saved from an eel or big trouts jaws!

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Because I cant be bothered to wet wade with the fly rod and it's a nice change to use a spinner again I thought I'd bust out the old Okuma RTX 30.

Nice brown on one of the local rivers.

One of 4 landed.

Saw about 20 ish fish all up in a few hours

----------


## Dundee

This one was caught on a softbait.

23inches or 59cm

----------


## bomber

> This one was caught on a softbait.
> Attachment 138320
> 23inches or 59cm


Un covid of darkness don't count

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Level 3 spinning...only been out the once , might hit the river in morning.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Level 3 spinning...only been out the once , might hit the river in morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Fit looking fish

----------


## kiwijames

I took the day off so I could pick up a L3 fish. Who knows, it may be my last chance before the world ends?
If trout can catch CV-19 I think the locals have not been exposed as they are fighting fit. Bloody tough day with the wind howling like a thousand bastards at times. Good thing I had the Radian

----------


## Dundee

Getting some much needed rain in the Manawatu R catchment,managed to cross here for the last time for a few days.

Hooked and landed this fat rainbow jack on the joe flie.

The trout lately have all been in really good condition.

----------


## moosemeat

Just a few from our Trout season opener

----------


## Rushy

So explain to me why in the old world regime did people from America come all the way to New Zealand to fish for trout.  Don’t you Canadians let them in to your rivers?

----------


## moosemeat

> So explain to me why in the old world regime did people from America come all the way to New Zealand to fish for trout.  Don’t you Canadians let them in to your rivers?


Well it starts with a few Trout, then it's all your beer and whiskey before you know it your overrun with the buggers!!!! Lol!!

----------


## kiwijames

Traditional trout for the old trout on Mother's Day.
Hawkes Bay fish are in great nick as per Autumn and getting ready to spawn.
Saw a seal about 20km upstream. Dopey thing playing in a back water.

My youngest daughter came with me. It was nice to have some time with her. Her snack box took up all my space in my vest and it was a non stop babble but still some quality time. I think of all the things to come of this Covid-19 is that most of us will have had a good chance to spend some (lots of) time with our families.

----------


## bomber

Got the redneck scales for a few this week.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Got the redneck scales for a few this week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Those are some good looking fish @bomber

----------


## kiwijames

Oh sweet Jesus. Why have I not fished here yet?

----------


## Shearer

Too busy hunting there perhaps?
Mohaka?

----------


## Rushy

Because it is a big climb out with sixty kilo’s of trout in your pack?

----------


## kiwijames

> Too busy hunting there perhaps?
> Mohaka?


Ngaruroro. Cameron on the left, Kuri on the right

----------


## MSL

Packraft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Packraft
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had crossed my mind.

----------


## MSL

Im aiming for this coming spring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Im aiming for this coming spring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy two.

----------


## MSL

Probably just the one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

> Those are some good looking fish @bomber


Can't complain about the condition of them this season, been some beauties.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

A cracker brown on a softbait.

----------


## bumblefoot

@Dundee I've nearly got the gear sorted for the new rod etc. But after looking at the choice of spinning gear etc and umpteen zillion videos; I'm really excited about using soft baits for trout!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

@Shearer @MSL
Crappy forecast but I went anyway. Spectacular river and very spooky fish. It was a great day even though it was cold and wet.








My best for the day at 1.7kg. Looks like she had a tussle with an eel at some stage.


Lots of Sika sign. We got whistled at a couple times

----------


## Shearer

Awesome looking spot. Jealous.

----------


## kiwijames

> Awesome looking spot. Jealous.


It was bleak. Drizzle with 8C water and 11C air temp.

----------


## MSL

Looks glorious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Used to use an inflatable 2 man kayak on the upper Mohaka, same on the Wairoa at Tauranga and also have used one on the Motu. You can really get to some interesting places. We also ran an oar boat along side as a support vessel.

----------


## Mark M

Some nice country there Kiwijames. If you‘d gone tomorrow could have have slung a rifle over your back? Although that can get tricky with fly casting - but not impossible.

----------


## kiwijames

> Used to use an inflatable 2 man kayak on the upper Mohaka, same on the Wairoa at Tauranga and also have used one on the Motu. You can really get to some interesting places. We also ran an oar boat along side as a support vessel.


Yeah. @MSL has got me wanting a Koaro packraft. Now I need to find a lazy $2K. Don't tell the wife.

----------


## Gapped axe

Whats the weight of a pack raft? You would struggle to carry an inflatable back in the day, mid 80’s

----------


## kiwijames

> Some nice country there Kiwijames. If youd gone tomorrow could have have slung a rifle over your back? Although that can get tricky with fly casting - but not impossible.


Yeah the problem with that is you see deer when you're fishing and you see fish when you're hunting. You can never do one right. I'll try and do my bit for conservation in the next few days.

----------


## Mark M

A bit hard to tell @kiwijames but are you running a Scott Radian and Lamson Litespeed there?

----------


## kiwijames

> Whats the weight of a pack raft? You would struggle to carry an inflatable back in the day, mid 80s


Crazy light. 3kg for the standard. 1.5kg for the lite.

----------


## Mark M

> Yeah the problem with that is you see deer when you're fishing and you see fish when you're hunting. You can never do one right. I'll try and do my bit for conservation in the next few days.


It’s the first law of hunting and fishing - have rod see deer, have rifle see fish, I’ve been there!

----------


## kiwijames

> A bit hard to tell @kiwijames but are you running a Scott Radian and Lamson Litespeed there?


Winner winner chicken dinner. 
Radian and Litespeed with SA MPX. Awesome combo

----------


## Gapped axe

Some nice condition fish there alright, the bride and I hope to put the waka in tomorrow and go for a fish. Was going to do it today but not well enough, lets hope for a better day eh. Have you guys tried cooking trout in a light curry batter, or better still when you do it in lemon juice for 8 hours and then add coconut creame and capsicum, cucumber, baby tomatoes, coriander, red onion and just a hint of chilli sauce. Then refrigerated for another couple of hours, very refreshing and nice, especially for a lunch.

----------


## Mark M

> Winner winner chicken dinner. 
> Radian and Litespeed with SA MPX. Awesome combo


Nice.  Bar the line I run the same.  I’m on a Rio Gold at the moment.  I ran a few SA’s before that.

----------


## kiwijames

> Some nice condition fish there alright, the bride and I hope to put the waka in tomorrow and go for a fish. Was going to do it today but not well enough, lets hope for a better day eh. Have you guys tried cooking trout in a light curry batter, or better still when you do it in lemon juice for 8 hours and then add coconut creame and capsicum, cucumber, baby tomatoes, coriander, red onion and just a hint of chilli sauce. Then refrigerated for another couple of hours, very refreshing and nice, especially for a lunch.


Get into it mate. These fish were ok but in comparison to the fish in the lower tributaries they have a lot of catching up to do. 
The Tarawera fish on the koura are great eating but I gave up on trout years ago. I'm think I ate too much and lost my appetite for it. You will remember John Barrowman. I fished the Wairoa with him as a kid when he was the principal at Western Heights. I think his waka needed a few tows from you  We caught some fantastic fish there the went to the breading program.

----------


## kiwijames

> Nice.  Bar the line I run the same.  Im on a Rio Gold at the moment.  I ran a few SAs before that.


I couldn't get the Rio Gold to load at all. I had just bought the Radian and I was devastated it was a lemon. I was near selling it but I have an MPX on my 5wt Sage One and really liked that so I bit the bullet and bought another in 6wt. With the SA it's a totally different rod.

----------


## Mark M

> I couldn't get the Rio Gold to load at all. I had just bought the Radian and I was devastated it was a lemon. I was near selling it but I have an MPX on my 5wt Sage One and really liked that so I bit the bullet and bought another in 6wt. With the SA it's a totally different rod.


That’s interesting mine seems to load ok, but you’ve got me thinking now - I’ve got some other lines on an older reel I might try them just to see.

----------


## Mark M

> Nice.  Bar the line I run the same.  I’m on a Rio Gold at the moment.  I ran a few SA’s before that.


The SA’s were on my older Kilwell Presentation I’ll have to check the older reel to see what line that was running in the end, but I don’t think it was SA.

----------


## Gapped axe

> Get into it mate. These fish were ok but in comparison to the fish in the lower tributaries they have a lot of catching up to do. 
> The Tarawera fish on the koura are great eating but I gave up on trout years ago. I'm think I ate too much and lost my appetite for it. You will remember John Barrowman. I fished the Wairoa with him as a kid when he was the principal at Western Heights. I think his waka needed a few tows from you  We caught some fantastic fish there the went to the breading program.


I got to the stage when I was sick of rescuing him. One day he sank his boat in 80 ‘ of the mouth of the Wairua. Silly old prick tried to drive ot whe it was full of water, luckily for him there was another boat handy and just got to him in time. No life jacket, Swan Dri jacket and thigh wdersWe used Resue 1 and I was on the Patrol vessel. I was the Maritime Officer for this Lake And others. We actually used a Maritime Act to make sure he couldn’t buy another boat again. He would leave his car with the keys in it on the boat ramp, piss off to the Wairua for the weekend, He was very mentally not well and had no one looking after him. The rescue on his sunken boat he tried to give the Harbour Master a bottle of whisky to pay for it, my bill alone was $700.00 which I was paid by Regional Council. I  believe he never came back out after that incident. Shame really as he did a lot for Rotorua Marine Radio.

----------


## Gapped axe

Picked up two tonight, Harling the White Cliffs, One will be cray bait and the other will be breakfast For two tomorrow morning just.
t

----------


## bomber

A few from today, and had to clean up from fuckers trying to spread that Corona virus in the waterways.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

One yesty and a duck while it was still hooked.
And one this arvo and it was the only one I saw.

----------


## Dundee

Another good trout in the same pool as yesty.

----------


## kiwijames

The fishing has been damn good in the Bay from reports so I figured Id get into some myself. I had planned an early start but I didnt get into the water before 8am. The thermometer read 0 when I got into the truck so it was easy to see why I choose to stay in bed a little late. An old fav spot was chosen for a late season mission and it was a good choice with no cars in the area and clear water with decent flow. The first hours water does have some good fishing but its easy access and often is a little harder with educated fish so the plan was push upstream for a bit to get some clean water and less fussy fish. First choice was a little side run and a couple casts and I was into a solid fish. Amateur mistake number one was fishing with the same gear that I had put the rod away wearing. A bad knot and off that guy came at the net. Bugger. A jack at around 2kg. A good start all the same though. After getting busted trying to get a better angle on a few fishy spots I found a nice run with feeding fish. All went to plan and another 2kg hen made it to the net. 

Her boyfriend followed after and made a healthy 2.2kg


I tried for the trifecta but hooked another 2 fish with both of them busting me off. Damn. 
Pushing up found plenty of good water and it wasnt too long before a familiar torpedo shape was spotted hugging a nice feed line. The cast was good and a little slide across showed the fish had committed to my offering. The indicator dipped and I was on. One fit jack and some boulder hopping had him into a little back water and into my net. 


This is the second fish this season I have caught with a eel bite on its belly around the vent. Im picking they are trying to suck the roe from pre spawning fish. 
The same run showed a dark shadow that had to be a good fish up ahead. I managed a good cast and the indicator again got sucked under. On the strike the water exploded with a metallic flash and we were on. It was a rodeo trout. Jumping. Bucking. Peeling line out to my backing the running full speed back at me. This was a good fish. After a good scrap I finally had it to the bank. I tried to get it in the net but it didnt fit. Sweet. Its a good one then. 


After a long fight I was concerned the fish would be hurting so I took a quick couple of snaps and got her into the water. It was about 5 minutes to get her strong again and I pushed her to a nice back water to take it easy for a bit. Stoked. Season PB at 3.4kg or about 7-½ pounds in old money. 
I caught a few more and dropped some more too. I conned a fish from a tricky spot only to have it come unstuck (again) at the last minute. Strong fish and light gear. Its not always in your favour. All in all a nice day to take off from the 9-5 of work.

----------


## Dundee

One tonight on the toby while waiting for the flight of the gamebirds.

----------


## kiwijames

The weather turned bad faster than I had hoped so day two of my end of week fish-up was a bit of a let down. I still went and tried a spot I wanted to check out but in the end I wasn't very motivated in the cold. The cloud cover made fish hard to spot but there was still plenty to be found. I hooked one when I wasn't expecting it which had me on the back foot. Trying to move the fish upstream ended up pulling the hook. The next hookup was more on my terms and I had another typical fish at 2kg to the net after a quick fight trying to muscle the fish out of snags and bust off areas. 

After that I was feeling pretty spent myself so called it quits early.

----------


## bomber

Up to Taranaki for a weekend,  some good fish spooked easy. Water temperature was damn near freezing with snow melt.
Good crystal clear Naki water.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Last night in the rain picked up on a sz1 mepps spinner.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Last night in the rain picked up on a sz1 mepps spinner.Attachment 142397
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Pretty fish   @bomber. Small and clear is tough enough with fly gear so hats off to you getting fish out of there

----------


## bomber

Still in good condition on the Manuwatu 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## wsm junkie

Spent 5 hours on the Tongariro. Pretty hard yakka, didnt see too many being caught but did manage to nab a couple. All fish were dark so had been in the river a while....thought there might've been a few freshies after all the snow this week.

----------


## wsm junkie

Tongariro going off

----------


## wsm junkie

Took a mate for a day on the Tongariro....caught 15 between us...all round the 5lb mark and fiesty as :Cool:

----------


## MB

Being a fishing father can be very testing at times, especially if the fish aren't biting. It all came good in the end though. One fish after 7 hours fishing. High fives and memories made.

----------


## Micky Duck

worms can be your friend where legal......

----------


## trapperjohn

Is that Kaiiwi?

----------


## MB

Yep.

----------


## trapperjohn

Cool, might see you there some time.

----------


## Dundee

Good friends from the USA have sent @bomber and I more lures to flick at the Manawatu River trout.

----------


## wsm junkie

A few more hours on the Tongariro this morning.
A lot of spent jacks dropping back down...very dark and skinny with hardly any fight in them.
Still managed to pick up a couple of fresh ones moving up

----------


## Dundee

Chrome trout emblem sent over from Canada.If you see me at the river or at the bush come and say gaday.

----------


## bumblefoot

> Chrome trout emblem sent over from Canada.If you see me at the river or at the bush come and say gaday.


Spotted that on the FB NZ spinning for trout page yday  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bol Tackshin

No trout today, but I did get a new weapon... 
It's a 7/8 NZ Green reel,  which goes for around $120. Let me know if there is interest, and I'll write up a review on the forum. So far,  so good...

----------


## Dundee

A couple of very silvery brown trout.

Get out of the way Bo! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Fished further south on the Manawatu river near Oringi today.

Let this one go back much to Bo's disgust. :Grin:

----------


## wsm junkie

Spent a few hours on a local stream...managed to pick up a couple of nice Rainbows bout 3.5lbs

----------


## chainsaw

> No trout today, but I did get a new weapon... 
> It's a 7/8 NZ Green reel,  which goes for around $120. Let me know if there is interest, and I'll write up a review on the forum. So far,  so good... 
> Attachment 146238


How is the reel working out ? Decent drag? Sharp price

----------


## Dundee

Using savage gear softbaits,landed this one the other day.I rig up a 4gm ball rig for deeper pools and a light 1/4oz tear drop rig for shallow water.

Nice little brownie

----------


## Moa Hunter

@Dundee Great looking wee swim tail softbaits. Are you sure the 'tear drop' is 1/4 oz looks like a 1/16th ??
I use some little fine clips made by 'Dragon' instead of swivel clips. They are very good and avoid the clanging that swivel clips can make when the soft is pulsed - sink, lift, sink, lift
I'm glad to see you fishing again, but isn't this the time of year to be stacking Hares in the freezer for Bo ?

----------


## Dundee

1/4oz Moa Hunter,Bo is on day three of hare meals tomorrow, then back to Tux for a bit.Fishing has been tuff lately in the upper section of the mid Manawatu the spawning runs haven't quite got this far up yet.And only a few tribs above where I fish. Might have to try Oringi again next weekend where more tribs flow into the river.

----------


## Dundee

I was wrong @Moa Hunter the tear drop rig is 1/8oz

----------


## Dundee

18/8 Oringi Manawatu river

Caught on the rooster tail

24/8 Five minutes from home.

Rooster tail again.

----------


## wsm junkie

Got this the other day....not sure if its a jack or a hen

----------


## Dundee

A couple from the last two days.

Soft bait paddle tail,hooked the jack.

And the hen was caught on a rooster tail.

----------


## Shearer

Typical hen eh. Chasing rooster tail.

----------


## trapperjohn

Two from Northland, each just a shade under 4lb

----------


## Pauli

> Two from Northland, each just a shade under 4lbAttachment 150108


Northland?

----------


## trapperjohn

> Northland?


Yes Northland, The region north of Auckland.
Trout are releasies from the Rotorua hatcheries, released by Fish and Game.

----------


## Pauli

> Yes Northland, The region north of Auckland.
> Trout are releasies from the Rotorua hatcheries, released by Fish and Game.


Some years ago, my mother was sequestered in Whangarei Hospital. Not being able to keep a bedside vigil for too long and being a keen fly-fisherman, I ventured out and fished any stream I could find that Mrs Google had identified. I did catch a very small trout in a stream off just north of Kamo on the by-pass.

Kai Iwi Lakes perchance?

----------


## trapperjohn

Nailed it.

----------


## Pauli

Opening day blank!

First stream up and dirty, second up but clearing. 

Caught my first streamside vegetation for the season...a bit rusty.

----------


## jakewire

Couldn't get yesterday off but wangled today
I should have checked it out pre season, a more prudent man would have however old stomping grounds never change eh, could only get the truck this far then it's hoof time.

Beautiful Morning.

Nice fat rainbow

That was the last trout left in the waitaki river, no point any foreigners coming down and looking for more, there are no deer in the South Island either.
 Well, actually she is still there as I don't take trout unless they have swallowed the hook or are unreturnable then it's the smoker, other wise released.

----------


## Shearer

One for @Danny.
The wind finally dropped enough to get out for a pleasant fish. Looks like it is picking up again though :Oh Noes:

----------


## Danny

That man deserves a DB , and a bloody thumper of a fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Another canal fattie.

----------


## wsm junkie

@Shearer do they put up a decent fight? Or are they like Jake the muss says....too much weights n not enough speed work :Psmiley:

----------


## Shearer

Some do, some don't. Their sheer bulk means they are stubborn to move and the one I got this morning made three or four good runs but they fight clean so you just have to be patient.

----------


## Padox

What's ur secret @Shearer I never seem to b able to catch anything but a cold at the canals

----------


## Shearer

> What's ur secret @Shearer I never seem to b able to catch anything but a cold at the canals


Persistence

----------


## Padox

3 years of percistance and still no luck

----------


## Shearer

Friends are doing ok too.

----------


## Cobber1888



----------


## Swanny

Nope, didn't catch a thing. First time out for about 15 yrs or so. I forgot how engrossing it is. Afternoon just disappeared. Hooked and lost one and 4 others followed the spinner. Good relaxing afternoon.

----------


## Dundee

Tally for me from the Manawatu River was 50 for last season.
Not a bad start here.

This next one swallowed a softie


And today was the first brown for the new season.

----------


## Swanny

Nice one @Dundee, I might have to get me some of those softballs to try. What weight heads are you using?

----------


## Dundee

> Nice one @Dundee, I might have to get me some of those softballs to try. What weight heads are you using?


1/8th ounce is the tear drop rig.

----------


## Dundee

Had a bit of rain last week,river was up about a metre and very dirty.

But Bo and I still landed one on the rooster tail again.

----------


## Dundee

I lost my rooster tail and put on a toby and there was one hell of a scrap for the dog to see.

Landed it.

A nice rainbow jack.

Had a heck of a jaw scar from a large eel right round its gut on both sides.

Even the tail was chewed to bits.

----------


## Swanny

Yes, broke the duck. First trout in years. So much fun, will have to try the fly rod next

----------


## Sika Seeker

Got this nice rainbow last week on rotoiti

----------


## veitnamcam

@stingray took me out this arvo....lets take the dogs fishing he said.
Crappy vids as I was holding my phone in one hand trying not to drop it in the piss while netting with the other.
https://youtu.be/IRKkelwrfVo
https://youtu.be/QyDyVHNNfQE
Was all good fun....I got a couple of follows one right to my feet, lost some lures etc yelled at dogs. Joe landed a couple of nice fish....i wouldn't let him put one of them back it looked tasty.






https://youtu.be/0gIChQS5gao

Awesome as always cheers Joe for taking me trout fishing.

----------


## stingray

Huge slice of luck , took VC inland away from the sharks , took him to a old haunt which involved a bit of blackberry , gorse , and balls deep wading , than I remembered! With two dogs in tow we bashed our way some shit to the river ..was even more suprised to find no boot marks. 


Photos say the rest

----------


## stingray

Haha cheers VC was an epic afternoon !

----------


## kukuwai

> Haha cheers VC was an epic afternoon !


That's awesome you fellas  Good shit !!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pauli

> Friends are doing ok too.
> Attachment 150914


Do those monsters taste nice?

----------


## kiwijames

Beast. That’s a fantastic fish.

----------


## kiwijames

Play around with some bush trout yesterday

----------


## Shearer

> Do those monsters taste nice?


They are unbelievably good eating. I am hard pressed to tell the difference between the trout and salmon down there.

----------


## R93

I just cold and hot smoked a large bow I caught in the canals a few months ago. I normally release all the fish I catch there but this one was bleeding.

As someone said above you cant tell the diff between a bow or salmon from there. The fat that dripped off the thing when hot smoking was ridiculous.
Best trout I have ever eaten. Even better than sea run.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

The fishery down there has changed a lot recently. The salmon farm in the Ohau canal has closed down and been taken to Ohau C and a local told me that with the change of ownership of the farm at the main road there were no longer a proportion of fingerlings released directly into the lake (so no wild population). My last time there was the first time I haven't caught a salmon. On all my previous trips I have always caught more salmon than trout.

----------


## Dundee

Caught a small rainbow on a silver mepps.

The release didn't go quite as planned as Bo swam out and brought it back!

----------


## Swanny

Had a couple of hours to fill in so went an tried some new soft baits in the Waikato. Nice sized brownie.

----------


## Crekyhills

Couple during the long weekend with the kids

----------


## Dundee

Grabbed some lures to match the ragwort moth hatch.

Lost a good bow on the mepps it took off like a rocked then spat the hook.
Just on dark landed one on the toby with "Bo's" help.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Snake Charmer

----------


## Dundee

Grabbed Bo from his comfy bed last night.

Was going to stay for the rise but came home at 2040hrs after landing this.

And it looked like the river was rising again with more rain falling.

----------


## Micky Duck

why yes we did...2hrs in dingy,boated 9 fish...kept biggest 4...now comes the freaky bit...we left lake at 7  got home n had cuppa before I went out to clean fish...which had been iki spiked at lake,then sat in dry bottom of boat for 2.5 hours....when washing them one fishs gill plates started moving again.....wife came out and confirmed I hadnt lost the plot...gutted it and washed out properly...cleaned others and when hooked through gills to carry into fridge it still had movement going on in jaw/gill area........too mecky bros..too mecky indeed...... enough to freak a fella out...Ive seen eels do it but brown trout arent supposed to stay moving for that long out of water.

----------


## mawzer308

Haven't done alot of fishing this year as chasing Sika is too much fun. Finally got out for a fish back down south on the Oreti and landed two nice browns, one just over 4lb and one just under 6lbs which is my biggest to date.

----------


## Dundee

Got this on the Joe Fly before Christmas

----------


## Swanny

Well yes, just a small brownie that stopped for a quick photo

----------


## Dundee

Last trout for 2020 took the soft bait.

----------


## Dundee

First brown for 2021 took the softbait as pictured above.

----------


## erniec

The tomato sauce has got to your eyes.

----------


## Dundee

A few more trout from the last week,all on the Manawatu River.
Mrs Dundee landed her first for 2021.

The rest were caught by me with Bo at my side.

This one was not much bigger than the lure.

Bo spotting trout.

A few more rainbows.

49 trout were kept for 2020.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> This one was not much bigger than the lure.
> Attachment 158162
> Bo spotting trout.
> A few more rainbows.Attachment 158168
> 49 trout were kept for 2020.


Probably just envy but I do wounder if your arms are as stretchy as your rangefinder! Maybe these as small as the first example  :XD:  Happy 2021 @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

A few small ones that went back,caught on the joe fly.

Went down to Balance at Manawatu Gorge but fishing was buggered as the Mangahauo Dam was released!

Tryed another spot upstream by a village called Kumeroa.

----------


## Forestry

Nice fish my son caught in the Kaipo

----------


## Dundee

A few more from last week,16 landed on the spinning rod for Jan 2021.

----------


## Russian 22.

Are those soft baits dundee?

What would you use for lake tarawera?

----------


## trapperjohn

Well conditioned fish there @Dundee , not short of tucker in those creeks.

----------


## Dundee

> Are those soft baits dundee?
> 
> What would you use for lake tarawera?


Sure are,depending on the depth just vary the weight of the jig heads.

----------


## Dundee

One yesty,heading out soon.

And just to show how polaroids work in tuff conditions,this trout was spotted thru the glasses and the next pic, same spot trout was still there but no polaroids.

----------


## Dundee

Caught this massive rainbow on the Manawatu River.

----------


## Dundee

Another cracker today in the scorching heat.

----------


## Dundee

A guy sent me these homemade softbaits to try in the Manawatu River.

I put the big one on yesty and this rainbow smashed it!

----------


## wsm junkie

@Dundee you're getting some nice fish at the moment...good stuff :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Caught this one last night half hour before sunset on a white soft bait.

It was all on with the labrador in the way,man it took some stopping!

----------


## Swanny

i
Nice wee brown to blood the new rod and reel.

----------


## Dundee

Caught this manawatu rugby ball of a trout the other day.

----------


## Trout

Fish n Game just put a report out on a tagged canel fish being caught twice 7 months apart nearly doubled its weight 3.5 lbs to nearly 8lbs and grew 148mm longer.Must be good tucker dropping thru those salmon farm nets.

----------


## mawzer308

Couple of ripper rainbows from the last month or so.

----------


## luv2safari

Beautiful fish and streams!!

I can't handle a fly rod anymore and have to drag hardware behind boats now.

These cutthroats were caught at Pyramid Lake NV and range from 8 pounds to 14. There is a slot limit at the lake. Keepers are from 17" to 20", then fish over 20" to 24" must be returned unharmed for spawning. The slot goes Keep two from 17-20 or one from 17-20 and one over 24". 

The 17"-19" fish are good eating. I like to bake or poach them. The big ones are best smoked, but finding ZigZag papers big enough is a problem.   :Psmiley:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Beautiful fish and streams!!
> 
> I can't handle a fly rod anymore and have to drag hardware behind boats now.
> 
> These cutthroats were caught at Pyramid Lake NV and range from 8 pounds to 14. There is a slot limit at the lake. Keepers are from 17" to 20", then fish over 20" to 24" must be returned unharmed for spawning. The slot goes Keep two from 17-20 or one from 17-20 and one over 24". 
> 
> The 17"-19" fish are good eating. I like to bake or poach them. The big ones are best smoked, but finding ZigZag papers big enough is a problem.


Great trout and great photos. Shame we didn't have Cutthroats introduced here. We did have Mackinaw introduced but unfortunately the truck taking them to a selected lake crapped out and the young fish were released into a shallow lake by the roadside. Lake Pearson in Canterbury. They seem to be extinct there now but were caught for many years in small numbers and never attained the size of their progenitors

----------


## wsm junkie

Picked up these 2  night fishing a Taupo stream mouth with a mate.
Was cool standing there in the darkness listening to roaring stags :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

This is my 53rd trout landed for 2021 on spinning gear.

----------


## wsm junkie

@Dundee can you fish through the winter or do all your local streams close?

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee can you fish through the winter or do all your local streams close?


Manawatu river is open all year except above a bridge about 13ks upstream from me.

----------


## Dundee

Another fatty on the home made soft bait from Cohen Mcormick. Got a vid of the catch on fb

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Dundee

the vids on here...
https://www.facebook.com/Dundees-Tro...07896995906740

----------


## Shearer

Went out for a quick fish after lunch. Turned out to be very quick. 2 Salmon (bag limit) in 3 casts.

----------


## Dundee

Finally got one in May. Been chasing ducks and roaming the hills between work so haven't done much at the river this month.

57th trout I've landed on the Manawatu River this year.
Battered trout.

This one chomped on a pink mepps.

----------


## BeeMan

Yum.  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Quick flick with #no.3 black fury

----------


## Dundee

At the river waiting for ducks,multi tasking.

----------


## planenutz

Anyone got any tips for trolling Lake Dunstan? The fish there don't seem to like anything I offer.

----------


## MB

We just ate the last of our trout gravad lax in bagels with cream cheese. Damn, it was good despite being in the freezer for a year! Fires me up to go trout fishing again.

----------


## Dundee

Caught this today on the old school "Toby" lure ...yellow ,green with a flash of orange.

----------


## MB

Had a great day fishing at Kai Iwi Lakes, landing three fat healthy trout. In their wisdom, Kaipara District Council have refused to allow Fish & Game to continue stocking the lakes. Since the trout cannot breed in this location, this is the end of trout fishing in the lakes and that effectively means the end of trout fishing in the whole of Northland. Trout have co-existed with indigenous species since they were first stocked in 1968, so I cannot understand the logic behind this decision.

----------


## Shearer

> Had a great day fishing at Kai Iwi Lakes, landing three fat healthy trout. In their wisdom, Kaipara District Council have refused to allow Fish & Game to continue stocking the lakes. Since the trout cannot breed in this location, this is the end of trout fishing in the lakes and that effectively means the end of trout fishing in the whole of Northland. Trout have co-existed with indigenous species since they were first stocked in 1968, so I cannot understand the logic behind this decision.


That's a bloody shame. Nice fish.

----------


## TeRei

Same as the Govt mandating that the new FnG Councils have iwi representation. More fee grabbing.You voted Labour so dont complain.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Had a great day fishing at Kai Iwi Lakes, landing three fat healthy trout. In their wisdom, Kaipara District Council have refused to allow Fish & Game to continue stocking the lakes. Since the trout cannot breed in this location, this is the end of trout fishing in the lakes and that effectively means the end of trout fishing in the whole of Northland. Trout have co-existed with indigenous species since they were first stocked in 1968, so I cannot understand the logic behind this decision.


I had my first go at trout fishing in the Kai Iwi Lakes, that just shits me...

The nonsense just gets worse and worse..

----------


## MB

> That's a bloody shame. Nice fish.


Very much so. I'm not a mad keen freshwater angler, but have enjoyed visiting the lakes over many years. 





> Same as the Govt mandating that the new FnG Councils have iwi representation. More fee grabbing.


That's about the size of it. I wasn't going to bring it up because a) it's a done deal, b) can't be bothered with anymore pointless forum arguments and c) the Kaipara District Council are the elected representatives. If they want to give their mandate away to an unelected body, then that's on them. 





> You voted Labour so dont complain.


I didn't vote Labour. Never have and never will, but you're right in a sense, there is no point complaining.



EDIT: Never say never. If at some point I embark on a career of crime, dole-bludging and drug taking, I will definitely be voting Labour.

----------


## Mohawk .308

Not a bad morning on the lake.

----------


## Mohawk .308

Not sure why that photo posted twice

----------


## MB

> Not sure why that photo posted twice


Damn, 10 trout! Well done. What methods do you use down there?

----------


## Mohawk .308

Dynamite :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

With that haul, I'm not surprised.

----------


## Mohawk .308

Was only 5 trout, the photo loaded twice for some reason. Just trolling lure behind the boat, lost another 4 or 5

----------


## Micky Duck

> Was only 5 trout, the photo loaded twice for some reason. Just trolling lure behind the boat, lost another 4 or 5


interesting you HAVENT bled them.....I was taught to slice throat immediately and gut ASAP to make flesh better eating and keep better,that and removing kidney line completely has made HUGE difference to quality of trout as tablefare over the years.

----------


## Dundee

A scruffy little brown caught on savage softbait.

----------


## Dundee

Covered some water this weekend and the only one that stuck was on a yellow blackfury.

----------


## Dundee

July 2021 has been a tough month after the Manawatu flood..only landed three for the month.
Last manawatu silver brown trout for the month.

----------


## Dundee

Better change my shirt tomorrow.lol 1/8/21 Another small winter brown.

----------


## Dundee

Travelled a long way fishing the Manawatu River and got home late arvo and landed this beaut on my home straight!
Savage gear soft bait stopped the bugger.

----------


## Dundee

Jeezus don't take your dog for a drive in the car after feeding him hare last night...rotten bugger! :Sick: 
Fished with the savage gear soft bait again,saw this one in a deep pool and she smashed it!

Another one had a chase on the same bait and second cast got her,she was weak and this brown trout had a damaged tail.

----------


## Dundee

First brown on the lumo softbait and Bo wanted to carry it home.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## wsm junkie

First trip to the Tongariro for the season.
Mate and I spent a few hours flailing away. Managed 12 between us. Only a couple freshies, rest were spent jacks in poor condition.

----------


## Dundee

I got this custom made from A-Lures NZ we called it "DD's White Hare Slow Cruiser"

Went down to the Manawatu to give it a swim.And had a good vibe about this,a hare was watching me from across the river.

Just on dark "DD's White Hare" was struck!

----------


## wsm junkie

> I got this custom made from A-Lures NZ we called it "DD's White Hare Slow Cruiser"
> Attachment 179745
> Went down to the Manawatu to give it a swim.And had a good vibe about this,a hare was watching me from across the river.
> Attachment 179746Attachment 179747
> Just on dark "DD's White Hare" was struck!
> Attachment 179750Attachment 179751


That looks pretty cool @Dundee
Cockabully imitation?

----------


## Dundee

Its a bit of a design from the American Joe Fly that worked well for me.

----------


## wsm junkie

Headed up to Taupo with a mate for a night fish. Was snowing hard out on the desert with traffic crawling along at 60km. At the stream mouth a bitter SW was blowing making for a rather chilly night....tying knots was a challenge and even the mundane task of mending the line was painfull once my hands were wet...ah but it beats sitting at home :Have A Nice Day: 
After 3 solid hits but no hook ups I deducted that the tail on my fly was too long so out with the clippers for a quick trim and bingo we were in.
Picked up 3 nice fatties over the next couple hours and the mate hooked an absolute screamer - into his backing in a matter of seconds as it powered off to the other side of the lake. A few more blistering runs and unfortunately the hook pulled...but man, what an epic battle! :Cool:

----------


## Pixie Z

Had my first back country fly trip for the season last weekend. Had a week off in between finishing a job & starting my new job so wanted to get at least a few days away with some time to get a few things done around the house. I’m in Porirua & one of my best fly mates is in Tauranga so we decided to meet in the middle & head in somewhere. After driving for about 4.5hrs I pulled up at our designated meet up spot to find he’d arrived only seconds earlier.

Loaded gear & headed in. A uphill climb to start & then a big ass drop (about 800m elevation) down into the intended river valley. I’d have got to the river in maybe 2hrs from the car but due to my mate awaiting ACL surgery & sporting a knee brace it took us about 4hrs, but we weren’t in a hurry. Get down to be greeted by some lovely clear water. Mate set up his rod & immediately hooks a lovely conditioned 6lb rainbow. Another hour across the river & we got up to the 101 year old hut we were staying in for dinner, a couple beers & a wee whisky. Following morning we walked back down the 45mins to the river. I hooked up second cast, followed quickly by my buddy. End of the day we ended up catching & releasing 7 more rainbows, varying from about 1-1.5lb to 6lb. All in great condition. Monday we had a lazy sleep-in & fried brekky to start the day & then slowly headed back out. A little over 5hrs back to the car. Mate was much better with the big uphill back to the car but still a bit slow going. Bloody good trip though & great to catch up with such a good old mate. I carted the Baikal .270 along too in case we bumped into any animals but we never actually hunted at all. Did a little glassing of some slips while my mate was casting pools but only animal I saw was a single sheep way up high on a slip.

----------


## wsm junkie

Another night mish.
With a favourable wind forecast we decided to hit the eastern side for the first time this season. Pulling up the lake looked perfect


Within an hour a westerly had blown in and with waves crashing into us we decided to bail and shoot round to the western side to get the wind behind us.
One thing we noticed was the lake is really full at the mo and all the rips are running parrallel with the shore which isnt ideal if theres multiple people fishing. We moved bout 100yds down from the stream mouth to find the slack water and were into fish :Have A Nice Day: 


Another enjoyable night and some fresh protein to boot :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Hey team i'm back,had too change my internet browser.
25 trout landed since the beginning of September and I'm up to 93 for the year.Heres a few pics.

----------


## Dundee

Caught this whopper today.

Closest lure I have to match the brown beetle.

----------


## Dundee

Another nice eater took the same lure as last night.

----------


## Dundee

One for the freezer,once filleted.

----------


## wsm junkie

Just picked up this stonker 8lb brown on the Tongariro.... :Cool:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Caught this one on a Dry.

Pretty stoked to say the least!

----------


## Dundee

brown vibrax strikes again.

----------


## Nick-D

Been meaning to have a proper crack at trout fishing for a while, shitty forcast today and a work call-out in the morning meant no spearing so decided to wander a local waterway and have a flick.

Managed to bag a pretty decent rainbow. Not bad for the first ever trout caught from the shore, and the first trout landed in about 15 years.

3.7kg and 70cm....

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

High country rainbow. Lakes have been over full with all the rain, better day yesterday with a bit of sunshine and activity.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Tried fishing the upper pomahaka.

Last 3 days.

From below hukarere station and all through it.

Word of advice.

Don't, don't even bother.
Paradise ducks galore. Fish in places that get spooked by the parries which follow you for km after km landing in every single pool or likely spot to hold fish.

Fish are extremely finicky, have had some pressure by the looks and are super super spooky. Only managed to hook 1. And then like the twit I was I put a touch much pressure on and snapped the knot.

Take heaps of flies, be prepared for heaps of shitty wind that changes constantly due to high gullies funneling it in  . A powerful 6 or 7 weight that has heaps of power like a Scott Radian would be the type of rod to take. Big fish in places yes but very frustrating. As they say thats fishing

----------


## Dundee

> Tried fishing the upper pomahaka.
> 
> Last 3 days.
> 
> From below hukarere station and all through it.
> 
> Word of advice.
> 
> Don't, don't even bother.
> ...



Take the shotty those noisey bastards do the beat up our river too,1 o 2 km from the ducklings they still hound ya.Clapping hands only works for 5 or 10 mins.

----------


## tamamutu

A quick mission yesterday morning for the trout lovers of the family.  Deboned and ready for whatever recipe is used. More than likely fish and chips, with the flesh tasting like whitebait.

----------


## Dundee

Ended up with 99 trout for 2021,the buggers stumped me on the 100th.Lost two new years eve.
On the board for 2022 with a small bow on the black fury that was released.

----------


## kukuwai

Took the boys up for a fish in lake argyle today. Got this one which was a bit different, first tagged fish I've ever seen in my life 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

That's a prize mate. Have a look on the Fish and Game website. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> That's a prize mate. Have a look on the Fish and Game website.


Haha that's classic, just had a look at the website. We tried calling the number on the tag after we caught it to find out what the story was but they are on holiday like everyone else 

Lucky we kept it 

Great spot up there, boys are super keen to go back, youngest one wants to go again tomorrow. Checked out the campsite, plenty of shade so reckon next time we throw the tents in 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Haha that's classic, just had a look at the website. We tried calling the number on the tag after we caught it to find out what the story was but they are on holiday like everyone else 
> 
> Lucky we kept it 
> 
> Great spot up there, boys are super keen to go back, youngest one wants to go again tomorrow. Checked out the campsite, plenty of shade so reckon next time we throw the tents in 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Excellent. Let me know when you are going. You will drive straight past my place to get there :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kukuwai

> Excellent. Let me know when you are going. You will drive straight past my place to get there


Choice will do 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe Schmo

> A quick mission yesterday morning for the trout lovers of the family.  Deboned and ready for whatever recipe is used. More than likely fish and chips, with the flesh tasting like whitebait.


When I get there I'm gonna fish where this guy fishes. Well done sir :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Been off the grid the last few days.Caught up with @andyanimal31 in his paradise.

----------


## The bomb

Any tips for spin fishing the waikato river between Cambridge and Hamilton?have 12ft tinny and the kids swim a lot ,bought licences a while ago and have spinning setup,what lures work best?casting tips needed as well,current,calm Eddie’s?close to willows?what’s best?have a bunch of different types of lures I inherited recently..cheers

----------


## wsm junkie

Got monstered on the Tongariro yesterday, indicator dipped and at the strike it felt like i was snagged, gave the rod a few wiggles to try and free it....nek minute my snag is swimming off heading back to the lake :Grin:  it wasnt a blistering run but you could just feel the power as it cruised down stream. Well into my backing and with it almost about to head into the rapids above the next pool i tried to put the brakes on and we parted ways :Oh Noes: 
Got a nice consolation prize later in the evening fishing a stream mouth into the lake :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

@wsm junkie the dog gives you approval.Shame about losing the good one but hey thats fishing.

----------


## Dundee

Back on my local.Bought this lure in Taihape..."Taihape terror"  should of got a few of them.

Fished all the way down to the end of the run with only one hit.On the way back I changed to the brown vibrax.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Back on my local.Bought this lure in Taihape..."Taihape terror"  should of got a few of them.
> Attachment 187667
> Fished all the way down to the end of the run with only one hit.On the way back I changed to the brown vibrax.
> Attachment 187668


Good trout that Dundee, I always think your water looks like prime Rapala territory.

----------


## Danny

Dragged 3 out this am, and smoked. 
Released 12, all rainbows, one shabby jack, all the rest beautiful condition, all in no time. 

Again tomorrow, got to love these fresh run lake trout this time of year. 

Not so much- Grumpy cunts who own the place, (one idiot cut anothers line after tangled by the idiots own fish) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kano308

I had my best day ever with the same lure today on the rangitikei. 13 fish only 1 small one. brought 1 home for dinner

----------


## trapperjohn

> Dragged 3 out this am, and smoked. 
> Released 12, all rainbows, one shabby jack, all the rest beautiful condition, all in no time. 
> 
> Again tomorrow, got to love these fresh run lake trout this time of year. 
> 
> Not so much- Grumpy cunts who own the place, (one idiot cut another’s line after tangled by the idiots own fish)… 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not wrong, the place certainly has its quota of stale old buggers that think all the good pools belong to them.

----------


## Dundee

Got this last night on the Taihape Terror.,it was hooked in the gob when I landed it but after shaking around on the bank got rehooked as I took the pic.

----------


## Dundee

green lumo soft bait tonight.

Yea ha good fighter!

----------


## Mathias

Lucked another happy jack rainbow. Yesterday was a stunner day in the back country.

----------


## Dundee

Went further upstream fishing on the edge.

It paid off..on the brown vibrax again.

----------


## Dundee

> Took the boys up for a fish in lake argyle today. Got this one which was a bit different, first tagged fish I've ever seen in my life 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Any word on your prize yet?   Just seen this post come up below.


Nearly half of the tags have been handed in from the Lake Argyle tag comp, and the first of the $500 Henderson's vouchers has been won already (well done William!).  We've also given away a rod/reel set and a bunch of lure packs.  There's still plenty of tagged fish out there and one of them is worth $500, plus there are some other great prizes swimming in the lake, so good luck!
Thanks again to Henderson's Ltd for their generous sponsorship!

----------


## Dundee

Heading back upstream now,got one earlier on the toby.

----------


## kukuwai

@Dundee no prize for that tag number unfortunately but it was bloody tasty 

Cheers for that info on the comp tho, interesting to read that.  We are all pretty keen to go and catch a few more  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Landed a small one last night that was released.

Continued upstream wher I fished some deep water from a narrow ledge.

Lost a bloody beaut rainbow here,the line snapped after a few aerial displays and off it went with the jewellery in its gob.

So off to town this morning to spend some vouchers on new jewellery.

----------


## ando2506

Caught this nice 13.5lb rainbow at the canals a couple of days back. In great condition too.

----------


## wsm junkie

@ando2506 are there browns in the canals? I've only seen pictures of the monster rainbows.

----------


## ando2506

@wsm junkie, sure are mate. One absolute stocker of a brown , 25lb, was caught near the salmon farm just off the main drag a couple of days ago. Well worth a visit if you have the time.

----------


## viper

fairly typical Lake Dunstan Rainbow, plenty of fish in the lake , this one was caught softbaiting and released back in.

----------


## tamamutu

Caught a couple of rainbows while jigging this morning, a hen and a Jack that had  been feeding on Koura.  The fat in the belly was as orange as. 




Be fish and chips for the next few days

----------


## Dundee

Number 11 this year,caught on the "Taihape Terror"

----------


## MB

A rare sight, Northland river trout  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Trout

> @ando2506 are there browns in the canals? I've only seen pictures of the monster rainbows.


Theres browns in there that would take yr foot off.Couple of yrs ago a 42lb and a 44-46lb browns were caught.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Theres browns in there that would take yr foot off.Couple of yrs ago a 42lb and a 44-46lb browns were caught.


Bloody hell! Be cool to see some pictures of those suckers

----------


## Trout

44.3 pounder.See your foot will fit in his mouth.lols

----------


## wsm junkie

> Attachment 18870844.3 pounder.See your foot will fit in his mouth.lols


Thats insane :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## tamamutu

Be hard pressed to fit that in the oven.

----------


## Trout

Lot of those super big fish are caught at night,they see so much gear thrown at them in the day time.They worked it out they see less at night and are not so spooked.They still got good eye sight at night and have a deadly sence of smell.Hence uh uh grub,shrimp and salmon row certainly get their noses switching.

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 18870844.3 pounder.See your foot will fit in his mouth.lols


Good god man dont dip your feet in there that old trout will have it! :O O:  :Wtfsmilie:  :XD:  She has a foot fetish :Zomg:

----------


## wsm junkie

> Lot of those super big fish are caught at night,they see so much gear thrown at them in the day time.They worked it out they see less at night and are not so spooked.They still got good eye sight at night and have a deadly sence of smell.Hence uh uh grub,shrimp and salmon row certainly get their noses switching.


Yeah its similar up this way, generally the big browns are caught after dark.

----------


## Trout

Just like the wise old stags come out in the dark out side the roars months.When theres a bit of hunting pressure.

----------


## Dundee

Fooled this one in a nice bit of water.

Took the #no 3 black fury.

Long bugger but not in very good condition.

----------


## Dundee

A slow retrieve on the "kilwell zed" lure.

----------


## Joe Schmo

I used to fish for steelhead 1000 years ago…does anybody dead-drift jigs? Or is that what you all mean when you say “jigging”?

----------


## Dundee

> I used to fish for steelhead 1000 years ago…does anybody dead-drift jigs? Or is that what you all mean when you say “jigging”?


jigging is mainly done in lakes.

----------


## Dundee

Done some ks fishing up the local today.

Came home with a big fat rainbow hen.

----------


## tamamutu

Nice one

----------


## Mathias

Awesome @Dundee. Running up a good tally & its only Feb

----------


## Dundee

Bo watches the landing.

----------


## Dundee

Gave the new Black Magic "Enticer" a flick.

----------


## Dundee

This cooler weather is bringing on the bite,landed 5 yesterday and hooked another 12. Landed 2 this morning.

----------


## Dundee

Best of six landed today 2/3/22

----------


## Ned

Finally got one on my local stream. As in over the back fence. Small but came up to the dry and a nice change to the rainbows I get in the next river over.

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Landed seven over the weekend but no keepers.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody beauty! On my favourite Toby.

Bo is always there!

----------


## Dundee

Landed 18 this month.

softbait lumo.

----------


## wsm junkie

A fiesty 3lb hen on the Tonga's yesterday prior to release.
I have to remember to take the dirty dogs off when taking photos - always seem to be crap with them on :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Another litttle fatty on the green lumo.

----------


## Shearer

An afternoon salmon from the Wairau.

----------


## kukuwai

Are there many still coming up there mate? 

Such a shane what has happened to the south island salmon rivers. 

You cant really say "a shadow of their former past" as even the shadow is fading !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Are there many still coming up there mate? 
> 
> Such a shane what has happened to the south island salmon rivers. 
> 
> You cant really say "a shadow of their former past" as even the shadow is fading !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


A mate caught a good one this morning so I thought I would give it a crack this afternoon and got lucky. Never really targeted them in the river before so pretty happy to get one. About to crank up the bbq and see how it tastes. It looks and feels like really good meat but I have never caught a fish that is such a dark colour before.

----------


## kukuwai

> A mate caught a good one this morning so I thought I would give it a crack this afternoon and got lucky. Never really targeted them in the river before so pretty happy to get one. About to crank up the bbq and see how it tastes. It looks and feels like really good meat but I have never caught a fish that is such a dark colour before.


If it looks good it will be good.
I think that colour is just showing it has been in the river a while 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ando2506

A nice 13lb rainbow caught at the canals

----------


## MarkN

I'm just curious, caught on an egg imitation? or other? and at what time of the day?

I've been down there twice, both times in the middle of the day with a campervan full of, millennial prayer phone adherents, and therefore have had no luck. Next time I'd like to be prepared.

----------


## ando2506

@MarkN yep egg rolling did the trick. Caught mid to late afternoon.

----------


## MarkN

Thanks Ando.

----------


## Dundee

Just big enough for a trout burger.

----------


## wsm junkie

Spent a few hours in the pouring rain and managed to pick up this fat hen....nom nom

----------


## Shearer

Skinny old brown destined for the smoker. It was a really cool stalk to get this one.

----------


## wsm junkie

@Shearer how did the salmon turn out?

----------


## Shearer

Good thanks. Not as fatty and succulent as the Twizel versions but still had good flavor and firm flesh.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## Joe Schmo

That’s about as good as a salmon that color can cut!!! Sweetness!!

----------


## Shearer

Stopped off down the Wairau on the way back from Molesworth and picked up this. Great way to end a great trip.

----------


## Shearer

A little one I got in the Clarence in the morning.

----------


## Joe Schmo

> Stopped off down the Wairau on the way back from Molesworth and picked up this. Great way to end a great trip.


We gotta see the goods....show me the redness!!! Fingers crossed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

> We gotta see the goods....show me the redness!!! Fingers crossed


Not quite as orange this one. More of a salmon pink.

----------


## Joe Schmo

Smoker for sure. Well done, maybe get after em a few months earlier next year eh?

----------


## Ned

Finally compiled a bunch of vid clips.
https://youtu.be/luTGaMuz9A8


Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk

----------


## wsm junkie

@Ned cool vid....thats some primo looking water and some nice fish....gotta love it when they explode through the surface and start thier aerial acrobats :Thumbsup:

----------


## wsm junkie

Nice 5lb hen from the lake


Surprised to find this dirty bugger considering she was in great condition! 


All ready to scoff

----------


## Joe Schmo

Honestly I don't wanna think about how many of those things I've eaten in my day...and I ain't talkin about the trout :/

----------


## Dundee

Went down stream about 25km today.Landed two on the #no3 black fury.


This one went back

Went further down a track that was completly under water last month.And landed one on a green lumo soft bait.


On my way back to the vehicle I had a deer cross my path while I was fishing as I never saw these tracks on my way to the river..Sneeky bastard!

----------


## c-dog

Scrappy wee rainbow on the clutha today, been having a bit of fun with the wet flys, hadn't used them much so all pretty new to me. Was released to hopefully grow a bit bigger

----------


## Micky Duck

across n down can be a very relaxing way to fish your way down a stretch of river,it worked for years before we got all fancy with nymphs....

----------


## c-dog

> across n down can be a very relaxing way to fish your way down a stretch of river,it worked for years before we got all fancy with nymphs....


Funny thing is I use to mostly fish with nymphs about 15 years ago, and the occasional cicada in season, all north island rivers which seem to hold alot more trout than down south, well the ones I fish anyway. Still a good way to spend the arvo

----------


## Micky Duck

@erniec was the first fella I ever saw use a nymph...seemed a bit radicle at the time

----------


## Dundee

53rd trout landed on the spinning rod this year,bit small for the plate so it went back.

----------


## Dundee

Lost a beaut right at my feet after a few minutes battle.
Just a few small ones lately.

----------


## tamamutu

Well my roar has finished, and because I have nothing better to do, its time for the winter fishing to begin. A great day fishing was had today targeting superb conditioned trout gathering at the river mouths prior to spawning.

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Bit of Central NI fun on a back country river, great trip away with an old hunting mate exploring a new river to me.  

Stayed in some old shearers quarters on a farm a few kms from the river and had a chat with a few of the locals who live in a great part of the country.  Got shown around the 4000 acre farm that was an great few hours with the farmer manager showing us his farm thats now gone back to bees.  Big steep country thats best mustered with horse and dogs, the extent of the marginal back country and and the amount of work required was pretty amazing, a lot of blood sweat and tears have been lost in that country for sure.  

Few trout caught over the 4 days, not as many as we would have liked but still enough to keep it interesting, all caught on double nymph rig with the unweighted doing the most damage, H&C's and stonefly imitations working for me.

Boulder strewn river made wading hard work, deep pools and new runs around every corner keep us pushing up river, the heads of the pools fished better



feisty rainbows made for some great scraps





That indicator dipping to get the mind racing, whats on the end of the line.  jumping fish playing dirty makes for some fun times, I lost a few fish each day.

----------


## mawzer308

Been a while since I've been out, good day out in Taupo. Caught one on the jig from the Kayak and finally caught my first fish on the fly rod using a luminous wetfly just after dark. Pretty stoked to get such a decent sized fish.

----------


## southernman

Been picked ng up a few last couple weeks.  Mostly stony, Tongariro and mang- o rivers. 
The brownie is my best fish so far at 4.5 lbs. best rainbow 4 lbs. 
great day today 7 fish from central NI Taranaki back country. Most in the 1-2 lb range.

----------


## Dundee

Caught this fat hen on the Manawatu on Anzac Day

Thanks to the service men and woman that served and the ones still serving in the forces for our freedom.
I enlisted at 16 years old and did two years for our country. :36 17 4:

----------


## Dundee

Luchtime flick on the softbait.

----------


## Dundee

Softbait again.Number 57 trout this year.

----------


## wsm junkie

Few hours relaxing on the Tongariro today, couldnt believe i had the whole pool to myself :Thumbsup: 
2nd cast and hooked this awesome 6lb jack


Then a few casts later another jack - 4.5lbs


Then proceeded to get absolutely smoked by 2 silver bullets that decided they were better off back in the lake :XD: 
The quality and condition of the fish in the river at the mo is some of the best I've seen for quite a while :Cool:

----------


## southernman

Great afternoon flick,  on a local taranaki river. 
 Two nice bows, spotted the first under the main road bridge. 
Dry droper and copper john #14

----------


## Dundee

Softbaits again,2nd cast this wee brown and the bait got torn offthe jig head.

And my third cast landed this bow that came home.

----------


## tamamutu

Latest have been in good nick

----------


## Dundee

> Latest have been in good nick
> 
> Attachment 197211


bloody hell looks like a ferret caught them. :Thumbsup:

----------


## MB

> bloody hell looks like a ferret caught them.


 :Grin:

----------


## tamamutu

They die quickly, gills ripped and neck broken in 1 move, makes for better tasting trout.

----------


## tamamutu

Managed to score this beauty yesterday arvo.

----------


## jono7

Fish certainly in good nick and quite plentiful. Had probably my best days fishing ever last Saturday up the TT, landed 15 along with a few bust offs and drops, all by lunchtime - great fun. Kept this 6lb one for the smoker, the rest went back.

----------


## wsm junkie

The rivers definitely firing at the mo....hooked 12, landed 7 - smashed by 2 screamers :Cool: 
Talking to others and the common theme is the great condition  the trout are in :Thumbsup: 


Fresh protein for family

----------


## wsm junkie

> Managed to score this beauty yesterday arvo.
> 
> Attachment 197675


Nice....rugby ball with fins :Thumbsup:

----------


## wsm junkie

All processed and ready to scoff :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## tamamutu

Great job in the filleting department

----------


## tamamutu

This is what i like in a good trout, great condition.


Koura eating ones.

----------


## wsm junkie

@tamamutu was yours from the river or stream mouth? Did you weigh it?

----------


## tamamutu

Mouth of a river, and never weighed it, but would of been circa 6lbs

----------


## kukuwai

Often see that color in the sea runners too, especially when they are scoffing smelt and white bait. Bloody delicious 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## wsm junkie

Another cracker afternoon on the Tonga's...hooked 7, landed 3 including this stunning 6lb silver bullet

----------


## wsm junkie

Waking to a nice day I convinced the wife to come for a ride to Turangi. Crossing the Desert the mountain looked stunning albeit a bit light in the snow department.


The river was low and clear which made for challenging fishing.


After 1.5 hours and numerous fly changes I finally managed to hook up :Have A Nice Day:  It fought hard but I eventually netted a beautifully coloured but skinny jack just under 4lbs which I released to grow bigger :Cool: 


Was a nice start to the new season....just need some rain to get the trout moving again.

----------


## Dundee

Not every day I catch a Taxi up the river in a dump truck.

Nothing landed but hey that was different! Usually beat the feet.

----------


## wsm junkie

Finally managed to get out for a few hours to flick some flies. The river had a bit of colour and looked pretty fishy :Have A Nice Day: 
Hooked 5.....hook pulled on 1, busted off by another that went ballistic - looked to be 7 or 8lb and landed 3. 
Kept 2 silver hens just over 4lbs


And released a nice coloured jack just on 5.5lbs

----------


## Dundee

Lucky buggers,I'm getting withdrawels haven't caught one since May....bloody river always in flood!

----------


## wsm junkie

@Dundee here's some more trout porn for ya :Wink: 
5.5lb hen

----------


## Dundee

Coming right,should be good to go by the weekend.

----------


## silentscope

Nice fat brown, had a couple of other hookups but they spat the hook pretty quick. The fishing has been pretty good lately.

----------


## MB

I may have caught the last trout in Kai Iwi Lakes today. Fatty too!

----------


## trapperjohn

Awesome
How long did you wait for that one to come along.

----------


## MB

> Awesome
> How long did you wait for that one to come along.


Not long, then nothing for the rest of the day.

----------


## wsm junkie

@MB whats the story with that lake? Is it purely stocked or is there a wild population as well?

----------


## MB



----------


## wsm junkie

Mate, that sucks

----------


## Rushy

Fucking well intentioned do good bureaucrats fucking it up for the man in the street again.

----------


## MB

Yeah and that's the end of trout fishing in Northland as far as I'm concerned. The Kai Iwi Lakes were a special fishery. Deep enough that the trout could thrive through our warm summers and good water clarity, plus koura-fed which meant the fish were good to eat. Very healthy, fat fish that got up to 10lb and lots over 4lb. I wouldn't want to eat a trout out of our remaining lakes and the river fish are small.

----------


## Dundee

River still a bit murky.

Landed two browns on the black magic "enticer"


Trout count #62 for 2022

----------


## wsm junkie

Quick flick this morning.
Couple of fresh hens :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Flooded again!

----------


## Dundee

Went up to Lake Tutira today,no hits even the fly fishos blanked.

----------


## wsm junkie

Went to check out the damage after the big flood and found my favourite pool longer exists. After a bit of exploring I found a little pocket that looked like it might hold some fish and managed to hook 5. 
Of the 3 I landed 2 were long, skinny and quickly released and the other was a nice conditioned 3.5lb jack that I kept.


Then it was off for a night fish where I managed to pick up another 3.5lb jack

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Attachment 203058
> Nice fat brown, had a couple of other hookups but they spat the hook pretty quick. The fishing has been pretty good lately.


Maybe you will need to sharpen your hooks, and get better setting hooks next time. Help this could help a little.

----------


## Dundee

River has finally cleaared a bit.

Managed a slab on a softbait,no fight let the bugger go.Trout count 63 for the year.

----------


## chainsaw

Nice coloured hen from Tongariro last weekend.

----------


## wsm junkie

Had a good few hours chilling on the Tongariro. Still plenty of fish in the river with a nice mix of freshies and post spawners to put a bend in the rod.
Hooked 11 and landed 7.



Kept 3 to feed the fam :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MB

Some of you catch a lot of trout. What's your preferred method of preparation and cooking? I asked a while back, but it would be good to update.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Some of you catch a lot of trout. What's your preferred method of preparation and cooking? I asked a while back, but it would be good to update.


I fillet and pan fry in butter about 95% . Smoke a few occassionally. 
Lately been mincing the fillets with onion, egg, salt n pepper to make patties.

----------


## MB

> I fillet and pan fry in butter about 95% .


Is that skin on?

----------


## wsm junkie

> Is that skin on?


Na, boneless and skinless

----------


## Dundee

We usually have ours cooked in batter or crumbed.

----------


## Black Rabbit

I ate trout in raw once, Sashimi dish, quiet nice actually. But, considering parasites....may will never do that again, but maybe will try one more time for a nice trout from a crystal clear river in high country.

----------


## MB

We normally cure (gravad lax) or smoke our trout. Occasionally, oven bake.

----------


## Inder

> Some of you catch a lot of trout. What's your preferred method of preparation and cooking? I asked a while back, but it would be good to update.


Pan fried in butter, sprinkling of salt n pepper with a side of Cole slaw. We get farmed ones here and that's how I like those. with skin, actually skin is the best part, it gets crispy and taste great.

----------


## MB

> Pan fried in butter, sprinkling of salt n pepper with a side of Cole slaw. We get farmed ones here and that's how I like those. with skin, actually skin is the best part, it gets crispy and taste great.


I grew up eating trout cooked just like that. After a decade of good eating saltwater fish, I can barely stand trout now, but I'm trying as I still enjoy trout trout fishing when opportunity allows.

----------


## wsm junkie

Nice chunky 3lb jack from yesterdays night fishing mission :Cool:

----------


## Moa Hunter

I bought some new Braid for the spinning rod yesterday. Daiwa Tournament Evo X8. Spooled it up last night, it is unbelievable just so smooth like finest silk. 0.14mm 10.2 kg 
Havent fished it but I could tell straight away it is going to be something special - ran the whole 150 metres out through long grass etc and there was zero resistance to wind in, had to run it through a folded towel to get a little tension on the reel

----------


## Moa Hunter

So to add to my last post: Had a few casts in a paddock with a very small weight. The braid performed faultlessly with easy long casts. Bounced the weight on retrieve to produce slack, no loops or twists just laid on perfectly. It has a silicone coating which is what makes it so slippery.
For comparison 9kg spider wire 0.23mm. Dragon hybrid flourocarbon mono ( seriously thin for mono ) 5kg 0.20mm and the Evo x8 10.2kg 0.14mm

----------


## mikee

> So to add to my last post: Had a few casts in a paddock with a very small weight. The braid performed faultlessly with easy long casts. Bounced the weight on retrieve to produce slack, no loops or twists just laid on perfectly. It has a silicone coating which is what makes it so slippery.
> For comparison 9kg spider wire 0.23mm. Dragon hybrid flourocarbon mono ( seriously thin for mono ) 5kg 0.20mm and the Evo x8 10.2kg 0.14mm


My new Daiwa trout reel came spooled with same stuff. Was recommended by supplier of rod and reel. Mind you I guess they had a vested interest in!!

----------


## Moa Hunter

> My new Daiwa trout reel came spooled with same stuff. Was recommended by supplier of rod and reel. Mind you I guess they had a vested interest in!!


Was it the Evo 8 or J 8 ?
I put it on a Stradic which at the time I got it I think were better than Daiwa reels but now I reckon Daiwa has edged out Shimano, certainly a Daiwa is better value for the money

----------


## mikee

> Was it the Evo 8 or J 8 ?
> I put it on a Stradic which at the time I got it I think were better than Daiwa reels but now I reckon Daiwa has edged out Shimano, certainly a Daiwa is better value for the money


This stuff Daiwa Evo+ Tournament X8 18.8lb its bloody thin

----------


## Moa Hunter

> This stuff Daiwa Evo+ Tournament X8 18.8lb its bloody thin


Thats the stuff, only I got the 22.4 lb stuff. I reckon  @Dundee needs some too

----------


## Dundee

> Thats the stuff, only I got the 22.4 lb stuff. I reckon  @Dundee needs some too


Ha ha still waiting for the bloody river to clear,seem to get one clear river day a month since May. Hopefully on for the weekend.

----------


## wsm junkie

> I bought some new Braid for the spinning rod yesterday. Daiwa Tournament Evo X8. Spooled it up last night, it is unbelievable just so smooth like finest silk. 0.14mm 10.2 kg 
> Havent fished it but I could tell straight away it is going to be something special - ran the whole 150 metres out through long grass etc and there was zero resistance to wind in, had to run it through a folded towel to get a little tension on the reel


 @Moa Hunter do you attach the braid directly to lure/spinner or do you have a section of mono/fluro from the braid to hook?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> @Moa Hunter do you attach the braid directly to lure/spinner or do you have a section of mono/fluro from the braid to hook?


Attach a piece of mono about 1.6 mtrs to the braid using this knot : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddZwavVtIpI. Then tie directly to the mono or better use a Dragon clip - these are tiny little clips like a miniature version of the clip on a swivel clip. 
This braid is very fine so I had to bulk out the spool with mono - tie the braid to the empty spool, wind it on and then join it to some old mono, keep winding on the mono until spool is correctly filled, cut the mono. Then take it all off, tie the mono end to the spool ( reversing the line end for end) and wind on so the spool is full and the braid is on top. Next fishing season run the braid out and cut the mono - braid join and turn the braid around and rejoin to the mono so the unused section (new) is on top and the fish section of braid is down at the mono

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell @Moa Hunter.....6lb mono is all we need here

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Bloody hell @Moa Hunter.....6lb mono is all we need here


He says until a fish throws the poorly set hook, on a long cast of stretchy mono. 
Dragon mono 3.3 kg = 0.16mm. Maxima 6lb mono 0.22mm. Diawa 22lb braid 0.14mm no stretch

You only live twice Dundee

----------


## Dundee

2022/23 freshwater fishing season starts tomorrow ,great to see a few more pools maintained by the council!

----------


## makka

looking pretty average down here in Welly for opening, rivers are raging at the moment

----------


## trapperjohn

Lost your last trout from Kai iwi Tital @MB got this 5.5lb jack late this arvo, losing condition.
Regretted not bringing camera, image lost all its fishy freshness.

----------


## MB

> Lost your last trout from Kai iwi Tital @MB got this 5.5lb jack late this arvo, losing condition.
> Regretted not bringing camera, image lost all its fishy freshness.
> Attachment 207081


There's no doubt that the average weight of the fish is going up as the numbers dwindle, as you would expect. As of tomorrow, anything goes. Spearfishing, netting dynamite? Kai Iwi Lakes is no longer a concern of Fish & Game.

----------


## kiwijames

Fish fish for the new season.  Caught a couple nice browns in the upper Mohaka. Both self releasing  on kids gear (spin fishing) plus an angry rainbow who inhaled a #2 Veltic and ended up being unfortunately taken. Also my first on the fly for the season was an energetic but small brown who lived to fight another day. The way out was rather wet but still enjoyable.

----------


## Shearer

My second for the season. A brown from Argyle that will be smoked tomorrow. It may end up at the Penguins banquet if I don't eat it before Saturday.

----------


## Dundee

Still not on the board yet this season.Lost a good bow this arvo.Now its pissing down again.

----------


## MB

Last Tango at Kai Iwi Lakes tomorrow. I'll report back.

----------


## MB

1110: It ain't going so well. Not a single bite. Would normally have a couple in the bag by now.

----------


## Shearer

> 1110: It ain't going so well. Not a single bite. Would normally have a couple in the bag by now.


Keep at it.
I fished for a couple of hours yesterday and only had one bite but that was all that was needed.

----------


## MarkN

> Lost your last trout from Kai iwi Tital @MB got this 5.5lb jack late this arvo, losing condition.
> Regretted not bringing camera, image lost all its fishy freshness.
> Attachment 207081


On reading the post from TrapperJohn, I drove to the Promenade Point at the main Kai Iwi lake, getting there at dawn and spent a couple of hours casting into the drop off, unfortunately, not a sign of a fish. 

But a beautiful place, there were a couple of campers there, but still asleep when I left, no other fishermen.

I'm glad I got to see it when it wasn't full of screaming holidaymakers  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

Glen, Bill, and I walked down the hill from Lees Valley road on Saturday morning and fished up through part of the Gorge. We caught 8 but landed only 1 on the flyrod and the rest on softbaits fished upstream with the new braid 1/16 oz jig heads. All except one were small bastards - silver one pounders that had come in from the sea in March. Quite a big stag crossed the river and came down the other side toward us before heading into the bush

----------


## MB

> ...only had one bite but that was all that was needed.


Dead right. One bite at 1530 resulted in a good conditioned hen. Solid 5lb.

----------


## Dundee

> Dead right. One bite at 1530 resulted in a good conditioned hen. Solid 5lb.


Bloody good nick..full of eggs?

15mils over night muddy Manawatu again!

----------


## MB

> Bloody good nick..full of eggs?


Yup. Bloody shame they can't breed in the lake.

----------


## wsm junkie

With all the local waters dirty I pointed the mitsi's nose north. First stop the Tongariro for a few hours, picked up a nice 4lb jack that was released


Then a silver 5lb hen that was kept


With dusk approaching it was off to a small stream mouth for some night fishing.....ended up being the best session I've had for ages hooking 11, landing 8 and keeping 3 fatties around the 5lb mark :Cool:

----------


## MB

Not much to show for a day's "work", but that's Northland river fishing.  Actually, got a slightly smaller fish too and lost about five others including a "whopper" over a pound. Relearnt some long forgotten lessons. River trout fight harder than their lake cousins, set your drag appropriately! Rainbows can be incredibly aggressive. Original Rapala lures are bloody good fish catchers!

----------


## Black Rabbit

This is beautiful, nice MB! I got many lure like yours, and some are my list. May I know what is the weight of your lure and the action of your rod? Thanks

----------


## MB

> This is beautiful, nice MB! I got many lure like yours, and some are my list. May I know what is the weight of your lure and the action of your rod? Thanks


Rod: https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/fresh...-7ft-2-5kg-2pc
Lure: https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/rapal...ating-lure-5cm

----------


## Dundee

Finally on board for the new season. Trout count #65 for the year.

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Rod: https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/fresh...-7ft-2-5kg-2pc
> Lure: https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/rapal...ating-lure-5cm


Thank you. Amazing, UL action rod, I thought it was ML.

----------


## kiwijames

> Finally on board for the new season. Trout count #65 for the year.
> Attachment 208445
> Attachment 208446


Ask Santa for a net this year.

----------


## Dundee

> Ask Santa for a net this year.


I got a Bo...don't need a net :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I got a Bo...don't need a net
> Attachment 208512
> Attachment 208513


Explain that landing method to Fish n Game. Release = "Bo drop"

----------


## southernman

Not a trout but an Artic Greyling, first one in a few years, from the house river Canada, quick flick while out bird hunting, elk hair caddis does it again.

----------


## wsm junkie

@southernman cool, are they good eating?

----------


## Dundee

#66

----------


## Dundee

Another two yesty both on soft baits,bit small so let them go.

----------


## Dundee

Caught two on the veltic that I got from Taihape.

----------


## Black Rabbit

I have that under water tractor too :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

#74 on the spinner this year,river is finaly coming right after months of floods.

----------


## makka

> Another two yesty both on soft baits,bit small so let them go.
> Attachment 208725
> Attachment 208726


I see 4 pretty special softbaits in that box

----------


## Dundee

> I see 4 pretty special softbaits in that box��


Yeah cheers for those creations,they deserve another swim.

The big fella has finally worn itself out but caught some outstanding trout.

----------


## makka

I have been lazy, but there are some better ones on the way. Just gotta pull my finger out and get it done

----------


## TeddyAotearoa

From Waihi, Waikato. Got it yesterday!

----------


## Dundee

Going to give the tassie a go after work tonight.

Trout #75

----------


## Dundee

Hooked three rainbows and a brown before this one stuck.Coming home along the track the tassie fell off,lost the hook and bead but found the body. Probably get a puncture tomorrow.#76

----------


## Dundee

#78 Two more browns on the tassie devil.

----------


## Dundee

Caught number 80 for the year on this.

This one has gone to the fridge.

----------


## Dundee

Stripped off some gear as the cold wind had stopped.

Bo picked up a big hunk of papua out of the river and had a chew.

Changing lures and having a beer.

Bo picked up my hat with all that grey slobber on it.

Landed a small rainbow on the tassie devil,let it swim away. #81

----------


## Black Rabbit

I assume you must live close by the river... :Grin:  . here in my place, I will need to drive up to 250km a day, start from 4am and hike around 5km to catch some fishes from streams.

----------


## Jhon

Nice early season brown on a Royal Wulf, Owaka River, middle. About 2.75-3lb..first trout since 2010

Old skills never die...

----------


## Dundee

> I assume you must live close by the river... . here in my place, I will need to drive up to 250km a day, start from 4am and hike around 5km to catch some fishes from streams.


Jeeze you must be in the middle of a concrete jungle? 5 minute ride on quad to the mighty Manawatu River.
No #82 on silver firefox

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Jeeze you must be in the middle of a concrete jungle? 5 minute ride on quad to the mighty Manawatu River.
> No #82 on silver firefox
> Attachment 209546


Oh no...You got quad bike ride :Thumbsup:  I like quad ride very much. Yes, I have been lost in this jungle for quite sometimes now. Good fish! And it `s good for your cats too!  :Pacman:

----------


## Rushy

> Jeeze you must be in the middle of a concrete jungle? 5 minute ride on quad to the mighty Manawatu River.
> No #82 on silver firefox
> Attachment 209546


Fuck me dead Dundee, I always knew you were short arse but you are getting even shorter in your old age.  Hey @Pengy @Gibo come over here and check out this midget from my angle.  Ha ha ha we could use you on the Velcro wall at the pub bro. Dwarf throwing anyone?  Sorry mate I couldn’t help myself.

----------


## Dundee

Even got a midget quad now to get to the river @Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Even got a midget quad now to get to the river @Rushy
> Attachment 209572


Mate I just think that photo is a hoot.  The top of your gum boots come up to your arse.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Even got a midget quad now to get to the river @Rushy
> Attachment 209572


Is that 450cc? A dog, quad with rifle in the front, fishing rod on side or rear, piece of land near river and fat cat back home waiting for fish...even dinner table only just a man with his mates...what a life!I knew you are in NI, but where is about, near Taupo, Kings land maybe

----------


## Rushy

> Is that 450cc? A dog, quad with rifle in the front, fishing rod on side or rear, piece of land near river and fat cat back home waiting for fish...even dinner table only just a man with his mates...what a life!I knew you are in NI, but where is about, near Taupo, Kings land maybe


He is the Lord Mayor of Dannevirke.  His nicknames include “Hare Hunter Dundee”, “Duck Destroyer Dundee”’  “Trout Tickler Dundee”, “Brown Bomber Dundee”, “Food Fucker Dundee”, “Rabbit Rooter Dundee”, “Pissed as a Parrot Dundee”, “Dundee the Dwarf” and my personal favourite, “The Watties Warrior”. Just ask for him by any of these names in the Main Street or alternately wait outside the local bottle store and look for the crowd wanting his autographs.  Ha ha ha ha, he’s a mate and as you can see, I love giving him shit.

----------


## Dundee

Quite the intro Rushy :Grin: 
 I mainly fish the Manawatu river Black Rabbit witch starts at Norsewood and flows 180km before reaching Foxton Beach.Usually fish east of Dannevirke to Woodville. The quad is 250cc timber wolf.

----------


## Dundee

Decided to do a road trip today.Drove 25kms to a locked gate on the Manawatu river,cracked the code and I was in!
Softbaits were on the menu today.

Had this one on at the first pool.

Few minutes and it was smashed by a nice little bow.

Bit further upstream another good pool was holding some trout.
Tryed a few softies the trout moved but didn't take.
Put the green lumo soft bait on and "Wham!" it was swallowed.

That was worth a 50km drive.

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Quite the intro Rushy
>  I mainly fish the Manawatu river Black Rabbit witch starts at Norsewood and flows 180km before reaching Foxton Beach.Usually fish east of Dannevirke to Woodville. The quad is 250cc timber wolf.


Are you the mayor then?  :Grin:   I remember I stayed in a motel in your place, near the river. paid 100 cash instead of 120, and motel owner strongly recommended me stay longer for fishing, and I can use his gear. But it was fly fishing gear. Good place, since I may move back to NI, hope catch up with you someday next year. Nice catch!!

----------


## Dundee

Got to love a little drive right to the river.

50km return.

Small brown.#85

Little bow#86

And seen a pheasant but that will have to wait till next gamebird season.

----------


## Ned

Tuesday just been I got dropped off on the coast here to fish my way back home. A good chance to find where the trout were and test the knee before I go chasing deer soon. Hopefully. About 7 hours and 10km give or take and it survived pretty well on uneven ground. The gym work and rehab exercises starting to kick in. Beautiful water but plagued with broody ducks that would crash on ahead for a few pools leading me away from nests before flying off. It got tiring pretty quickly. Only saw 4 trout. Caught and released one small one that shot out from the shadows and grabbed the nymph before the bigger trout I was casting to got a chance at it. Did spook a Canadian goose off its nest. Cracked one egg to check and it looked good so bought one home to have for breakfast  probably should have dealt to the rest to do the farmer a favor. There ate hundreds here now. No puc of the fish it was barely a pound. Here are the eggs though.

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk

----------


## Ned

Redemption today. Last week when I found this fish I spooked it when it scooted sideways and back to pick up something just as my cast was laying down on the water.
First return trip it was rising nicely. By the time I was rigged up it was gone. Gave up after 20min. Next visit close to an hour waiting and no show. Today it was near the head of the pool and deep. Rigged up, popped my head up to check and it had dropped back mid pool in slower water and swinging back and forth just subsurface. Phew. Lucky break there. First cast and bang. Just under 3.5lb Can park that one now and start exploring further upstream from there.


Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Seen a brown last year with a black head,yet to get upstream this year but a neighbour has seen it too.

----------


## Dundee

Rivers are pretty much blown out near home from recent thunderstorms.

So did a road trip down to Mangatainoka and Mrs D landed a wee bow.

----------


## Fat belly Dog

Fished the Tutaekuri river weekend before last, river was a bit high and dirty for the first couple of days making the fishing hard.  last afternoon it dropped and cleaned up making the trout and lies easier to spot, picked up a couple of small ones and lost a couple of better trout.  I am sure the river would have fished a lot better if it was cleaner.  Good trip away with a couple of mates regardless camping besides the river.

----------


## Grantn

Fished Lees Valley yesterday. Beautiful spot. Let one get away. I found this dead thumper. 500mm long with a big ol head. Skinny as post spawning.

----------


## viper

Lake Dunstan , another Rainbow to softbaits from the shore , 12 so far this month , all released except one that a neighbour wanted . Most fish between 3 - 5 lb.

----------


## viper

, yesterdays effort, caught and released.

----------


## Dundee

LAKE ARGYLE TAG COMP IS LIVE
Yesterday we released 200 tagged rainbow trout into Lake Argyle for our annual tag comp.  
We have 20 prizes up for grabs, with two $500 Henderson’s vouchers, rod/reel combo’s, free licences, and lure packs. 
To enter, simply:
1.       catch a tagged fish at Lake Argyle,
2.       record the number or take a photo,
3.       drop us a line via Facebook, email or by phone and let us know the tag number
4.       we’ll tell you if you’re a winner!
Thanks to Henderson's for their generous sponsorship
The competition is live right now… so go get them!

----------


## Shearer

> LAKE ARGYLE TAG COMP IS LIVE
> Yesterday we released 200 tagged rainbow trout into Lake Argyle for our annual tag comp.  
> We have 20 prizes up for grabs, with two $500 Henderson’s vouchers, rod/reel combo’s, free licences, and lure packs. 
> To enter, simply:
> 1.       catch a tagged fish at Lake Argyle,
> 2.       record the number or take a photo,
> 3.       drop us a line via Facebook, email or by phone and let us know the tag number
> 4.       we’ll tell you if you’re a winner!
> Thanks to Henderson's for their generous sponsorship
> The competition is live right now… so go get them!


Finnish my cup of tea and I'm as good as there. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Finnish my cup of tea and I'm as good as there.


lucky bugger! :Cool:

----------


## Shearer

> lucky bugger!


Yeah. Not so much. I went down for a look and the lake was the colour of the milky tea I just finished. Had a few casts and gave up and came home. :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

> Yeah. Not so much. I went down for a look and the lake was the colour of the milky tea I just finished. Had a few casts and gave up and came home.


Oh bugger looks like I won't get 100 trout this year. Stuck on 86 and the river looks like this!

----------


## Dundee

Big thanks to @Joe Schmo,the package found me.Can't wait to rig some of these up when the river finally clears.

----------


## akaroa1

Canterbury high country lake yesterday
3 perfect days up there 

8 lb brown jack

----------


## trapperjohn

Thats a stonking thumper.. you'd be stoked

----------


## Trout

Couple of good feeds in that trout,well done.

----------


## chainsaw

That’s a real big brown  :Thumbsup:

----------


## akaroa1

> Thats a stonking thumper.. you'd be stoked


Pre covid I had friends from Europe over most summers and the roar
I we would wander the high country a lot
It wasn't unusual to land 10 pound browns on most trips

----------


## Dundee

Went down to the Mangatainoka with @Joe Schmo rig.

Landed a 3lb rainbow under the bridge.

----------


## Joe Schmo

Yessss!!! I knew they’d work in the hands of a skilled fisherman. Well done mate.

----------


## Dundee

> Yessss!!! I knew they’d work in the hands of a skilled fisherman. Well done mate.


Thank you so much Joe! I'm on 87 this year its going to be an effort to get to 100.Our local river the Manawatu is still high and murky,so we went for a drive. Checking the web cam on the local when we got home and captured this shot.Looks like one raft is bailing water. :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

> Yeah. Not so much. I went down for a look and the lake was the colour of the milky tea I just finished. Had a few casts and gave up and came home.


Heading up there tomorrow with the boys for a camp up @Shearer if you are about 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Getting on the ferry now so will be home tomorrow. Will flick you a PM.

----------


## stingray

@Joe Schmo and the stingray are on the hunt as well, was thinking about heading down to the Owen and a look into Rotorua…should I bring some salmon pellets and meet you folks up at Argyle ? 



Yes I’m joking …I know it’s in bad taste ..but it tickled my humour 

Will check with the bloke from over the sea and see if he would like to have a go at a competition fish and meet a few folks from the forum…we could splash a few lures into Rotoiti as a back up!

----------


## kukuwai

> @Joe Schmo and the stingray are on the hunt as well, was thinking about heading down to the Owen and a look into Rotoruashould I bring some salmon pellets and meet you folks up at Argyle ? 
> 
> Yes Im joking I know its in bad taste ..but it tickled my humour 
> 
> Will check with the bloke from over the sea and see if he would like to have a go at a competition fish and meet a few folks from the forumwe could splash a few lures into Rotoiti as a back up!


Prawns or shrimps seemed to be the go last year Joe but just incase its dirty the boys and I dug a heap of worms today 

We will be pretty easy to find if you do come up. Going to camp there tomorrow night and head back friday.

Bloody tasty fish in that lake and its a pretty cool area. There is always the rivers too if the lakes arnt working 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> @Joe Schmo and the stingray are on the hunt as well, was thinking about heading down to the Owen and a look into Rotoruashould I bring some salmon pellets and meet you folks up at Argyle ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Im joking I know its in bad taste ..but it tickled my humour 
> 
> Will check with the bloke from over the sea and see if he would like to have a go at a competition fish and meet a few folks from the forumwe could splash a few lures into Rotoiti as a back up!


Sounds like a get together then. It is about time you got down to my place.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Mrs Dundee hooked a goodie.

On a brown firefox lure.

----------


## stingray

Sounds great…we are on budgeted time , I’m burning “ our time together” according to my very patient lady!! So want to get Matt onto a fish but also a look around as well so very torn on locations …will see what the man himself chooses to do!

Will let you all know when he’s in the Ute

----------


## Shearer

> Sounds greatwe are on budgeted time , Im burning  our time together according to my very patient lady!! So want to get Matt onto a fish but also a look around as well so very torn on locations will see what the man himself chooses to do!
> 
> Will let you all know when hes in the Ute


He will be missing out if he doesnt see St Arnaud. 
I will make sure I have some extra bait on hand too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Will post the yarn over on fishing tommorow page ...
But we'll done Matt your a bloody top bloke and not a bad fisherman

----------


## kukuwai

Great to meet you Matt you are a top man, the boys are very excited about the new spinning bladed soft baits.

Oh and your tour guide is not a bad fella either 

Also great to finally meet you too  @Shearer.Thanks for making the effort to come out  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

The soft baits didn't attract much attention today.I changed to a silver fire fox and had four hits and landed this wee bow.
Number 88 on the spin gear this year.Been a tuff year with the local river dirty more often than clean.

----------


## stingray

Beautiful fish @Dundee that’s what @Joe Schmo showed me if it ain’t working , change tactics …..old dog new tricks!

----------


## Dundee

A few more rigged up.

And a Tokara Chicken to try out.

----------


## Mathias

Finished the year off with a lovely brown hen fish weighing in at 7-3/4lb today. A bit pissed I didn't manage a photo as I was thigh deep in a lake with water up to the bank edge and really needed 3 hands. Had a mate fishing not far away, so had a witness  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, take it from a former resident and High School lunch eater, that last lure is a Tokoroa Chicken.  Often smeared with Pepsident tooth paste and used to great effect a short bike ride out of town at the Twin lakes on the road to Mangakino.  I am not sure whether they still make Pepsident but it was the “attractant du jour” back in the days when young fellah’s fished the local streams with license less  impunity.  Ha ha ha ha half the fun was eating the bucket full of by catch of steamed red Koura on fresh bread with lots of butter.  Fuck I miss the antics we got up to being a kid.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks for clearing that up Rushy. I gave it a swim yesterday and today. The guy that owns one of the local sports stores is formally from the Waikato. I lost a good bugger tonight on the Tokoroa Chicken,saw the take then retreived an empty line. :Oh Noes: 
Will go and get some more when the store is open again.

88 trout was my talley for 2022.
On the board for 2023 with a tiddler that was released.

----------


## Rushy

Good of you to change that little ones nappies and send her back to mum.  Ha ha ha ha toddler alright.

----------


## Dundee

No 2 for 2023 on @makka softbait with @Joe Schmo jig head.


And Mrs Dundee got a beauty brown.

----------


## makka

> No 2 for 2023 on @makka softbait with @Joe Schmo jig head.
> Attachment 213480
> Attachment 213481
> And Mrs Dundee got a beauty brown.
> Attachment 213482


You're doing more fishing  with my softbaits than I am, I'll need to pull finger and get out for a fish sometime.
Here's the new softbait in the works

----------


## stug

Finally got some fish, a pair of brown and rainbow from Lake Grassmere, about 3lb.

----------


## stug

Went out yesterday, got 5 this was the biggest, just over 6 pound

----------


## Rushy

Nice!  Good fight?

----------


## stug

Not really @Rushy I’ve had little 2lb rainbows take more line.

----------


## viper

Got to the canals yesterday and had a long but productive time.
12lb Salmon was my best fish of the day. An epic scrap on the softbait rod,  8lb leader made for a long and patient fight. Guy next to me got a 25lb rainbow which we managed to release successfully.

----------


## Haggie

Moved down to Otago yesterday and decided I would give freshwater fishing a crack for the first time in a decade and a half. Watched a few YouTube clips and went for a walk yesterday afternoon to check out some local spots. Popped back to one of them this morning had a few casts and caught breakfast. Stoked!

Nothing like some of the monsters on here (barely legal) but it was my first catch so it went in the oven for breakfast.

Caught on the Hāwea river on a black and yellow tazzy devil on my fith cast.

----------


## Haggie

Said breakfast

----------


## Haggie

Caught both a rainbow and a brown this arvo. Both quite small so caught and released.

Are lake shores worth fishing in summer? Was thinking of giving the lower reaches of the Makarora river a try if the lakes aren’t worth spinning along the edges.

----------

